# 5 k thread fall 09 results version



## cement (Dec 21, 2009)

since SapperPE is taking some well deserved R&amp;R, I'm taking it upon myself to start this season's version of the time waster designed to relieve stress for those waiting on results, or those stressed to design some relief, or whatever.

rules: can not post consecutively, each post must have at least three characters.

Prizes: person with the 5k post gets a souvenier baseball cap from a contractor that I don't care for from my personal collection. person with the most top of page posts gets a slightly used ski binder strap.

the stakes are high, let the games begin! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 21, 2009)

:w00t:

bring it on bitches


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

Rats! I'm fixing to have the busiest 3 weeks of my life and you start this !! AAAAAauuuuuuggh!!


----------



## cement (Dec 21, 2009)

hehehe


----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2009)

Sounds good! I'm about to spend several vacation days sitting around the house and/or coffee shop with the laptop, so this might work out well for me!


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey Dleg, is it tomorrow yet ?


----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, and it's dark and rainy.


----------



## Sschell (Dec 21, 2009)

oh crap... here we go again!


----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2009)

You mean, oh yeah!

Oh no, I mean, here's sschell again.... I guess we won't see you again until post 4500?


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope my interwebs at home can handle the bandwidth.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2009)

I guess it all depends on how many hotlinks to dirty pics we post in here.


----------



## cement (Dec 21, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Yes, and it's dark and rainy.


forecast is for lighter towards morning


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

Phew!

Ok here's some mundane pointless stuff I will babble about.

This weekend is a family Christmas get together which I'm going to, which is at Sardis Lake in North Miss. After that, on Tuesday my neice is going to Meridian to ride the train to Alabama for a visit with her old friends there. On next Wednesday is the first day of moving the offices. On Thursday the 31st the Comcast people are coming to hook up the phones and internet. All that week &amp; weekend I'm in charge of getting everything moved and hooked up. The next Monday I have to go back to Meridian to pick up neice.

Meanwhile, our oldest daughter is moving out of the house that week, she is moving to Jackson. AND our oldest son is moving back into the house (from Camp LeJeune) with his fiancee that same week.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2009)

It is morning - just getting the outer fringe of some "trade wind disturbance" for the next two days. It should be a hot &amp; sunny Christmas by Friday.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

Dang *Dleg*, you can wear your 'kini for the Missus when you're filling the ....

stockings.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Phew!
> Ok here's some mundane pointless stuff I will babble about.
> 
> This weekend is a family Christmas get together which I'm going to, which is at Sardis Lake in North Miss. After that, on Tuesday my neice is going to Meridian to ride the train to Alabama for a visit with her old friends there. On next Wednesday is the first day of moving the offices. On Thursday the 31st the Comcast people are coming to hook up the phones and internet. All that week &amp; weekend I'm in charge of getting everything moved and hooked up. The next Monday I have to go back to Meridian to pick up neice.
> ...


That's the great thing about hthse threads. You can bury all kinds of mundane, personal stuff in here, because you know no one will ever look back through it all again.

Of course, I usually wait a few pages to do that.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

Nah, go ahead and get it out in the open.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 21, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Phew!
> Ok here's some mundane pointless stuff I will babble about.
> 
> This weekend is a family Christmas get together which I'm going to, which is at Sardis Lake in North Miss. After that, on Tuesday my neice is going to Meridian to ride the train to Alabama for a visit with her old friends there. On next Wednesday is the first day of moving the offices. On Thursday the 31st the Comcast people are coming to hook up the phones and internet. All that week &amp; weekend I'm in charge of getting everything moved and hooked up. The next Monday I have to go back to Meridian to pick up neice.
> ...



That should have been at least 5 posts, more like 10.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Dang *Dleg*, you can wear your 'kini for the Missus when you're filling the ....
> 
> 
> stockings.


I call them "business socks" and yes, I do look rather fetching in a string bikini.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

I like the target on the forehead.

Chuck, I'm trying to consolidate! Consider it a handicap. So you mens can have a fighting chance.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 21, 2009)

uke:

Does a single emoticon count as a post?


----------



## cement (Dec 21, 2009)

three keystrokes reqd


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

what if you type them out though?

example: : band :

without spaces :band:

(I'm just being contrary yanno)


----------



## cement (Dec 21, 2009)

:^)


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

Ha! I see what you did there.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 21, 2009)

what about some disgusting ass picture of a fat dude in a bikini?


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> what about some disgusting ass picture of a fat dude in a bikini?



I wonder if that photo was taken _before_ or _after_ the boss used the lubricant ....


----------



## Vishal (Dec 21, 2009)

. . .


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

Okay I have a joke for you guys.

I was depressed last night so I called Lifeline.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 21, 2009)

What do we have here?


----------



## cement (Dec 21, 2009)

lotta nuthin


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

They have a call center in Pakistan.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2009)

Back from some work. Damn I hate it when work gets in the way of a good time.

But I have to get back to it again, so I can be off the rest of the week...

Later!


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

I told them I was suicidal.


----------



## cement (Dec 21, 2009)

and?


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

They got all excited and asked me if I could drive a truck ...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 21, 2009)

Since nobody else has posted this in this thread yet:


----------



## cement (Dec 21, 2009)

if you put that stuff in your hair you can skip showers, right?

and no need for a hard hat!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 21, 2009)

On the first day of Christmas, my true love gave to me ...

(I can't believe I started this.)


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 21, 2009)

a partridge in a pear tree.

(I'll keep it clean as long as possible)


----------



## maryannette (Dec 21, 2009)

On the second day of Christmas, my true love gave to me ...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 21, 2009)

Two turtledoves and a partridge in a pear tree.

(didn't someone figure out the cost of all the stuff in the 12 days of Christmas?)


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 21, 2009)

Skipping two the third day:

Three french horns, two turtle doves, and a partridge in a pear tree



cement said:


> if you put that stuff in your hair you can skip showers, right?
> 
> 
> and no need for a hard hat!


You have to change it every three thousand miles though.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 21, 2009)

Awwwww yeeeeeahhh.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 21, 2009)

On the fourth day of Christmas ...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 21, 2009)

I can't play that much this time around. I have a quilt I need to finish before christmas.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

My true love gave to me, four calling birds, three french hens, two turtle doves and a partridge in a pear tree.

*Flyer*: HENS not HORNS you goober.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 21, 2009)

That's what I get for posting that in the middle of packing and not looking it up.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 21, 2009)

Great, you have to start this three days before I leave the country! I have to get some serious spamming done the next 2 days!

Edit: First BOP!! :bananalama:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 21, 2009)

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 21, 2009)

With everybody headed out for the holidays, I wonder how long this one will run.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 21, 2009)

Probably longer than normal.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 21, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> Since nobody else has posted this in this thread yet:


2nd


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 21, 2009)

The time has come to dethrone the Spam King!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 21, 2009)

^Good luck with that.  He's pretty prolific.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2009)

pre-lunch post!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 21, 2009)

I think I'm excluded from winning again.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 21, 2009)

Pre walking-the-dog post!


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

post-gym post !!!

Dang, y'all on Page 2 already ?!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 21, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> post-gym post !!!
> 
> 
> Dang, y'all on Page 2 already ?!


Have you been around for a 5k or a 10k before?


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

Why yes. Yes I have.

Usually at night it's very slow.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 21, 2009)

The ends are insane, but fun to watch.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

I dunno, they go so fast it's hard to keep up.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2009)

All I know is I always get screwed at the end.

Edit: Post 7777 for me!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 21, 2009)

Top of the morning to you Dleg


----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2009)

Actually it's already 1:25 p.m. I'm on the downhill slide to quittin' time... in more ways than one.....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 21, 2009)

Tomorrow is Friday for me. I like not working.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm off tomorrow too - until next Monday.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 21, 2009)

This football game sucks. Washington really sucks.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 21, 2009)

post! All in! :gora:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 21, 2009)

Drinking a Fat Tire 2 Below right now. That's a good beer.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm working tomorrow and Wednesday at least (if not Thursday). I've got two projects I'd really like to finish. But I also will start cooking Thursday night.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 21, 2009)

Washington is making a game of it. They're only down by 26 now.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 21, 2009)

i gotta pick up a couple growlers for xmas presents yet...probably do that the 24th for maximum freshness - a stout called Fade to Black at a spirited 8.5% ABV, and probably an IPA of some kind


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm finished with presents, even stocking stuff &amp; candy. The last things I'm getting are the ham etc. from the grocery store on Wednesday.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 21, 2009)

Bed time lusone:

Travel day tomorrow. Stuck driving due to ice in the clouds.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 21, 2009)

growler? &lt;--- for someone who don't know shit about beer

Giants just scored again


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 21, 2009)

^ a resealable bottle, holds I think 2 quarts of tap beer. They cost like $12-15 to fill 'em, depending on your brew selection. You can get up to 5 days of use out of them before they go entirely flat.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> growler? &lt;--- for someone who don't know shit about beer


I'm glad you asked that 'cos I don't either!


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 21, 2009)

From wikipedia:



> GrowlerA growler is a U.S. half gallon (1,890 ml/66.5 imp fl oz) glass jug used to transport draft beer in the United States. They are commonly sold at breweries and brewpubs as a means to sell take-out beer. Some breweries also offer a one-litre or one-quart version. Growlers are also used by homebrewers as an alternative to kegs or smaller bottles for carbonating and storing their beer.
> 
> Growlers are generally made of glass and have either a screw-on cap or a hinged porcelain gasket cap which can provide freshness for a week or more. A properly sealed growler will hold carbonation indefinitely and will store beer like any other sanitized bottle. Growlers got their name from the sound that the CO2 made when it escaped from the lid as the beer sloshed around. It likely dates back to the late 19th century when fresh beer was carried from the local pub to one's home by means of a small-galvanized pail.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, I swanee!


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 21, 2009)

beer n00bs &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 21, 2009)

It's really funny, because I used to be a hella beer drinker. I bet I've drank enough beer to float the good Cap'ns ship. I quit about two years ago since it started making me gain weight. Stupid old age and slowing down of metabolisms!


----------



## cement (Dec 22, 2009)

I get a growler when I drink beer


----------



## Dleg (Dec 22, 2009)

I had too much beer this past weekend. My weight is up. I hope it's just water.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

lusone: Good morning everyone! I'm working today and part of the day tomorrow before we leave for Peru for 2.5 weeks. Hopefully this will still be going when I get back, but I doubt it.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 22, 2009)

Sweetness!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm stoked. I love these threads.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 22, 2009)

Here we go again...

...so much for getting anything done at work this week!

However, I do have a fish on the hook for lunch today...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning lusone:

Getting ready to head off to grandma's house this morning.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 22, 2009)

Really, how did I get 14 new voice mails from the time I left work last night to now???


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

The Give-a-fuck-o-meter is pegged on the low end this morning.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> The Give-a-fuck-o-meter is pegged on the low end this morning.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> The Give-a-fuck-o-meter is pegged on the low end this morning.


It's been that way for me for about a week now since I'm just doing training.


----------



## cement (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm not sure what a fuck is this week


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 22, 2009)

K Mart! Cincinatti.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Walmart! Milwaukee!


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 22, 2009)

Target! Seattle!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> Target! Seatle!


Heh...you misspelled Seattle.

ToP! 2 for 2.

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Dang, missed being 2 for 2 on BOP by one post!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Home Depot! Boston!


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 22, 2009)

Doh!

This is going to be a boring couple of days until January.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Fredericks of Hollywood! Hollywood!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Home Depot! Boston!


I guess we're not doing that anymore.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Home Depot! Boston!
> ...


...in my pants.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 22, 2009)

Lowes! Baltimore!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't understand this game.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 22, 2009)

(Big Box Store)! + (Big City)! = great success


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> (Big Box Store)! + (Big City)! = great success


How do you take the factorial of a store or city?


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I don't understand this game.


...in my pants.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 22, 2009)

In memory of Kim Peek who past away yesterday. The movie Rain Man was based on him. Thus the K Mart, Cincinatti.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> In memory of Kim Peek who past away yesterday. The movie Rain Man was based on him. Thus the K Mart, Cincinatti.


I didn't know Kim passed away. I kind of happy for him though. If he hadn't gone before his dad, his life would have been thrown into chaos.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Trying to steer this back to a happier subject, I can't wait to celebrate passing the PE! I'll be having a few (read many) CABs on Christmas Eve in Lima.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll be getting drunk, but that's because I am spending time with my in-laws.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

^I'll be doing that too, but luckily my inlaws are pretty cool. My wife's aunt will be just as drunk, if not drunker than I will be.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Mine are not.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 22, 2009)

Going to spend christmas at one of my SIL. She is the only one of the sisters with kids. Pretty much the whole 4 days I will be spending there are all focused on kid stuff. I'm not too thrilled about going. I'm not much of a kid person. I tried to make excuses to not go but all failed. I even offered to stay home so I could watch my dog but then she said she planned on brining him with us too.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

^Just follow Chuck's and my advice and drink up!


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 22, 2009)

Then I might be known as the drunk uncle. Oh well doesn't seem that bad when I think about it.


----------



## Sschell (Dec 22, 2009)

Dleg said:


> You mean, oh yeah!
> Oh no, I mean, here's sschell again.... I guess we won't see you again until post 4500?


or at least 122!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm going to Texas to spend the holidays with aunt, uncle, and cousins. They are heavy drinkers, so I should be plastered most of the time.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

Since y'all are so bored you should come help us pack.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Only if you help me pack my house when I move next month.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I think I'm going to be drinking lots of Maker's Mark.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Who said anything about being bored? I'm perfectly content to spam away and dream about the beer I will drink this week!


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 22, 2009)

No thanks, I'll pass.... and no I do not have a pick up.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Only if you help me pack my house when I move next month.


That sounds fair ! I haven't been to Louisville in ages. I have an uncle there.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm going to Texas to spend the holidays with aunt, uncle, and cousins. They are heavy drinkers, so I should be plastered most of the time.



You flying or driving wilheldp?


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

I got hubby's Christmas present in the mail yesterday. I hope it fits, it doesn't look like an XL. It looks great though.

Those of you going out of town: do you hafta haul all those Christmas presents with you? Sounds like quite a pain in the arse.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

We've got a suitcase full of presents that we are taking with us. It's a pain, but what can ya do?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I think I'm going to be drinking lots of Maker's Mark.


There are better bourbons. Woodford Reserve and Elmer T. Lee come to mind.



Chucktown PE said:


> You flying or driving wilheldp?


Flying.



Fluvial said:


> Those of you going out of town: do you hafta haul all those Christmas presents with you? Sounds like quite a pain in the arse.


We opened our presents to each other on Sunday, and we are just taking gift cards for the people we are visiting.


----------



## csb (Dec 22, 2009)

Southwest will be wrapping presents for free on the C concourse at DIA this week. That way you can take them through security unwrapped, but then get them wrapped before you show up!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> There are better bourbons. Woodford Reserve and Elmer T. Lee come to mind.



I'll definitely take Bourbon advice from a Kentucky fella. I guess I always figured Maker's was the best bang for the buck. Not too expensive but still pretty smooth.

My Dad drinks George Dickel, I'll drink it but it isn't as good as Maker's.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> There are better bourbons. Woodford Reserve and Elmer T. Lee come to mind.


I'll have to look into these.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Are they more expensive than Maker's?


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> We've got a suitcase full of presents that we are taking with us. It's a pain, but what can ya do?


My brother believes in shipping a box full of gifts a week before he &amp; his family are supposed to arrive. I only had to do this once.

*csb*: That is so cool! Well, I hope they're fairly good at wrapping.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

We don't have to fly anywhere so we just load everything in the back of the car for our killer 2 hour drive.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd hate to see how much it would cost to ship a package like that to Peru.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> I'd hate to see how much it would cost to ship a package like that to Peru.



Well they've sent stuff to/from China before like that. Matter of fact, since the part of China she's from is freakishly cold, sometimes they ship a box of heavy-duty winter wear over there so they don't have to take it with. Then they ship it back when they leave.

I guess it helps that his wife makes a big salary. She's some kind of computer guru.

I'm much happier driving than flying, *Chuck*, especially this time of year. I hated going to NYC last year. Atlanta, blech.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

The two hour drive is really nice. We put the DVD player on for the kids, they get some rest, and I get some peace and quiet.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 22, 2009)

today is going slooooooow


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

^All the more reason to spam away!!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 22, 2009)

I am making Christmas candies - all with pecans. Chocolate-covered pecans, pecan toffee, sugar-coated pecans ... yummy.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

spam spam spam


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm drooling here. Mom didn't make sweets this year since she is going with us to Peru, so I didn't get my typical sugar fix.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

My grandmother made me a huge tin of cookies this year. I'm going to have a tough time eating all of them before they go bad.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

> My grandmother made me a huge tin of cookies this year. I'm going to have a tough time eating all of them before they go bad.


I'd be glad to help you with that!

BOP!

:bananalama:


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 22, 2009)

TOP


----------



## csb (Dec 22, 2009)

Three day work week!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I kind of feel bad about the cookies now.

I've been asking he for these cookies that she used to make for years and didn't realize that was one of the things that she did with my Granddad. He passed away suddenly back in 2002 the week after Thanksgiving.

I went over to see her for lunch yesterday and she gave them to me and said it was tough for her to do that without him around.

Now I feel like a total jackass.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 22, 2009)

zero-day work week for me. fa la la la laaaaaa la la la laa


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

^ Enjoy Mary. Is your daughter home?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Are they more expensive than Maker's?


Woodford is probably a little more expensive. Elmer is cheaper, but you probably can't get it outside of KY.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I only buy a small bottle once a year so I can probably spring for the good stuff.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 22, 2009)

My daughter is home. We will have a full house Christmas day.

Don't feel bad about the cookies. Sometimes it is better to go through the hard things so you can move forward.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

It's hard to get motivated to do anything when you know you are going to be out of the office for 2 weeks.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

One of the guys I work with is the editor for the Kentucky Bourbon Review. It's like a Cigar Aficionado magazine for bourbons.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> One of the guys I work with is the editor for the Kentucky Bourbon Review. It's like a Cigar Aficionado magazine for bourbons.


Do you get any benefits from his job?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm outa here. 8+ hour drive ahead with the first couple of hours in light snow. Happy spamming!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

See ya Flyer!! :wave2:


----------



## maryannette (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh, I forgot, I'm roasting pecans, too. With butter and salt. They are in the oven and smelling VERY good. Gotta go stir them.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Man, I'm going to have to skip Mary's posts cause they are making me hungry!!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 22, 2009)

I haven't had breakfast yet, so, what should I have?


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> I haven't had breakfast yet, so, what should I have?


The question is what should you have FIRST!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > One of the guys I work with is the editor for the Kentucky Bourbon Review. It's like a Cigar Aficionado magazine for bourbons.
> ...


None other than good advice about good bourbon.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> ble31980 said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


Better than nothing. At least that way you don't waste your money on crappy bourbon.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 22, 2009)

I already tried the choc-covered pecans. They are not all the way hardened, but they are good.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

My dad is a big fan of Four Roses Single Barrel. That stuff is expensive, but incredibly smooth.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> My dad is a big fan of Four Roses Single Barrel. That stuff is expensive, but incredibly smooth.


I've never been much of a liquor connoisseur, but I'd like to expand my horizons beyond rum and coke.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I've been drinking Caucasians (White Russians) a lot lately. It started on vacation this year when we watched Big Lebowski.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I've been drinking Caucasians (White Russians) a lot lately. It started on vacation this year when we watched Big Lebowski.



Milk and alcohol do not work well together on my gastrointestinal compatability chart.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Yea, I'm not big on the milk-alcohol combo.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 22, 2009)

The roasted pecans are good, too.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 22, 2009)

Nom Nom Nom


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 22, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> I haven't had breakfast yet, so, what should I have?


I recommend this recipe for Christmas Tequila Cake:

1 cup sugar

1 tsp. baking powder

1 cup water

1 tsp. salt

1 cup brown sugar

Lemon juice

4 large eggs

Nuts

1 bottle tequila

2 cups dried fruit

Sample the tequila to check quality Take a large bowl; check the tequila again to be sure it is of the highest quality..

Repeat.

Turn on the electric mixer. Beat one cup of butter in a large fluffy bowl.

Add 1 teaspoon of sugar. Beat again.

At this point, it is best to make sure the tequila is sstill OK. Try another cup just in case.

Turn off the mixerer thingy.

Break 2 eegs and add to the bowl and chuck iin the cup of dried fruit.

Pick the fruit up off the floor.

Mix on the turner.

If the fried druit getas stuck in the beaterers, just pry it loose with a drewscriver.

Sample the tequila to test for tonsisticity.

Next, sift 2 cups of salt, or something.

Check the tequila.

Now shift the lemon juice and strain your nuts.

Add one table.

Add a spoon of sugar, or somefink. Whatever you can find.

Greash the oven.

Turn the cake tin 360 degrees and try not to fall over.

Don't forget to beat the turner off

Finally, throw the bowl through the window.

Finish the tequila and wipe the counter with the cat.

Cherry Christmas


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

Dang State Tax Commission! They keep sending me letters demanding $$ from 2005 returns. Then letters saying "oh nevermind". Wish they'd straighten this out !!! Grrrrrr. :beat:


----------



## maryannette (Dec 22, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> I recommend this recipe for Christmas Tequila Cake


sounds like trouble to me. fun, but trouble.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Tequila makes her clothes fall off.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

That's what SHE said !!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 22, 2009)

Tequila never made my clothes fall off.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

^Party pooper!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Tequila makes me angry. Then it makes me piss myself and forget who I am for 12 hours.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Then it makes me piss myself and forget who I am for 12 hours.


That would make everyone forget who you are for 12 hours or until you had a shower.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 22, 2009)

I bet tequila would be good with roasted pecans.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Tequila goes with everything.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I've been drinking Caucasians (White Russians) a lot lately. It started on vacation this year when we watched Big Lebowski.
> ...






ble31980 said:


> Yea, I'm not big on the milk-alcohol combo.


I find my hangovers from White Russians are far easier to handle than beer or wine hangovers.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


Because the milk makes you puke so much quicker?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Because the milk makes you puke so much quicker?


Never puked from Caucasians.

Why the milk hate? It does a body good.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

No hate for milk, but I don't want it with my alcohol, that's all.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> No hate for milk, but I don't want it with my alcohol, that's all.


Might as well do a body some good while you are doing it harm with the alcohol.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> ble31980 said:
> 
> 
> > No hate for milk, but I don't want it with my alcohol, that's all.
> ...



My idea of this is drinking my rum with diet coke instead of coke.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Meh. With the Kahlua, the White Russian just tastes like one of those fancy coffee drinks...but it'll get ya drunk.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

I once knew a guy who would drink Scotch and milk.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't drink much milk. I find it odd that we're the only species that drinks milk after infancy. Something ain't right about that.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

We're also the only species that cooks their food, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Meh. With the Kahlua, the White Russian just tastes like one of those fancy coffee drinks...but it'll get ya drunk.




Especially if you warm it up. It's very good that way too.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

BOP!!

:bananalama:

3 out of 4 ain't bad!


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 22, 2009)

TOP?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> We're also the only species that cooks their food, but I'm not complaining.



Good point.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 22, 2009)

I think sushi is ok. I think i could eat it once a week at most.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Lunchtime!! Day is halfway over!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I was planning on getting a lot more accomplished over the last two days than I actually have so far.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 22, 2009)

Party Like a Rock ...... Party like a rock star..... totally dude!


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> My grandmother made me a huge tin of cookies this year. I'm going to have a tough time eating all of them before they go bad.


I will PM you my mailing address. :thankyou:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > My grandmother made me a huge tin of cookies this year. I'm going to have a tough time eating all of them before they go bad.
> ...



I'll trade you for some Woodford Reserve bourbon.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Man, those must be some seriously good cookies!!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 22, 2009)

Maybe cookies tomorrow. I think I'll finish the pecans and candies today. I'm thinking of making ginger bread people tomorrow.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> Maybe cookies tomorrow. I think I'll finish the pecans and candies today. I'm thinking of making ginger bread *people* tomorrow.


Is that the new politically correct way of saying it??


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 22, 2009)

My wife does roasted nuts every year. Almonds, to be specific. She also made giner bread on Sunday. I am a happy man right now.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I thought gingerbread people were asexual. I've never seen a dong on a gingerbread person.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 22, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> Is that the new politically correct way of saying it??


Well, I could have said ginger bread men and women. I have both cookie cutters.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

^^ I stand corrected. Can you please post pictures?


----------



## maryannette (Dec 22, 2009)

Cooking is therapy for me. I really like decorating the ginger bread peeps


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> I really like decorating the ginger bread peeps


Is this some way to relieve sexual frustration?


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 22, 2009)

I am not falling for this one this time. Not a single post from me.

:spammers:


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

^Haha, made you post!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> Cooking is therapy for me. I really like decorating the ginger bread peeps


I like torturing them, a la Rutger Hauer in The Hitcher.

Gingerbread man: What happened to my buddy.

Me: I ate him.

GM: What? Y-y-you ate him?

Me: Yep. I bit off his arms, and his legs, and his head. And I'm going to do the same thing to you.

CRUNCH!!!!

My wife says I have issues.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I eat the heads off of animal crackers before I eat the rest. It just doesn't seem right eating the whole animal in one bite.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I eat the heads off of animal crackers before I eat the rest. It just doesn't seem right eating the whole animal in one bite.


I usually start with the legs.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I eat the heads off of animal crackers before I eat the rest. It just doesn't seem right eating the whole animal in one bite.
> ...


Sadist.  You are making them suffer.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

what to do for lunch? chicken and black bean quesadilla sounds good.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> ble31980 said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


Yea, but only for a few seconds. They wouldn't kill me quickly if they had the chance!


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 22, 2009)

:wacko: post overload! - what the hell did i miss? some guy gets banhammered...sensitivity training gonna be mandated now?


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

somebody got banhammered?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

wait....what?


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 22, 2009)

no somebody's post was edited/ deleted for being offensive or something in a results thread


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> no somebody's post was edited/ deleted for being offensive or something in a results thread


Dammit...I knew I was going to pay for not reading all of those threads.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

oh, had me confuzzled there.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> no somebody's post was edited/ deleted for being offensive or something in a results thread



What was this that I missed?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> matrix_PS said:
> 
> 
> > no somebody's post was edited/ deleted for being offensive or something in a results thread
> ...


Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> matrix_PS said:
> 
> 
> > no somebody's post was edited/ deleted for being offensive or something in a results thread
> ...


What happened, did someone get pissed?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 22, 2009)

oasis


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 22, 2009)

post link:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showto...0759&amp;st=303

edit - at bott of page (post 353)


----------



## Otter (Dec 22, 2009)

Ladies and gentlemen, I'll be brief. The issue here is not whether we broke a few rules, or took a few liberties with our female party guests - we did.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 22, 2009)

yummy


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Man, those look good!!!


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 22, 2009)

hmy:

I don't even want to know what you have been doing today Mary


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> post link:
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showto...0759&amp;st=303


Surely you're not referring to deesleuth's Asian crack, are you? That was pretty mild sauce for this forum to begin with, and it's completely non-offensive when you take into account the fact that the poster is Asian as well.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 22, 2009)

yum


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> matrix_PS said:
> 
> 
> > post link:
> ...


i was...but then i didnt even see what it was that made it get deleted hence my cornfusion


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I want to eat your nuts, Mary.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 22, 2009)

oh no


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> oh no


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I want to eat your nuts, Mary.


Taken out of context this might sound dirty, but it describes how I feel as well.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I want to eat your nuts, Mary.
> ...


That's why I didn't quote anything when I said it. It's much funnier out of context.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 22, 2009)

OK. Since I think I know you guys, I really don't think you are talking about anything except enjoying snacks to eat.


----------



## csb (Dec 22, 2009)

Just hear those sleigh bells jingling


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 22, 2009)

TOP?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> OK. Since I think I know you guys, I really don't think you are talking about anything except enjoying snacks to eat.


If you really knew us, you would know that your assumption is incorrect.


----------



## csb (Dec 22, 2009)

dangit! I alley ooped that one!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Ring-ting-tingling too

Edit: Damn, was I slow.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 22, 2009)

the breakfast of champions leads to hair in teeth kind of thing?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> TOP?


Are you beating me 3-2 now?


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > TOP?
> ...


He only shows up to get the top post and then he leaves.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 22, 2009)

For God's sake, mary, don't cook any hotdogs.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

this reminds me of the Schvetty Balls skit on SNL.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> For God's sake, mary, don't cook any hotdogs.


No comment.


----------



## Sschell (Dec 22, 2009)

MOP?


----------



## maryannette (Dec 22, 2009)

These are the required business socks for making Christmas candies.

Wow. Terrible picture.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

So how much tequila have you had? Either that, or I'm drunk and am seeing things blurry.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> These are the required business socks for making Christmas candies.
> Wow. Terrible picture.



You need a snuggie to match.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 22, 2009)

No tequila. I don't know what happened to the ppiiccttuurree..


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

All that sugar is giving you the shakes.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 22, 2009)

And, when I looked at my cookie cutters, I discovered that my girl cookie cutter is missing.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> All that sugar is giving you the shakes.


It could be something else, She has posted a picture of items covered in an unidentified sticky white substance and has informed us that she is wearing her Christmas "business" socks...

:mf_boff:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> And, when I looked at my cookie cutters, I discovered that my girl cookie cutter is missing.


Just make them all hermaphroditic...that's the PC way to do things.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> And, when I looked at my cookie cutters, I discovered that my girl cookie cutter is missing.



so they have boobs and the boys have a twig and berries?


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Those would be educational for the kids.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Florida is America's wang.

Canada is America's hat.

Mexico is America's beard.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I made perverted cookies one Christmas. Yes, alcohol played a role.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

^So America's wang is on his chin?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Florida is America's wang.
> Canada is America's hat.
> 
> Mexico is America's beard.


The wang is above the beard? I hope no one blows America's nose.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 22, 2009)

wrong beard...?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> These are the required business socks for making Christmas candies.
> Wow. Terrible picture.


Nice business socks.  :eyebrows:


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Florida is America's wang.
> ...



Wouldn't matter, cause he has no balls.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> ^So America's wang is on his chin?


I guess Mexico is America's "beard" instead of it's beard.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd like to see Amanda Beard's beard


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> I'd like to see Amanda Beard's beard


NSFW


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> I'd like to see Amanda Beard's beard


Wasn't she in Playboy? Shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> matrix_PS said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see Amanda Beard's beard
> ...


Too late...already found.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 22, 2009)

appreciated! still cant see her 'beard' all that great though. but yeah, what am i complainin' bout?


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> ble31980 said:
> 
> 
> > matrix_PS said:
> ...


Thank you! :thankyou:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I can't wait to get home to see what all this was about.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> appreciated! still cant see her 'beard' all that great though. but yeah, what am i complainin' bout?


Playboy has never been a very beaver-friendly publication. You need one of Larry Flynt's rags for that.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> appreciated! still cant see her 'beard' all that great though. but yeah, what am i complainin' bout?


I don't think there is much of a "beard" to see.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I got about another hour before I blow this popsicle stand.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I got about another hour before I blow this popsicle stand.


What will that get you, a mouthful of (ice) cream?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I got about another hour before I blow this popsicle stand.
> ...


I can only hope.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 22, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> matrix_PS said:
> 
> 
> > appreciated! still cant see her 'beard' all that great though. but yeah, what am i complainin' bout?
> ...


still i need up close evidence of this... lease:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

There were pictures circulating the web a few years ago of a pole vaulter that was hotter than Amanda Beard. I can't remember that girl's name though.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> There were pictures circulating the web a few years ago of a pole vaulter that was hotter than Amanda Beard. I can't remember that girl's name though.


Allison Stokke

I'll have to try to find some pics.

See here.

Sorry bout the double post. Just wanted to help ya out!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Somebody is going to need to delete your double post. That's not allowed in this thread.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Does the delete button on my post actually delete the post, or does it just delete the content?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> Does the delete button on my post actually delete the post, or does it just delete the content?


It'll delete the post...just copy one of your posts, delete it, then paste it below this one.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 22, 2009)

it deletes the post


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

can someone post the *.jpgs of whatever you were talking about. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

ToP until Ble fixes the double post.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 22, 2009)

Top?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

now I'm top after he fixes it.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> ble31980 said:
> 
> 
> > matrix_PS said:
> ...


I think the pics Wilheldp posted are the best you are going to get.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> now I'm top after he fixes it.


no you're not


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Shenanigans!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> can someone post the *.jpgs of whatever you were talking about. Inquiring minds want to know.



Allison Stokke:


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Shenanigans!


why whatever do you mean?


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

Jeez louise. I'm looking at six days off with no pay.

:bawling:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Jeez louise. I'm looking at six days off with no pay.
> :bawling:


That sucks. How come?


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

Well Thursday and Friday for Xmas. Monday and Tuesday for camping trip. Then the rest of the week we're moving. I won't really have any billable time during those days.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

That does suck Fluvial. Here's hoping you make up for it after you're done moving!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Red x of death on all the pictures.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> That does suck Fluvial. Here's hoping you make up for it after you're done moving!


Thanks! I hope business picks up in January too.

*Chuck* I see the same X. But if you search for that Alison girl she is all over the web.

ETA: She is really pretty, I agree. She looks like a gazelle or something.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Well Thursday and Friday for Xmas. Monday and Tuesday for camping trip. Then the rest of the week we're moving. I won't really have any billable time during those days.


Do like the lawyers and bill for an hour every time you think about a project.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Do like the lawyers and bill for an hour every time you think about a project.


As much as I worry over projects, I don't think the clients could afford that !! 

Speaking of lawyers, the bill we got from the lawyer who did our neice's guardianship papers was detailed down to the TENTH of an hour. Maybe I should start doing that?


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Do like the lawyers and bill for an hour every time you think about a project.
> ...


Hell, it's hard enough for me to peg down to the hour what I worked on, much less to the 10th of an hour.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 22, 2009)

We go to the nearest .5 hour.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

I know, can't you imagine the nightmare of trying to figure it out ?? But then again, they charge for phone calls too.


----------



## csb (Dec 22, 2009)

our stupid time reporting system goes out to four decimal places on time reporting...but I think the furthest anyone ever reports to is the half-hour.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> I know, can't you imagine the nightmare of trying to figure it out ?? But then again, they charge for phone calls too.


And faxes and emails.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> And faxes and emails.


And snail-mails.

*csb*: That is a cute Nativity in your avatar.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> I know, can't you imagine the nightmare of trying to figure it out ?? But then again, they charge for phone calls too.


You should call them collect just to piss them off.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

The food coma from lunch just hit me...had to take a nap.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 22, 2009)

csb said:


> our stupid time reporting system goes out to four decimal places on time reporting...but I think the furthest anyone ever reports to is the half-hour.


I triple dog dare you to report .0001 of an hour. Yes, that's right, I skipped straight to the triple!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > our stupid time reporting system goes out to four decimal places on time reporting...but I think the furthest anyone ever reports to is the half-hour.
> ...


Ooohhhh, he triple dog dared you!!!


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

Triple dogs ... is it a three-dog night?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Triple dogs ... is it a three-dog night?


Three wolf shirt?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Isn't there e wolf/bear/eagle combo shirt? It seems that would be more ultimate than three wolfs.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

Wolf, bear, eagle and deer.

Wolf, bear, eagle. Bonus: Moonlight !!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Wolf, bear, eagle and deer.


:bowdown: I am not worthy to wear this shirt!


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

It is just burning with awesomeness ain't it ?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I am more awesome for having just looked at that. Thanks Fluvial.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

Maybe if you're good Santa will bring you one.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Now to go look at People of Walmart to see if I can spot anyone wearing it.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

Hahaahaaha

My favorite guy of all time on PoWM is that pimp dude who lives in Florida. Man's got it goin' ON.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

dang... I forgot about People of Walmart. I haven't looked at that in a while. I think my favorite time waster of late has been www.theoatmeal.com.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

Should I be afraid of that link ??


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

no, it's definitely safe for work


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is Willie the Pimp dude:

Link


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

a lot of the stuff at the oatmeal is blocked here for some reason.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is another site which is fun to read: www.notalwaysright.com . It has lots of customer service stories. I also like to read www.overheardinnewyork.com but I can get caught up for hours reading that.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

www.dontevenreply.com is really good too.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I know I'm going to regret going to those sites, but away I go!


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

What's the one, oh yeah, Things My Dad Says?


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 22, 2009)

Damn, when did this start?

I'm always late to the party.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 22, 2009)

Damn, the day is flying!


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

There's another one too, something about texts from last night or something like that.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Before you know it I'll be south of the Equator.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

man, if you compiled a list of our frequently visited websites we wouldn't have to work at all to fill the day.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 22, 2009)

This thing won't move if you keep posting links to other sites


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> man, if you compiled a list of our frequently visited websites we wouldn't have to work at all to fill the day.


As if the 5k doesn't take up enough time!

Edit: Damn, TOP and I didn't even notice!! :bananalama:


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 22, 2009)

TOP?

edit: doh


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Better yet, csb, make that .0001 hours overtime!

I am addicted to texts from last night.

rw: I thought you didn't post in these...are you just feeling generous thisclose to Christmas?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

i'm going to get fired fo sho


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> man, if you compiled a list of our frequently visited websites we wouldn't have to work at all to fill the day.



Amen.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Yea, I haven't gotten anything productive done today.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

I have ... sort of. I'm going through a bunch of hydraulic models and checking for the correct pier widths and locations. I'm on the last one. Four more bridges and I'm done.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

very little here as well


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm currently doing training, so my motivation is _really_ high.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 22, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> I'm currently doing training, so my motivation is I'm _really_ high.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> ble31980 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm currently doing training, so my motivation is I'm _really_ high.
> ...


Thanks, it's getting hard to concentrate!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 22, 2009)

T - 2 minutes and I'm outta here.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm out. Hope everyone has a good night!


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

Y'all have a good evening!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Just curious, but don't you usually change your display name this time of year, Mary?


----------



## PEsoon2B (Dec 22, 2009)

hot dog, hot dog, hot diggity dog


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Now we've got ears, it's time for cheers


----------



## Dleg (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning! I'm a little late because I had to go to my son's Kindergarten Christmas show, which was outdoors, and was therefore canceled because of the giant cloud (with rain and lightning etc.) that has been sitting over us for the past day and a half.

Damn! Now I've got to go finish Christmas shopping before he gets home, or he'll get really upset because I'm not at work... and I'm not taking him with me in the car.

No spamming for me....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

$960 to install 435 sq. ft. of bamboo. Not too shabby. Too bad the bamboo is costing me about $2000.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> $960 to install 435 sq. ft. of bamboo. Not too shabby. Too bad the bamboo is costing me about $2000.


There's bamboo all over the place here, you should cut it yourself!


----------



## Sschell (Dec 22, 2009)

I am up to my eyeballs in paper work!!!

I would rather be spamming.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > $960 to install 435 sq. ft. of bamboo. Not too shabby. Too bad the bamboo is costing me about $2000.
> ...


I'm probably going to plant some as a screen when I move to the new house. But I don't think cutting it, carbonizing it, twisting it, and pressing it into boards is within my technical abilities (I'm using strand bamboo flooring).


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

If you plant any kind of cane or bamboo here, it soon takes over the whole yard.

Good luck shopping *Dleg*!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

That works too...I hate mowing.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

lusone: and Good night everyone!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

My dad wants to leave for the airport at 9:30 am tomorrow. Our flight takes off at 12:15 pm. It's gon be a long day.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah this one's just a-crawlin' along...like southern drivers in a 1" snowstorm


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Go Stormin' Mormons! If BYU wins, I can finally get to .500 in the Bowl Pick'em.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 22, 2009)

I know y'all are so proud of me for going to the gym. Now I'm hungry. 

Man, I wonder how much stuff *Dleg* has bought by now... hope the throngs of shoppers don't crush him.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 22, 2009)

Total elapsed travel time on the Christmas trip this year: 9.5 hours and 460 miles on the truck.

For me, this is normally just under 3 hours in the air. Ice in the clouds sucks. Driving sucks.

I can't really complain though. We arrived safe and my son behaved really well on the trip. I'm going to bed.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 22, 2009)

bout ready to hit the sack


----------



## rudy (Dec 23, 2009)

Whoa! When did this start? Let the games begin! (err... or continue)


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

lusone: Good morning everyone!

Today's my last day at work for 2.5 weeks!! We get to fly out tonight at 10:30 and we get to Lima tomorrow afternoon at 3:15. We are lucky enough to get to spend the night in Miami's airport!! Oh joy!!


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 23, 2009)

Another day in paradise!!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

^That's the spirit!! Although, if this is paradise, then what do you call sitting in a hammock, on the beach with a cold drink in your hand??


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Morning!



Fluvial said:


> If you plant any kind of cane or bamboo here, it soon takes over the whole yard.


Do not plant bamboo! My great grandparent planted it because they thought it might be a beneficial ornamental (the house where I grew up was used as a cattle farm and ag experimental station by my great grandfather), and then my great grandparent, grandparents, and parents fought it for the next thirty years before finally eradicating it from the yard.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

Can you _sit _in a hammock without turning over? Or at least spilling your drink! 

I hope you have a good trip *ble*.

*Flyer*, I'm glad you got there okay.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Can you _sit _in a hammock without turning over? Or at least spilling your drink!
> I hope you have a good trip *ble*.
> 
> *Flyer*, I'm glad you got there okay.


Come to think of it, maybe I should stick with lounge chairs while drinking! 

Hope you have a great Christmas and New Year's Fluvial!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

morning folks. not a lot of spamming last night. we took our kids to see the lights at the county park.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you ble. Be sure to take a lot of pictures !

My brother &amp; his wife went to South America a couple of years ago. I found this funny pic:




I was looking at the Christmas lights up around here last night, some are incredible.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Morning Chucktown! I'm sure the kids loved seeing the lights. I know I used to love riding around looking at Christmas lights when I was a young buck!

Don't worry Fluvial, there will be many, many pictures taken. The last time we went I think I took around 800 and this time we'll have a newborn with us, so I'm sure there will be many more!!


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, woot has a really cool GPS today.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

I've never bought anything from Woot before. I always like reading their descriptions of the products though.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 23, 2009)

It sure is quiet here in the office today....


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

Don't wake anybody up then Ray!

I've bought a few things from woot, always been satisfied with it. I got a cute Sansa mini mp3 player for a Christmas gift for only $15, for example.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 23, 2009)

Don't we have a woot emoticon?


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 23, 2009)

we most certianly do

:woot:


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Man, I didn't know it was bring food to work day. I've already eaten more than I need to all day, but what the heck, it's Christmas!

DVINNY: Is this it - :w00t:


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

And this one too:

:w00t:

Darn you ble !!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

BOP!

:bananalama:

Edit: *Fluvial*: Haha!


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 23, 2009)

TOP?


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

I guess I better get off my rear and go downtown.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

My rear is staying planted here in my chair until it's time to go home!


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

Well I'm still *at* home.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

I wish I was still at home.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

You are a time zone ahead of me. It's just now 8 here. I think you are close to where my son lives, he's at Camp Lejeune.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

^Yea, I'm about 3.5 hours west of there. I forgot that you were a central timer.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

At least it hasn't started to rain yet.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm hoping that we don't have any weather related delays for any of our flights.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Wow, woot has a really cool GPS today.


Speaking of GPS, I'm thinking about picking up a Garmin 205 or 1300 for my wife for Christmas. Anyone have any experience with these models?


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

I believe CNET has some good reviews on that type thing Cap'n. Let me see if I can find a link for ya.

Here's their Garmin reviews:

http://reviews.cnet.com/gps-systems/?filte...erColumnArea1.0

You could scroll through that and find the two models.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, woot has a really cool GPS today.
> ...


The 205 is very highly rated on Amazon (4.5 stars) while the 1300 only has 3 stars. I typically like seeing the reviews from customers more than I do from "experts" at electronic sites, but that's just me.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 23, 2009)

i got a frakkin' headache today - too much firewater last nite


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

^A bit of the dog that bit you supposedly works wonders. I was never brave enough to try it though.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 23, 2009)

Sooo whats up?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> I believe CNET has some good reviews on that type thing Cap'n. Let me see if I can find a link for ya.
> Here's their Garmin reviews:
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/gps-systems/?filte...erColumnArea1.0
> ...






ble31980 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Fluvial said:
> ...


Thanks for the links.

I'll probably just get whatever Walmart has when i go, but I think the spoken street name would be a nice feature to have.


----------



## Sschell (Dec 23, 2009)

we have a pot luck lunch at work today... I have a crock pot of my home made chili simmering away behind me... It is making me so hungry! I hope the chili survives until lunch!!!


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 23, 2009)

Someone brought in reuben dip in a crock pot yesterday. It was awesome!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Posting from the Louisville Intergalactic* Airport. Heading to Dallas for Christmas.

* I call it Intergalactic because it is actually called International even though there are no international flights. As long as we are exaggerating, might as well shoot for the stars...literally.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 23, 2009)

You might be the last starfighter!


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

Have a safe trip wil!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Have fun wil!! I'll be at the airport in about 9 hours or so.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

It's shaping up to be a boozy Christmas...can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

^Ain't that the truth! Can't wait to get started on my boozy Christmas tomorrow!


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 23, 2009)

moderation people, moderration - stop typing so f'n loud! (oh thats me)


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

I just got in to the office about 30 minutes ago. I'm heading out for a multiple beer lunch in about 1:15.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Luckily I've got 2 weeks to recover.

Wait, make that one week to recover from Christmas and another week to recover from New Year's.

:40oz: :winko: :beerchug:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

What are you doing posting on EB.com when you're flying with an infant shortly? Shouldn't you be packing?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, woot has a really cool GPS today.
> ...


I have a 205W and it's really nice. We also have a 255W in the family and if I was buying right now it's the one I would probably go for since it actually speaks the street and destination names. There's a certain entertainment value in hearing how the software attempts to pronounce some of the names.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey Santiagj I fixed your avatar !!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> What are you doing posting on EB.com when you're flying with an infant shortly? Shouldn't you be packing?


Mrs. Ble made sure that we were all packed up this weekend. So we have one suitcase for all of our stuff and one suitcase that has presents, diapers, and Mini-ble's clothes. The good thing about spending the holidays south of the equator is that you can pack your clothes early since you don't need winter clothes.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Hey Santiagj I fixed your avatar !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086


Building on that, i get...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > What are you doing posting on EB.com when you're flying with an infant shortly? Shouldn't you be packing?
> ...


^That's cool. What time does your plane leave? And I think I recall you saying it was going to be a 20 hour journey?


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

What a grumpy-looking Santa!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> ^That's cool. What time does your plane leave? And I think I recall you saying it was going to be a 20 hour journey?


We fly out of Charlotte tonight at 10:30 and get to Lima at 3:30 tomorrow afternoon, so I guess it's about 18 hour trip I guess. We spend about 7 hours in Miami airport though. :smileyballs: :suicide1:


----------



## Sschell (Dec 23, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> ble31980 said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...


which way is the treadmill turning?

are there any (other) babys on the flight?

:dunno:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

^^ Dude, that sucks. When our son was 1-1/2 we flew with him twice (Summer of 07). On the return trip from Columbia, SC to Kansas City it ended up taking us about 12 or 14 hours because of weather delays. I hope your experience is more better.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> which way is the treadmill turning?
> are there any (other) babys on the flight?


The plane's trying to lose weight since it's in the EB Biggest Loser challenge, so it's running against the treadmill.

And yes, there is going to be at least one baby on the flight!


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

Seven hours in an airport with a baby ?!?! I do not envy you.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

There should be a law against people like ble taking mini ble on airplanes. Air travel should be restricted to well behaved adults. Everyone else should stay their ass at home.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice post/avatar combination, Chuck.


----------



## Sschell (Dec 23, 2009)

Chuck chuck bo buck

banana fanna fo .....

oops!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Seven hours in an airport with a baby ?!?! I do not envy you.


Yea, not the best situation, believe me. I am going to try to walk into the hotel that's in the middle of MIA and see if they'll bargain on a room price for the night since we'll only be in the room for a few hours. We'll see how that works out.



Chucktown PE said:


> There should be a law against people like ble taking mini ble on airplanes. Air travel should be restricted to well behaved adults. Everyone else should stay their ass at home.


I know, right? They'll probably arrest me at the gate or I'll get my ass kicked on the flight by the fat guy that forgot his deodorant and snores like an elephant!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Just so you'll know:

How Everything Goes To Hell During a Zombie Apocalypse


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Just so you'll know:How Everything Goes To Hell During a Zombie Apocalypse


That's great stuff!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

This one is pretty good to:

8 Ways to Prepare Your Pets for War


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 23, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > There should be a law against people like ble taking mini ble on airplanes. Air travel should be restricted to well behaved adults. Everyone else should stay their ass at home.
> ...


what if a screaming baby &amp; a fat guy achieved the speed of light in a vacuum just as the hadron super collider superconducting magnets go supernova...on Dec 21, 2012?


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> ble31980 said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...


Earth asplodes!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

I would say the fat guy and screaming baby turn into zombies creating a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 23, 2009)

the correct answer is the airlines lose your luggage


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 23, 2009)

TOP?


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 23, 2009)

you got the knack dude!

oh, and also, cubs win the Series, Lions win the superbowl


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> the correct answer is the airlines lose your luggage


It doesn't take anything that elaborate for the airlines to lose your luggage.


----------



## cement (Dec 23, 2009)

they really shouldn't let zombies on an airplane.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

cement said:


> they really shouldn't let zombies on an airplane.


Or snakes.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

or babies


----------



## maryannette (Dec 23, 2009)

I hope everyone travelling this week is safe and has good trips.


----------



## cement (Dec 23, 2009)

I like the sound of babies crying. it is the sound of life, of the new generation. Of Hope.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

cement said:


> I like the sound of babies crying. it is the sound of life, of the new generation. Of *Hope*.


And Change.


----------



## Sschell (Dec 23, 2009)

not even 9:00 am and they're passing around liquor filled chocolates at work...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > I like the sound of babies crying. it is the sound of life, of the new generation. Of *Hope*.
> ...


Fixed it!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> not even 9:00 am and they're passing around liquor filled chocolates at work...



Too bad they're not passing around liquor filled glasses with ice in them.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

^That's after 12.


----------



## cement (Dec 23, 2009)

omg I don't want to be at work today. wife and daughter are skiing powder!


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 23, 2009)

NICE!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Naughty!

Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 23, 2009)

:woot: Won the drawing for a pair of the company's Bronco tickets for January 3rd! Should be a good game...we play the Chefs.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

^Sounds like a good time. Don't freeze your balls off!

Only 2 more hours before I'm outta here!!


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 23, 2009)

wife &amp; I have tickets for Lions / Bears game on jan 3rd - yeah, the game will be meaningless, but Ford Field's a great venue. Actually will be pulling for Lions over the hapless bears. Should be a blast, that rivalry always good, even when both teams blow


----------



## Sschell (Dec 23, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> ^Sounds like a good time. Don't freeze your balls off!
> Only 2 more hours before I'm outta here!!



^BASTARD!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Three more hours and I am in the wind.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> ble31980 said:
> 
> 
> > ^Sounds like a good time. Don't freeze your balls off!
> ...


Hey, you're the one that was getting liquor filled candy, so you can't talk!!!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok. I did my couple hours of actual work today. Time to just give in and munch on some of the stuff my sister always bakes for Christmas. She claims to have scaled back this year but I still see enough stuff on that table to cost me at least two notches on the belt if I'm not careful.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Three more hours and I am in the wind.


Just like a fart!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Three more hours and I am in the wind.
> ...


I was planning on slipping silently out the back, so, yes, like a fart.


----------



## Sschell (Dec 23, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Man, motivation is at an all time low. Time to go to some of those sites Chuck and Fluvial recommended yesterday.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 23, 2009)

silent wind deadly wind


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh, zephyr wind,

Which blows on high,

Lift me now,

So i can fly!


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 23, 2009)

Isis - she was hot!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 23, 2009)

bla bla bla bla blaaaaa bla bla bla blaaa


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Won the drawing for a pair of the company's Bronco tickets for January 3rd! Should be a good game...we play the Chefs.



Surely your team can beat a bunch of cooks.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey Mary, where's the sweets you were making us crave yesterday?


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 23, 2009)

:blink:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

They're gonna clean up your looks

With all the lies in the books

To make a citizen out of you

Because they sleep with a gun

And keep an eye on you, son

So they can watch all the things you do

Because the drugs never work

They're gonna give you a smirk

'Cause they got methods of keeping you clean

They're gonna rip up your heads,

Your aspirations to shreds

Another cog in the murder machine

They said all teenagers scare the living s**t out of me

They could care less as long as someone'll bleed

So darken your clothes or strike a violent pose

Maybe they'll leave you alone, but not me

The boys and girls in the clique

The awful names that they stick

You're never gonna fit in much, kid

But if you're troubled and hurt

What you got under your shirt

Will make them pay for the things that they did

They said all teenagers scare the living s**t out of me

They could care less as long as someone'll bleed

So darken your clothes or strike a violent pose

Maybe they'll leave you alone, but not me

Ohhh yeah!

They said all teenagers scare the living s**t out of me

They could care less as long as someone'll bleed

So darken your clothes or strike a violent pose

Maybe they'll leave you alone, but not me

All together now!

Teenagers scare the living s**t out of me

They could care less as long as someone'll bleed

So darken your clothes or strike a violent pose

Maybe they'll leave you alone, but not me


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

I haz a sushi.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Just got back from lunch. Delicious cheesesteak and two Labatt's Blues. :w00t:


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Rudolph, the red-nosed reindeer

had a very shiny nose.

And if you ever saw him,

you would even say it glows.

All of the other reindeer

used to laugh and call him names.

They never let poor Rudolph

join in any reindeer games.

Then one foggy Christmas Eve

Santa came to say:

"Rudolph with your nose so bright,

won't you guide my sleigh tonight?"

Then all the reindeer loved him

as they shouted out with glee,

Rudolph the red-nosed reindeer,

you'll go down in history!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

these posts are entirely too long. you post one line, then another person posts the next line, and so on, and so on, until we reach 5000 posts.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Here's my one line. Who's next?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> these posts are entirely too long. you post one line, then another person posts the next line, and so on, and so on, until we reach 5000 posts.


I was going to cut and paste a speech, but got lazy.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 23, 2009)

great album!

edit - re: who's next?


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

There is one of those Lego interpretations of that out there. Who's Next album cover I mean.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

time to review a bunch of boring ass O&amp;M manuals. :suicide1:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Nothing is safe from a Lego interpretation.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

The guy at the Chinese place was telling me that they are gonna have a seafood buffet all day long on Christmas Day for $10.49. Sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 23, 2009)

Sugar-coated pecans and pecan toffee.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

Yummy!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> The guy at the Chinese place was telling me that they are gonna have a seafood buffet all day long on Christmas Day for $10.49. Sounds like a good deal to me!


Fa rah rah rah rah!

Time to break out the Christmas Story DVD.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 23, 2009)

"Don't get fooled again" has one of the greatest rock and roll screams in it.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 23, 2009)

TOP?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> The guy at the Chinese place was telling me that they are gonna have a seafood buffet all day long on Christmas Day for $10.49. Sounds like a good deal to me!



Why don't you just save yourself the trouble, puree it in a blender, and place it directly in your underwear.

uke: :mf_followthroughfart:


----------



## maryannette (Dec 23, 2009)

That is pretty gross.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Jingle bells, jingle bells

Jingle all the day

I just can't wait till Christmas time

When I can grope you in the hay (When I can roll you in the hay)

Easy come, easy go

Have a good time with lots of dough

Slippin' up high, slippin' down low

Love'm and leave'm on with the show

Listen, I like female form in minimum dress

Money to spend with a capital "S"

Get a date with the woman in red

Wanna be in heaven with three in a bed (One of me in heaven...)

He got it, I want it

They got it, I can't have it

But I want it, but it don't matter

She got it, and I can't [get | have] it

I want a mistress for Christmas

I want a mistress for Christmas

(Ooh yeah, haha yeah

I want a mistress for Christmas

Come on)

Easy come, easy go

Slippin' high, slippin' low

(Yeah, aw right)

He got it, I want it

They got it, I can't have it

I want it, don't matter

She got it, and I can't get it -

Mistress

he got it, I want it

For Christmas

They got it, and I can't have it

Mistress

But I want it, it don't matter

For Christmas

She got it, and I can't get a

Mistress for Christmas

You know what I'm talkin' about

Mistress for Christmas

You gotta send me down

you gotta send me down

Mistress for Christmas

I want the woman in red (I want a woman in the rear,)

with bow in my bed with a bottle of my beer)

Mistress for Christmas

I can hear you coming down my smoke stack

I wanna ride on your raindeer honey and ring the bells


----------



## cement (Dec 23, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> TOP?


rw is the thread master!

boss just brought in a pile of smoked fish! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> "Don't get fooled again" has one of the greatest rock and roll screams in it.



We had a lot of "revolving door" management at the utility. I had the following posted at my desk for the last couple of years I was there:

Meet the new boss.

Same as the old boss.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

I am still living with your ghost

Lonely and dreaming of the west coast

I don't want to be your downtime

I don't want to be your stupid game

With my big black boots and an old suitcase

I do believe I'll find myself a new place

I don't want to be the bad guy

I don't want to do your sleepwalk dance anymore

I just want to see some palm trees

I will try and shake away this disease

We can live beside the ocean

Leave the fire behind

Swim out past the breakers

Watch the world die

I am still dreaming of your face

Hungry and hollow for all the things you took away

I don't want to be your good time

I don't want to be your fall-back crutch anymore

I'll walk right out into a brand new day

Insane and rising in my own weird way

I don't want to be the bad guy

I don't want to do your sleepwalk dance anymore

I just want to feel some sunshine

I just want to find some place to be alone

We can live beside the ocean

Leave the fire behind

Swim out past the breakers

Watch the world die


----------



## maryannette (Dec 23, 2009)

I especially love the instrumental parts of that song.

Edit: ^NOT that song. "DON'T GET FOOLED AGAIN"!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

I think I'm going to cut out in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> That is pretty gross.



A chinese seafood buffet or the blender thing?


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Why don't you just save yourself the trouble, puree it in a blender, and place it directly in your underwear.



? underwear ?


----------



## maryannette (Dec 23, 2009)

yes


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Mama's got a squeeze box

She wears on her chest

And when Daddy comes home

He never gets no rest

'Cause she's playing all night

And the music's all right

Mama's got a squeeze box

Daddy never sleeps at night

Well the kids don't eat

And the dog can't sleep

There's no escape from the music

In the whole damn street

'Cause she's playing all night

And the music's all right

Mama's got a squeeze box

Daddy never sleeps at night

She goes in and out and in and out and in and out and in and out

Cause' she's playing all night

And the music's all right

Mama's got a squeeze box

Daddy never sleeps at night

She goes, squeeze me, come on and squeeze me

Come on and tease me like you do

I'm so in love with you

Mama's got a squeeze box

Daddy never sleeps at night

She goes in and out and in and out and in and out and in and out

'Cause she's playing all night

And the music's all right

Mama's got a squeeze box

Daddy never sleeps at night


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

^so you go commando?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> ? underwear ?



the garments I wear underneath my clothes


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

I dunno about y'all, but my poo goes in the toilet. Not in my underwear.

Quadrophenia is my favorite Who album.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

I've got my clipboard, text books

Lead me to the station

Yeah, I'm off to the civil war

I've got my kit bag, my heavy boots

I'm runnin' in the rain

Gonna run till my feet are raw

Slip kid, slip kid, second generation

And I'm a soldier at thirteen

Slip kid, slip kid, realization

There's no easy way to be free

No easy way to be free

It's a hard, hard world

I left my doctor's prescription bungalow behind me

I left the door ajar

I left my vacuum flask

Full of hot tea and sugar

Left the keys right in my car

Slip kid, slip kid, second generation

Only half way up the tree

Slip kid, slip kid, I'm a relation

I'm a soldier at sixty-three

No easy way to be free

Slip kid, slip kid

Keep away old man, you won't fool me

You and your history won't rule me

You might have been a fighter, but admit you failed

I'm not affected by your blackmail

You won't blackmail me

I've got my clipboard, text books

Lead me to the station

Yeah, I'm off to the civil war

I've got my kit bag, my heavy boots

I'm runnin' in the rain

Gonna run till my feet are raw

Slip kid, slip kid, slip out of trouble

Slip over here and set me free

Slip kid, slip kid, second generation

You're slidin down the hill like me

No easy way to be free

No easy way to be free

No easy way to be free


----------



## maryannette (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't go commando.

Do you?


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> Do you?


Voodoo?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> ^so you go commando?


just what I was thinking



Fluvial said:


> I dunno about y'all, but my poo goes in the toilet. Not in my underwear.


after eating a Chinese seafood buffet you may not make it to the toilet.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Roland was a warrior from the Land of the Midnight Sun

With a Thompson gun for hire, fighting to be done

The deal was made in Denmark on a dark and stormy day

So he set out for Biafra to join the bloody fray

Through sixty-six and seven they fought the Congo war

With their fingers on their triggers, knee-deep in gore

For days and nights they battled the Bantu to their knees

They killed to earn their living and to help out the Congolese

Roland the Thompson gunner...

His comrades fought beside him - Van Owen and the rest

But of all the Thompson gunners, Roland was the best

So the CIA decided they wanted Roland dead

That son-of-a-bitch Van Owen blew off Roland's head

Roland the headless Thompson gunner

Norway's bravest son

Time, time, time

For another peaceful war

But time stands still for Roland

'Til he evens up the score

They can still see his headless body stalking through the night

In the muzzle flash of Roland's Thompson gun

In the muzzle flash of Roland's Thompson gun

Roland searched the continent for the man who'd done him in

He found him in Mombassa in a barroom drinking gin

Roland aimed his Thompson gun - he didn't say a word

But he blew Van Owen's body from there to Johannesburg

Roland the headless Thompson gunner...

The eternal Thompson gunner

still wandering through the night

Now it's ten years later but he still keeps up the fight

In Ireland, in Lebanon, in Palestine and Berkeley

Patty Hearst heard the burst of Roland's Thompson gun and bought it


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> I don't go commando.
> Do you?



Nope


----------



## maryannette (Dec 23, 2009)

Capt, I hope you know nobody is reading that stuff.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 23, 2009)

Capt, you been hittin the meth house again? Nobody can type that fast...


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Jingle Bells

Batman Smells, Robin laid an egg

Batmobile lost a wheel

and the Joker got away, HEY!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> Capt, I hope you know nobody is reading that stuff.



Oh, i know.

but still....

I hear Mariachi static on my radio

And the tubes they glow in the dark

BUT YOU'RE THERE in Ensenada

And I'm STUCK here in Echo Park

Carmelita hold me tighter

I think I'm sinking down

And I'm all strung out on heroin

On the outskirts of town

Well, I'm sittin' here playing solitaire

With my pearl-handled deck

The county won't give me no more methadone

And they cut off the old welfare check

Carmelita hold me tighter

I think I'm sinking down

And I'm all strung out on heroin

On the outskirts of town

Every time I hear the sirens wail

you know I almost have the heart attack

and her b-big samoan boyfriend says he's gonna

come and break my back

Carmelita hold me tighter

I think I'm sinking down

And I'm all strung out on heroin

On the outskirts of town

Well, I pawned my Smith-Corona

And I went to meet my man

He hangs out down on Alvarado Street

By the Pioneer chicken stand

Carmelita hold me tighter

I think I'm sinking down

And I'm all strung out on heroin

On the outskirts of town

Carmelita hold me tighter

I think I'm sinking down

And I'm all strung out on heroin


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> yes



which one?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> Capt, you been hittin the meth house again? Nobody can type that fast...


I'm a typin' mofo, yo.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 23, 2009)

the red one :dunno: ?


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Man, it's quiet in the office!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> matrix_PS said:
> 
> 
> > Capt, you been hittin the meth house again? Nobody can type that fast...
> ...



I have an idea that it has something to do with Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 23, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> Man, it's quiet in the office!


thats cuz you're the only scumass there

(i kid cuz i care)


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

^Not for long!!!


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> after eating a Chinese seafood buffet you may not make it to the toilet.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > matrix_PS said:
> ...


Nah, drag and drop, cut and paste, helter skelter....

When I get to the bottom I go back to the top of the slide

Where I stop and I turn and then I go for a ride

'Til I get to the bottom and I see you again, yeh, yeh yeh

Do you, don't you want me to love you

I'm coming down fast, but I'm miles above you

Tell me, tell me tell me, c'mon tell me the answer

Well you may be a lover but you ain't no dancer.

Now Helter Skelter, Helter Skelter, Helter Skelter, yeah ...

a-Will you, won't you want me to make you

I'm coming down fast, but don't let me break you

Tell me, tell me, tell me the answer

You may be a lover but you ain't no dancer.

Look out!

Helter Skelter, Helter Skelter, Helter Skelter, oooh...

Look out, 'cause here she come ...

When I get to the bottom I go back to the top of the slide

And I stop and I turn and then I go for a ride

And I get to the bottom and I see you again, yeh, yeh yeh

Well do you, don't you want me to make you

I'm coming down fast, but don't let me break you

Tell me, tell me, tell me your answer

You may be a lover but you ain't no dancer

Look out!

helter skelter, helter skelter, helter skelter

Look out! Helter Skelter ... she coming down fast

yes she is

yes she is

coming down fast

oh now helter skelter ... woo hooo

(yelled)

I got blisters on my fingers!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

^You found Chuck's tighty whities!!


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 23, 2009)

Me 2, i gotta go on my B double E double R UN here - course when i leave, its just my house (not an office)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

I went home with the waitress

The way I always do

How was I to know

She was with the

Russians, too?

I was gambling in Havana

I took a little risk

Send lawyers, guns and money

Dad, get me out of this, hyeah

I'm the innocent bystander

Somehow I got stuck

Between the rock

and a hard place

And I'm down on my luck

Yes I'm down on my luck

Well I'm down on my luck

I'm hiding in Honduras

I'm a desperate man

Send lawyers, guns and money

The shit has hit the fan

All right

Send lawyers, guns and money

Huh!

Uh...

Send lawyers, guns and money

Uhh!

Send lawyers, guns and money

Hyah!

Send lawyers, guns and money

Ooh!

Yeah!

Yeah

Yeah...

Uh!


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 23, 2009)

ya hoooooo, werewolves of London

All Summer Long


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Man, these pages are getting long with Capt's posts!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

If I leave here tomorrow

Would you still remember me

For I must be traveling on now

'Cause there's too many places I've got to see

But if I stayed here with you,GIRL

Things just couldn't be the same

'Cause I'm as free as a bird now

And this bird you cannot change

Ohohohohohhhhh

And the bird you cannot change

And this bird you cannot change

Lord knows I can’t change

Bye bye, baby, it's been a sweet love, yeah, yeah

Though this feeling I can't change

But please don't take it so badly

'Cause Lord knows I'm to blame

But if I stay here with you, GIRL

Things just couldn't be the same

Cause I'm as free as a bird now

And this bird you never change

Ohohohohohhhhh

And the bird you cannot change

And this bird you cannot change

Lord knows I can't change

Lord help me I can't change

Lord I can't change,

Won't you fly high, Free Bird, yeah


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Posting again so Capt can post another song.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 23, 2009)

never expected a texting karoke brawl to break out


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Always expect the unexpected!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

you heard that we were great

but now you think we're lame

since you saw the show last night

you hoped that we would rock

knock it up a notch

rockin' was nowhere in sight

and its never good when it goes bad

no one likes to feel like they've been had

and it may be ok

but you won't wear our t-shirts now

anymore

first the band looked wired

then the band looked tired

sluggish and a little slow

he's walking through the set

as drunk as he could get

and what the hell was wrong with Joe?

and you could tell the crowd was fading fast

every song we played looser than the last

and it may be ok

but you won't wear our t-shirts now

all the kids, they hold a grudge

their minds are logged onto the net

and all the kids, they hold a grudge

you've failed them and they won't forget it

all the kids are tired and turn away

i saw what you did

you're all wrong and all the kids are right

you heard that we were great

but now you know we're lame

since you saw the show last night

you hoped that we would rock

you wished that we'd just stop

and finally we said "good night"

when we had returned for the encore

you and half the room had headed for the door

no one wanted more

all the kids, they hold a grudge

their minds are logged onto the net

and all the kids, they hold a grudge

you've failed them and they won't forget it

all the kids, they're tired and turn away

all the kids, they hold a grudge

their minds are logged onto the net

and all the kids, they hold a grudge

you've failed them and they won't forget it

all your cred won't save you from the kids

i saw what you did

you're all wrong and all the kids are right

next!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 23, 2009)

Back to candy factory. Later, dudes and dudettes.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Next song.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Time for me to check out. I hope everyone has a great Christmas and New Year's and hopefully this thread is still kicking when I get back, but if Capt keeps it up, I don't think it will be.

Later!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

She grew up with

the children of the stars in the

hollywood hills and the boulevard

her parents threw big parties

everyone was there

they hung out with folks like dennis

hopper, bob seeger, and sonny and cher

but she feels safe now

in the bar on fairfax

and from the stage I can tell that

she can't let go and she can't relax

and just before

she hangs her head to cry

I sing to her a lullaby,

I sing everything's gonna be all right

rockabye, rockabye

she still lives with her mom

outside the city

down that street about a half a mile

and all her friends tell her

she's so pretty

but she'd be a whole lot prettier

if she smiled once in a while

'cause even her smile

looks like a frown

she's seen her share of devils

in this angel town

everything's gonna be all right

rockabye, rockabye

I told her I ain´t so sure

about this place

it's hard to play a gig in this town

and keep a straight face

seems like everybody´s got a plan

it's kind of like nashville with a tan

but,

everything's gonna be all right

rockabye, rockabye

everything's gonna be all right

rockabye, rockabye

bye, bye


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

One last BOP before I leave!

:bananalama:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

^Have a safe trip!

Edit: TOP :bananalama:


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 23, 2009)

TOP?

edit: damn, you broke my streak.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

When you're weary; feeling small,

When tears are in your eyes, I will dry them all;

I'm on your side oh when times get rough

And friends just can't be found.

Like a bridge over troubled water

I will lay me down.

Like a bridge over troubled water

I will lay me down.

When you're down and out;

when you're on the street;

when evening falls so hard

I will comfort you.

I'll take your part

oh when darkness comes.

And pain is all around.

Like a bridge over troubled water

I will lay me down

Like a bridge over troubled water

I will lay me down

Sail on silvergirl;

sail on by.

Your time has come to shine.

All your dreams are on their way.

See how they shine.

Oh if you need a friend

I'm sailing right behind.

Like a bridge over troubled water

I will ease your mind

Like a bridge over troubled water

I will ease your mind.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 23, 2009)

i'm always reminded of the movie Tin Cup - the announcer saying [SIZE=18pt]"somebody tackle that guy"[/SIZE] as Roy McAvoy continues hitting ball after ball into the drink.

somebody needs to tackle the Capt right now!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Capt must be stopped.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> TOP?
> edit: damn, you broke my streak.


Sorry man. Wasn't trying to.

Next!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> i'm always reminded of the movie Tin Cup - the announcer saying [SIZE=18pt]"somebody tackle that guy"[/SIZE] as Roy McAvoy continues hitting ball after ball into the drink.
> somebody needs to tackle the Capt right now!






Chucktown PE said:


> Capt must be stopped.


You can't fight the POWER!!!!

Saturday night I was downtown

Working for the FBI

Sitting in a nest of bad men

WhiskEy bottles piling high

Bootlegging boozer on the west side

Full of people who are doing wrong

Just about to call up the DA man

When I heard this woman singing a song

A pair of 45's made me open my eyes

My temperature started to rise

She was a long cool woman in a black dress

Just a 5'9, beautiful tall

With just one look I was a bad mess

'CAUSE that long cool woman had it all

I saw her headin' to the table

WELL a tall walking big black cat

MY CHARMER SAID I HOPE THAT YOU'RE IN BOY

'CAUSE I'M TELLING YOU SHE KNOWS WHERE ITS AT

When suddenly we heard the sirens

And everybody started to run

JUMPING UNDER DOORS AND TABLES

When I heard somebody shooting a gun

Well the DA was pumping my left hand

And then she was a-holding my right

Well I told her don't BE scared

'CAUSE you're gonna be spared

Well I've gotta be FORGIVING

If I wanna spend my living

With a long cool woman in a black dress

Just a 5'9 beautiful tall

Well, with just one look I was a bad mess

'CAUSE that long cool woman had it all

Had it all


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

No more sad ones please Cap'n.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 23, 2009)

somebody tackle that guy!

Ok gotta bounce, pick me up two growlers &amp; a bottle of scotch - only one of these 3 items is for personal consumption though, dont go getting the wrong idea here


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> No more sad ones please Cap'n.


Whih one, bridge over troubled water?

How 'bout this..

Marky got with Sharon

And Sharon got Cherese

She was sharing Sharon's outlook

On the topic of disease

Mikey had a facial scar

And Bobby was a racist

They were all in love with dyin'

They were doing it in Texas

Tommy played piano

Like a kid out in the rain

Then he lost his leg in Dallas

He was dancing with a train

They were all in love with dyin'

They were drinking from a fountain

That was pouring like an avalanche

Coming down the mountain

I don't mind the sun sometimes

The images it shows

I can taste you on my lips

And smell you in my clothes

Cinnamon and sugary

And softly spoken lies

You never know just how you look

Through other people's eyes

Some will die in hot pursuit

And fiery auto crashes

Some will die in hot pursuit

While sifting through my ashes

Some will fall in love with life

And drink it from a fountain

That is pouring like an avalanche

Coming down the mountain

I don't mind the sun sometimes

The images it shows

I can taste you on my lips

And smell you in my clothes

Cinnamon and sugary

And softly spoken lies

You never know just how you look

Through other people's eyes

(In Reverse:

I don't mind the sun sometimes

The images it shows

You never know just how you look

Through other people's eyes)

Another Mikey took a knife

While arguing in traffic

Flipper died a natural death

He caught a nasty virus

Then there was the ever-present

Football player rapist

They were all in love with dyin'

They were doing it in Texas

Pauly caught a bullet

But it only hit his leg

Well it should have been a better shot

He got him in the head

They were all in love with dyin'

They were drinking from a fountain

That was pouring like an avalanche

Coming down the mountain

I don't mind the sun sometimes

The images it shows

I can taste you on my lips

And smell you in my clothes

Cinnamon and sugary

And softly spoken lies

You never know just how you look

Through other people's eyes


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

later Matrix!

I don't know that one Cap'n. The sad one was on page 11 I think.

Here is one for you:

Eternal Father, strong to save,

Whose arm hath bound the restless wave,

Who bidd'st the mighty ocean deep,

Its own appointed limits keep.

Oh hear us when we cry to Thee,

For those in peril on the sea! Amen.

Eternal Father, lend Thy grace To

those with wings who fly thro' space,

Thro wind and storm, thro' sun and rain,

Oh bring them safely home again.

Oh Father, hear an humble prayer,

For those in peril in the air! Amen.

Oh Trinity of love and pow'r,

Our brethren shield in danger's hour,

From rock and tempest, fire and foe,

Protect them where so e'er they go.

Thus evermore shall rise to Thee

Glad hymns of praise from land and sea! Amen.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

I've heard there was a secret chord

that David played, and it pleased the Lord

But you don't really care for music, Do you?

It goes like this, the fourth, the fifth

The minor Fall, The major lift,

The baffled king composing, hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah

Your faith was strong but you needed proof

You saw her bathing on the roof

Her beauty in the moonlight overthrew you

She tied you to a kitchen chair, she broke your throne

she cut your hair and from your lips she drew the halleujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah

Maybe I've been here before

I know this room, I've walked this floor

I used to live alone before I knew you

I've seen your flag on the marble arch

love is not a victory march

it's a cold and it's a broken Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah

There was a time you let me know

What's real and going on below

but now you never show it to me, do you?

And remember when I moved in you

the holy dove was moving too

And every breath we drew was Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah

Maybe there's a God above

And all I ever learned from love

Was how to shoot at someone who outdrew you

It's not a cry you can hear at night

It's not somebody who's seen the light

it's a cold and it's a broken Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah…


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

Well I woke up Sunday morning,

With no way to hold my head that didn't hurt.

And the beer I had for breakfast wasn't bad,

So I had one more for dessert.

Then I fumbled through my closet for my clothes,

And found my cleanest dirty shirt.

An' I shaved my face and combed my hair,

An' stumbled down the stairs to meet the day.

I'd smoked my brain the night before,

On cigarettes and songs I'd been pickin'.

But I lit my first and watched a small kid,

Cussin' at a can that he was kicking.

Then I crossed the empty street,

'n caught the Sunday smell of someone fryin' chicken.

And it took me back to somethin',

That I'd lost somehow, somewhere along the way.

On the Sunday morning sidewalk,

Wishing, Lord, that I was stoned.

'Cos there's something in a Sunday,

Makes a body feel alone.

And there's nothin' short of dyin',

Half as lonesome as the sound,

On the sleepin' city sidewalks:

Sunday mornin' comin' down.

In the park I saw a daddy,

With a laughin' little girl who he was swingin'.

And I stopped beside a Sunday school,

And listened to the song they were singin'.

Then I headed back for home,

And somewhere far away a lonely bell was ringin'.

And it echoed through the canyons,

Like the disappearing dreams of yesterday.

On the Sunday morning sidewalk,

Wishing, Lord, that I was stoned.

'Cos there's something in a Sunday,

Makes a body feel alone.

And there's nothin' short of dyin',

Half as lonesome as the sound,

On the sleepin' city sidewalks:

Sunday mornin' comin' down.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Is it all in that pretty little head of yours?

What goes on in that place in the dark?

Well I used to know a girl and I could have sworn

that her name was Veronica

Well she used to have a carefree mind of her own

and a delicate look in her eye

These days I'm afraid she's not even sure if her

name is Veronica

Chorus:

Do you suppose, that waiting hands on eyes,

Veronica has gone to hide?

and all the time she laughs at those who shout

her name and steal her clothes.

Veronica, Veronica, Veronica

Did the days drag by? Did the favours wane?

Did he roam down the town all the while?

did you wake from your dream, with a wolf at

the door, reaching out for Veronica

Well it was all of sixty-five years ago

When the world was the street where she lived

And a young man sailed on a ship in the sea

With a picture of Veronica

On the "Empress of India"

And as she closed her eyes upon the world and

picked upon the bones of last week's news

She spoke his name out loud again

Chorus:

Do you suppose, that waiting hands on eyes,

Veronica has gone to hide?

and all the time she laughs at those who shout

her name and steal her clothes.

Veronica, Veronica, Veronica

Veronica sits in her favorite chair

She sits very quiet and still

And they call her a name that they never get right

and if they don't then nobody else will

But she used to have a carefree mind of her own

with a devilish look in her eye

saying you can call me anything you like

but my name is Veronica

Chorus:

Do you suppose, that waiting hands on eyes,

Veronica has gone to hide?

and all the time she laughs at those who shout

her name and steal her clothes.

Veronica, Veronica, Veronica


----------



## cement (Dec 23, 2009)

omg they are shucking oysters here!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

one too many times I fell over you

once in a shadow I finally grew

and once in a night I dreamed you were there

I canceled my flight from going nowhere

it's all I can do

to keep waiting for you

it's all I can do

it's all I can do

(it's all I can do)

one too many times I twisted the gate

when I was crazy I thought you were great

I kept my renditions of you on the wall

where holiday romance is nothing at all

it's all I can do

to keep waiting for you

it's all I can do

it's all I can do

(it's all I can do)

you wait in the wings like a Saturday flirt

protecting the judge, you don't want to get hurt

and once in a moment it all comes to you

as soon as you get it you want something new

it's all I can do

to keep waiting for you

it's all I can do

it's all I can do

(it's all I can do)

it's all I can do

to keep waiting for you

it's all I can do

it's all I can do

(it's all I can do)

it's all I can do

to keep waiting for you

it's all I can do

it's all I can do

(it's all I can do)

[repeat, fade]


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

cement said:


> omg they are shucking oysters here!



of the Rocky Mountain variety?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Michael Rennie was ill the day the earth stood still

But he told us where we stand

And Flash Gordon was there in silver underwear

Claude Raines was the invisible man

Then something went wrong for Fay Wray and King Kong

They got caught in a celluloid jam

Then at a deadly pace it came from outer space

And this is how the message ran:

Science Fiction - Double Feature

Dr. X will build a creature

See androids fighting Brad and Janet

Ann Francis stars in Forbidden Planet

Oh-oh at the late night, double feature, picture show.

I knew Leo G. Carroll was over a barrel

When Tarantula took to the hills

And I really got hot when I saw Janet Scott

Fight a Triffid that spits poison and kills

Dana Andrews said prunes gave him the runes

And passing them used lots of skills

But when worlds collide, said George Pal to his bride

I'm gonna give you some terrible thrills, like a:

Science Fiction - Double Feature

Dr. X will build a creature

See androids fighting Brad and Janet

Ann Francis stars in Forbidden Planet

Oh-oh at the late night, double feature, picture show.

I wanna go, oh-oh, to the late night double feature picture show.

By RKO, oh-oh, at the late night double feature picture show.

In the back row at the late night double feature picture show.


----------



## cement (Dec 23, 2009)

one down


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

There's a trivia question with this one. What movie did this song play over the credits of?

MY EYES WERE OPEN-

I WAS READING EVERY LINE-

YET SOMEHOW, I LOST MY PLACE,

IN THE BOOK OF LIFE.

WAS I LOOKIN' AFTER JESUS?

WAS HE LOOKIN' AFTER ME?

BEFORE I FOUND THE ANSWER LORD

WE PARTED COMPANY.

NOBODY KNOWS (no no no no no no),

NOBODY SEES,

TILL THE LIGHT OF LIFE COMES BURNIN'

TILL ANOTHER SOUL GOES FREE.

NOBODY KNOWS

NOBODY SEES,

TILL THE LIGHT OF LIFE STOPS BURNIN'

TILL ANOTHER SOUL GOES FREE.

WHO IS THE GIVER?

AND WHO SHALL RECEIVE?

WHO KNOWS THE ANSWERS?

WHO SHALL BE FREE?

WHAT IS THE QUESTION?

NOW, NOW WHERE IS THE RIGHT?

WHO'S GONNA TESTIFY

FOR ME WHEN I DIE?

YEAH

NOBODY KNOWS.

NOBODY SEES.

TILL THE LIGHT OF LIFE STOPS BURNIN',

TILL ANOTHER SOUL GOES FREE. (4x)


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 23, 2009)

I need a drink!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

What's stopping you?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

I might go get a beer from across the street and bring it back and start drinking.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm leaving in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## csb (Dec 23, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> *csb*: That is a cute Nativity in your avatar.


Thanks!

Today is Friday...woo hoo!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

MIL is in town tonight. I need to get very drunk before I have to see her.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

! Argh ! In the middle of all this plotting and I gotta change ink cartridge!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> MIL is in town tonight. I need to get very drunk before I have to see her.


I got lucky. I like my MIL.

Answer to the song trivia was vanishing Point.

i'm outta here! Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all of you!


----------



## csb (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 23, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> I need a drink!


while i was gettin' me growlers filled, the staff a this brew pub seemed apologetic that it was taking so long. So they kept buying me samples - they have like 51 brews on tap. I'm like why the F would i leave here?

Capt &amp; fluvial had a hymn showdown in my absence?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I got lucky. I like my MIL.


Count your blessings.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

^^ Somethin' like that.

Five plots down and one to go !


----------



## Sschell (Dec 23, 2009)

oh boy... pot luck is over... and I am gassy!


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

Gotta backup the computer and shut it down. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## csb (Dec 23, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> oh boy... pot luck is over... and I am gassy!


I believe the EPA will be coming for you


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

^I saw an article the other day where some group was claiming gas from pets is a big global warming problem. I seem to remember somebody discussing that particular aspect of a pit bull terrier.

They'll soon be coming for both you and your dog.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> oh boy... pot luck is over... and I am gassy!



I'm the only one left now. I can be as gassy as I want.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 23, 2009)

The office is starting to really thin out... I may be one of the few here tomorrow!


----------



## Vishal (Dec 23, 2009)

I am out. I don't think that there is anyone left which on a normal day equals productive hours but not during the festive season.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Just passing through on the way to the snack table. Looks like it's starting to slow down for the evening.


----------



## cement (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey, it's snowing!


----------



## csb (Dec 23, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> sschell_PE said:
> 
> 
> > oh boy... pot luck is over... and I am gassy!
> ...


And you can use the office bathroom!


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

Can you believe I forgot something at the office, had to turn around and go get it? I was in my driveway!

*cement*, yay for a white Christmas!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 23, 2009)

We wish you a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

Mary did you finish your baking? I'm fixing to go to the grocery for my Friday dinner items.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 23, 2009)

I got done. I made another batch of toffee today, but I didn't cook it long enough and it was not good. My daughter is making cookies. We're in good shape.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

Right now I'm trying to find a good recipe for Red Velvet cake.


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 23, 2009)

Do muskrats taste better grilled or roasted on a spit?


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 23, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> growler? &lt;--- for someone who don't know shit about beer
> Giants just scored again



Does Mrs. Chucktown know how much time you spend here?


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

ElCid03 said:


> Do muskrats taste better grilled or roasted on a spit?



Yes.

(psst .. you might wanna delete one of those posts).

TOP!

:bananalama:


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 23, 2009)

TOP?

edit: I'll be top once that double post is deleted.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

You will be after he deletes his post, O King of Tops.

So where's yer llama, smart guy?


----------



## maryannette (Dec 23, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Right now I'm trying to find a good recipe for Red Velvet cake.


I've never made one. I think it is more in the frosting than the cake. And, I would guess that using the gel food color instead of liquid would help.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 23, 2009)

ElCid03 said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > growler? &lt;--- for someone who don't know shit about beer
> ...


No, but Mrs. Chucktown and I aren't getting along too well and I don't think she cares.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 23, 2009)

inlaw troubles / holidays will do that - hang in there dude


----------



## csb (Dec 23, 2009)

It's freaking cold out! BUT...there will be snow for Christmas!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 23, 2009)

rum pa pum pum


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 23, 2009)

Just saw the Chicago forecast for the next few days. Looks like our scheduled return may be delayed a day or so due to snow over the weekend. No complaints though. Gives my son an extra day of grandma time.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 23, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> I've never made one. I think it is more in the frosting than the cake. And, I would guess that using the gel food color instead of liquid would help.


Me either! I am going to try Paula Deen's recipe. Half pound of butter, oh yeah!


----------



## Dleg (Dec 24, 2009)

i'VE REALLY BEEN SLACKING IN THIS THREAD!

Oops - caps lock instead of shift. I hate these mini keyboards (netbook)

My days off have been way too busy for spamming. Watched "Avatar" (in 2D) last night with a couple of friends - great movie! Then hit another friend's bachelor party.

Tell me, what kind of guy takes a crap at a strip club????? A Japanese (or Korean) tourist was taking a nasty, long, and apparently difficult dump inside the one-holer at the "Club Chicago" last night, and left the door unlocked. I swear 50 people tried to go in there and were turned away in horror. I walked in on him right in the middle of a big push - the guy's face was red and he looked like he was about to make some sort of Sumo move (he was kind of fat like a Sumo wrestler, too). My brief intrusion didn't even phase him.

Spent the whole day today wrapping presents, and now defending the presents - I gambled on my son being old enough to handle the temptation, and lost.... Got a temporary reprieve by promising him he could open one when his Mom gets home (that was the tradition when I was a kid, so why not?) That seems to have satisfied him for now. Hopefully we can keep him busy after that until he falls asleep - lots of family event to attend tonight, so he'll probably pass out in the car.

I know I could have stretched this over 50 posts, but I won't be spamming much tomorrow - since I live in the future and it will be Christmas day!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## cement (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas in the future!


----------



## rudy (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas! right back at you.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 24, 2009)

Dleg said:


> I know I could have stretched this over 50 posts, but I won't be spamming much tomorrow - since I live in the future and it will be Christmas day!
> Merry Christmas everyone!



Hey Future Boy, looks like your not the only one in your time zone posting on the board now. 

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?s=&amp;amp...t&amp;p=6770207


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow, as empty as the office was yesterday, it is even more of a ghost town today!


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 24, 2009)

Now you can do whatever you want Ray! I stopped by the Engineering Dept down at the City yesterday and there were 2 people there. They had half the lights off too, it was kind of spooky.

I'm fixing to go get the oil changed in my car. Hopefully the place won't be too crowded.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 24, 2009)

Good morning or Merry Christmas, as the case may be.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 24, 2009)

Morning folks.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas Eve!

It was 74 degrees when I landed in Dallas yesterday. Today it's in the 30s and they are predicting 1 to 2 inches of snow. Something tells me that Texans aren't going to handle this well.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 24, 2009)

My brother used to live in Dallas. That town doesn't deal with snow well.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 24, 2009)

MIL is here. Spending the day with her. (That's a good thing.)


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 24, 2009)

Call me the spam crown prince


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 24, 2009)

ElCid03 said:


> Call me the spam crown prince


Okay spam crown prince, but you really should delete your double post from last night.


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 24, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> ElCid03 said:
> 
> 
> > Call me the spam crown prince
> ...


Off with your head!


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 24, 2009)

hell, wilheld had the same thing in one of these *k threads (though was caused by someone else's double post as i recall) - and he won that one!

forecast is for freezing rain tonite &amp; all day tomorrow, talk about uke: weather - hopefully it won't destroy the base we have for a white christmas. Cripes, just give me snow any day over rain this time of year


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm down South for the holiday and we're expecting another inch or two of rain here today changing to a snow mix tonight. Ick.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 24, 2009)

since Capt isnt here for lyrics fun...

They said there'd be snow at Chrismas,

they said there'd be peace on earth.

But instead it just kept on raining,

a veil of tears for the virgin birth


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 24, 2009)

Why are they piling the work on me this morning????


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 24, 2009)

^Because you're the only one there?


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 24, 2009)

who are they, i thought your office was empty?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas Eve, folks! I'm working a half day here, so I don't have to use a vacation day. It's me and one of our senior field techs today.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 24, 2009)

A few die hards execs are still roaming the halls, and of course, my boss.

At least the annoying secretary that has been singing Christmas carols for the last three weeks took the day off!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh, the weather outside is frightful...

Actually, it is severe clear, but cold, here.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm researching a new laptop for work. I think I'm going to be the Windows 7 guinea pig for our company. What I'm struggling with now is whether to go with 32 or 64 bit. There are a couple of analysis programs I run that are memory hogs and it would be nice to have more than 4Mb available. I just need to make sure I don't lose the use of anything that matters.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 24, 2009)

I say go whole hog if it is work related, and you get to call the shots. Just think about the calcs from hell you had to do earlier this year.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 24, 2009)

I can't fathom eating one more cookie out of the office kitchen...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 24, 2009)

So eat one IN the office kitchen. Problem solved.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 24, 2009)

ElCid03 said:


> Call me the spam crown prince



That's a tad presumptuous don't you thing?


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 24, 2009)

An hour left to go... c'mon... go clock go!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 24, 2009)

T-minus 2 hours for me.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 24, 2009)

Someone around this office has got to have some decent food stashed away...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 24, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> I say go whole hog if it is work related, and you get to call the shots. Just think about the calcs from hell you had to do earlier this year.


I'm likely to be up to my eyeballs in those same calcs again in 2010. It was designed as a two part process and last Summer was part 1. Part 2 should come around in late Spring of this year. The good news is that I should be able to delete a bunch of stuff from the 35000 page monster. There is actually a rumor that they may have us break that beast down into the 5 or 6 separate calcs that it should be.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 24, 2009)

44 minutes to go....


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice. I saw that you had mentioned breaking out _A Christmas Story_...I got my annual viewing out of the way on Monday night, while the wife was upstairs wrapping. She doesn't get the movie. :dunno:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 24, 2009)

I packed the DVD along on this trip. We'll probably watch it tonight.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 24, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> 44 minutes to go....


Umm, yeah. We're gonna need you to come in this weekend. And did you get the memo about the new cover sheets for the TPS reports?


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 24, 2009)

Who issues a freaking Addendum at 12:05 on Christmas Eve???


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 24, 2009)

Snow's coming down. This is not what I had in mind for my Dallas Christmas.

I'm sure we'll be in the hot tub tonight again though...booze and hot tub and snow...sounds like a good evening.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 24, 2009)

I hate this architect


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 24, 2009)

ToP?

Edit: Booyah! :bananalama: Ray, I call those Irkitects.


----------



## cement (Dec 24, 2009)

man the warm weather on monday turned the start of this snow into bulletproof on the local roads. the new snow on top looks mighty nice though!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 24, 2009)

Does anybody actually expect a response to anything issued today? I spent about 20 minutes helping a client yesterday so they could get gone for the weekend. I don't think there's anybody other than operations working there today.


----------



## cement (Dec 24, 2009)

crap, I better check the work email


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 24, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> ToP?
> Edit: Booyah! :bananalama: Ray, I call those Irkitects.


Top? Not exactly, there is a double post on page 12 that still hasn't been deleted.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 24, 2009)

Anybody out there running Thunderbird with the Lightning calendar add-on? I'm trying to find out if there's a 64 bit version of the pair that works.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 24, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > ToP?
> ...


Man, why you hatin'?


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 24, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > FLBuff PE said:
> ...


Because I should have the TOP post on the last page.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 24, 2009)

I know...just giving you trouble. I'm cuttin' out. Merry Christmas, rw, Flyer, Ray, Chuck, wil, and all my fellow eb bretheren!


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 24, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> Does anybody actually expect a response to anything issued today? I spent about 20 minutes helping a client yesterday so they could get gone for the weekend. I don't think there's anybody other than operations working there today.


I submitted something to Baker in the D.C. area today. They are working (at least a half day). It was the last thing needed for a flood map letter of map change. Baker has a running contest to see who can get the most LOMCs done in a month. They give a monetary bonus to the top person. So, she was pushing to get this one finished before the 31st. She sent me a very positive response.


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 24, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> ElCid03 said:
> 
> 
> > Call me the spam crown prince
> ...


Your benevolent majesty fixed your spelling error.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 24, 2009)

Dangit! One of the kids' presents was coming via UPS. Somehow it got sent to the P.O. Box. It wasn't there yet today and the P.O. is closed. Aaaaaaaarrrrrggggh!!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 24, 2009)

^I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 24, 2009)

I am now attempting to sew. Hopefully my luck will hold out.


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 24, 2009)

Wasn't the sewing machince invented when you were in high school?


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 24, 2009)

ElCid03 said:


> Wasn't the sewing machince invented when you were in high school?


No, not until I was at college !!

I was in high school when dinosaurs roamed the earth.


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 24, 2009)

Well played, well played!


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 24, 2009)

* takes a bow *


----------



## maryannette (Dec 24, 2009)

I made a wonderful batch of pecan toffee on Tuesday. I wanted to make more and tried yesterday. It didn't turn out good. I tried again today and still didn't duplicate the wonderful fluke candy that I got in the first batch. Oh, well. I guess I need a candy thermometer.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 25, 2009)

Christmas has gone well so far. Buzzin' right now with a glass of wine, finally finished with building the massive Lego Technic Off-Roader for my son (4 hours!), and hooking up the new Wii for my daughter..... Time to relax!

Merry Christmas from the future!


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 25, 2009)

Mary: Maybe it's been more humid since Tuesday?

Dleg: Four hours!! I don't remeber ever taking that long putting a Christmas toy together! It must be awesome.

Santa has just finished filling the stockings here.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 25, 2009)

All is still quiet here. Waiting for my son to wake up and see what Santa brought him.

Merry Christmas, Dleg. Sounds like you're having a good one.


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 25, 2009)

Getting closer to the crown


----------



## cement (Dec 25, 2009)

Santa was good to me. A cordless drill, a really nice skillet and some books.

Socks and underwear too!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 25, 2009)

Gift card for Best Buy here. My kid made out like a bandit. 250-piece Tinker Toy set.


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 25, 2009)

God save the king!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 25, 2009)

I just had a cup of hot apple cider and I'm ready to say goodnight to Christmas. It was a good day. Working on a project tomorrow, then going to see Avatar. Sunday, taking a day trip to see brothers and sisters. Monday, back to work. Arrgh.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 26, 2009)

I didn't get to bed until midnight, dealing with the kitchen aftermath. It was worth it though, everyone had a big ol' time. Mary you oughta try this cake recipe sometime. It is incredible.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 26, 2009)

We had some wassail with brandy in it. I'm glad we ran out of wassail because I would have gotten hammered otherwise. I still ended up getting drunk off of beer in the hot tub last night.


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 26, 2009)

^ Well done sir!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 26, 2009)

House is quiet this morning.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 26, 2009)

We're delaying our trip home for a day due to weather. My son is happy. An extra day with grandma is always welcome.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 26, 2009)

Indeed, an extra day with grandma is always a good thing.


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 26, 2009)

Grandma played "keep the baby to myself" yesterday


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 26, 2009)

Bout to start watching the Hangover...while hungover....and drinking again.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 26, 2009)

Went to see Avatar tonight. Incredible!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 26, 2009)

Bed time here. Long drive back home tomorrow.


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 27, 2009)

^Drive safely, mind the drug runners


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 27, 2009)

You could make some extra cash for the holiday season by becoming a temp drug runner.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 27, 2009)

Top 10 thus far:

ble31980 120

Fluvial 96

Chucktown PE 84

wilheldp_PE 66

Mary  45

matrix_PS 39

Capt Worley PE 39

Flyer_PE 34

roadwreck 22

FLBuff PE 22


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 27, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> Top 10 thus far:
> ble31980 120
> 
> Fluvial 96
> ...


Sixty seven.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 27, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> Went to see Avatar tonight. Incredible!


Isn't it? That's the most fun I've had in a movie in many years. I saw it twice last week - first with some friends, and then with the family, after determining it wasn't too bad for the kids. Great stuff! I only wish I could have seen it in 3D...

Back to work. Ugghhhh....


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 27, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Mary :) said:
> 
> 
> > Went to see Avatar tonight. Incredible!
> ...


My parents saw it Christmas eve, over Christmas they wouldn't shut up about it. I rarely see movies in theaters so I really had no intention of seeing this one either, but my parents kept trying to convince me to go to it.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 27, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Mary :) said:
> 
> 
> > Went to see Avatar tonight. Incredible!
> ...


wife &amp; i saw it a week ago today. Loved it! didn't see the 3d version either, 3 hrs is a long ass time to watch w/ crappy 3d specs on your nose, but this was good enuff, I kinda want to see it again in 3d.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't have the option here, and I haven't seen any movie in 3D since they came out with the "new 3D" technology. So I have no idea what it's like. I can only assume it's better than watching the old blue/red "3D" films?


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 27, 2009)

Dleg said:


> I don't have the option here, and I haven't seen any movie in 3D since they came out with the "new 3D" technology. So I have no idea what it's like. I can only assume it's better than watching the old blue/red "3D" films?


Don't feel to bad, I haven't seen the "new 3D" technology either, but that's just because I don't go to see movies.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 27, 2009)

I love movies. This year, my daughter's collection of Hayao Miyazaki DVDs and other "Studio Ghibli" films was completed by Santa. I watched "Pom Poko" with her and my son yesterday. What a weird, but really good film.

It's amazing what those raccoons can do with their nutsacks. (I shit you not)


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 27, 2009)

Dleg said:


> It's amazing what those raccoons can do with their nutsacks. (I shit you not)


this thread just went to a very weird place...

hmy:


----------



## Dleg (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 27, 2009)

Dleg said:


>


Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 27, 2009)

Why didn't that make it into _The Origin of Species_?


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 27, 2009)

TOP


----------



## Dleg (Dec 27, 2009)

I would have never touched Japanese anime, until I happened to watch "Princess Mononoke" alongside my daughter a couple of years back, and realized I was missing some of the greatest movies ever made (Miyazaki's films, anyway). "Pom Poko" isn't as great as the others, but it's still very good. It's just a little too Japanese for most, I would guess. The Japanese raccoon things are a folklore thing and statues of them always have big nutsacks. I'm sure it must all make sense if you're Japanese, but if you're not, it's pretty damn weird!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 27, 2009)

Made the drive home in one piece. Lots of cars in the ditch in Springfield and Bloomington. Other than that, clear sailing.

Only problem is now the rear brakes on my truck are making the same noises that cost me a little over $500.00 to get fixed a few years ago. Merry Xmas from my truck to me. At least it got us home.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 27, 2009)

I can smell the real world coming back into range. I don't wanna go back to work on Tuesday.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 27, 2009)

It's Monday here and I'm back at work and it sucks. For the first time in years, I have felt tempted to go home "sick".


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 27, 2009)

I would burn some more vacation if I wasn't buying a house. Instead, I need to save them up for closing dates and moving days.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm working today and tomorrow only this week. It's gonna be painful going back to a regular work hours next week.


----------



## Sschell (Dec 28, 2009)

there are about 6 of us from the entire company in today....


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 28, 2009)

so whats the deal with Urban Meyer?


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 28, 2009)

He's pulling a "Farve"


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 28, 2009)

^Did he cry yet?


----------



## maryannette (Dec 28, 2009)

Dleg said:


> It's Monday here and I'm back at work and it sucks. For the first time in years, I have felt tempted to go home "sick".


You look sick to me.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm about to go brave DFW airport. Not looking forward to that.


----------



## csb (Dec 28, 2009)

It's so wonderfully quiet in the office!


----------



## humner (Dec 28, 2009)

Dleg said:


> I would have never touched Japanese anime, until I happened to watch "Princess Mononoke" alongside my daughter a couple of years back, and realized I was missing some of the greatest movies ever made (Miyazaki's films, anyway). "Pom Poko" isn't as great as the others, but it's still very good. It's just a little too Japanese for most, I would guess. The Japanese raccoon things are a folklore thing and statues of them always have big nutsacks. I'm sure it must all make sense if you're Japanese, but if you're not, it's pretty damn weird!


Anime! You really need to check out Sliders and Full Metal Alchemist. There is tons of it out there. Be careful you don't get Anime with subtitles only to find out that they are in French and the audio done in German unless of course you read French and speak German. Been there done that at a gaming convention.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 28, 2009)

Afternoon folks.

Chucktown is back from Christmas in one piece. Went to my parents Christmas day, their place was flooded and it took us a while to get there, then traffic on the way home last night was awful.

I took the morning off to help my wife unpack/put away stuff and put toys together for the kids. Thanks to the MIL for buying the Playmobil Pirate Ship, damn thing must have had 300 pieces in it, 280 of which had to be assembled. 2 hours in to it my son lost interest. My 2 year old daughter received 5 baby dolls for Christmas, by doll number 4 I could almost see the disappointment in her eyes. I think we're going to donate at least 2 of them to foster kids.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 28, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Afternoon folks.
> Chucktown is back from Christmas in one piece. Went to my parents Christmas day, their place was flooded and it took us a while to get there, then traffic on the way home last night was awful.
> 
> I took the morning off to help my wife unpack/put away stuff and put toys together for the kids. Thanks to the MIL for buying the Playmobil Pirate Ship, damn thing must have had 300 pieces in it, 280 of which had to be assembled. 2 hours in to it my son lost interest. My 2 year old daughter received 5 baby dolls for Christmas, by doll number 4 I could almost see the disappointment in her eyes. I think we're going to donate at least 2 of them to foster kids.


bah humbug!


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 28, 2009)

I went to visit the SIL in Ohio for christmas. It took us 6 hours to drive to Columbus from Baltimore. On the drive up we left the house at 230am. The drive back took an extra hour due to the traffic. Plus I had to listen to the Ravens Vs Steelers game in steeler country which sucked. Their commentators are complete idiots. Every time the steelers made it to the red zone they would say the same thing "We are in the Heinz red zone where the ketchup is creamy and delicious". WTF!


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 28, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> "We are in the Heinz red zone where the ketchup is creamy and delicious".


Sounds kinda kinky.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 28, 2009)

Yea it does.


----------



## Sschell (Dec 28, 2009)

+1!


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 28, 2009)

Gotta have more cowbell.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 28, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon folks.
> ...


Sadly, I've felt scroogish for about 10 days now. I really hate the materialism of the holiday, I wish it were more like Thanksgiving, i.e. it's focussed more on the meaning of the actual holiday than giving presents. I think we've all been duped/marketed by corporate America to believe that we're grinches/scrooges if we don't kill ourselves to find perfect gifts for Christmas and spend a bunch of money in the process. Between the wife and I arguing, the stress of purchasing presents, and the fact that I barely even thought about the meaning of the holiday, I'm kind of glad it's over. I guess I need to fix those things next year. Don't get me wrong, it was fun watching the kids come downstairs Christmas morning, but man it takes a lot of work/stress to get to that point.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 28, 2009)

same thing happens to us, we have done away with most of the inter-family gifts, but we get stuff for bro-in laws kids, and our parents, but for some reason it ends up being a big fuss about mid December.

We dont do christmas at anyones house anymore, and we dont want, expect anyone to spend the night at ours, we try and get together the weekend before, that has made the last two christmas's much better.

Christmas eve tends to be fairly hectic, bringing the toys up from the basement, making sure kids are zonked out, you realized a few presents need to be wrapped, then you finally get to bed and realize you forgot to do stockings!

but I have to say when you hear the 6 year old screaming for everyone to get up on christmas morning it does make it all a little better.

Since I have a 10 year old (an 8 year old and a 6 year old) and i doubt the 10 year old beleives in "santa" anymore I have tried to realize that I probably only have 3 maybe 4 christmas's left with kids who still beleive that jive, so I am going to try and enjoy them, I dont think it will be near as fun watching teenagers open gifts as it is little kids.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 28, 2009)

^No kidding. I think my daughter was 9 when she told me that she knew all about Santa because her classmates told her, and Santa didn't make sense anyway. She's always been overly mature for her age, so it kind of sucks. My son, on the other hand, is only 6 and he really believes it, and it was very enjoyable for me to watch him this year. I hope I get another 3 or 4 Christmases before he figures it out.

Little kids are the greatest.


----------



## cement (Dec 28, 2009)

the holidays are awesome.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 28, 2009)

Big kids are good, too. Now that my daughters are older, we don't get stressed about hiding santa presents and we can get a full night of sleep. We don't put as much into gifts and acknowledge that we all have everything we need and most of what we want. We really spend more time focusing on family. It's good.


----------



## csb (Dec 28, 2009)

This was my son's first Christmas believing in Santa...last year he told us Jesus brought the presents.

Downside to this year is that Santa REALLY freaked him out. Christmas Eve he told me he didn't need any presents, because he didn't want some random dude in the house.


----------



## cement (Dec 28, 2009)

he's going to be a handfull!


----------



## csb (Dec 28, 2009)

I thought of the long locked thread on babies on airplanes when I saw this:

PALM BEACH, Fla. - Police say Ivana Trump has been escorted off a plane in Florida after she became belligerent when children were running and screaming in the aisles.

Authorities say the first ex-wife of billionaire Donald Trump cursed at the children Saturday, and when flight attendants on the New York-bound plane tried to calm her, she became even more aggravated.

Her spokeswoman, Catherine Saxton, did not immediately return a telephone message. Trump filed for divorce from her fourth husband earlier this month.

She has not been charged in the incident at Palm Beach International Airport.

Palm Beach County sheriff's deputies asked Trump to voluntarily exit the plane, but they said she refused. She was then escorted off.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 28, 2009)

What a bitch.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 28, 2009)

yup


----------



## Dleg (Dec 28, 2009)

Quiet in here today...

I saw a super depressing movie last night - one of the new DVDs I bought my daughter to round out her collection of Anime films from "Studio Ghibli" - the Japanese animators that supposedly serve as inspiration to the Disney guys.

We watched "Grave of the Fireflies" last night and it is definitely NOT a feel-good, Disney-type film. It's one of the most powerful anti-war movies I have ever seen.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 28, 2009)

Dleg said:


> ^No kidding. I think my daughter was 9 when she told me that she knew all about Santa because her classmates told her, and Santa didn't make sense anyway. She's always been overly mature for her age, so it kind of sucks. My son, on the other hand, is only 6 and he really believes it, and it was very enjoyable for me to watch him this year. I hope I get another 3 or 4 Christmases before he figures it out.
> Little kids are the greatest.


With a 5 &amp; 3-1/2 yo, the Santa belief is in full effect. We have two fireplaces in our house, one in living room, one in basement, where the kids &amp; their stuff / toys usually are. I totally got them to clean that basement room spic &amp; span when i mentioned we're not really sure which chimney Santa's gonna come down...and what if he comes out the basement fireplace and sees all these toys laying around. He might decide y'all won't need anymore and just leave instead. Instant spotless basement!!! Should have a good run of years of using that before they catch on.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 28, 2009)

I figured out the Santa thing by finding my presents hidden in my parent's room before Christmas one year. I think I was in 3rd grade, and had already heard rumors from friends. However, I pretended not to know and never let on that I did know. Not once. I enjoyed the Santa game so much, and I had a feeling my parents did, too, that I decided not to say anything even though we all knew I knew. I discussed it with my little sister once when she brought it up, and we both agreed to keep it up. Good times....

The lesson: kids are nosy and will sneak around and look into every drawer and under every bed in the house eventually. I'm very careful to hide the presents now. Fortunately I have a ton of stereo component boxes in one closet, and a bunch of luggage in another that I can hide the presents in. I feel confident that my son won't find them in there, for a few more years. I can't say that for my daughter, but she's already outed that she "knows" so it's no big deal.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 28, 2009)

I need a vacation from my vacation. Good thing I have a 3 day weekend coming up with absolutely nothing planned.


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 28, 2009)

^That sounds like a good vacation!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm tired and I have to finish paying bills before I go to bed.

Hmmmmm. What am I doing wasting time here?

Good night.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 28, 2009)

Due to our invoicing schedule, I had to forecast the hours for this week, last week. I only put myself down for 16 hours of actual work this week so the goof-off factor is pretty high. I'm pretty much a push-over this week to the "Daddy, will you help me build something?" ploy my son uses to get me out of the office.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 28, 2009)

I spent a lot of time building stuff for my son this weekend, and helping him play with his new toys.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 28, 2009)

Dleg said:


> and helping him play with his new toys.


It doesn't have anything to do with the fact that you *want* to play with his new toys, does it?


----------



## Dleg (Dec 29, 2009)

Absolutely!

Actually, I was pretty impressed yesterday - he had created what I thought was a big mess on the floor, but after he got upset at me for trying to move stuff, and after some questioning, I learned that what he had created was a little diorama of a scene from Terminator:Salvation using legos and lego people.

There was the "good terminator" (Marcus) hiding behind a wrecked LEgo truck, and there were multiple dead lego people scattered around, with spears and swords through their abdomen. One had his head missing and a bunch of red lego Indiana Jones snakes coming out of its neck - he said it was "blood". And above the whole scene, on the edge of the coffee table, was the sentry terminator turret-bot.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 29, 2009)

Morning!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Absolutely!
> Actually, I was pretty impressed yesterday - he had created what I thought was a big mess on the floor, but after he got upset at me for trying to move stuff, and after some questioning, I learned that what he had created was a little diorama of a scene from Terminator:Salvation using legos and lego people.
> 
> There was the "good terminator" (Marcus) hiding behind a wrecked LEgo truck, and there were multiple dead lego people scattered around, with spears and swords through their abdomen. One had his head missing and a bunch of red lego Indiana Jones snakes coming out of its neck - he said it was "blood". And above the whole scene, on the edge of the coffee table, was the sentry terminator turret-bot.


Is your son John Connor?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

Good morning!

lusone:


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 29, 2009)

Another day in paradise!!!!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks like another nice quiet day shaping up here. Next week is gonna hurt.


----------



## chaosiscash (Dec 29, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> Looks like another nice quiet day shaping up here. Next week is gonna hurt.


Tell me about it. It just me and the rest of the subs here this week, b/c all the directs are on vacation. But they'll be back next week, and things will ramp up again.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 29, 2009)

Morning!

Great day to check a set of steel prints. You have to be in a certain mood to check steel packages. Yesterday I was not in the zone so I procrastinated. I'm glad I left it for today. My red pen is going to be worn out!


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a question.....what's the purpose of this thread? lol

Good morning all.....and for those that want to REALLY feel good about your Christmas holiday, let me share what I did!

Christmas morning, I jumped up, pulled on some gym shorts and a sweat shirt, ran downstairs.....turned on the laptop and spent the next 8 hours getting my last PDH's so I could renew my license for next year....never talked to a soul, and never even got dressed....I'll have to admit, it was a little bit depressing! BUT...I knew it would be that way. New years eve....that's going to be a different story! lol


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 29, 2009)

TOP


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> Great day to check a set of steel prints. You have to be in a certain mood to check steel packages. Yesterday I was not in the zone so I procrastinated. I'm glad I left it for today. My red pen is going to be worn out!


Subtle innuendo abounds!


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 29, 2009)

Red rocket!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

I was genuinely confused when my alarm went off this morning. It was still dark outside, I was sleeping in a different place than I had been for the last 6 days, and there was a loud noise. I hate the first day of work after a break.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 29, 2009)

Should old forquaintence gbe orgot


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 29, 2009)

I hate having to burn vacation time... especially when I am swamped.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 29, 2009)

I hate the use it or lose it rule. I think I should at least have the vacation I don't use bought back from me.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 29, 2009)

Took my BIL out for beers last night. His wife is being induced tomorrow evening at 6 pm with their first bambino. I'm not feeling so swift this morning.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> Should old forquaintence gbe orgot


Que?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 29, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Mary :) said:
> 
> 
> > Should old forquaintence gbe orgot
> ...


I didn't think Mary was a drinker.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

It appears that I am going to miss out on the existing homebuyer tax credit because I will have only owned my house for 4 years and 6 months when I close on the new one. The requirement is 5 years. Hooray for arbitrary government rules. I guess I'll just have to continue paying for other people to buy houses while having to pay full price for mine as well.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 29, 2009)

Actually, I am in moderation. I was just thinking back to a time long ago.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

This is the slowest 5k thread ever.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

I think this is the first one that has been running between the holidays. Lots of people on vacation this week.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

Vacation should increase post count...although it didn't for me either.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 29, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> It appears that I am going to miss out on the existing homebuyer tax credit because I will have only owned my house for 4 years and 6 months when I close on the new one. The requirement is 5 years. Hooray for arbitrary government rules. I guess I'll just have to continue paying for other people to buy houses while having to pay full price for mine as well.



I'm in the same boat. We lived in our house for 4 years, sold a year and a half ago, and have been renting since. We don't want to buy a house with the values still going down. We're exactly the type of people that the government needs to buy houses right now. The step up homebuyer tax credit isn't going to do shit to reduce inventory, because people are going to sell their old house to move up in house.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 29, 2009)

No heat in the office today... my fingers are starting to get numb.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

It's 9 degrees F here this morning. I've had enough of Winter and there's still three months of this crap left to go.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 29, 2009)

I just bought a tuna fish sandwich out of the cafateria vending machine. Wish me luck.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> I just bought a tuna fish sandwich out of the cafateria vending machine. Wish me luck.


I see you yelling at the toilet in the future.

I have managed to accomplish absolutely nothing at work today. More of that is on the radar too. I only have one small project to do this week, and there aren't enough people in the office today for me to pretend to be working.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 29, 2009)

It is 53 in my office right now... I am about ready to put my carhartt back on... then again, I am leaving for the day in about 20 minutes... FREE PINTS!!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm going to continue eating like I have 2 assholes at the Chinese buffet for lunch today. After that, I need to work on getting rid of the Christmas bulge.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 29, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm going to continue eating like I have 2 assholes at the Chinese buffet for lunch today. After that, I need to work on getting rid of the Christmas bulge.


I have fallen off of my healthy wagon until next Monday... I did really good leading up to Christmas, but between Christmas Eve and now I have eaten everything in sight. This week is not helping either, so starting Monday, it is back to the gym and back to my healthy salads...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

I thought I was done with the constant snacking until a co-worker brought in all of his leftover cookies and candy from Xmas. Dammit.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 29, 2009)

what to do for lunch today? fried chicken sandwich I guess


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> what to do for lunch today? fried chicken sandwich I guess


Where from?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 29, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > what to do for lunch today? fried chicken sandwich I guess
> ...



Kickin Chickin


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...


That's my buddy's fantasy football team name this year.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 29, 2009)

I could really do without this 30mph wind right now...


----------



## maryannette (Dec 29, 2009)

I need to get the extra pounds off, too. I have a really nice leather jacket that used to fit me perfectly. I would like for it to fit me perfectly again.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 29, 2009)

No weight gain here. But I ate like a horse.


----------



## Sschell (Dec 29, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> I could really do without this 30mph wind right now...


you ate beans for dinner last night also?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

One night, we went to a BBQ place that had free pinto beans next to the drink machines. There were a couple of people in our group that didn't partake...they were woefully unarmed that evening.


----------



## Sschell (Dec 29, 2009)

this thread is too slow. we will never get to 5000 at this rate. You guys suck.


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 29, 2009)

Free beans sounds scary....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

Agreed.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

This thread won't get really moving 'til the vacations are over. It would seem that the vast majority spam from work.


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 29, 2009)

Maybe we should change it to the 1K thread...


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 29, 2009)

TranspoVA said:


> Maybe we should change it to the *100K* thread...


fixed it for you


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 29, 2009)

Yup, I'm spamming from work. I burned a lot of vacation time studying and taking the PE exam, 6 days, or else I would be off too.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 29, 2009)

bored, bored, bored. doing a stormwater design for a wastewater plant, too bad I don't have Orlando's finest to do it for me.


----------



## Sschell (Dec 29, 2009)

TranspoVA said:


> Free beans sounds scary....


yeah... don't tell fudgey!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ What happened to Fudgey, I haven't had a good Fudgey laugh in a long time.


----------



## Sschell (Dec 29, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I haven't had a good *Fudgey laugh *in a long time.


is that when you laugh so hard a little poop comes out?


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 29, 2009)

honey buns have over 400 calories!


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 29, 2009)

have any of you ever tried online dating? lol


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 29, 2009)

I haven't, but I did meet my wife through myspace. We were in the same alumni group.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 29, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't had a good *Fudgey laugh *in a long time.
> ...



I guess so


----------



## chaosiscash (Dec 29, 2009)

here you go, RW

BOP


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 29, 2009)

TOP?


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 29, 2009)

Post # 801..no content...just boredom


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 29, 2009)

dang...got beat...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ Foul, double post, do not pass go, do not collect $200.


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 29, 2009)

Damn...I was really wanting that old unwanted contractors hat...


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 29, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> TOP?


Sorry, TranspoVA's post below yours is actually the top. There is a double post at the end of page 12 that still hasn't been deleted.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 29, 2009)

Technicalities FTW!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

It's an engineering message board. We live on technicalities.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

I just spent a few hours laying out the rooms in the unfinished basement on the house that I'm about to buy. I'm going to need nearly 3000 sq. ft. of drywall.


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 29, 2009)

I almost moved to Louisville 2 yrs ago...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

I moved back here 5.5 years ago. Plus, I spent the first 18 years of my life here.


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 29, 2009)

I spent 22 in Paducah plus another 4 in Lexington...


----------



## csb (Dec 29, 2009)

Shameless post padding...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

csb said:


> Shameless post padding...


Plus one.


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 29, 2009)

Long way to 5000!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

Could be worse. The last one of these was a 10k.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

But that one went super quick.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 29, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> But that one went super quick.


That's what she said.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 29, 2009)

shameless post padding


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 29, 2009)

Alright...Ive impressed myself by making all the way to 4 o'clock...see you guys tomorrow...........


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 29, 2009)

I finally got the TIN surface created on this stupid CAD file. Probably time to call it a day.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 29, 2009)

^garbage in, garbage out, right?


----------



## Sschell (Dec 29, 2009)

l;jkjlksfdnxcvmnsjdf;lihDCZnczxLKsdf.m,


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 29, 2009)

;qkwejfhikdfhvkdnbclknxsufywqteufhb n


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 29, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...



You officially suck! I would love to have one of those up here.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 29, 2009)

Good morning from the far side of the Earth! Weather's nice, but I hear that the nastiness of this year's winter may be invading us soon - cold front from Japan pushing south toward us.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 29, 2009)

My official refusal to participate.... ah dammit.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 29, 2009)

Your will was strong...


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 29, 2009)

but I failed. I guess I need to work on getting up to 1000...


----------



## Dleg (Dec 29, 2009)

This is the thread to do that in...


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 29, 2009)

655


----------



## Dleg (Dec 29, 2009)

Let's talk New Year's Resolutions:

I think my number one resolution is to stop putting up with the half-assed way my boss is handling the approval process for my new position, and start seriously looking for a new job.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 29, 2009)

I resolve to get to 1000 posts...

And to build up to over 150 lbs. I'm tired of being a skinny white boy.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

My only resolution at this point is to rid myself of the 15 pounds that I let creep back on over the last year.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd like to lose the 15 pounds I lost over the past year, and then gained back over the past 4 months...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Good morning from the far side of the Earth! Weather's nice, but I hear that the nastiness of this year's winter may be invading us soon - cold front from Japan pushing south toward us.


Is it going to make it all the way down to 60?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

At least I managed to get this far through the holidays without gaining more. Still have the food-fest that happens for Eastern Orthodox Christmas (Jan 7th). It usually involves at least one roasted pig and a bunch of alcohol.


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 29, 2009)

My new years resolution is to learn how to do Laundry so it's not my second job!! WTH!


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 29, 2009)

How about a laundromat? Could you write it off as a business expense?


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 29, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Sadly, I've felt scroogish for about 10 days now. I really hate the materialism of the holiday, I wish it were more like Thanksgiving, i.e. it's focussed more on the meaning of the actual holiday than giving presents. I think we've all been duped/marketed by corporate America to believe that we're grinches/scrooges if we don't kill ourselves to find perfect gifts for Christmas and spend a bunch of money in the process.


We don't do so much of the present-giving any more. My sister who lives in New Orleans and I always try to plan a get-together with our Daddy. We've discovered that renting cabins in one of our State parks is the perfect way to do it. We do a lot of mundane things together - cooking, eating, playing board games, going to the playground with the littler kids - it's just a lot of talking and visiting among each other. It's a lot of fun (tame fun to be sure) but low-key and best of all inexpensive. We stayed at a park at Sardis Lake in north Miss. this past weekend. It was COLD but we had a splendid time.


----------



## jm_arduino (Dec 29, 2009)

This is a really cool forum!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

Stick around. It's pretty entertaining IMHO.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 29, 2009)

it's strangely addicting...


----------



## Dleg (Dec 29, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from the far side of the Earth! Weather's nice, but I hear that the nastiness of this year's winter may be invading us soon - cold front from Japan pushing south toward us.
> ...


Extremely unlikely, but that would be cool if it did! The lowest I ever saw was a 66 on someone's wrist watch thermometer once during a typhoon, but a meteorologist I know in Guam said that was pretty much impossible - it never drops below 70 around here.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

I just got back from walking the dog in 12 degree weather. 70 sounds pretty damn good to me right now. Not good enough to deal with the politics in your locale though.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Extremely unlikely, but that would be cool if it did! The lowest I ever saw was a 66 on someone's wrist watch thermometer once during a typhoon, but a meteorologist I know in Guam said that was pretty much impossible - it never drops below 70 around here.


How hot does it get? I don't deal with the hot very well.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 29, 2009)

Theoretically it only gets up to about 86-89, but in heavily developed areas my car's temp. sensor has read up to 99.

We're actually in the Guinness Book of World Records for the most "equitable" temperature on Earth - meaning the least seasonal and daily change. There are seasonal differences, though, I think primarily related to humidity and wind. In the winter it's relatively dry and breezy - very nice. In the summer it can get super-humid and still, and then it feels terrible.

I used to hate the heat, too, but I've gotten used to it. Now I can't stand the cold. :dunno:


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ My sister and I were in North Miss. this past weekend; one evening it was in the 30's. She remarked how her toleration of cold had changed from living in New Orleans for the past twenty-seven years. I think you do become acclimated. I mean, we grew up tolerating those cold winters.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 29, 2009)

You also become acclimated to humidity. Whenever I visit my home of Denver, CO, I feel like I'm drying up - my hands crack, I get nose bleeds, chapped lips, etc. Humid air feels so good to me now. It used to make me feel sick.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 29, 2009)

I can't stand moderate or high heat with high humidity, but my skin also cracks in cold weather with low humidity. If I walk outside on a humid day, I start sweating just standing there...and I'm not sure I want to become acclimated to it.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 29, 2009)

I think you're right about that too *Dleg*. I noticed that I used more hand lotion up there. It's only a couple of hundred miles north but I can still tell the difference.

The water is a lot harder too, and it tastes better.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 29, 2009)

Dleg said:


> You also become acclimated to humidity. Whenever I visit my home of Denver, CO, I feel like I'm drying up - my hands crack, I get nose bleeds, chapped lips, etc. Humid air feels so good to me now. It used to make me feel sick.


Speaking of Denver, we hit 40 degrees and about 8% humidity. Anything over 30% just feels soggy. Average temp for the week has been about 30 degrees.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 29, 2009)

Before air conditioning, you had to keep an eye out for mold growing on your shoes. Seriously.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 29, 2009)

^I remember the first "possession" I bought when I moved out here -a "Risk" board game I shared with a friend. When you move to a place like this you usually come with the intention f staying a year or two and then leaving, hence you typically don't buy anything like that, so it was a big deal. He left it in his non-airconditioned house and the next time we took it out, about two weeks later, the playing board had molded over and warped so badly that it was totally ruined.

I was so sad.

(it was probably also due to all the spilled and spattered beer on the board)


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 29, 2009)

we really don't need bath towels. you're dry in about 2 minutes without one.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, and you hardly even sweat in the summer. You just get crusty with salt.


----------



## csb (Dec 30, 2009)

Late night post to move the thread along.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 30, 2009)

mornin


----------



## maryannette (Dec 30, 2009)

Early morning post to start it up again.

Morning.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

Buying a house is a pain in the ass.


----------



## chaosiscash (Dec 30, 2009)

selling one is worse, in my opinion


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 30, 2009)

you're both right


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 30, 2009)

My wife says I am getting anxiety attacks due to the massive honey do list I have.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> you're both right


I am. Negotiations, contracts, loan pre-approvals, loan paperwork, inspections, repair requests, appraisals, closings, and moving...all suck. But the new house part is kinda cool.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 30, 2009)

I was pretty stoked about buying my first house. It was all new to me so maybe thats why I had fun. After a few moves I can see how it can become a pain. The only part that sucked was the actual moving part. I've never sold a house though.


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 30, 2009)

Good Morning all.....From Fayetteville! My ears have been ringing since Monday.....wanna talk about something that's annoying!


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 30, 2009)

sure


----------



## chaosiscash (Dec 30, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> matrix_PS said:
> 
> 
> > you're both right
> ...


I am. Negotiations, contracts, people trying to buy more than they can afford, inspections, people wanting thousands of dollars of "repairs" on an older home, and then bitching when you tell them no, closings, moving....all suck. But the check is kinda cool.


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 30, 2009)

My first post of the day


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

Morning lusone:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> I was pretty stoked about buying my first house. It was all new to me so maybe thats why I had fun. After a few moves I can see how it can become a pain. The only part that sucked was the actual moving part. I've never sold a house though.


I was in the same boat until recently. This will be my 2nd house, so it's the first time I have had to go through all the paperwork on selling and buying at the same time. I'm stoked about the new house, but that is tempered by all the hoops you have to jump through to accomplish that goal.

Back in February, I was planning on building a new house. I can't imagine how big a PITA that would have been.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 30, 2009)

Moving is a big PITA.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

I think that the whole process is taking longer these days because banks are actually taking the time to look at the financial history of loan applicants, and they are carefully reviewing the appraisal to make sure that their loan is covered by the collateral. My realtor is estimating 3 weeks after the receipt of the appraisal to close on the house.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

It is still freezing here in the office...


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 30, 2009)

Invest in handwarmers?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> It is still freezing here in the office...


They have to save money on the heat bill to afford to pay you the big bucks.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 30, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> It is still freezing here in the office...


Time to bust up the boss's chair and build you a fire, Ray.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 30, 2009)

Man that cake looks tasty Fluvial.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

It seems unnaturally red to be a red velvet cake. Maybe it's a red velvet made with vanilla instead of chocolate cake?


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 30, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> Man that cake looks tasty Fluvial.


It was crazy incredible. BUT the thing is a heart attack on a plate. The cake itself has half a pound of butter in it. The frosting has 1/4 lb butter, a brick of cream cheese and a cup of melted marshmallows.

It is an awesome holiday cake though.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 30, 2009)

Morning folks. Trying to simplify this stupid watershed analysis in Civil 3D this morning. I have a 4 acre site with 144 subsheds on it.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 30, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Morning folks. Trying to simplify this stupid watershed analysis in Civil 3D this morning. I have a 4 acre site with 144 subsheds on it.


Why so many?



wilheldp_PE said:


> It seems unnaturally red to be a red velvet cake. Maybe it's a red velvet made with vanilla instead of chocolate cake?


It has the requisite two tablespoons of cocoa. But the recipe calls for TWO bottles of red food color. I only used one.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-d...cipe/index.html


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 30, 2009)

I feel your pain in Civil 3D...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> It has the requisite two tablespoons of cocoa. But the recipe calls for TWO bottles of red food color. I only used one.
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-d...cipe/index.html


It takes a lot of red to turn something black red.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 30, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> It takes a lot of red to turn something black red.


Black chocolate ?

:Locolaugh:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 30, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Morning folks. Trying to simplify this stupid watershed analysis in Civil 3D this morning. I have a 4 acre site with 144 subsheds on it.
> ...


Because the elevations vary from 4.5' to 6.5' across the whole site. Civil 3D is picking up every little mud puddle.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

Black, brown...whatever.


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 30, 2009)

I never use the watershed modeling...its too sensitive and you would have to have a lot of faith in your tin model


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 30, 2009)

TranspoVA said:


> I never use the watershed modeling...its too sensitive and you would have to have a lot of faith in your tin model



so you just do it manually?


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 30, 2009)

Hmm sounds good Fluvial.


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 30, 2009)

Depends on what your doing...if you just want areas...display the contours...make the intervals really tight and spend the day delineating...its boring but probably more accurate. Every time I use the watershed tool I spend the whole day deleting shapes where there are busts in the tin..so we just do it manually plus that allows you to get rid of a lot of sub-areas...that probably arent really sub areas to begin with...like you said mudholes


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 30, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> so you just do it manually?


Four acres wouldn't take 15 minutes to model manually.



Santiagj said:


> Hmm sounds good Fluvial.


It is, it is. Also the kind of thing you only wanna eat once or twice a year.


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 30, 2009)

TR-55 only allows for 10 subareas anyways...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

I have no idea what you guys are talking about. Can you apply electricity to stormwater?


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 30, 2009)

You only need one subarea for each drainage struture you have, for something that small, dontcha think? If it's only one at the outfall, I'd be tempted to call it one area. Unless there were a lot of dissimilar types of cover/slope/land use within.



wilheldp_PE said:


> I have no idea what you guys are talking about. Can you apply electricity to stormwater?


Very carefully.

See, you take an old hand crank telephone, and you get in your fishing boat ...


----------



## chaosiscash (Dec 30, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I have no idea what you guys are talking about. Can you apply electricity to stormwater?


I'm with you. All I know about stormwater modelling is that its the most difficult task in engineering.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 30, 2009)

I think they are talking about water/cement ratio.


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 30, 2009)

Agreed...more modeling and subareas doesnt create more accuracy...For a 4 acre site I would model the areas in Rational and TR-55 compare the results...pick the highest flow and move on


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

chaosiscash said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea what you guys are talking about. Can you apply electricity to stormwater?
> ...


I know if flows downhill.


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 30, 2009)

dang...did we attempt to turn this into an actual engineering thread? where is the boob discussions?


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 30, 2009)

I said that this time I am not contributing to this madness and that is the bottom line. No DK posts in the 5k thread. Is that clear?

Top????


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 30, 2009)

pffttt, stormwater isn't hard. water only flows downhill...

that's why I prefer construction management. It's like daycare for contractors...

ps DK, I tried that earlier too.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

chaosiscash said:


> I'm with you. All I know about stormwater modelling is that its the most difficult task in engineering.


Not if you're the smartest person in Florida.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 30, 2009)

boobs!? Who said that!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> I said that this time I am not contributing to this madness and that is the bottom line. No DK posts in the 5k thread. Is that clear?


Not only did you post...you got a ToP. Bastard.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 30, 2009)

Don't you know that engineering language is just code words for suggestive phrases?


----------



## Sschell (Dec 30, 2009)

NCcarguy said:


> dang...did we attempt to turn this into an actual engineering thread? where is the boob discussions?


seriously, this whole board is going downhill fast!


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 30, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Not only did you post...you got a ToP. Bastard.


Technically it is not a post, it is just a...darn...You are correct WilH. It is a post. I guess I am posting :tardbang:


----------



## maryannette (Dec 30, 2009)

POST.


----------



## csb (Dec 30, 2009)

nine hundred TEN


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

911


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> 911


I'm scared. We need more government!


----------



## csb (Dec 30, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> 911


What's your emergency?


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 30, 2009)

TranspoVA said:


> Agreed...more modeling and subareas doesnt create more accuracy...For a 4 acre site I would model the areas in Rational and TR-55 compare the results...pick the highest flow and move on


Yes. I might not even calculate the Tc, just use 5 minutes and be done with it.

The office is moving the rest of the week, so I gotta get to it. Happy spamming guys!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm suffering from an extreme case of that ancient Indian disease: Lackawanna


----------



## csb (Dec 30, 2009)

I see. You'll need to start drinking to help your situation, sir.


----------



## Sschell (Dec 30, 2009)

the sooner the better!


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

Stuck here at work all day and I have an overwhelming desire to go for $2 pints by myself.... is that bad?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

^Is that out of the ordinary for you?


----------



## csb (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah, because he'd be paying!


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^Is that out of the ordinary for you?


We usually try to avoid going out and drinking along on lunch... plus my drinking partner took the day off from work...

Anyone want to go for a liquid lunch??? You have about an hour and twenty minutes to make to where I am in NJ....


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd need a faster plane. That's a 5 hour flight plus a fuel stop from here.


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 30, 2009)

My apologies...Im taking the kids to see a national geographic pirate thing at the nautical museum tonight should be pretty cool


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

csb said:


> Yeah, because he'd be paying!


Ouch!

I guess you don't want to join me for $1 Margarita Tuesdays??? ($2 pints all the time!)


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 30, 2009)

I thought I would try to learn Civil 3D while I was doing this thing but after putzing around with it for the better part of 8 hours I guess it's time to abandon it and move on.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 30, 2009)

I could go for $2 pints about now...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I thought I would try to learn Civil 3D while I was doing this thing but after putzing around with it for the better part of 8 hours I guess it's time to abandon it and move on.


You accomplished more doing that than I did in 8 hours at the office yesterday.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> I could go for $2 pints about now...


How quick can you make it to Jersey???


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 30, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I would try to learn Civil 3D while I was doing this thing but after putzing around with it for the better part of 8 hours I guess it's time to abandon it and move on.
> ...



Thanks, but I haven't really accomplished anything.


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 30, 2009)

Since I didnt win employ of the year....Im jetting out for an early lunch see yall in a bit


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

Almost time for lunch!


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 30, 2009)

I just got some Wendys. Its been a while since I've had a double cheeseburger meal.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 30, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > I could go for $2 pints about now...
> ...


let's see:

45 min drive to the airport,

3 hour security wait,

~4 hour flight,

1 hour to get rental car/find your office,

so I'd say about 20 min (plus or minus).


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm going to the deli today...they are expensive but worth it. They have the best potato salad ever...it has cheese and bacon in it.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, 2009 is almost over!


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 30, 2009)

I should not have come to the office today. All I can hear is silence. It is not that bad but I already did everything I had for today...and tomorrow. Now... What? Spamming spree? I want to go home.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 30, 2009)

I want to go home, too, but I have a report to update before I leave. YUK!!


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 30, 2009)

Lance Toastchee again today for me......If we don't get some payin' gigs soon I'll be making that a once a day meal! I'm already thinking about mixing rubbing alchohol and grape juice for something to drink New years eve! lol


----------



## maryannette (Dec 30, 2009)

Lance Nipchee is also good.


----------



## csb (Dec 30, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> I guess you don't want to join me for $1 Margarita Tuesdays??? ($2 pints all the time!)


Ooh, $1 Margarita Tuesdays sound like fun, till I think of Wicked Hangover Wednesdays...



NCcarguy said:


> Lance Toastchee again today for me......If we don't get some payin' gigs soon I'll be making that a once a day meal! I'm already thinking about mixing rubbing alchohol and grape juice for something to drink New years eve! lol


Don't pull a Kitty Dukakis! Drink some MadDog 20/20...it would probably taste the same.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 30, 2009)

Vanilla extract works.


----------



## csb (Dec 30, 2009)

Do you have boobs? Boobs also seem to be good at getting alcohol for free.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 30, 2009)

...


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

csb said:


> Do you have boobs? Boobs also seem to be good at getting alcohol for free.


Can I buy you a drink???? :eyebrows:


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 30, 2009)

csb said:


> Do you have boobs? Boobs also seem to be good at getting alcohol for free.


&lt;--- You could borrow mine...


----------



## maryannette (Dec 30, 2009)

Are they chocolate or deeply tanned?


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 30, 2009)

csb said:


> Do you have boobs? Boobs also seem to be good at getting alcohol for free.



I'm going to go out on a limb here......an NCcar GUY ....I would think BOOBS on me would HINDER my prospects of free alchohol!!! lol


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 30, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> Are they chocolate or deeply tanned?


When they fluff like that, the flavor isn't as important!


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

NCcarguy said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have boobs? Boobs also seem to be good at getting alcohol for free.
> ...


I guess that all depends on the type of bars you hang out at, right?


----------



## maryannette (Dec 30, 2009)

oh, NO!!! Double post!


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 30, 2009)

Ruh Roh....

Missed the Top =( Now I'm a bop. DP police.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

TOP!


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 30, 2009)

So close.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

yet so far away...


----------



## maryannette (Dec 30, 2009)

eliminating double post will change it.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 30, 2009)

Next time we should call this the 5k Boobs Thread. I am sure it will hit 5k in a record time.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

Boobs... did someone mention boobs?


----------



## maryannette (Dec 30, 2009)

double bubbles.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

hooters


----------



## maryannette (Dec 30, 2009)

I really need to update my report. seeyalateralligator.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

On a positive note, the heat has somewhat kicked in... it is now 61 in my office.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

I think I'm taking a cold. Sick sucks.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

Could this architect actually answer the god damn question????


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> Could this architect actually answer the god damn question????


Architects are third worst (behind politicians and lawyers) at answering questions directly.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> bigray76 said:
> 
> 
> > Could this architect actually answer the god damn question????
> ...


I simply asked for the A/V drawings since the electrical plans reference them and they were not included in the bid set and not listed on the drawing list. The answer I got was - they are there, the architect should provide them. No sh!t, the architect is telling me that the architect should provide them... the just freaking provide them!!! Now I am sending another RFI that asks them to provide what they said they 'should provide'. Ridiculous.


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 30, 2009)

Back from lunch...architect=not smart enough to be a structural engineer...but smart enough to draw cartoons


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 30, 2009)

^^-- NICE! I was recently called a ditch digger by one. Of course that was because his EX was telling him about going out with me! lol


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 30, 2009)

TranspoVA said:


> Back from lunch...architect=not smart enough to be a structural engineer...but smart enough to draw cartoons



BEST QUOTE EVER!


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just because I like this architect so much, I'll wait until the last possible minute to send them every question I come up with today. Bastards.


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 30, 2009)

One of the guys who lived by me in the dorms was an architect major...one time he spent 8 hrs drawing a waded up piece of paper as a "lab" assignment...that to me sums it all up...Worked at a construction firm once with an architect...He used to invite me on his lunch breaks to go walk around the art gallery down the street as stress relief...gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Sorry I secretly hate architects....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

I need a nap.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 30, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> TranspoVA said:
> 
> 
> > Back from lunch...architect=not smart enough to be a structural engineer...but smart enough to draw cartoons
> ...


Yep.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

Time to get back to sending RFI's... to an architect that sent out an addendum on Christmas Eve... I bet he follows it up with on on New Year's Day!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 30, 2009)

but it's probably from his Blackberry as he's sitting on a beach somewhere...


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 30, 2009)

I went to the solar decathalon this fall in DC. The event is world wide and the premise is to design a house that is the most sustainable. This year each house was supposed to use solar panals to power the house and feed energy back to the grid. There were about 20 entries this year from many US universities and European countries (Spain and Germany) competing. Each house is rated on a multitude of things like energy efficiency, overall cost, design etc. You could definately tell which houses had engineers on the design team.

I went to the entry from the University of Puerto Rico. It was a seriously awesome layout with some interesting ideas. I had seen the standings and noticed that the house had scored zero points in the energy generation category. It turns out that they had zero engineers on the team. All architects. They couldn't figure out how to connect the solar panels together and back into the meter. Doh!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 30, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> I went to the entry from the University of Puerto Rico. It was a seriously awesome layout with some interesting ideas. I had seen the standings and noticed that the house had scored zero points in the energy generation category. It turns out that they had zero engineers on the team. All architects. They couldn't figure out how to connect the solar panels together and back into the meter. Doh!


But it looked "pretty" though, right?


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep it did. Plus the tour guides were not bad looking either.

But if it can't function then it is an epic fail.

Can we create a Bash Architects forum?


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 30, 2009)

I really wish Civil 3D had dual application windows like Microstation...would make my life alot simpler...


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> Can we create a Bash Architects forum?


We don't want to hurt their self esteem... plus they'll never process any of our submittals again if we do!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 30, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> Santiagj said:
> 
> 
> > Can we create a Bash Architects forum?
> ...


But you assume they are smart enough to get the jokes...


----------



## csb (Dec 30, 2009)

Mmm...Chick-Fil-A


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

csb said:


> Mmm...Chick-Fil-A


Can't get that on Sunday.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

C'mon clock... go clock go!!!


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 30, 2009)

TranspoVA said:


> I really wish Civil 3D had dual application windows like Microstation...would make my life alot simpler...


Or better than that....Switch to Microstation!!!


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just padding the post count....


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 30, 2009)

All these damn federal projects require ACAD...only reason we use it...it does do some neat stuff...but the program is clunky and always corrupts files...


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 30, 2009)

TranspoVA said:


> All these damn federal projects require ACAD...only reason we use it...it does do some neat stuff...but the program is clunky and always corrupts files...


That's odd...all the federal projects I work on requires Microstation. In fact, that's why I even have a job these days, my Microstation experience.

I agree though, Civil3d is very clunky, and buggy!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

I have accomplished way too much today. I'm almost done with the project that I had slated to take this whole week (3 days)...and I did absolutely nothing on it yesterday. Looks like a really slow day tomorrow too.


----------



## chaosiscash (Dec 30, 2009)

NCcarguy said:


> That's odd...all the federal projects I work on requires Microstation.


Me too. At my old job, most of our clients were fed, and only one of them used ACAD. The rest were bentley.


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 30, 2009)

Even the work I have done in NC for the Navy was ACAD...I have never seen a federal project in Microstation...but I dont know Im not a real big GeoPak fan either.. its just as quirky


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 30, 2009)

Most of the state jobs require Microstation as well. Only the cities and counties like AutoCAD. The private sector really doesn't give a shit.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

Is it nap time yet?


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 30, 2009)

993


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 30, 2009)

Is it PINT time yet?


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 30, 2009)

Im ready...


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

Me too...


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm going to drink a glass of rum, specifically Brinley gold, on the rocks when I get home. Feeling too anxious.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 30, 2009)

I hate this freaking software. :tardbang: ldman:

Maybe doucher was right and stormwater modeling really is the most difficult engineering task known to man.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

1000?

Awww...only 999.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 30, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I hate this freaking software. :tardbang: ldman:
> Maybe doucher was right and stormwater modeling really is the most difficult engineering task known to man.


Nah. You just have to hold your mouth right.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 30, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

I was F5ing a lot to get that one.


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 30, 2009)

1001.........Happy New Year


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 30, 2009)

It has been raining off and on all day. We've still manged to get a lot of things moved.

I really love the new building. 

Back to work! I had some delicious leftovers for lunch. And a piece of that red cake !!


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 30, 2009)

I want some of that red cake!!!


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 30, 2009)

Less than an hour left...this is the last day I work this year....


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

TranspoVA said:


> Less than an hour left...this is the last day I work this year....


Same here!


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 30, 2009)

29 minutes and counting...


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I was F5ing a lot to get that one.


Instead of just saying "I feel refreshed" you can now say "I feel F5ed".

I guess that first ice cold beer I have tonight will be quite F5ing!


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 30, 2009)

Happy New Years All ! I am out of here...will have to wait til 2010 for PE results its seems!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll be needing a nice glass of Woodford's Reserve this evening after dealing with this bullshit stormwater stuff all day.


----------



## Melanie11 (Dec 30, 2009)

Happy New Year. I am regretting not taking tomorrow off!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2009)

working half a day tomorrow, wife has to work all weekend so I'm babysitting, i.e watching football, playing the kids madden 10 and other stuff


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 30, 2009)

My BIL and SIL are in the hospital at the moment. She is being induced right now for their first kiddo. My in-laws are coming in to town.....again. At least they'll be swarming around them and leaving me alone.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 30, 2009)

Time to tie up a few loose ends for the week and I am out of here!


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm back at it tomorrow.....ugghhhh


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 30, 2009)

Lovin life and livin the dream, baby!!!

Wife just called to say she was retarded and forgot to attend a life support certification renewal class. She needs the renewal by the end of this month or they won't let her work...


----------



## ElCid03 (Dec 30, 2009)

Getting closer


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 30, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> Instead of just saying "I feel refreshed" you can now say "I feel F5ed".


Cute!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I'll be needing a nice glass of Woodford's Reserve this evening after dealing with this bullshit stormwater stuff all day.


Did you pick up a bottle of Woodford?


----------



## Dleg (Dec 30, 2009)

Morning...... Looks like this thread is finally moving a little?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Morning...... Looks like this thread is finally moving a little?


1/5 of the way there.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 30, 2009)

Woo hoo.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey *Dleg*, how's tomorrow coming along?


----------



## maryannette (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm glad you're in tomorrow. I need a good night's sleep before I get there.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 30, 2009)

Tomorrow's kind of dismal. Cloudy, rainy, bad mood at work..... Maybe 2010 will bring better times.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 30, 2009)

Yukky! I agree, I hope 2010 is better than 2009.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 30, 2009)

Just had some good sushi at lunch - spicy salmon rolls and salmon ngiri. Last lunch of 2009!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2009)

I feel like poop. Tomorrow is really going to suck.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 30, 2009)

I told you it would. :dunno:


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 31, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Just had some good sushi at lunch - spicy salmon rolls and salmon ngiri. Last lunch of 2009!


Yum!

I woke up at 3 am and couldn't sleep. So now I am snacking. Heh.

Oh yeah, Happy New Year *Dleg* !!


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 31, 2009)

Mornin!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 31, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be needing a nice glass of Woodford's Reserve this evening after dealing with this bullshit stormwater stuff all day.
> ...



I did and man is it good. Definitely my new bourbon of choice. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I did and man is it good. Definitely my new bourbon of choice. Thanks for the recommendation.


No problem...glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 31, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Yukky! I agree, I hope 2010 is better than 2009.


this whole decade (00 - 09 if you count it that way) has been horrible when you consider everything that has happened...

but hey, it gave us facebook &amp; twitter uke:


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 31, 2009)

Back to moving. I just realized we don't have enough phones to make sure the new lines work in each office. So I have to go back downtown and get the rest of the phones, then come back to the new office and put all the computers back together. Comcast is coming between 10 and 12 this morning (or so they say).


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 31, 2009)

what's all this architect hatin' goin on?!


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 31, 2009)

*Architecture Fail*


----------



## maryannette (Dec 31, 2009)

EM_PS said:


> this whole decade ...but hey, it gave us facebook &amp; twitter


... and EB.com!


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 31, 2009)

*Architecture Fail*


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 31, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > this whole decade ...but hey, it gave us facebook &amp; twitter
> ...


:appl:


----------



## maryannette (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year, Dleg!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 31, 2009)

EM_PS said:


> what's all this architect hatin' goin on?!



:appl: :appl: :appl:

Awesome


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

Structural engineers LOVE architects.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 31, 2009)

Out for the day to work on a project.  Happy posting, everybody!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 31, 2009)

Still working on stupid ass stormwater calcs. I wish I knew of someone down in Florida that could help.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 31, 2009)

*Architecture Fail*


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm done with my work for the week...now I'm bored.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 31, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Structural engineers LOVE architects.


The way I heard this is that an architect is someone that was not man enough to be an engineer and not gay enough to be an interiors decorator. I know Mary, Fraz, and other ladies here will have something to say about the "not man enough" but that is what I heard.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 31, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Still working on stupid ass stormwater calcs. I wish I knew of someone down in Florida that could help.


Dial 1-800-f'tardisme


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

Last day of 2009. Might do a little work today. Might not.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 31, 2009)

*Architecture Fail*


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> The way I heard this is that an architect is someone that was not man enough to be an engineer and not gay enough to be an interiors decorator. I know Mary, Fraz, and other ladies here will have something to say about the "not man enough" but that is what I heard.


Architects are good at knowing codes for different occupancy types and some types of construction methods, but other than that, I think they were just put on earth to annoy engineers.



Dark Knight said:


> Dial 1-800-f'tardisme


I thought you weren't going to participate in this thread.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 31, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I thought you weren't going to participate in this thread.


What???  ...what did I do? :sniff:

I was not aware this is the 5k insane thread. I will do my best to avoid posting here again. :w00t:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## csb (Dec 31, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> *Architecture Fail*


That right there is awesome.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 31, 2009)

Need more caffeine.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 31, 2009)

Here it is, 8:43 on Thursday, December 31, 2009, and I am the only one in the office.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 31, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Here it is, 8:43 on Thursday, December 31, 2009, and I am the only one in the office.


That makes two of us. I feel like a professional spammer. I am being paid for spamming and :spammers:

My apologies WilH. I posted here again. :w00t:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> My apologies WilH. I posted here again. :w00t:


You now account for a full percent of the posts in this thread.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

I need more sleep.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

I need better drugs.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 31, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Here it is, 8:43 on Thursday, December 31, 2009, and I am the only one in the office.


I'm 1 of 3. Only reason everyone will end up coming in today is because our "awards ceremony" (aka xmas party) is this afternoon.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 31, 2009)

Who has a christmas party on new years eve?

Is it open bar at least?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 31, 2009)

Santiagj said:


> Who has a christmas party on new years eve?
> Is it open bar at least?


Some of our offices have it as late as mid January. It's supposed to celebrate the company's year, but most of us use it as an excuse for a holiday party.

Open Bar? pffttttt. BYOB. At least the white elephant gift exchange is typically alcohol oriented.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

Our Christmas party was woefully booze-less this year too. Last year, we had the party at a playhouse nearby. I got drunk before dinner, ate, then left before the play (White Christmas) started. It was a good evening.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 31, 2009)

Upshot of being the only one here, I can listen to a new CD that I got for Christmas as loud as I want.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 31, 2009)

*Party like a rockstar!*


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 31, 2009)

I think beer lunch is in order today, or maybe I should go by the hospital to see my new nephew.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 31, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Upshot of being the only one here, I can listen to a new CD that I got for Christmas as loud as I want.


Celine Dion's greatest hits? is there such an animal :dunno:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 31, 2009)

Reel Big Fish, _Our Live Album is Better than Your Live Album_. Anyway, I'm more of a Taylor Swift fan.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 31, 2009)

^^ Hold up hold up hold up, ima let you finish, but Beyonce is way better than Taylor Swift.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm more of a Pitbull fan myself.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 31, 2009)

Techno all the way. Chemical Brothers, Crystal Method, DJ Tiesto, Paul Oakenfold, Gabriel &amp; Dresden, etc.



> Celine Dion's greatest hits? is there such an animal


I don't want to know.


----------



## Santiagj (Dec 31, 2009)

All I wanna do is zumma zoom zoom zoom and a boom boom

just shake yer rump


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

EM_PS said:


> Celine Dion's greatest hits? is there such an animal :dunno:


You can buy a spool of 100 blank CDs for less than the cost of a CD with music on it these days.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 31, 2009)

i've been on a hairband kick for a long while - too long. I have a playlist in my Zune comprising hair / metal, and its over 6 hours long!!

i even split out a british metal playlist - Saxon, Iron maiden, Judas Priest, etc and that ones over 2 hours long. During my lunch break for the PS exam, first thing i did was go to the car, and crank up Saxon's Play it Loud very f'n loud


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

I may take a nap today...I'm tired and bored at work.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 31, 2009)

Internet working at the new office! Woo hoo!

*Chuck*, if you seriously have a stormwater question just ask it. I'm not a world expert like that last guy but I know a little.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm not sure he has any ditches that need witching, but he might. 

Sound like the office move is going swimmingly, Fluvial. Here's hoping the move proves fruitful for business in the coming year, starting tomorrow!


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks FL. I am a little nervous about it. Things have gone as well as could be expected. The phones are working too, so I am happy about that! I am waiting on the guys to bring the last load of furniture &amp; file cabinets.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

The buyer of my house is in Chile until 1/18...that means I can't close for 3 weeks. Dammit.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 31, 2009)

Did you work out of an office b4, or just out of your house?


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 31, 2009)

Half and half. I rented an office next to these guys since I subcontract a lot from them. But I have a home office too, where I have been doing the rest of my work. Since this is so close to home I may be here more often.

wil that sucks!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 31, 2009)

wil, are you going to have to unpack anything while you wait for their vacation to end?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

I guess it gives me more time to pack.



FLBuff PE said:


> wil, are you going to have to unpack anything while you wait for their vacation to end?


No...I haven't started packing yet.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 31, 2009)

We're going to have a lot of empty boxes !


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> We're going to have a lot of empty boxes !


Send 'em up here...I need some moving boxes.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 31, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Internet working at the new office! Woo hoo!
> *Chuck*, if you seriously have a stormwater question just ask it. I'm not a world expert like that last guy but I know a little.



Thanks Fluvial. I appreciate the offer, but my trouble is really with delineating the watersheds more than anything else. There are dozens of little structures and concrete pads all over the site that complicate things. At least I have some open topped basins that help.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, folks, that's all I can take as far as work goes this year. I'm sick of being the only one here, with nothing to do and the phone not ringing. I'm outta here...see you in 2010.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

^Have a good one. I'm just working on personal stuff today. We'll be heading out in another hour or so.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

I have less than a half hour left in me. I'm currently watching the Armed Forces Bowl GameCast on ESPN. Air Force is beating the piss out of Houston.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 31, 2009)

I received another computer because the old one had a virus/worm on it, now this one has a virus/worm on it. I kept telling the IT people that it was on a shared drive but did they listen....nnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

:lamo: :smash:


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 31, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Thanks Fluvial. I appreciate the offer, but my trouble is really with delineating the watersheds more than anything else. There are dozens of little structures and concrete pads all over the site that complicate things. At least I have some open topped basins that help.


Okay, but if you ever do want to run something past me just holler.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks. Happy New Year folks. I think I'm bout to head out of here and go pick up some fireworks for tonight. I told my 4 year old I'd shoot some off for him.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 31, 2009)

bourbon in the forecast? for shore! Wife picked up a single malt scotch today...its pretty good, got a nice peaty taste to it.


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 31, 2009)

Have fun y'all.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 31, 2009)

post


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 31, 2009)

whats the runoff coefficient for peat?

Edit - ToP - :bananapowerslide:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

Last post in here for 2009 for me. We're heading out and I'm leaving the computer here. See you guys next year!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 31, 2009)

bourbon is most definitely in the forecast, more specifically, bourbon, a steak, and falling asleep on the couch by 10:00.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 31, 2009)

Later gator! Have a good 'Eve

checking top 10...

wilheldp_PE 134

Fluvial 121

ble31980 120

Chucktown PE 115

Mary  72

Flyer_PE 58

Santiagj 55

EM_PS 50

bigray76 48

Dleg 43


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 31, 2009)

I guess I need to do some posting this evening since I won't be doing anything else.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 31, 2009)

second glass of scotch..starting to feel warm &amp; fuzzy...gonna go out to eat, probably have some huma lupa licious IPA, lay around the shanty and put a good buzz on


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 31, 2009)

EM_PS said:


> whats the runoff coefficient for peat?


I'm guessing 0.6 but that's totally out of my arse.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

You have peat running out of your ass?


----------



## Dleg (Dec 31, 2009)

URGENT REPORT FROM THE FUTURE

Happy New Year! The far side of the earth is still here, and the sun has risen, so all is well for 2010.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

Good to know.

Right now, you are on the other side of the International Decade Line.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 31, 2009)

Indeed. I can't believe a dacade has passed... I remember 1999/2000 well.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

This new job you keep talking about, is it not in Saipan?


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 31, 2009)

Dleg said:


> URGENT REPORT FROM THE FUTURE
> Happy New Year! The far side of the earth is still here, and the sun has risen, so all is well for 2010.


This is excellent.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 31, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> This new job you keep talking about, is it not in Saipan?


In its ideal form, it is. And I am just one signature away from being detailed to Saipan. But being an environmental regulator here for many years has made me a number of enemies (well, at least, politicians who don't want someone around who knows the enviornmental regulations and enforces them), so that last signature has become a problem.... because it's a Saipan signature.

But the good news is it's a very transferrable position, so I will be able to find something somewhere, and I have sent out a bunch of applications recently as a hedge against not getting on in Saipan.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

Are there any elections coming up that might make that signature easier to get?


----------



## Dleg (Dec 31, 2009)

Ha! We just had one... and it got me one signature. The last one should be a given, but something is interfering....


----------



## csb (Dec 31, 2009)

I signed a piece of paper with all the people I was at a party with on 1999/2000. Wonder where

1. the paper is

2. any of those people are


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't have any idea what I did on New Year's 99/00.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 31, 2009)

I was trying to get with a girl who ultimately rejected me. But then I started dating my wife a few months later, so it worked out.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Ha! We just had one... and it got me one signature. The last one should be a given, but something is interfering....


My suggestion is if you can't beat'em, join'em. Just forge the signature.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, I'm tired. I don't know if I'll make it until midnight.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

I just took an hour and a half nap, so I should be able to make it.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 31, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> I don't have any idea what I did on New Year's 99/00.


Y2K i remember well, holed up in our bomb shelter...

actually, went bowling of all things - prime rib dinner &amp; unlimited bowling deal w/ wife &amp; her kin, drunker than a monkey, little realizing that 9 months later, wife &amp; I woud be splitsville - a lifetime ago and life is decisively better


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 31, 2009)

I had a different spouse then, too. I was about to turn 30, that's all I recollect.

I'm not gonna make it to midnight either. Happy New Year EB.com!!

:band:


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm a bit in the bag, and tired, but i'll make it to midnite - and i'm calling you out on your math!



Fluvial said:


> About 50 days 'til I'm 50.  Melanie, don't worry, 30 is a good age - you won't start falling apart.


how izzit you were about to turn 30 in 99/00, and you're presently 50 days from turning 50, lol?

Oh, Happy New Year! :winko:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 31, 2009)

You must be a math magician.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 31, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! We just had one... and it got me one signature. The last one should be a given, but something is interfering....
> ...


Hmmmm.... that might just be crazy enough to..... get me thrown in federal prison! :suicide:

Maybe Fluvial ages twice as fast as the rest of us? In which case she would have been born in 1985.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 1, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> I'm a bit in the bag, and tired, but i'll make it to midnite - and i'm calling you out on your math!


Oh crap !!! 

It was supposed to be *40*.

And I don't even drink anymore !! I blame being tired from all that moving. Sorry about that!

Let's see...

10 in '70

20 in '80

30 in '90

40 in '00

50 in '10

I think that's right.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 1, 2010)

does this age make my butt look big?

Hey, hangover free in 2010! :woot: its nice getting a bit of a buzz on, but then coasting till midnite and avoiding feeling like road gravel come morning - def don't handle alchohol poisoning effects as easy as i once did.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 1, 2010)

I've been hangover free for two years and two months. I'm lovin' it. 

Got to go down to the old office this morning and sweep up. I'm so happy to be gettin' out of that building. Yay!


----------



## maryannette (Jan 1, 2010)

Good morning.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 1, 2010)

Good morning Mary!

All done with the sweeping up. Woo hoo!

:bananapowerslide:


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 1, 2010)

shameless post boost


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 1, 2010)

lets go Penn St!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 1, 2010)

Trying to set up new email. Aarrggggh!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 1, 2010)

I think I'm going to go kill some ducks tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 1, 2010)

Morning again! 2nd day of 2010 has dawned cloudy. Saw Shrlock Holmes last night - it was OK. I like the characters and their interaction, but it reminded me of just how good (and how much better) the characters adn relationship between Dr. House and Dr. Wilson is on "House, MD", which is also based on Sherlock Holmes.

The recreation of 19th century London was pretty convincing, though.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 1, 2010)

One email account down, two to go.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds fun...

I have to drive the garbage to the transfer station. I waited too long this time and I have overflowing trash. We've been putting the excess bags in the back of my old truck this week. It keeps the dogs out of it, but it attracts the rats to my truck, where they have made new nests. Hence the desire to kill them all.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 1, 2010)

Kill the rats. Or, you could lead them out like the pied piper.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 1, 2010)

Chase them off the island with your air gun.

I guess I have killed the thread!

Yesterday afternoon things were going fine untill I tried to plug in Moe's printer. The surge-strip outlet sparked and it threw the circuit breaker for the outlets in the room. Lovely. :angry:


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 2, 2010)

I started 2010 with massive hangover,

which is odd for me. Tied a good one on the other night, feeling OK now.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm fighting off a cold. It's +1 deg F outside. I think I'm going to stay inside as much as possible today.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 2, 2010)

Our Marine is back home. He and his fiancee got in about 1:30 a.m. He's finally out of the MC and will be starting community college next week. Yay!


----------



## cement (Jan 2, 2010)

great news!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 2, 2010)

cement said:


> great news!


I just saved 15% or more on car insurance

(congrats on the return home Fluvial)


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks y'all. 

Snickerd that is the cutest bear hoodie!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 2, 2010)

going through the Matrix trilogy on Blue Ray. First blueray movie I've seen, fantastic detail


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 2, 2010)

So, it really makes a difference? Can you describe it? I've been wondering.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 2, 2010)

I haven't taken the plunge on Blue Ray either. The movie schedule revolves around my son these days and I'm not too concerned about picture quality for the Wiggles DVDs.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 2, 2010)

Only one more payment on my car !! :woot:

TOP!

:bananalama:


----------



## Dleg (Jan 3, 2010)

Good evening! I know I am the only one on-line now.... Oh well. My daughter's 13th birthday party is on-going. We're having a big Wii-fest in the living room right now.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 3, 2010)

just checking in from Peru. hope that everyone had a great new year!


----------



## maryannette (Jan 3, 2010)

Glad your Marine is home, Fluvial.

Good luck with the teenage daughter, Dleg. My younger one is still a teen-ager, but in college. Teen-age years are an experience.

I worked in the cold yesterday. It's COLD here. I was so tired last night. Better this morning.

Hope you're having a great time in Peru, ble.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 3, 2010)

Mary :) said:


> Teen-age years are an experience.



That is a polite way to put it. 

It's cold here too !! And things are crazy, with kids bringing stuff in, and taking stuff out, and getting the rent truck stuck in the yard, and borrowing my CRV to haul stuff. Whew! What a way to start the new year.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 3, 2010)

Sounds like you've got a busy day. I think I'm going to make a pot of chili.


----------



## jm_arduino (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 3, 2010)

jm_arduino said:


> Happy New Year!


Same to you !



Mary :) said:


> Sounds like you've got a busy day. I think I'm going to make a pot of chili.


Yum! What time will it be ready ??


----------



## maryannette (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, I haven't started the pot of chili yet. It will be ready by 5 or 6.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 3, 2010)

my wife does not allow me to eat chili. the aftermath does bad things to everyone's sinuses...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 3, 2010)

Silly ducks. Got up at 2:30 in the morning, waded through a half mile of 40 degree water that was 4 ft deep, get to my spot by 5 am, and those dagum birds decided to fly before shooting light. The near full moon and clear skies made for a really bright morning and I guess they decided to fly early. I froze my rear end off. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 3, 2010)

^^ At least you got outta da house for a while.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 3, 2010)

The chili is good.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 3, 2010)

I'll bet it is! 'Specially if you have some jalopeno cornbread to go with.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 3, 2010)

I didn't do any cornbread, but that would have been GOOD. A man I met on a mission trip in Gautier, MS taught me how to make jalepeno cornbread. I've made it, but it's never as good as his was.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 3, 2010)

mmmmmmmm, cornbread.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 3, 2010)

Everybody seems to like theirs a little different. It's all good to me, unless you try to put sugar in it. Bleccch!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

My wife likes to use apple sauce in her cornbread recipe. I don't know how or why, but they taste good.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

First Monday morning of 2010 lusone:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> ^^ At least you got outta da house for a while.



True, but it made for me being pretty tired the rest of the day.


----------



## Supe (Jan 4, 2010)

Glad to hear Ble made it safely to Peru. We're assured that there were a lot of people pissed off on an airplane somewhere.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow...I missed 3 days of posting on here*, and only missed about 1 page in the 5k.

*Reason for missed days in another thread.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Damn, it is cold!


----------



## chaosiscash (Jan 4, 2010)

It was 13 degrees F when I walked into to work this morning. Now that Christmas is over, I'm ready for spring to get here.


----------



## cement (Jan 4, 2010)

back to the salt mines...


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 4, 2010)

The beatings will continue until moral improves...


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 4, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> My wife likes to use apple sauce in her cornbread recipe. I don't know how or why, but they taste good.


Whereabouts is she from?



Chucktown PE said:


> True, but it made for me being pretty tired the rest of the day.


I understand going deer hunting, but the attraction of duck hunting eludes me. It's so cold and wet!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2010)

havent dont either in a long time but duck hunting was always alot more challenging than deer hunting (to me)


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 4, 2010)

^^ I'm sure that's true, but ... lying in the mud at dawn?? Or in a boat on that cold-arse water ?? Fuhggeddaboutit !!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Ahhh, duck hunting, upland bird hunting, and dove hunting are my favorites. Duck hunting would probably fall 3rd on that list but I still enjoy it. I think part of the enjoyment is the challenge. If you do it right you shouldn't be wet, I was cold, but not wet.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 4, 2010)

I prefer to stay snug and warm in the bed. I let the other deer hunters do the work and bring their leftovers.

I've never seen the allure in ANY sort of bird hunting, myself. I don't like poultry, their isn't much meat on 'em, and it is usually pretty gamie.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

I got plenty of the great outdoors working on the farm. Never cared much for hunting other than dispatching the groundhogs right after we bailed a field. They were much easier targets with shorter grass.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 4, 2010)

to each his own I guess, I do like the taste of duck, quail, pheasant, and dove if they are cooked correctly.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife likes to use apple sauce in her cornbread recipe. I don't know how or why, but they taste good.
> ...


A small farm town in Eastern Colorado. Both her and her mother (as well as several of the farmers' wifes in the area) prefer to do any baking with apple sauce. She uses it in place of sugar and some of the liquid. All I know is that it leaves the cookies/brownies/cakes/muffins/etc very soft and moist.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 4, 2010)

Had grilled/bbq dove once was one of the better things I have ever eaten


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

The high temperature this WEEK is going to be 25. This sucks.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

It may be cold here, but at least we get to see the sun most of the time. The sun automatically raises the "perceived" temperature by several degrees.

Edit: Post # 700 for me!!!


----------



## maryannette (Jan 4, 2010)

post


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Edit: Post # 700 for me!!!


Slacker.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 4, 2010)

I think it's a high of 42 here all week and a low of 18. I'm not built for those kind of temperatures. I guess I need to start eating more cheeseburgers or something.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd like to try groundhog. They look so plump and juicy whenever I see them by the side of the road. I guess for the majority of the pupulation their first though is "Awe, soo cute". Mine is "mmmm, food".


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 4, 2010)

It totally sucks being back at work.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Post # 700 for me!!!
> ...


I try, kinda...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

A high school buddy of mine used to try to run groundhogs over on purpose. He thought he had one nailed one night until he was right on top of it and discovered it was a skunk. That was one smelly '72 Impala when he got home.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> It totally sucks being back at work.


Amen to that.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2010)

i have a little barrell type goldfish pond on the back porch (the goldfish appear to be doing well under a few inches of ice) last night I made a pot of boiling water to break through the ice to feed them, well I poured a 1 qt pot of boiling water on the top and it didnt melt a damn thing... so then I drilled a 1" spade bit through it and dropped some food down to them (this was all at my daughters request that they needed to be fed)

it was frozen over again this morning, they will just have to make due until all this 19^ weather is gone..


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> (the goldfish appear to be doing well under a few inches of ice)


It would be so cool to be cold-blooded.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

I spend most of January and February keeping a hole melted in the ice for our koi pond. They say you have to keep a hole in the ice to allow gases to escape. If you don't, it will supposedly kill the fish. The usual weapon of choice is about 3 gallons of hot water.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 4, 2010)

What if you put a bubbler in the pond? Would it still freeze over?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Even with the bubbler, it still freezes over for a few days. Keeping the waterfall pump running helps a lot too. It's only a problem when the high temperature is below 20 degrees.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> What if you put a bubbler in the pond? Would it still freeze over?


Maybe, but even if it did, the ice would have cool bubbles in it.

Edit: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 4, 2010)

My feet are freezing. I guess I need some heavy socks or a space heater. My office is in a 150 year old brick building with cracks in the walls. I can feel the drafts of cold air.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

The architects were bitching about it being cold downstairs. I suggested they get a 55-gallon drum and start a fire in it. They were not amused.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

As the resident fire marshall, I will have to say that the space heater is not allowed per local fire regs. The regs however, do not address 55 gallon drum fires. I will allow those.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 4, 2010)

What else do you expect from Architects? They are not expected to solve problems other than designing a house around a kohler faucet.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> As the resident fire marshall, I will have to say that the space heater is not allowed per local fire regs. The regs however, do not address 55 gallon drum fires. I will allow those.



Are you serious, space heaters are not allowed? Why is that?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 4, 2010)

I still refuse to be part of this insanity. No post in the 5k thread...


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

Because of the load they put on electrical systems. The fire dept said that current technology with space heaters makes them VERY safe from "heat" based fires (over-turning, overheating, etc), but many office buildings are not wired to properly handle the wattage when coupled with computers, servers, plotters, etc.

At least that's what I've been told.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Because of the load they put on electrical systems. The fire dept said that current technology with space heaters makes them VERY safe from "heat" based fires (over-turning, overheating, etc), but many office buildings are not wired to properly handle the wattage when coupled with computers, servers, plotters, etc.
> At least that's what I've been told.


The purpose of the circuit breaker is to protect the downstream cables from overheating. If a space heater (or any other load) can cause an electrical fire, it's not a space heater problem. The protection for the wiring is inadequate, period. As an instructor once put it: "The first commandment of electrical engineering is thou shalt not make fire".


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> I still refuse to be part of this insanity. No post in the 5k thread...


You need to start posting "minus one"s to make up for the posts you have already made.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Because of the load they put on electrical systems. The fire dept said that current technology with space heaters makes them VERY safe from "heat" based fires (over-turning, overheating, etc), but many office buildings are not wired to properly handle the wattage when coupled with computers, servers, plotters, etc.
> At least that's what I've been told.



screw that, my feet are cold. and our building has a circuit breaker so I'm going to take a chance.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2010)

the last guy caught using one at our office was flogged out by the flagpole I beleive..

we have a few at the house for bathrooms and they warm but are cool to the touch


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 4, 2010)

men using space heaters? :huh:

:f_115m_e45d7af:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 4, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> men using space heaters? :huh:
> :f_115m_e45d7af:


You're right, I guess I'll tough it out and use a snuggie instead.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 4, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > men using space heaters? :huh:
> ...


I walked to lunch today. It was uphill both ways and I was wearing shorts.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 4, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > I still refuse to be part of this insanity. No post in the 5k thread...
> ...


Ask and you shall receive...

MINUS ONE

(Does it count as a post???)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

My grandma is going to kill herself wearing her snuggie. She kept wearing it around at Christmas despite us telling her that it's not a dress. She damn near tripped over the thing and fell down a flight of stairs one morning.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

My wife got a snuggie for her birthday (a couple weeks before xmas). She lives in that thing when she's at home. She also has the same tripping issues, but coupled with the fact she is a complete clutz, makes for some entertaining moments. I just need to get my video camera out so I can send it to America's Funniest Home Videos...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 4, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> My grandma is going to kill herself wearing her snuggie. She kept wearing it around at Christmas despite us telling her that it's not a dress. She damn near tripped over the thing and fell down a flight of stairs one morning.






Dexman1349 said:


> My wife got a snuggie for her birthday (a couple weeks before xmas). She lives in that thing when she's at home. She also has the same tripping issues, but coupled with the fact she is a complete clutz, makes for some entertaining moments. I just need to get my video camera out so I can send it to America's Funniest Home Videos...



They do know that you are supposed to wear clothes on underneath the snuggie right? I don't think they're made as a substitute for street clothes.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

Nah, the nekkedness underneath adds to the entertainment value...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Not if it's your grandmother, it adds to the disgustingness value.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

True. Luckily I only have my wife roaming around like that.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 4, 2010)

Chuck...one man's Grandmother MAY be another man's COUGAR!!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 4, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> Chuck...one man's Grandmother MAY be another man's COUGAR!!!



Wilheldp, NCcarguy needs your grandmother's number, and your grandmother wearing nothing but her snuggie. I hear those things have room for two. :eyebrows:


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

My Grandma and your Grandma

Sitting by the fire

My grandma said to your grandma

"I'ma set your snuggie on fire"


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Let's all play a game of Quit Talking About My Naked Grandmother.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 4, 2010)

In honor of Dexman's post.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Snuggie


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> In honor of Dexman's post.
> View attachment 3111


I like how her hair gets darker as the years go on. She used to be a bottle blonde, then stopped doing it during the pregnancy, then kept her natural color to match the snuggie.

Does the rug match the drapes? pfffttttt. Does the rug match the snuggie??


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Does the rug match the snuggie??


Does it get any sexier than that?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > Does the rug match the snuggie??
> ...


Yep, if it's your grandma and they match...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 4, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Snuggie



This may be the best demotivational poster ever.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> This may be the best demotivational poster ever.


There are multiple points in that commercial where they raise the roof.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 4, 2010)

still waiting on granny's number.......


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

867-5309?


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 4, 2010)

I would suspect that Jenny IS a grandmother by now....


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman1349 said:
> ...



Yuck

uke:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

NC, have you ever heard or uttered the following?

"Anything from 18 to 80, crippled, blind, or crazy, if they can't walk, we'll carry them."

A buddy of mine used to use that phrase to describe his acceptance criteria for female companionship.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 4, 2010)

I thought It was 8 to 80?

that reminds me of the joke.....

what's the best thing about sleeping with TWENTY EIGHT years olds.......I don't know, there's 20 of them?

OK....I'm really not that creepy....but it's funny.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> NC, have you ever heard or uttered the following?
> "Anything from 18 to 80, crippled, blind, or crazy, if they can't walk, we'll carry them."
> 
> A buddy of mine used to use that phrase to describe his acceptance criteria for female companionship.


Why not just say any female of legal age. I'm imagining there isn't much difference between 80 and 90, but maybe NCcarguy can enlighten us?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 4, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> I would suspect that Jenny IS a grandmother by now....


Think of how old Christine Sixteen is now.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> NCcarguy said:
> 
> 
> > I would suspect that Jenny IS a grandmother by now....
> ...


Released in 1977, so 32 years ago (minimum). So that means she is at least 48.


----------



## klk (Jan 4, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > This may be the best demotivational poster ever.
> ...


Have you seen the new commercial for the Kuttles? Its the blanket built for two!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > NCcarguy said:
> ...


Which is only a couple years younger than my mom. Ewwww.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

klk said:


> Have you seen the new commercial for the Kuttles? Its the blanket built for two!


No, but I have seen the one for the pet snuggie.



Dexman1349 said:


> Which is only a couple years younger than my mom. Ewwww.


Just think of her naked!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > Which is only a couple years younger than my mom. Ewwww.
> ...


Nope, I'd rather not thank you very much.

Quick, new mental image needed: Megan Fox, Megan Fox, Megan Fox, Megan Fox...... Ok, that's better


----------



## Supe (Jan 4, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman1349 said:
> ...



Fixed it


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Supe said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > Quick, new mental image needed: Megan Fox, Megan Fox, Megan Fox, Megan Fox Club Thumbs, Club Thumbs, Club Thumbs, Club Thumbs...... Ok, that's better
> ...


Saw that coming.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman1349 said:
> ...


Doh!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

This thread moves too slow. I've been waiting 14 minutes for a ToP. Now it's going home time, and I'm leaving without getting my ToP. I'm ashamed of you people.

BoP.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

ToP - Thanks Wil


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Shameless padding of post count.

lusone:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 4, 2010)

Minisnick loved the blues/Hawks hockey game on Sat


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

I've always wanted to take my son to a game. I might try to pick up tickets to either a Nuggets or an Avalance game later this season.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 4, 2010)

I recently learned something about Hockey....UNLIKE a nascar race, you can't just get up in the middle of the game to go take a leak! You HAVE to wait until there's a break! lol


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 4, 2010)

pardon the ignorance but who is megan fox?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't they do 10 minutes of slow-motion instant replay anytime something interesting happens just like for any other sport?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 4, 2010)

Y'all are not going to believe this but we had snow flurries here today.

I love this new office but I can see right now that it is going to be a bit noisy where I am sitting. *sigh*


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> pardon the ignorance but who is megan fox?


The girl from "Transformers". She was also the vampire from "Jennifer's Body."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megan_Fox


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 4, 2010)

She is a year younger than my oldest child.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 4, 2010)

+1!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2010)

Dude!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 4, 2010)

whats happening RG!?! happy new year!!!!!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

1 hour between posts is unacceptable.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 4, 2010)

Some people are busy!

But seriously, is nobody working today?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

1st day back after a week or more off for most. Takes most of the day to get through the accumulated junk e-mail.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 4, 2010)

That's no excuse. We moved our whole offices last week.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Y'all are not going to believe this but we had snow flurries here today.
> 
> I love this new office but I can see right now that it is going to be a bit noisy where I am sitting. *sigh*






Fluvial said:


> She is a year younger than my oldest child.


What?



Fluvial said:


> Some people are busy!
> But seriously, is nobody working today?


What?



Fluvial said:


> That's no excuse. We moved our whole offices last week.


What?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> 1st day back after a week or more off for most. Takes most of the day to get through the accumulated junk e-mail.


That's why I just do a blanket delete for any email received over the holidays. If it was important, they shouldn't have sent it on a holiday.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > 1st day back after a week or more off for most. Takes most of the day to get through the accumulated junk e-mail.
> ...


Did you get the email I sent you?


----------



## Dleg (Jan 4, 2010)

Good morning.... Second day of work in 2010 sucks just as bad as the first.... I really don't want to be here.

Oh well. Headed out to the airport for a brief design meeting with an applicant. They wanted to infiltrate all the roof water from a new Immigration building directly into the plume of a jet fuel spill, and to make it even worse, they wanted to enhance infiltration with two 50-foot injection wells. We told them "move it" and they want to talk... OK. We can start with the weather. And then move on to the subject of "no".


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Dleg said:


> Good morning.... Second day of work in 2010 sucks just as bad as the first.... I really don't want to be here.
> Oh well. Headed out to the airport for a brief design meeting with an applicant. They wanted to infiltrate all the roof water from a new Immigration building directly into the plume of a jet fuel spill, and to make it even worse, they wanted to enhance infiltration with two 50-foot injection wells. We told them "move it" and they want to talk... OK. We can start with the weather. And then move on to the subject of "no".


Isn't dilution a remediation tactic for the plume?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

The solution to pollution is dilution. At least that's what the Chem E's used to say...


----------



## cement (Jan 4, 2010)

Dleg said:


> Good morning.... Second day of work in 2010 sucks just as bad as the first.... I really don't want to be here.
> Oh well. Headed out to the airport for a brief design meeting with an applicant. They wanted to infiltrate all the roof water from a new Immigration building directly into the plume of a jet fuel spill, and to make it even worse, they wanted to enhance infiltration with two 50-foot injection wells. We told them "move it" and they want to talk... OK. We can start with the weather. And then move on to the subject of "no".


ur not a team player, are you?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 4, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> I've always wanted to take my son to a game. I might try to pick up tickets to either a Nuggets or an Avalance game later this season.


totally worth the experience, can't wait until he is old enough to really understand what is going on, other than really cool flashing lights and pictures on the jumbotron and electronic ads around the stadium.



Flyer_PE said:


> Don't they do 10 minutes of slow-motion instant replay anytime something interesting happens just like for any other sport?


never really watch it on the tv, but they did stop several times to review who threw the the first punch...nothing like watching a hockey fight over and over again. One of the fights included all 10 guys on the ice, first blood was drawn too.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 4, 2010)

shameless padding of the post count


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> never really watch it on the tv, but they did stop several times to review who threw the the first punch...nothing like watching a hockey fight over and over again. One of the fights included all 10 guys on the ice, first blood was drawn too.


There's an old joke:

I went to a boxing match and a hockey game broke out.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 4, 2010)

post


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 4, 2010)

Is it just me, or is Flyer extra-curious today?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm always curious. It gets me in trouble sometimes.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 4, 2010)

Curiosity makes for a great engineer though.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 4, 2010)

Back from the field. Found several workable alternate locations for the infiltration system, so everyone appears to be happy.

"Appears to be" - this has come back to bite be on many occasions.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 4, 2010)

good night


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 4, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> I recently learned something about Hockey....UNLIKE a nascar race, you can't just get up in the middle of the game to go take a leak! You HAVE to wait until there's a break! lol


nah, thats the same w/ NFL or NBA too...wait for break in the action before jumping up in front of everybody - but yeah, you don't want to piss off crazed hockey fans for shore.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 4, 2010)

You get up to pee when you're at a NASCAR race? I just turn around...


----------



## cement (Jan 4, 2010)

I've got no spam time available at work anymore.

so how come the guy down the hall has *nothing* to do?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 4, 2010)

Just helped son fill out a GI Bill application. That thing is loooooooooooong.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 4, 2010)

Mary :) said:


> good night


Moon


----------



## Dleg (Jan 5, 2010)

Booooooring..........

Except for my air branch employee getting sick from fumes after inspecting an auto painting shop. Good thing we don't have a safety policy at our agency. None of that pesky accident paperwork.

(I submitted a written report to my boss to cover MY ass, though)


----------



## maryannette (Jan 5, 2010)

Good morning, engineerboards.com!  I hope everyone has a great day. Mine will be busy, so I may not be able to post again until tonight. See ya!


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 5, 2010)

Mornin


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Good morning. lusone:


----------



## Supe (Jan 5, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> You get up to pee when you're at a NASCAR race? I just turn around...



When at a NASCAR race, just face forward and pee in your cup. Odds are you've been drinking Bud Light anyways, so it will taste the same.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Another cold morning..brrrr


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

I miss my laptop. I think I'm going to replace it today. The insurance claim is already filed.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


And I know a few grandmothers that age or younger.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> And I know a few grandmothers that age or younger.


GMILFs?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 5, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Another cold morning..brrrr


No kiddin'. It's 24 degrees here.



wilheldp_PE said:


> GMILFs?



Speaking of, I believe I'm going to be a grandmother by April. :multiplespotting:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > GMILFs?
> ...


It's disturbing that you got to point B from point A.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Another cold morning..brrrr
> ...



Congratulations


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 5, 2010)

Post #2 of the day...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

And TOP, good work.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 5, 2010)

brought my own coffee in today in my fancy new thermos I got for Christmas...could have something to do with it...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

This week is new tie week. I have 3 new ties, and I'm wearing them Mon-Wed.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ Wow, that's a fancy pants office. I can't remember the last time I wore a tie to work. Nice slacks and dress shirt for me every day.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Harley Davidson t-shirt and jeans here.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Harley Davidson t-shirt and jeans here.



And your office is a truck stop?


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 5, 2010)

The more chrome the better.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> ^^ Wow, that's a fancy pants office. I can't remember the last time I wore a tie to work. Nice slacks and dress shirt for me every day.


Yeah, we're an A/E firm in downtown, so the atmosphere is a bit stuffy. But I kinda like dressing up for work...it gives the place and air of professionalism that my previous employers have been lacking. Lots of people bitch about the ties every time there is a company survey, but I don't think it's going away any time soon.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm going to be heading out to the foreclosure auction at 11:00. There is a house that is up for sale that I have been stalking for about 2-1/2 months now. I hope the bank isn't going to want too much money for it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I'm going to be heading out to the foreclosure auction at 11:00. There is a house that is up for sale that I have been stalking for about 2-1/2 months now. I hope the bank isn't going to want too much money for it.


Do you have to have cash in hand, or at least a pre-approval letter for credit, to bid in those things?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to be heading out to the foreclosure auction at 11:00. There is a house that is up for sale that I have been stalking for about 2-1/2 months now. I hope the bank isn't going to want too much money for it.
> ...



This one is a little bit different in that there is a deficiency judgement on the house. That means that the bidding will reopen in 30 days. So today I'll find out what the minimum is that the bank is willing to accept. It's partially completed and I need to spend about another $130k to finish it. When the bidding reopens I have to give the court 5% of the bid amount in cash if I'm the successful bidder on the day of the auction, then I have 30 days to pay the balance.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Harley Davidson t-shirt and jeans here.
> ...


Most days, my office is my house.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 5, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Harley Davidson t-shirt and jeans here.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...



My mom, IS a grandmother...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Flyer_PE said:
> ...


I know, just kidding wit ya.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Harley Davidson t-shirt and jeans here.
> ...


Actually, I lied. The HD t-shirt and jeans is my normal attire. Right now, I'm wearing sweats, a H-D hoody because my basement is a little chilly this morning, and a WV Mountaineers cap. I'll dress a little better later in the day once the rest of the family is awake and I get a chance to shower.

I love working from home.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> This week is new tie week. I have 3 new ties, and I'm wearing them Mon-Wed.


Last time I wore a tie I was at my sister's wedding, 4.5 years ago.

I definately prefer the collared shirt/slacks approach. We can get away with a polo/jeans once in a while.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 5, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ Wow, that's a fancy pants office. I can't remember the last time I wore a tie to work. Nice slacks and dress shirt for me every day.
> ...


Perception is a funny thing. I walk into a place and see a bunch of suits, I think, "Man, this is gonna cost me. I'm going somewhere else." But to a banker, the opposite may be true.

Guess you have to know your audience.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

I hear movement upstairs. Whoever coined the phrase "pitter patter of little feat" did not have a boy and hardwood floors. 

Time to go say good morning.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> I hear movement upstairs. Whoever coined the phrase "pitter patter of little feat" did not have a boy and hardwood floors.
> Time to go say good morning.


Yep, both kids seem to walk with the heaviest feet I've heard. My wife walks across the room, I don't know it. My 2yr old does the same thing, it wakes me up. They have lead feet I swear.


----------



## Supe (Jan 5, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Harley Davidson t-shirt and jeans here.


Jeans, work boots, grey t-shirt, and a sweatshirt. Yesterday was the Ohio State shirt to piss a bunch of people off.

Working on-site is wonderful. Thankfully, I will not have to enter the realm of business casual again for at least another 5-7 years.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 5, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> I love working from home.


You ain't shaved yet either have you?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

I forgot my snuggie and my space heater today.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Perception is a funny thing. I walk into a place and see a bunch of suits, I think, "Man, this is gonna cost me. I'm going somewhere else." But to a banker, the opposite may be true.
> Guess you have to know your audience.


Would you hire a lawyer that wasn't wearing a suit?


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 5, 2010)

Days as cold as these remind me why I left construction


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I love working from home.
> ...


I have now. Showered too. And I'm in my normal office attire.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> Mornin


WOOD


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 5, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Perception is a funny thing. I walk into a place and see a bunch of suits, I think, "Man, this is gonna cost me. I'm going somewhere else." But to a banker, the opposite may be true.
> ...


Yeah. I would, and I have for a real estate closing. Paid 400 bucks for closing, so I guess the perception was spot on.

But that was for a specific instance. If I needed a trial lawyer, it may be different. I'd still be inclined to go with the less flashy one, though, but that's me. That's why I said it is important to know your audience.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Yeah. I would, and I have for a real estate closing. Paid 400 bucks for closing, so I guess the perception was spot on.
> But that was for a specific instance. If I needed a trial lawyer, it may be different. I'd still be inclined to go with the less flashy one, though, but that's me. That's why I said it is important to know your audience.


Real Estate Closing &lt;&gt; Trial by Jury


----------



## Sschell (Jan 5, 2010)

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

...

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

Subject change:

Why are dress shoes designed for people who *never* seem to go outside? I park on the top deck of the building's parking garage (even with the building's main entrance), and during the winter there is an endless supply of snow and ice. Consequently, most of the people I see parking up here end up slipping at one point or another (not always completely falling), and each of them are wearing dress shoes. When I went into Dillards over the weekend to pickup a new pair of work shoes, ALL of the dress shoes offered little to no traction, and very few of them were even had a rubber sole. Why the hell is there not a market for "winter" dress shoes (especially in places that actually experience winter)?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Dude, was that morse code?


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 5, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Santiagj said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin
> ...


Wrong thread....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Subject change:
> Why are dress shoes designed for people who *never* seem to go outside? I park on the top deck of the building's parking garage (even with the building's main entrance), and during the winter there is an endless supply of snow and ice. Consequently, most of the people I see parking up here end up slipping at one point or another (not always completely falling), and each of them are wearing dress shoes. When I went into Dillards over the weekend to pickup a new pair of work shoes, ALL of the dress shoes offered little to no traction, and very few of them were even had a rubber sole. Why the hell is there not a market for "winter" dress shoes (especially in places that actually experience winter)?


Dress shoes &lt;&gt; rubber sole. Real dress shoes have a leather sole so that they can be replaced multiple times without having to buy new shoes. I actually have the opposite problem when I go shopping for dress shoes. I want leather soles, and usually all I can find are cheap-ass rubber/plastic soled shoes.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dude, was that morse code?


Braille.

If you can read it, you'll shit bricks.



wilheldp_PE said:


> Dress shoes &lt;&gt; rubber sole. Real dress shoes have a leather sole so that they can be replaced multiple times without having to buy new shoes. I actually have the opposite problem when I go shopping for dress shoes. I want leather soles, and usually all I can find are cheap-ass rubber/plastic soled shoes.


I should correct myself by saying business casual-type dress shoes. The type of shoes worn for a 9-5 office environment. I have a pair of really nice shoes which do have the leather soles. I wouldn't dare wear those to work. The only reason I have them is for when I wore my suit (my wedding, job interviews, funerals).


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, was that morse code?
> ...


I'm not blind enough to read that.

EDIT: Post #ELITE


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Subject change:
> Why are dress shoes designed for people who *never* seem to go outside? I park on the top deck of the building's parking garage (even with the building's main entrance), and during the winter there is an endless supply of snow and ice. Consequently, most of the people I see parking up here end up slipping at one point or another (not always completely falling), and each of them are wearing dress shoes. When I went into Dillards over the weekend to pickup a new pair of work shoes, ALL of the dress shoes offered little to no traction, and very few of them were even had a rubber sole. Why the hell is there not a market for "winter" dress shoes (especially in places that actually experience winter)?


I hear ya. I found a pair of Red Wing shoes with a decent sole on them that I wear. However, on days that it is actually snowing, I wear Solomon snow clogs or a pair of dress boot. Have you thought about keeping the dress shoes in the office, wearing something with a sole on it to get to work, then changing when you get there?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Have you thought about keeping the dress shoes in the office, wearing something with a sole on it to get to work, then changing when you get there?


I'm too lazy to do that.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

My cobbler re-soled one of my pairs of Johnston &amp; Murphy shoes with some kind of rubber sole/heel combo thing. I could have killed him. It's about completely worn out now, and I can't wait to get a proper sole back on them.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 5, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. I would, and I have for a real estate closing. Paid 400 bucks for closing, so I guess the perception was spot on.
> ...


Never said it was. And you didn't specify.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 5, 2010)

My office shoes _used_ to be Lacrosse Icemans (ice fishing boot) this time of year. What i wore from home to work was more befitting of an office shoe. Then in the warm months, docksiders to work, steel toed work boots as my _office_ shoe.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> My office shoes _used_ to be Lacrosse Icemans (ice fishing boot) this time of year. What i wore from home to work was more befitting of an office shoe. Then in the warm months, docksiders to work, steel toed work boots as my _office_ shoe.


I used to wear steel toed boots to my "office." But then again, that office was a triple-wide construction trailer on the side of the highway we were reconstructing. I don't really miss not wearing those.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Never said it was. And you didn't specify.


OK. Would you hire a lawyer if he wasn't wearing a suit and you were being accused of murder, you were guilty but pleading not guilty by reason of temporary insanity, your jury consisted of 4 women, 4 African Americans, and 4 Republicans, and trial was set to start on a Thursday?


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 5, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > My office shoes _used_ to be Lacrosse Icemans (ice fishing boot) this time of year. What i wore from home to work was more befitting of an office shoe. Then in the warm months, docksiders to work, steel toed work boots as my _office_ shoe.
> ...


yeah me too. Also why i refused to wear them to &amp; from home. I logged more f'n miles walking in a boot designed for stationary activity (ice fishing), than many people's jogging shoes ever see. Still got 'em, 15 yrs old, same liners, god knows how many bramble &amp; briar scratches. I'm hoping my next foray into the working world involves more of an office role...the stamp should help


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Never said it was. And you didn't specify.
> ...


Why would the jury be set and the trial ready to go, if you don't have a lawyer? Sounds like the worst time EVER to procrastinate...


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 5, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Never said it was. And you didn't specify.
> ...


does the lawyer have a mullet?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Why would the jury be set and the trial ready to go, if you don't have a lawyer? Sounds like the worst time EVER to procrastinate...


Hey...this is my fictitious scenario. Get your own.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 5, 2010)

What month is said trial? Are there witnesses?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 5, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> My office shoes _used_ to be Lacrosse Icemans (ice fishing boot) this time of year. What i wore from home to work was more befitting of an office shoe. Then in the warm months, docksiders to work, steel toed work boots as my _office_ shoe.


I bought some Thom McCann years ago from Kmart for 20 bucks. Best work shoes I ever haid (except for when I could wear Reeboks to the office).



wilheldp_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Never said it was. And you didn't specify.
> ...


Oh, I'd hire someone that looked like a homeless guy in that case. If I am pleading insanity, I'd better look like I make insane choices.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> does the lawyer have a mullet?


Of course.

EDIT: ToP :bananalama:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Self representation.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> What month is said trial? Are there witnesses?


October. Yes, but it's a bus load of deaf, dumb and blind kids, that all play a mean pinball.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 5, 2010)

I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.

lusone:


----------



## maryannette (Jan 5, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.I shall not post in this thread.


Yeah, RIGHT!

Soup for lunch. Very good in cold weather. mmmmmm mmmmm good


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't know what I'm going to have for lunch. That Marine has just about cleaned out the 'fridge in the five or so days he's been here.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 5, 2010)

ham, salami and cheese sandwich with a Code Red.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

How can you talk about lunch so early? I've still got a couple of hours... Stupid different time zones.


----------



## cement (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm nuking some Chinese.

That's not racist, right?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 5, 2010)

cement said:


> I'm nuking some Chinese.
> That's not racist, right?


LOL!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's about as racist as Peter Griffen's statement on Family guy the other night:

Brian walks in on Peter smoking crack on the couch.

Brian: What are you doing?

Peter: Smoking crack.

Brian: Where'd you get crack?

Peter: From Blacks.

Brian: I am a Gigantic DoucheBag

Peter: You know, Blacks Hardware. There was a white guy in the alley behind Blacks.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 5, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> How can you talk about lunch so early? I've still got a couple of hours... Stupid different time zones.


I thought Ohio was on Central time.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm in Denver. My "Cleave-land" comment is on my avatar.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

cement said:


> I'm nuking some Chinese.
> That's not racist, right?


As long as it's not Japanese.

Too soon?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think the statute of limitations for jokes is 5 years. At least that's what was discussed on South Park (the episode where Jerrod from Subway had "AIDS")&gt;


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 5, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> I'm in Denver. My "Cleave-land" comment is on my avatar.


D'oh!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 5, 2010)

&lt;sigh&gt;


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 5, 2010)

Post!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, I'm 30 and I still make Boobie jokes...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Yes, I'm 30 and I still make Boobie jokes...


Good for you!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> I think the statute of limitations for jokes is 5 years. At least that's what was discussed on South Park (the episode where Jerrod from Subway had "AIDS")&gt;


That would be 22.3 years.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

My bad


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 5, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Yes, I'm 30 and I still make Boobie jokes...


I'm 46 and still appreciate them!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn bank wants just at my ceiling for that house, time to sharpen my pencil.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Damn bank wants just at my ceiling for that house, time to sharpen my pencil.


If you kept your NCEES pencil, you wouldn't have to sharpen it. Just refill it with lead...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

^ True, but I need it to spew out $50,000.00 as well.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

How many other bidders are there?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> How many other bidders are there?



I won't know until 30 days from now. Obviously I'm hoping there are no other bidders.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > How many other bidders are there?
> ...


Where is this located?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Mount Pleasant, South Carolina


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

I would assume somewhere near: 33º 46’ 35” N, 79º 55’ 51” W


----------



## Sschell (Jan 5, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Mount Pleasant, South Carolina


sounds nice...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 5, 2010)

I understand Mt. Pleasant is rather, well, pleasant. I might have to look into the repos there.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 5, 2010)

^its funnier if you imagine a fat woman named Pleasant....

"I'm on my way to mount Pleasant"


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

Brings a new meaning to the Canadian Mountees


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 5, 2010)

one more competitor!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Not to worry, Chuck. I changed my mind, once I realized the skiing sux in SC.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 5, 2010)

the name of my pre-school was Mount Olive....

You can imagine how Popeye feels about that.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Mount Pleasant used to be fairly affordable, back in the 70s. Now it is ridiculously expensive, or at least it was before the bubble burst. I haven't investigated the area since around 2007, but I bet CT has a number of foreclosure to choose from down there now.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 5, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> the name of my pre-school was Mount Olive....
> You can imagine how Popeye feels about that.



We have a Mt Olive here in NC.....where Pickles are made!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Not to worry, Chuck. I changed my mind, once I realized the skiing sux in SC.


Yes, yes it does. I think the elevation ranges from about 4 ft. above sea level to 13 ft. above sea level.



Capt Worley PE said:


> Mount Pleasant used to be fairly affordable, back in the 70s. Now it is ridiculously expensive, or at least it was before the bubble burst. I haven't investigated the area since around 2007, but I bet CT has a number of foreclosure to choose from down there now.


My mom grew up in Mount P. My grandmother still lives in the 3500 square foot house that my mom grew up in that she paid $16,000 for 50 years ago.

Mount P is definitely expensive but since the bubble burst it has gotten quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

Several places that seemed excessively expensive are actually returning to more "reasonable" prices. There are several communities here in Denver that saw 40% price drops because the area just doesn't have a big need or the income ranges for $1M+ homes.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

So has the bubble burst reduced your grandmother's house back down to it's $16k price tag?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nope, it comes with a Snuggie which automatically brings a 5% price increase.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Nope, it comes with a Snuggie which automatically brings a 5% price increase.


That's it! All air passengers are required to fly in a snuggie, provided after the naked security search at the airport. Damn, I'm genius.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, it comes with a Snuggie which automatically brings a 5% price increase.
> ...


Raise the mother fuckin' roof!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> So has the bubble burst reduced your grandmother's house back down to it's $16k price tag?



No, I would think it's probably worth $500k to $600k.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > So has the bubble burst reduced your grandmother's house back down to it's $16k price tag?
> ...


Not a bad investment if you have 50 years for it to mature.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

^^^ Agreed

16k doubled 5 times = $512k

5 doublings over 50 years= 1 doubling each 10 years --&gt; ~7.2% interest...

lol, so many people lurking, waiting for the ToP...


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 5, 2010)

WTF with the math in the spamming thread ?!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

Math? What math? I was just typing numbers...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn...that top took 15 minutes. That's too long.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Everyone was waiting on TOP. i guess they really want one of those gimme caps.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Is anybody keeping track? I think I have 6.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Vendor Wear is pretty hard to come by in these tough economic times.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't pay any attention to TOPs anymore. I just spam.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 5, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Is anybody keeping track? I think I have 6.


have the double posts been deleted? I know there is one at the end of page 12. I thought there was one a few pages after that.

edit:

ElCid03 has a double post at the end of page 12 and TranspoVA has a double post on the top of page 17.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Is anybody keeping track? I think I have 6.
> ...


So maybe I have 4. I know I got the first 2.

EDIT: Never mind, I have the 3rd post in the last 2 pages as well, so I'm back up to 6.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 5, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


After the first double post on page 12 I started posting "TOP" for the second post of each page, once the next double post on page 17 occurred I pretty much quit trying.

Edit:

I think I have 7 actualy TOP's, that number could become 10 if the double posts are removed.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> After the first double post on page 12 I started posting "TOP" for the second post of each page, once the next double post on page 17 occurred I pretty much quit trying.
> Edit:
> 
> I think I have 7 actualy TOP's, that number could become 10 if the double posts are removed.


We need ourselves a Mod in here to play double post police.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

post


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 5, 2010)

Post...and I had a top today...


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm getting aggravated! The landlord has had some loud visitors today. One real estate lady just left. Not only did she stand right outside of my cube wall yakking in a loud voice, she stood there holding the front door open blabbing for about five minutes. It's cold out there, heifer !!! :angry:


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think I have a ToP, maybe 2


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

if the 3rd double post on the 7th page were removed and replaced with a single post on the 1st and 4th pages, then all else being equal, the remainder of the top posts on the 22 and 24th pages would then be subtracted from the 28th page posts resulting in a page fault error and a monkey flying out of wil's butt.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

Does the monkey work for the Wicked Witch of the West?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

you're damn right


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> if the 3rd double post on the 7th page were removed and replaced with a single post on the 1st and 4th pages, then all else being equal, the remainder of the top posts on the 22 and 24th pages would then be subtracted from the 28th page posts resulting in a page fault error and a monkey flying out of wil's butt.


You forgot to carry the 1.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 5, 2010)

.

Does that count?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

^ what have you done?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> .
> Does that count?


It does now.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 5, 2010)

.

:17:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

I thought it had to be three characters.....rule check.

Edit, checked page 1, each post does in fact have to be 3 characters so a post of " . " is illegal and therefore you will be shot on sight.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

Since DK isn't participating, do his posts have to be deleted too? If so, you don't carry the 1, you end up needing to take the inverse cosine.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Since DK isn't participating, do his posts have to be deleted too? If so, you don't carry the 1, you end up needing to take the inverse cosine.



I think this will call for imaginary numbers.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > Since DK isn't participating, do his posts have to be deleted too? If so, you don't carry the 1, you end up needing to take the inverse cosine.
> ...


If we have imaginary numbers, we have to conform to the math rules and implement square roots and integrals.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

maybe it's the ln (e) x ln (i) ?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 5, 2010)

y'all are incorrigible.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 5, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Since DK isn't participating, do his posts have to be deleted too? If so, you don't carry the 1, you end up needing to take the inverse cosine.


Versine anyone? 2sin2(theta/2)


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > Since DK isn't participating, do his posts have to be deleted too? If so, you don't carry the 1, you end up needing to take the inverse cosine.
> ...


Now let's not get carried away


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Another day, and I have accomplished absolutely nothing.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 5, 2010)

Herro!


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 5, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman1349 said:
> ...


there was some damn class that required the versine function...had to do with double curves / compound curves of differing radii, and solving for the tangents or the deltas or something...least it wasn't on the ncees test which iswas a good thing



Dleg said:


> Herro!


??


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> > Herro!
> ...



He's pretending to be the Jetsons' dog Astro.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 5, 2010)

i thought you were his chinese hero or something. gotta think more like a cartoon :brickwall:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> i thought you were his chinese hero or something. gotta think more like a cartoon :brickwall:



could be that too I guess. Or he could just be saying hello in Chinese.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 5, 2010)

I was just slipping into engrish. (Watching some South Park last night)


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

^ racist bastard


----------



## Dleg (Jan 5, 2010)

I have many Japanese and Chinese friends and acquaintances, and they do have a genuine problem mixing the R and L sounds. There are also tons of signs around here that mix up r's and l's.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

Like Cement's comment earlier:

I'm going to Nuke some Chinese for lunch...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't believe I forgot to post this, so I was on my way back from the auction today when I saw a very scantilly clad (flesh colored panties and a poster over her fun bags) young thing (22 or so). I think she was protesting something but I could have cared less. It was about 40 degrees here today with a wind chill in the 20s. She almost caused many many many wrecks.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

you should have stopped and offered to warm her up...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 5, 2010)

with your see-through snuggie, brought to you by Buff-co.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 5, 2010)

I am super unmotivated.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 5, 2010)

With that see-thru snuggie you have on, I can clearly see you're nuts.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 5, 2010)

Whoa.... big politics in the office today and tomorrow. I told my boss not to even invite me to the meetings if the purpose is just to politically beat us into submission. He can do that. Only invite me if he intends to hold firm and have them correct the plans.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 5, 2010)

Good luck with that Dleg.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 5, 2010)

Since I'm on the fence between staying and leaving, this may just push me toward leaving (among many other forces)


----------



## maryannette (Jan 5, 2010)

post. I'm hungry.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

We had pizza for dinner.

lusone:

Edit: TOP :bananalama:

At least until the doubles get cleared out.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 5, 2010)

Mmm... pizza.....

I'm trying my best to get back on the low-fat diet that lost me 15 lbs last year. So I am jonesing for fatty foods right now....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Got my new 'puter...it's shiny.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

The holidays are still going for me. Tomorrow is Christmas Eve with the giant food-fest to follow on Thursday. Then there are family specific celebrations on January 9th and again on the 20th that will be result in massive caloric intake. I'll start trying to lose the weight again in February since this month is hopeless.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Getting music from an iPhone to a computer is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

post after putting the kids to bed. wifey is out with her friends, she should be hammered when she gets home which could only mean good things for me.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 5, 2010)

Trying to figure out if I want to go out for lunch. I had a big cup of really strong coffee, so it killed my appetite.

Just had a somewhat positive meeting with my boss. I should have an answer as to whether I get to stay here in my new capacity, maybe even by this afternoon. He's seeing the guv about a number of issues after lunch, including my detail.

I'm crossing my fingers but kind of not.... all the trouble over the past few months has soured the deal a little, and with my wife now somewhat resigned to moving away, I was beginning to kind of look forward to living in the good old US of A again... But it's still by far the best financial deal for us to stay.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Good luck Dleg. Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 5, 2010)

^ listen to the Clash


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Dleg, when are you going rat hunting?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 5, 2010)

Mary :) said:


> post. I'm hungry.


I had to make chili tonight, after you talked about it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

I need to pee.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Just got back from walking the dog. I figured, it's almost 20 degrees outside, I'll skip the Carhartt bibs tonight. Damn it's cold.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

This Orange Bowl does not interest me, even a little bit.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 5, 2010)

Still a scorching 35 degrees here.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 5, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> This Orange Bowl does not interest me, even a little bit.


College football is still going? Oh yeah, how could ESPN let me forget...

I really dislike CFB


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 5, 2010)

You better watch out, they'll take your man card away!


----------



## jm_arduino (Jan 5, 2010)

Dallas is going to be extremely cold with a low of 11F and high of 23F this Friday....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2010)

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I need to pee.


Just go man.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 5, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Dleg, when are you going rat hunting?


Tonight, after I finish running.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like Georgia Tech is going to lose this game.


----------



## Supe (Jan 6, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Looks like Georgia Tech is going to lose lost this game.



Another Big 10 upset!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I need to pee.
> ...


Ooo...that's kinda warm.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 6, 2010)

&lt;yawn, stretch&gt;

What's going on, y'all?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Morning lusone:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

I have to drive up to WPAFB after work today for a meeting tomorrow...just because they are predicting snow tonight.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2010)

...

OK? There are your three characters. arty-smiley-048:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> ...
> OK? There are your three characters. arty-smiley-048:


A period is not much of a character. In fact, that is just one character in Morse Code. It's "S".


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2010)

rlyflag:

How about that? - .... .. ... / .. ... / .- / - . ... -


----------



## cement (Jan 6, 2010)

i need a decoder ring


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2010)

.-- .. .-.. / .- ... -.- . -.. / ..-. --- .-. / .. -


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 6, 2010)

Drink more ovaltine?!?!?!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2010)

--. --- / .- .... . .- -.. / .- -. -.. / - .-. -.-- / .. -


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Good morning everyone!! Only 4 days until I head back to cold weather. Not looking forward to it at all!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> How about that? - .... .. ... / .. ... / .- / - . ... -


Super.



Dark Knight said:


> .-- .. .-.. / .- ... -.- . -.. / ..-. --- .-. / .. -


I did not.



Dark Knight said:


> --. --- / .- .... . .- -.. / .- -. -.. / - .-. -.-- / .. -


- .-. -.-- / .-- .... .- - ..--..



cement said:


> i need a decoder ring


Here ya go.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

.--. .-.. . .- ... . / ... - --- .--. / .--. .-.. . .- ... . / ... - --- .--. / .--. .-.. . .- ... . / ... - --- .--.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2010)

. -. --- ..- --. .... / --- ..-. / - .... .. ... / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . / -... ... .-.-.- / -. . -..- - / .--. --- ... - / --- ..-. / -- .. -. . / .-- .. .-.. .-.. / -... . / .. -. / .--- ..- ... - / .--. .-.. .- .. -. / -.-. .- -... .-.. . / - ...- -..-. . -. --. .. -. . . .-. .. -. --. / -... --- --- -.- ... / . -. --. .-.. .. ... ....

--. --- -.. / -... .-.. . ... ... / -.-- --- ..- / .- .-.. .-..


----------



## cement (Jan 6, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > i need a decoder ring
> ...


.-- --- .-- ? / - .... .- -. -.- ... .-.-.-


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2010)

Ovaltine. That was the answer WilH


----------



## cement (Jan 6, 2010)

. -. --- ..- --. .... / --- ..-. / - .... .. ... / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . / -... ... .-.-.- / -. . -..- - / .--. --- ... - / --- ..-. / -- .. -. . / .-- .. .-.. .-.. / -... . / .. -. / .--- ..- ... - / .--. .-.. .- .. -. / -.-. .- -... .-.. . / - ...- -..-. . -. --. .. -. . . .-. .. -. --. / -... --- --- -.- ... / . -. --. .-.. .. ... ....

is that how you learned, DK?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Ovaltine. That was the answer WilH


I don't know why they call it Ovaltine. The can is round, the cup is round...they ought to call it Round-tine.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Morse is the reason I never pursued a ham license.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Morse is the reason I never pursued a ham license.



You have to a license to buy a ham now? What's this world coming to.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 6, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> We had pizza for dinner.



me too... papa johns hawiian bbq chicken... I wonder if that is what is causing my outrageous flatulence this morning...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Morse is the reason I never pursued a ham license.
> ...


I'm pretty sure I ate some unlicensed ham over the holidays.


----------



## cement (Jan 6, 2010)

I just had some legal bacon!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

There's just not enough monitoring of the ham industry in the area for me to tell a difference between licensed and unlicensed, so I just don't eat ham at all.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> There's just not enough monitoring of the ham industry in the area for me to tell a difference between licensed and unlicensed, so I just don't eat ham at all.


Pig are a filthy creatures.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 6, 2010)

Just talked to some kid at FEMA who lectured me on the finer points of LOMR submittals. I hate it when inexperienced people try to tell me how to do something I've been doing for 20+ years. Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 6, 2010)

Are we back on track with those?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

probably not


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Dunno.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > We had pizza for dinner.
> ...



I had papa johns two nights ago and the after effects are still with me.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

I had Pizza Hut over the weekend. They had a deal where you could get any pizza with any amount of toppings for $10. Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

With the complete opposite diet needs between me and my wife, pizza is completely out of the equation...

I miss pizza.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

I used to eat a pizza in either 1 or 2 sittings. Now it is 3 full meals.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Maybe I'll have some pizza for lunch.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Lunch'll be a sammich for me.


----------



## Supe (Jan 6, 2010)

Sandwich x2. Peppered beef, tomato, and a little mayo. I had no choice. I have no cash on me at all right now, and even though we just went grocery shopping, we didn't actually come home with anything.

Tonight however, I will be making some Omaha Steaks sirloins on a cast iron skillet, cooked just over medium-rare. Yum.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Supe said:


> Sandwich x2. Peppered beef, tomato, and a little mayo. I had no choice. I have no cash on me at all right now, and even though we just went grocery shopping, we didn't actually come home with anything.
> Tonight however, I will be making some Omaha Steaks sirloins on a cast iron skillet, cooked just over medium-rare. Yum.



So now you're grocery shopping with the MSIFAPTM? What is this world coming to? :whipping:


----------



## Sschell (Jan 6, 2010)

Supe said:


> Tonight however, I will be making some Omaha Steaks sirloins on a cast iron skillet, cooked just over medium-rare. Yum.


that is inspiring! I may have to copy that plan!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Can't believe I forgot to post this, so I was on my way back from the auction today when I saw a very scantilly clad (flesh colored panties and a poster over her fun bags) young thing (22 or so). I think she was protesting something but I could have cared less. It was about 40 degrees here today with a wind chill in the 20s. She almost caused many many many wrecks.



Here's a picture of her:

Cold Girl


----------



## Supe (Jan 6, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Sandwich x2. Peppered beef, tomato, and a little mayo. I had no choice. I have no cash on me at all right now, and even though we just went grocery shopping, we didn't actually come home with anything.
> ...



I will gladly go grocery shopping. I haven't paid for any groceries since she moved in. Usually she gets pissed within 5 minutes so I get to go read magazines.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe I forgot to post this, so I was on my way back from the auction today when I saw a very scantilly clad (flesh colored panties and a poster over her fun bags) young thing (22 or so). I think she was protesting something but I could have cared less. It was about 40 degrees here today with a wind chill in the 20s. She almost caused many many many wrecks.
> ...


I still say you should offer to help warm her up. The picture definately reinforces this. The only downside is that she IS working for a known eco-terrorist...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Here's a picture of her:
> Cold Girl


I disagree with her sign. Only humans and camels have camel toes. She forgot to identify hers though.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a picture of her:
> ...


I don't think she needs to put an arrow pointing to it, it's visible and is clearly identifiable.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a picture of her:
> ...



She was definitely sporting a camel toe. I didn't notice it when I almost wrecked my car into the lamp post, or when I walked by the 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th, or 7th times. Nor did I see it when I walked by the 8th, 9th, 10th, and 11th time. By the 12th time I walked by she started giving me funny looks so I only walked by 8 more times after that.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

What the hell did she expect, that people WEREN'T going to stare at her? In fact, that's the whole point of her being nearly naked in public, so that people would stare at her and hopefully give a shit about her cause.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> What the hell did she expect, that people WEREN'T going to stare at her? In fact, that's the whole point of her being nearly naked in public, so that people would stare at her and hopefully give a shit about her cause.



I don't give a shit about her cause. Steaks are yummy.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell did she expect, that people WEREN'T going to stare at her? In fact, that's the whole point of her being nearly naked in public, so that people would stare at her and hopefully give a shit about her cause.
> ...


PETA = People for Eating Tasty Animals


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 6, 2010)

Beef, its whats for dinner!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 6, 2010)

the back of the sign says: "and they're delicious!"


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

She definitely should have made her sign out of something transparent.


----------



## Mutha PE PS (Jan 6, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe I forgot to post this, so I was on my way back from the auction today when I saw a very scantilly clad (flesh colored panties and a poster over her fun bags) young thing (22 or so). I think she was protesting something but I could have cared less. It was about 40 degrees here today with a wind chill in the 20s. She almost caused many many many wrecks.
> ...


Damn! I hate I missed that. I would've gladly gone down town to see that.


----------



## Supe (Jan 6, 2010)

Hart4515 said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...



I'd have gladly gone "down town" too.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> She definitely should have made her sign out of something transparent.


Or just wrote the message directly onto her body.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

I think the PETA Tiger Lady was hotter.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I think the PETA Tiger Lady was hotter.


No question about it. But she wasn't available to ogle at yesterday. I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Those animals can't help it that they are so darn tasty.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Those animals can't help it that they are so darn tasty.


They could evolve.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

We're going to have to do better than 40 minutes between posts. I throw a half nekked PETA activist out there and it's only good for 15 posts, come on people. Work with me here.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 6, 2010)

I just had a cup of tasty cow chili.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

Mary :) said:


> I just had a cup of tasty cow chili.


Can you put together a diagram using the lady posted above, showing the part of the cow you ate?


----------



## Paul S (Jan 6, 2010)

Oooh, another 5k. Should I try, no must fight the urge, but it is hard to hold back


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

Paul S said:


> Oooh, another 5k. Should I try, no must fight the urge, but it is hard to hold back


I also attempted to fight the urge, but now that there are mostly nekked PETA girl pictures showing up, it's hard to stay away.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Mary :) said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a cup of tasty cow chili.
> ...


I would assume that it's ground sirloin, but the diagram would be much better with ground chuck.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 6, 2010)

1st post in this thread with PE after my name...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

I want to see a chicken with chicken fingers on it's feet. That would be one awkward looking bird.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 6, 2010)

I just had a tasty pig sandwich


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 6, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I think the PETA Tiger Lady was hotter.



She looks a bit jaundiced.

Paul, where have you been dude?


----------



## Paul S (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Fluvial!! I hope all is well.

I've been busy with work and had to put the internets off to the side


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Paul S said:


> Hi Fluvial!! I hope all is well.
> I've been busy with work and had to put the internets off to the side



Now that's just crazy talk.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

The internet submits to no work!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 6, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I would assume that it's ground sirloin, but the diagram would be much better with ground chuck.


Cannibalism?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > I would assume that it's ground sirloin, but the diagram would be much better with ground chuck.
> ...


Is it really cannibalism if you eat yourself?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > I would assume that it's ground sirloin, but the diagram would be much better with ground chuck.
> ...



I was talking about the diagram, not actually eating......never mind.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...


If the chuck is still on the body, it cannot be ground.


----------



## Paul S (Jan 6, 2010)

True, I haven't put aside all internets.


----------



## cement (Jan 6, 2010)

this is working for taking off those holiday pounds!

TOP :bananapowerslide:


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

Damn


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Dammit. I waited for 10 minutes, and still didn't get top.


----------



## cement (Jan 6, 2010)

bwa ha ha


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> ToP
> :bananalama:



WTF, is this after we apply L' Hopital's rule to the indeterminate matrix and subtract the remainder theorm?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > ToP
> ...


No, but you did quote this and then take 2 minutes to hit reply because I had it edited before you posted this.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 6, 2010)

what i wanna know is why that chick goes all the way to SC to do that, when she's from Royal Oak MI! Stay close to home! Anyways, just another east side liberal kook, IMHO.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

She was there to see Chuck.


----------



## cement (Jan 6, 2010)

about his chuck


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> what i wanna know is why that chick goes all the way to SC to do that, when she's from Royal Oak MI! Stay close to home! Anyways, just another east side liberal kook, IMHO.


She looked pretty tan for being from Michigan.



wilheldp_PE said:


> She was there to see Chuck.


I'd like to think so, but I don't think she'd go for my diet.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 6, 2010)

and upchuck. uke:


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 6, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> She looked pretty tan for being from Michigan.


fake-n-bake


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

When I wrote the post about ground chuck I thought that the chuck was the rump. I was incorrect. The chuck is the shoulder, the round is the rump. I'm glad I could clear that up for everyone. Funny that all that PETA chick did was make me research butcher's cuts of meat so I'll know which part of the cow I like best.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> When I wrote the post about ground chuck I thought that the chuck was the rump. I was incorrect. The chuck is the shoulder, the round is the rump. I'm glad I could clear that up for everyone. Funny that all that PETA chick did was make me research butcher's cuts of meat so I'll know which part of the cow I like best.


Now, Chuck, it's not nice to call her names. IIRC from the picture in the paper, her name is Ashley.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah, Ashley from Royal Oak! who despite being a PETA kook is very easy to look at sympathize w/ her plight


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > When I wrote the post about ground chuck I thought that the chuck was the rump. I was incorrect. The chuck is the shoulder, the round is the rump. I'm glad I could clear that up for everyone. Funny that all that PETA chick did was make me research butcher's cuts of meat so I'll know which part of the cow I like best.
> ...



I like Ashley's sirloin the best.


----------



## cement (Jan 6, 2010)

gotta love the kooks


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 6, 2010)

...in my pants


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 6, 2010)

WTF. One of the men in this office has been peeing in the floor of the bathroom.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 6, 2010)

^problem w/ that?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> WTF. One of the men in this office has been peeing in the floor of the bathroom.



George Costanza?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 6, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> ^problem w/ that?


Well it's kind of hard for me to sit down on the seat without putting my feet in it.


----------



## cement (Jan 6, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> WTF. One of the men in this office has been peeing in the floor of the bathroom.


better than in my pants!


----------



## Mutha PE PS (Jan 6, 2010)

cement said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> > WTF. One of the men in this office has been peeing in the floor of the bathroom.
> ...


how do you know its a "man". That's gender profiling.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > ^problem w/ that?
> ...



Is there a reason he doesn't just pee in the toilet? Does he prefer the floor drain? I know some people like the sink, I've always found it a bit challenging.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 6, 2010)

Hart4515 said:


> how do you know its a "man". That's gender profiling.


Because I'm the only female in this office. Before we moved in last week, there were only men here.

Chuck: how would I know? There's no floor drain anyways.


----------



## cement (Jan 6, 2010)

maybe he has overestimated his "reach"


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 6, 2010)

i wuz kiddin anyways - i prefer peeing on buildings, not in them - just how i roll


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 6, 2010)

cement said:


> maybe he has overestimated his "reach"


Isn't there some amusing little poem about that? I should put that up on the wall.

EM: I figured you were.


----------



## Mutha PE PS (Jan 6, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Hart4515 said:
> 
> 
> > how do you know its a "man". That's gender profiling.
> ...


that has gotta suck. Especially in the afternoon.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 6, 2010)

how many times a day (at work) does the avg person pee?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > ^problem w/ that?
> ...


Good thing you wear shoes, then!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 6, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> how many times a day (at work) does the avg person pee?


Good question. I'd guess twice at least. Females maybe more often. Coffee drinkers even more often than that.

Hart: I suspect it's the landlord, which is troublesome because he's such a sweet and nice guy. I'd hate to have to tell him his johnson is too short.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 6, 2010)

I think I pee about 4 times a day average while I'm at work.

I'm a coffee drinker though.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 6, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > how many times a day (at work) does the avg person pee?
> ...


maybe he's got the dreaded Poner! (piss + boner)


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 6, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Good thing you wear shoes, then!


It's nice for you to acknowledge that we do actually wear shoes in Mississippi. 

Hey Rambo!


----------



## Mutha PE PS (Jan 6, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > how many times a day (at work) does the avg person pee?
> ...


Maybe you could suggest a new water saving "low boy " toilet to help him out.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Chuck: how would I know? There's no floor drain anyways.



Just ask him. When I pee on the floor I require a floor drain. If not, it's just plain messy.


----------



## Mutha PE PS (Jan 6, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck: how would I know? There's no floor drain anyways.
> ...


Becomes a hazard as well.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 6, 2010)

Hart4515 said:


> Maybe you could suggest a new water saving "low boy " toilet to help him out.


Ha!

Chuck I'm not sure which one it is. Maybe I should put that pic of Ashley on the wall behind it. Then the guys would all lean in a little closer to read what her sign says.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 6, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Hart4515 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you could suggest a new water saving "low boy " toilet to help him out.
> ...


which could lead to the dreaded Poner (again)!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Good thing you wear shoes, then!
> ...


I'm in SC. We only wear shoes to church, you elitist.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

^^Damn Mississippi snobs.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 6, 2010)

I know!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 6, 2010)

Okay now that made me bust out laughing!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

I prefer the trough with a drip system. They work so well at the stadiums.


----------



## cement (Jan 6, 2010)

getting closer

to TOP...


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 6, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> I prefer the trough with a drip system. They work so well at the stadiums.



*pondering how that would work in a unisex bathroom*


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 6, 2010)

+1!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

so much closer


----------



## cement (Jan 6, 2010)

top

bitches!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 6, 2010)

cement said:


> top
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if you win, are you going to just keep the contractor swag?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

possible ToP if duplicates are cleared?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer the trough with a drip system. They work so well at the stadiums.
> ...


I guess the females could put their backs against the wall and hover over the trough. It would essentially be a bidet/urinal. And I hate troughs. As I said earlier, give me a floor drain any day of the week.


----------



## cement (Jan 6, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > top
> ...


no way I'm winning this


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman1349 said:
> ...


There's always the floor-drain trough. The FL of the trough is about 3 inches below the floor and it just slopes to one end...

To make it unisex, just make the trough a little wider in one spot (kinda like the end of a cul-de-sac) for the ladies. I guess you would also need a trash can on that end to accomodate the ladies' TP


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 6, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> It would essentially be a bidet/urinal.


Don't they use bidets in Europe?

Off to run errands. Happy spamming y'all.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > It would essentially be a bidet/urinal.
> ...


Probably, everything is better in Europe.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 6, 2010)

Is everything cleaner in Europe?


----------



## cement (Jan 6, 2010)

what about reach?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > She was there to see Chuck.
> ...


You could just tell her that you're a part time vegan...in between bites of delicious meat.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...



That reminds me of this:

http://www.dontevenreply.com/view.php?post=78


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> That reminds me of this:http://www.dontevenreply.com/view.php?post=78


That was actually my inspiration. I love that site.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

blah. shameless post. my goal is to have 1000 posts before this 5k thread is done.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> blah. shameless post. my goal is to have 1000 posts before this 5k thread is done.


That'll be no problem.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Afternoon lusone:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> blah. shameless post. my goal is to have 1000 posts before this 5k thread is done.


easy pickins. Many a souls have obtained that and more in these threads.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Wood


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2010)

I start back at work Tuesday...part-time though


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 6, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> I start back at work Tuesday...part-time though


And...how do you feel about that?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

testing my ability to spam with my phone...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> testing my ability to spam with my phone...



you passed


----------



## Supe (Jan 6, 2010)

Apparently MIAF's daughter puked all over herself last night and continued to sleep in it. She informed mommy this morning (thankfully after I left work work) that there was mouth poop all over. Lovely.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > testing my ability to spam with my phone...
> ...


but failed the quick &amp; efficient spamming test


----------



## Mutha PE PS (Jan 6, 2010)

Supe said:


> Apparently MIAF's daughter puked all over herself last night and continued to sleep in it. She informed mommy this morning (thankfully after I left work work) that there was mouth poop all over. Lovely.


love the " mouth poop"!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Supe said:


> Apparently MIAF's daughter puked all over herself last night and continued to sleep in it. She informed mommy this morning (thankfully after I left work work) that there was mouth poop all over. Lovely.



Aaahhhh, the joys of fatherhood.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 6, 2010)

post...


----------



## klk (Jan 6, 2010)

hi!


----------



## Supe (Jan 6, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently MIAF's daughter puked all over herself last night and continued to sleep in it. She informed mommy this morning (thankfully after I left work work) that there was mouth poop all over. Lovely.
> ...



Good thing I'll never know those "joys."


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Supe said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...



All it takes is for one of your little guys to slip past her goalie. And she may decide to take her goalie out of the game without telling you.

The only sure fire way that I know of involves scissors.


----------



## Mutha PE PS (Jan 6, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > I start back at work Tuesday...part-time though
> ...


best of both worlds. It will be nice to get back to work to use the brain and be around other grownups and still be able to spend time with minisnick. I think daycare will be good for minisnick too, introduce him to kids around his age.

i can technically work parttime for 9 months, but we had a couple retirements in dec so workload shifting might require me going back to full time sooner.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2010)

dx cvtvvvvvvvvvvvvvbbb fcgxs,.,mcs


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 6, 2010)

just looking at Ashley's cold pic again...i would love to discuss with her her 'viewpoint', maybe over a rack of ribs &amp; chicken caesar salad


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 6, 2010)

klk said:


> hi!


Hey, happy new year !!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> just looking at Ashley's cold pic again...i would love to discuss with her her 'viewpoint', maybe over a rack of ribs &amp; chicken caesar salad



I would like to have a good viewpoint of her rack.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > just looking at Ashley's cold pic again...i would love to discuss with her her 'viewpoint', maybe over a rack of ribs &amp; chicken caesar salad
> ...


Just ask to see the back of her sign next time you see her.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > EM_PS said:
> ...



Or "Maam, could I get a look at the brisket?"


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 6, 2010)

mmmm brisket

mmmmmm Ashley's brisket :doganim:


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> mmmm brisket
> 
> mmmmmm Ashley's brisket :doganim:


Oh yeah!! Get a little BBQ sauce, some pickles, a glass of sweet tea.... oh wait, what were we talking about?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > mmmm brisket
> ...



Is that Ashley in your avatar?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 6, 2010)

post


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm off to a Christmas Eve church service. See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Eve.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 6, 2010)

Taking the Christmas tree down tonight. Well, my daughter started today and it's mostly done, but I probably won't finish it tonight.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello to the 5k thread! A little late today from morning meetings. It's already lunch time.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 6, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> I'm off to a Christmas Eve church service. See you guys tomorrow.


man they start earlier and earlier every year! I havent even started shopping


----------



## ElCid03 (Jan 6, 2010)

Ever so closer


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 6, 2010)

whatcha know bout that?

ToP :afro:


----------



## cement (Jan 6, 2010)

dang, wasted that time reading this stuff.

hey snick, was that minisnick's first post?


----------



## Dleg (Jan 6, 2010)

I admit that I didn't read anything from last night. Did snick's baby post in this thread?


----------



## cement (Jan 6, 2010)

either that or snick was up late with diapers and feeding and that was a snoozing forehead post.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

post during timeout of street fighter 4... Chun Li is a pushover...


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 6, 2010)

post during a timeout in trying to figure out formulas in excel... Yellow is a color...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello from Dayton.

This GMAC Bowl is turning out to be a pretty good game...too bad the teams suck.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 6, 2010)

It must if you are posting from the game. 

Darned if they aren't calling for sleet and snow tomorrow! It isn't snowing there is it Dleg?

I've made some chicken and dumplings, and man is it good.


----------



## cement (Jan 6, 2010)

TOP :bananalama:


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

post


----------



## cement (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm tellin.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

damn, I got caught. How did you figure out it was me?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > post
> ...


Don't be that guy.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 6, 2010)

what guy?


----------



## Dleg (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't want to be at work


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 6, 2010)

Dog has had his walk and I'm going to bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 7, 2010)

Later.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Dog has had his walk and I'm going to bed. Goodnight all.


Wood?


----------



## cement (Jan 7, 2010)

I wouldn't walk my dog in the woods at night. thar be monsters.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 7, 2010)

mornin


----------



## maryannette (Jan 7, 2010)

Good morning! Wow. This is the first 5-day week I've worked in a long time. It's wearing me out.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 7, 2010)

Top o' the mornin....


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Wood

Daughter was up screaming for 2 hours last night from 2:00 to 4:00. Ahhhh, the joys of fatherhood.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 7, 2010)

"The sun gets up, so up with you - up ear number 1, ear number 2!"

That's a line from a children's book, but I can't remember which one.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 7, 2010)

Mine 8 yr old got cold last night so she got up turned the thermostat to 90...I woke up at 5:30 sweating like a pig...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Mary :) said:


> "The sun gets up, so up with you - up ear number 1, ear number 2!"
> That's a line from a children's book, but I can't remember which one.


My wife got me an old copy of Tootle for Christmas. I didn't remember he took class on Pulling the Dining Car Without Spilling the Soup, which is amazing considering how much that made me laugh as a kid.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Merry Christmas! (Eastern Orthodox)


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 7, 2010)

I thought Eastern orthodox christmas was tuesday...


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 7, 2010)

Saw on the weather that we could get snow flurries tonight here in Florida! It's way to cold here for my blood!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 7, 2010)

December 25 on the "old" calendar is January 7 on the "new" calendar.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 7, 2010)

.(one) .(two) .(three)

Valid post...Three characters and a lusone: for DK arty-smiley-048:


----------



## maryannette (Jan 7, 2010)

My old calendar was 2009.

I guess I'm not that old.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 7, 2010)

booya


----------



## maryannette (Jan 7, 2010)

Luis = Spammer


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 7, 2010)

We have a Winter Storm Warning in effect. Expecting 10-13 inches of snow between now and tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 7, 2010)

Mary :) said:


> Luis = Spammer


You are breaking my repaired heart Mary. How could you? :spammers:


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 7, 2010)

What if you found out you were married to a spammer?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2010)

We're supposed to get a dusting of snow tonight.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 7, 2010)

Is spamming bad?


----------



## Mutha PE PS (Jan 7, 2010)

Mary :) said:


> Is spamming bad?


Spam is bad, Spamming ok


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> We're supposed to get a dusting of snow tonight.


For a while they were saying we would get the same. They're backing off of that now.


----------



## cement (Jan 7, 2010)

Mutha PE PS said:


> Mary :) said:
> 
> 
> > Is spamming bad?
> ...


spam is great! ever have a spam mcmuffin?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > We're supposed to get a dusting of snow tonight.
> ...


I'd really be surprised if we even get a dusting.


----------



## cement (Jan 7, 2010)

minus 6 in CO this morning.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 7, 2010)

we're supposed to get an inch here!!! I love snow! We get so little of it in the Raleigh area that we never really get tired of it. I will admit though, when we got 22" a few years back, I was WAY tired of it by the time it was gone! We had snow mountains in the corners of parking lots that were here for over a month.


----------



## Mutha PE PS (Jan 7, 2010)

cement said:


> Mutha PE PS said:
> 
> 
> > Mary :) said:
> ...


Thankfully No. Spent a week in Cancun, they love the stuff. Had it available for breakfast every morning; along with the bananna leaf wrapped whole fish! Very appetizing after a good hard night of drinkin!


----------



## cement (Jan 7, 2010)

I like how the drunken teenagers go stagger back to the hotels by the big lagoon with the crocodiles in it


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 7, 2010)

All we got was rain. Thank goodness!

HOWEVER the high tomorrow is supposed to be in the 20's. !!


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 7, 2010)

Today feels like a Friday! I hate that!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> All we got was rain. Thank goodness!


Its snowing right now in Huntsville...


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 7, 2010)

I kind of hope we get flurries tonight because if it's this cold we may as well see alittle snow!


----------



## cement (Jan 7, 2010)

top?

nope!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

blah. I hate thursdays...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> > All we got was rain. Thank goodness!
> ...



Time to put snow tires on the car and go to the store to stock up on bread, milk, and water.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 7, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> > All we got was rain. Thank goodness!
> ...


I reckon we must be farther south than them.

_Chance of light sleet in the morning. Rain during the day. Sleet likely and slight chance of light snow in the afternoon. Cloudy. Highs in the upper 30s. North winds 10 to 15 mph. The chance of precipitation near 100 percent._

I'm going to head to the office before the street freezes. No way I am hanging around this madhouse!

*Chuck*: What are these snow tires of which you speak?

Hmm: upon checking the radar I see frozen precip over Jackson. Maybe I'd better look outside! I wonder if hubby would let me borrow the Kubota ...


----------



## Supe (Jan 7, 2010)

If our PM does what he implied he's going to do, I'm going to throw an office party.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Hmm: upon checking the radar I see frozen precip over Jackson. Maybe I'd better look outside! I wonder if hubby would let me borrow the Kubota ...


Kubota?! There's only one orange tractor and the name starts with an "A"!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Good morning, eb.com!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> *Chuck*: What are these snow tires of which you speak?


Super Swampers work just as well.



Flyer_PE said:


> Kubota?! There's only one orange tractor and the name starts with an "A"!


Kubotas scare me. They seem pretty high and narrow tracked. I wouldn't get on one even with a ROPS.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 7, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Kubotas scare me. They seem pretty high and narrow tracked. I wouldn't get on one even with a ROPS.


This one is interesting in that it's kind of small. So small that hubby could almost just stand up and let the tractor run out from under him. I like it because of it size. Plus it's a 4WD.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 7, 2010)

My dad has a small Ford (3350 I believe) and a Dynahoe backhoe/front end loader combo (old 1985 model POS).


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 7, 2010)

#1712


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 7, 2010)

I grew up with Allis Chalmers tractors and New Holland hay equipment. The One-Sixty that I started driving at age 5 is stashed in my garage. I was hoping to use it to plow snow this Winter but the hydraulics failed when I tried to lift the blade I bought. That's what happens when you play with 40-year-old equipment.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> I grew up with Allis Chalmers tractors and New Holland hay equipment. The One-Sixty that I started driving at age 5 is stashed in my garage. I was hoping to use it to plow snow this Winter but the hydraulics failed when I tried to lift the blade I bought. That's what happens when you play with 40-year-old equipment.



We used to have a very old AC (gas engine) loader that I rebuilt. Thing was free and it was worth what we paid for it. Every time we used it I had to spray starting fluid in it to get it to start. The compression on the thing was so bad that it probably had about 5 Hp. It could barely turn the hydraulic pump.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2010)

My dad has a Ford industrial (blue AND yellow) that has a three point hitch, PTO and lift. Mainly used for bush hogging and flail mowing, but he has a scrape blade, disc harrow, single plow and box dump for it. It is nice sized for what he does with it.

Kubotas are too tight for me. Same with those Eastern European things you see.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 7, 2010)

I think Kubotas are cool. I like orange.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

Why are there so many complaining about the snow? We've had snow on the roads for a couple of weeks now, the overnight low was -12 at my house, and there's no real indication the snow will be gone anytime soon.

Oh well, I guess that's what I get for living in a state that basically requires snow tires for 6 mos/yr.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 7, 2010)

I love snow. I wish I lived in a state where I could snowboard for half the year. East coast snow is horrible.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> I love snow. I wish I lived in a state where I could snowboard for half the year. East coast snow ice is horrible.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Big difference between ice and snow. I was surprised how easy real snow is to drive on.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 7, 2010)

I wish it would snow down here every now and again. Once every 20 years is not enough for me.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, normally snow is not a problem. Unfortunately, it got just warm enough to make the roads a little slushy last night so consequently the highways were an ice skating rink this morning.

The big problem with driving in this weather is not so much the weather itself, but more of the idiots who don't know what the hell they're doing. There are 3 types of drivers encountered:

1-The ones that assume that because they have AWD/4WD they are invincible and attempt to drive the speed limit.

2-The seasoned guys who know how to take it slow, but can still keep moving (we need more of these)

3-The "white knuckled" idiots who set their cruise control at idle and crawl at a painfully slow pace.

What ends up happening usually is that the white-knuckled idiots clog up traffic so bad that nothing moves, then the invincible speed demons end up crashing because they're too busy dodging the slow guys, and end up collecting the seasoned guys who just happened to be waiting for the slow pokes to move. Meanwhile, the slowpokes manage to dodge everything and completely miss the fact that their stupidity caused the whole thing.

I can understand driving with caution, in fact I actually applaud it, but there becomes a point when people drive with too much caution and end up creating more problems than they were trying to avoid.

IF YOU'RE NOT COMFORTABLE DRIVING IN THE SNOW/ICE, STAY THE FUCK OFF OF THE ROADS!!!! Stay home and find a parking lot to practice if you need to learn how to drive (like when you got your learner's permit)

[/rant]


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Yeah, normally snow is not a problem. Unfortunately, it got just warm enough to make the roads a little slushy last night so consequently the highways were an ice skating rink this morning.
> The big problem with driving in this weather is not so much the weather itself, but more of the idiots who don't know what the hell they're doing. There are 3 types of drivers encountered:
> 
> 1-The ones that assume that because they have AWD/4WD they are invincible and attempt to drive the speed limit.
> ...


:appl: Well said. BTW, I classify as #2 most of the time, #1 some of the time.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 7, 2010)

So, I just wanted to ask a question.

If babies cannot be banned from commercial flights, can anyone be banned from driving on snow/ice?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Mary :) said:


> So, I just wanted to ask a question.
> If babies cannot be banned from commercial flights, can anyone be banned from driving on snow/ice?



Babies....obviously.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

I also believe babies are banned from operating airplanes in the snow/ice as well...


----------



## cement (Jan 7, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, normally snow is not a problem. Unfortunately, it got just warm enough to make the roads a little slushy last night so consequently the highways were an ice skating rink this morning.
> ...


that is a nice compilation.

looks like the road crews ran out of sand today? driving on packed snow is OK for me, but I was kinda surprised.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> I also believe babies are banned from operating airplanes in the snow/ice as well...



airplanes on conveyor belts?


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 7, 2010)

Dont see snow here real often...but I definitely dont miss it


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

cement said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > :appl: Well said. BTW, I classify as #2 most of the time, #1 some of the time.
> ...


Thx. I think the real problem is that because the slow pokes don't realize they're causing these problems, they never see a reason to drive differently. If they ever DO see a wreck, it just reinforces the perception they need to drive insanely slow (if not slower). How can you teach someone who doesn't know they need to learn?

I just need to install one of those heavy duty cattle guards across the front of my truck and just start pushing people...



Chucktown PE said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > I also believe babies are banned from operating airplanes in the snow/ice as well...
> ...


That introduces a whole other issue of getting the conveyor belt to work in the snow/ice


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 7, 2010)

Just checking in and adding my +1!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

BTW, I think I'm more of a 1.5. I know how to drive in the snow/ice, but sometimes I catch myself going a little faster than I need to. I've only wrecked once in the snow, but it was because the car in front of me break-checked me going into a big corner (one of the #3 idiots), so I had lost traction as I entered the corner. That car just kept on driving, completly oblivious to the fact I was upside-down in the ditch behind him. Dick.

On a related note: it is completely possible to flip a Mitsu. Eclipse going only 30 mph.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 7, 2010)

Mary :) said:


> So, I just wanted to ask a question.
> If babies cannot be banned from commercial flights, can anyone be banned from driving on snow/ice?



Hey...we can't ban 25 year old, Muslim extremists that had a father go to the government to warn them about his son, and had explosives in his crotchal area from a flight....there's no way we could ban babies.

Now 50 year old women, you may never fly again!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2010)

cement said:


> dang, wasted that time reading this stuff.
> 
> hey snick, was that minisnick's first post?


yep. B) Although most of the spaces got removed when it posted.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 7, 2010)

How hard does it have to be to find a folding screen in this town !?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Thx. I think the real problem is that because the slow pokes don't realize they're causing these problems, they never see a reason to drive differently. If they ever DO see a wreck, it just reinforces the perception they need to drive insanely slow (if not slower). How can you teach someone who doesn't know they need to learn?


They've never had an accident, but they've seen a lot of them in their rearview mirror.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> We have a Winter Storm Warning in effect. Expecting 10-13 inches of snow between now and tomorrow morning.


we were supposed to get 5-6 inches last night into this morning...we got about 3 inches


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 7, 2010)

I need to invest in a punching bag.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I need to invest in a punching bag.


The Perfect Pushup is a great alternative. They're only $20-30 and they take up almost no space at all.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > I need to invest in a punching bag.
> ...



I want to hit something. This would be primarily for stress relief and channeling my anger into something that doesn't break when I hit it (costing me money in the process). The secondary benefit would be cardiovascular endurance.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

I would suggest getting a retired display cell phone. They are great for throwing across the room, they don't work so you don't have to worry about breaking them, and they're portable. Just put one in your pocket and you have a mobile stress releif station. It's also effective if you have annoying co-workers who won't leave you alone, as you can just pick it up and start talking into it as a decoy.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 7, 2010)

zip-a-dee-do-daaah

zip-a-dee-ay


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Mary :) said:


> zip-a-dee-do-daaah
> zip-a-dee-ay


Plenty of sunshine, headed my way!


----------



## maryannette (Jan 7, 2010)

super cali


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I want to hit something. This would be primarily for stress relief and channeling my anger into something that doesn't break when I hit it (costing me money in the process). The secondary benefit would be cardiovascular endurance.


Yup an 80lb heavy bag will do the trick (or 60lb, no idea how strappin' you are) - get some good gloves too (not speed bag gloves), they make such a more satisfying thump on a solidly landed punch.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 7, 2010)

MY...we're playful today aren't we Mary? fragilisticespealodosious.....


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

post


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 7, 2010)

I know this isn't new, and the story has probably been posted on this forum before, but I just read it again and it's as funny as ever so I thought I'd share.

http

://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/travelne...nt-letter.html

The people in the office around me must think there is something terribly wrong with me as I try to stifle my laugh. I was crying from laughing so hard, people must think I'm having a really bad day.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 7, 2010)

fantabolous


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 7, 2010)

Seems like the board is kind of quiet today...


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

really quiet

edit: ToP


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

shhhhhhhhh

theyre watching...


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

they're always watching


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Some of us are trying to sleep.


----------



## Supe (Jan 7, 2010)

I have to conduct two RFU sessions today, including one for night shift, and I'm losing my voice! Doh!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Post.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Yep, I'm thinking about the 80lb bag. When the wifey starts pissing me off I can just go out and hit some shit.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Yep, I'm thinking about the 80lb bag. When the wifey starts pissing me off I can just go out and hit some shit.


I prefer to play Grand Theft Auto. Any time my wife comes home from work and I'm playing that game, she knows I had a bad day, especially if all I'm doing is blowing shit up.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, I'm thinking about the 80lb bag. When the wifey starts pissing me off I can just go out and hit some shit.
> ...



The problem for me is that my wife is the one causing my bad day. And I don't have a place in the house to get away from her and play GTA. Plus I don't have an XBox 360 and I beat GTA on the old one.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

Get a PS3 and play GTA4. I prefer the PS to XBox any day of the week.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Another 40 minutes between posts. Unacceptable.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

50 min this time. Everyone go home already?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> 50 min this time. Everyone go home already?



I guess so. At least I have your avatar to keep my company.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

you'll ruin your hands playing video games! PUNCH something! Do it - DO IT NOW!


----------



## Supe (Jan 7, 2010)

One RFU session down, only took half an hour. Now I have to kill an hour until the night shift comes in at 6:00 and do it all over again.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Supe said:


> One RFU session down, only took half an hour. Now I have to kill an hour until the night shift comes in at 6:00 and do it all over again.



Does your lady friend make calls to the construction trailer?


----------



## Dleg (Jan 7, 2010)

Good morning!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Dleg said:


> Good morning!



Wood

Edit: How'd the rat hunting go?


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

Supe said:


> One RFU session down, only took half an hour. Now I have to kill an hour until the night shift comes in at 6:00 and do it all over again.


night shift...great tune


----------



## Dleg (Jan 7, 2010)

No rat hunting yet ... too many family responsibilities and social things that last two nights. I'm still planning on it, but probably over the weekend (today's Friday already)


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

Urg! You two! Shoot something! Punch something!

just kidding, carry on


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 7, 2010)

Adding my afternoon +1


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

bang-bang.

*smack*

ok, I shot something, then punched something else. still feel the same


----------



## Supe (Jan 7, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > One RFU session down, only took half an hour. Now I have to kill an hour until the night shift comes in at 6:00 and do it all over again.
> ...



Sadly I'm in the main office, so no. Even if I were in a trailer, she couldn't make it past security, which is pretty tight thanks to these dang environmentalists.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 7, 2010)

Come on you guys. All men have an intrisinic fascination with weapons. Even if they don't know it yet.

Without exception, all of my friends that I have talked to this week about shooting rats and buying an airgun want to come over and shoot the gun. Lawyers, engineers, doctors, teachers. Maybe not at a rat, but at something - cans, etc.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Lawyers, guns and money. That's a song, ain't it?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

squirrels = cans = rats

all when I'm holding an air gun...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 7, 2010)

lawyers = rats

all the time


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

I thought Webster's dictionary defined Lawyers as "see: Rat"


----------



## Dleg (Jan 7, 2010)

I still think lawyers are scum, but living out here as an expat (sort of), and getting to know a lot of lawyers, I have come to realize that there are various kinds of lawyers, and some are OK. The government attorneys - prosecutors and agency counsels and such - are generally pretty decent. They barely make more than I do, and they're generally out there trying to get the scum off the streets, or to promote the rule of law. Which you don't really appreciate until you live somewhere a little more third-worldy than the continental US.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, my beef is mostly with the frivilous lawsuit and shit-stain defense attorneys. I can understand the need for a decent defense (if you are in fact innocent), but there's something inherantly wrong with getting a scum-bag off because of a technicality.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 7, 2010)

^... or bankrupting the "loser" in a divorce case, etc. etc. - all the unethical billing practices. But hey, lawyers make the rules, so the rules always favor the lawyers.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

THe only reason the lawyers make the rules is that the public at large is dumb and is willing to pay them whatever the laywer asks. As long as someone is willing to pay the prices lawyers set, they will not change anything.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 7, 2010)

NOt really - if you don't pay a lawyer, they confiscate your other property - through the courts that they run. If you don't like the rules, you must protest them through the courts - which they run. If you want the rules changed, you must ask Congress, which is composed of many lawyers (a majority?), or at the very least, doesn't make a move without legal advice .... from lawyers.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

dugga-dadugga-dadugga...dugga-dadugga-dadugga

*speedbag triplets*


----------



## Dleg (Jan 7, 2010)

????


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

Dleg said:


> ????


[the sound of hitting speedbag in series of 3 rights, 3 lefts, etc] sorry, just following up dexman's post below



Dexman1349 said:


> bang-bang.
> *smack*
> 
> ok, I shot something, then punched something else. still feel the same


----------



## Dleg (Jan 7, 2010)

I see.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2010)

I got some punk teenagers you can come shoot with any gun that you want...preferably bazookas.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

Need a little Walt Kowalski help do ya?

[Gran Torino]


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> Need a little Walt Kowalski help do ya?[Gran Torino]


I don't want some old man to die to send these guys to jail. I want these guys to die a horrible death so they stop trying to break into my house.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > Need a little Walt Kowalski help do ya?[Gran Torino]
> ...


The 30-06 I mention in the air-rifle thread:

I can hit a pie plate standing off-hand consistantly at 150 yards. Not sure if this info is worthwhile, just sayin...


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

Hook Em Horns!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

College football is gone for several months after tomorrow... The world returns to normal on Saturday (NFL playoffs)


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 7, 2010)

Man it is COLD here. At least that snow they were talking about never materialized.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2010)

I always wondered who used D batteries. Now I know...everything for mini-snick runs on D batteries. Need to run to sams this weekend to get a bulk pack.


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

we're still in the 1000's? let's get this baby movin'


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> I always wondered who used D batteries. Now I know...everything for mini-snick runs on D batteries. Need to run to sams this weekend to get a bulk pack.


Your "manipulator" doesn't? A former girlfriend told me that hers was the only thing she had that took D batteries.


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> Hook Em Horns!


Yeah baby!!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2010)

rudy said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > Hook Em Horns!
> ...


Lose Colt + Lose Lead = Lose Game


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

:bawling:

I'm soooooo sad. It's horrible.

EDIT: I would so gladly trade my 'top of the page' to get Colt back. Cooolllllltttttttt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 7, 2010)

TOP?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> TOP?


Scooped by Rudy.


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

i'm still bawling


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

rudy said:


> :bawling:
> I'm soooooo sad. It's horrible.


that play call was f'n sad! Guy's turning into a regular glass-jaw joe


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2010)

Had shrimp chimichanga for dinner, oh so yummy


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

it was a hard hit in the back


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah just a phrase is all. he's def not helping his NFL draft status


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

My mag-lite uses D batteries. Most of my kiddo's stuff uses AA's


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 7, 2010)

rudy said:


> it was a hard hit in the back



That was not a hit in the back. Looks like Gilbert might be down too. These Texas boys can't hang with Bama.


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

now the 2nd string looks to be out. oh the insanity!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, I really can't believe it, JR has not posted once in this thread :blink:


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

i'm sure Alabama doesn't want to win this way


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> My mag-lite uses D batteries. Most of my kiddo's stuff uses AA's


yeah i got one of those cop-beaters too. Also a Grundig radio, and a robotic R2D2 i got my wife for christmas takes D batts

Put Vince Young in!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 7, 2010)

rudy said:


> i'm sure Alabama doesn't want to win this way



Winning a national championship by handily kicking the other team's ass? What's the matter with that?


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> rudy said:
> 
> 
> > i'm sure Alabama doesn't want to win this way
> ...


i want to see a football game. with the best of the best playing against each other... with colt and the alabama heisman winner playing the whole time.

 i can't watch anymore


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Texas is still hanging in there. I wouldn't call the game yet.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2010)

A "W" is a "W", regardless of who plays. Alabama could win without Ingram, but I don't think Texas can win without Colt. That means Bama is the better team because they don't rely on one player.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

you want to see a FB game? the real football games resume on Saturday...


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

heh. texas defense will keep this game close...now what if 3rd stringer qb comes in and Alabama loses? How sick would that be?! I so want this to happen


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

we're rolling now... 1800 posts!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2010)

can't believe tomorrow is Friday already...


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> heh. texas defense will keep this game close...now what if 3rd stringer qb comes in and Alabama loses? How sick would that be?! I so want this to happen


EM_PS you understand my pain. Thanks for the dream. That would be awesome! If they win with the 2nd stringer, they'd be all set for next year.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

Avatar: The last airbender is a great TV show...


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

the cartoon is so addictive


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Our 2nd string RB just busted off a HUGE run for a TD. What's your 2nd string QB done for you lately?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 7, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> heh. texas defense will keep this game close...now what if 3rd stringer qb comes in and Alabama loses? How sick would that be?! I so want this to happen



Really, 49 yard touchdown run?


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

:bawling:

i can't take it anymore


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > heh. texas defense will keep this game close...now what if 3rd stringer qb comes in and Alabama loses? How sick would that be?! I so want this to happen
> ...


Are you on Team Tide tonight, C-town?


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

rudy said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > heh. texas defense will keep this game close...now what if 3rd stringer qb comes in and Alabama loses? How sick would that be?! I so want this to happen
> ...


My wife grew up in Dallas (Plano), hence the pull for the Horns. Also, i never need an excuse to pull for anybody but SEC


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Our 2nd string RB just busted off a HUGE run for a TD. What's your 2nd string QB done for you lately?


running back... shmuming back. our poor 2nd string quarterback is still trying.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> My wife grew up in Dallas (Plano), hence the pull for the Horns. Also, i never need an excuse to pull for anybody but SEC


I don't like the Big-10 because OSU is always overrated (even though they actually managed to win their ill-gotten BCS game this year)

I don't like the Big-12 because my cousins went to OU, and they are annoying as shit about Big-12 football.

I don't like the Pac-10 because USC is overrated similarly to OSU.

I like the Big East and SEC for Louisville and Alabama respectively.

I tolerate the ACC because I don't actively hate any team in that conference (now that "Daddy" Bowden finally got bounced from FSU).


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 7, 2010)

half the teachers at my kids daycare center are pro-texas


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2010)

PICK!


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh My GOD did you see that throw. He almost caught it in the end zone!

Ah crap! an interception :bawling:


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah this is going to put the invisible asterik next to Bama if they win.

Texas D is much better than I expected though but bama's size and spewed may be to much IMO.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2010)

I think they are pulling Ingram on every other drive just to make this game fair. He just makes the Texas D look silly.


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

i'm trying not watch, but i just can't look away


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2010)

C'mon SAFETY!


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

the defense looks like it's getting tired. i was hoping they would win the game. interception and score.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

Big 10 had a great bowl season. PSU over LSU, Wisconsin over whoever the hell they beat, OSU dominating the 'fearsome' ducks, Iowa easy over GT, Northwestern damn near grinding out a win against Auburn in OT (prob best game of bowl season).


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

that reminds me. time to check college pick 'em standings.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2010)

Ever notice when they show the punter camera from behind it alwys looks like he is punting it out of bounds?


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

i think that's the plan. alabama has a good returner. texas can't afford to have him run it all the way back.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 7, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Wow, I really can't believe it, JR has not posted once in this thread :blink:


Yeah, where's he been?


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

workin hard for the $$


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

money money money money


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2010)

Geesh it takes forever to scroll down to the bottom of this thread on the iPod safari


----------



## cement (Jan 7, 2010)

show off


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

cool iPod! must be nice.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 7, 2010)

Happy New Year, rudy!


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Happy New Year, rudy!


Happy New Year Fluvial! and Congratulations on 'Top of the Page'!


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

shit - time to send in a shirtless Matthew McConaughey...piss on the fire &amp; call the dog


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2010)

Dumb ass play call shuffle pass with 8 seconds left in the first half? Blame that last touchdown on the coach....

Good god this is terrible to watch, maybe the ratings were better when the voters kept the sec teams out of the big game?


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah! send 'im in with his bongos too.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> Dumb ass play call shuffle pass with 8 seconds left in the first half? Blame that last touchdown on the coach....
> Good god this is terrible to watch, maybe the ratings were better when the voters kept the sec teams out of the big game?


texas = cincinatti ?


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

so disappointing


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

actually they said it at beginning of game: Texas = Finland - from the 1980 winter olympics, where USA hockey knocked off Russia (Florida) an upset for sure, but still had to beat Finland (Texas) for the gold medal.


----------



## ElCid03 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think that McCoy knows how much he is going to make in the NFL and he is not going to risk that. It's always about the money.


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

has the draft already happened?


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

who's gonna recruit the guy after Nebraska and now this? Might make a good benchwarmer i suppose


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

guess it'll depend on how bad the injury is.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

he's got an acute case of Sam Bradford syndrome...hope the degree is employable


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

i know, i know.... get my mind out of the gutter...



EM_PS said:


> *he's got *an *acute* c*as*e*$* of Sam Bradford syndrome...hope the degree is employable


----------



## cement (Jan 7, 2010)

go rudy!


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

nice -

well gilbert gotfried or whoever this dbag is can only try to not turn the ball over no more


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2010)

MayBe saban should offer to play with 10?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2010)

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah, give the midget (saban) his title trophy - he's due to jump ship from Tuscaloosa pretty soon anyways


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

it's so frustrating.

gilbert led his team to a high school football championship. this isn't high school, but he does have the ability to be a good quarterback.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2010)

Should be great experience for him next year


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

how will that work? will gilbert playing in the 2009 championship game count as one year, against his four year eligibility?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2010)

Was he red shirted this season?

Is this game part of the 2009 season or 2010? I recall a few years ago some players got suspended for the next season before the bowl games started and they were not allowed to play in the bowl game since it was "next season" but I don't really know...


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

i don't think he was red shirted. in fact, i thought i saw him in a few plays when colt was taken out during one of texas' big wins.

colt was red shirted when vince young was the quarterback, and colt was able to play the four years.

i guess this answers my question... it'll count one against his four years.

EDIT: TOUCHDOWN BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2010)

Texas is showing signs of life. TD and onsides kick. I have a feeling that Bama won't give up two TDs in a row.


----------



## rudy (Jan 7, 2010)

On side kick? He kicked into the Alabama guy right in between the numbers.

And the next play? Pass interference on Shipley, but wasn't called. And the next play, pass interference on Texas number 9... and wasn't called again.

C'mon! where are the flags $%^&amp;*!

EDIT: TOUCHDOWN BABY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT2: 2-POINT CONVERSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dleg (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow - 2 pages of posts while I was away? That's extremely unusual for EB evening activity.


----------



## rudy (Jan 8, 2010)

It's the Texas game. Lots to talk (or cry) about.

EDIT: I am so sad. Leaving now to drown in my sorrow. :bawling:


----------



## Dleg (Jan 8, 2010)

Eh.


----------



## rudy (Jan 8, 2010)

Texas was outscored in the Texas vs. Alabama BCS championship game.

Ok, one more post for the road.


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2010)

Dleg said:


> Eh.


that's what I said


----------



## Dleg (Jan 8, 2010)

It just doesn't seem very exciting to me here in the middle of the day, at work.


----------



## rudy (Jan 8, 2010)

Cheer up. If it's the middle of the day, then the day is almost over. Ours is yet to begin. I bet the weather out there is nice. It's freezing cold here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow - I have been gone awhile. I am not even going to try to go back thru 38 pages of this thread. Anyone have a synopsis? 



rudy said:


> It's freezing cold here.


Rudy - we have 6" of snow on the ground and will probably get another 6" - 12" over the course of the next few days!






I really like it - even if I have to spend time shoveling my car out.

Now, Mrs. JR, she's not as much of a fan. She typically looks like Ralphey's little brother in a christmas story squeaking behind her parka, scarf, and several layers of clothing. She continues to exclaim that it is a good thing she is in love otherwise she would be heading back to Florida.

I told her Florida is actually just as cold these days ... :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## Dleg (Jan 8, 2010)

It's definitely not freezing here.


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2010)

this winter is starting to look like the Day After Tomorrrow movie...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

The winter here has been mild up until now - it is finally starting to kick in. I see the extended weather forcast is for snow ... and more snow!

I just wish it wouldn't stay so gloomy for so long. That really seems to be the worst of it. Well, of course, there is the black ice as well ...

JR


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2010)

the gloomy is the worst. gloomy keeps the black ice from melting too!


----------



## Dleg (Jan 8, 2010)

The meteorologist/climate researcher I know from Univ. of Guam told us in his most recent lecture that recent, reputable research has indicated that previous ice ages started rather suddenly - over the space of just a few years. One bad winter is all it takes.... So he says. (he's sort of a doubter when it comes to the global warming scare - he doesn't doubt that the climate is changing, he just doubts that anyone knows what it means for us, or what is going to happen x years from now, or that man has anything to do with it.)


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

Wind chill here this morning is 5 degrees !! That's unheard of in these parts. I bet a lot of folks woke up to frozen pipes today.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Alabama Crimson Tide, National Champions.

I need a t-shirt to that effect.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Alabama Crimson Tide, National Champions.
> I need a t-shirt to that effect.


Yeah, it would make a nice wash rag for when I washed my car.

: d &amp; r :


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 8, 2010)

Man, imagine all the snowboarding I could do if we were in an ice age! I can't wait!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

^^ That's just nuts !!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 8, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Lawyers, guns and money. That's a song, ain't it?


Yeah, Warren Zevon. I might have posted it back on 12/23.



Dleg said:


> I still think lawyers are scum, but living out here as an expat (sort of), and getting to know a lot of lawyers, I have come to realize that there are various kinds of lawyers, and some are OK.


Pretty much all of them except the trial lawyers and divorce attourneys are OK.

No snow last night...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Yeah, it would make a nice wash rag for when I washed my car.


Awwww...little bitter, are we?


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 8, 2010)

It's bid day!!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 8, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Alabama could win without Ingram...


That is just unfair for the kid. He is a heck of a player and Defense Coordinators have to plan schemes just because of him. I am sure Bama fans do not want to find if your statement is true or false. Of course, it is easier to say something like that when he is running thru the gut and gaining 11 years per carry. Anyone can do it...right? Think again.



rudy said:


> On side kick? He kicked into the Alabama guy right in between the numbers.
> And the next play? Pass interference on Shipley, but wasn't called. And the next play, pass interference on Texas number 9... and wasn't called again.
> 
> C'mon! where are the flags $%^&amp;*!
> ...


I feel your pain Rudy. I have been in your side more than once. I followed Florida's season this year just because I admire Tim Tebow. Remember the game in Atlanta and how exciting it was until he was intercepted by Arenas in the End Zone. Not a good feeling.

Being honest with you Rudy, this was Alabama's game to loose. They were the superior team. I told the same to my son for the SEC game. At least Texas made it all the way to the final game.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 8, 2010)

Good Morning all!!! The snow event in central NC was the same as always....NO SNOW!

I was wondering how much money the local meteorologists cost the taxpayers by predicting all this snow, have the trucks start to "treat" the roads, and have everyone on stand-by only to have nothing happen.....over and over again.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Alabama could win without Ingram...
> ...


Uh, the WERE without Ingram for much of the 2nd quarter when they scored 24 points because he was having severe hamstring cramps. There's no doubt that Ingram is an impact player, and he contributes greatly to the team. But McElroy is a hell of a quarterback, they have a stable of great receivers, and the back up RBs (Richardson and Upchurch) are better than most teams' starters. Alabama was the complete package, but Texas was relying on one man to win this game.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Friday morning lusone:

Christmas is over. Time to get back to work.

There's still some holiday stuff left to go on our (read that: my wife's) calendar but it will be other people entertaining us.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 8, 2010)

I got an inch and a half this morning. Nice fluffly stuff. No icing on the windshield.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

Inch and a half, huh?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> I got an inch and a half this morning. Nice fluffly stuff. No icing on the windshield.


Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh, snow!


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2010)

cruel.

that's what Chaz Bono said.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Awwww...little bitter, are we?


I'm just kidding wil. You know I don't follow football. It used to drive the other people in the office crazy when they'd all come in talking about "the big game" over the weekend and I'd say "what game?"  But I think Ole Miss grads are supposed to pretend they don't like Alabama.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Awwww...little bitter, are we?
> ...



I thought Ole Miss grads weren't supposed to like Miss. State.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

Gotta get to work. Too much to do. Happy day, ebers!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Work?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

Stupid Friday


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> I got an inch and a half this morning.


Oh my ... that whole cold/shrinkage got to you eh?! :brick:



Santiagj said:


> Nice fluffly stuff. No icing on the windshield.


It was funny watching people on the drive to work this morning - they were driving really, really slow. If I have learned one thing in life it is this: when in Rome, do as the Romans! It took me 30 mins to drive to work on a commute that usually takes no longer than 10 mins!

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 8, 2010)

I fell asleep during the game last night at the half. Maybe they'll replay it on FSS. My daughter was up screaming for 2 hours Wednesday night so I was rather tired. Good news is she only screamed for 30 minutes last night.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I thought Ole Miss grads weren't supposed to like Miss. State.


That too.


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2010)

ug.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 8, 2010)

It may be an inch and a half but its as wide as a tuna can!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> It may be an inch and a half but its as wide as a tuna can!



It seems like that would be difficult to articulate.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> It may be an inch and a half but its as wide as a tuna can!


I would advise against using that as a pickup line at the club...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Santiagj said:
> 
> 
> > It may be an inch and a half but its as wide as a tuna can!
> ...



^^ Concur


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

Great minds think alike.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

C'mon guys. Let's make a run for 2000.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

I can do a few, but not all afternoon. +1


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

C'mon Flyer!


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

+1!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

Rats. I got a letter returned 'unknown address'.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

better than unknown assdread.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Shameless post


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 8, 2010)

lusone:

...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

It's freakin' cold out there. I just had to do some site survey work at the Stadium.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

+1!


----------



## Paul S (Jan 8, 2010)

Shameless post.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

+1!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 8, 2010)

I was popping manhole lids this morning at a wastewater plant. It was 32 or so, but with the wind blowing off the harbor it felt a lot colder. Plus it was raining.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

+1!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

+2


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

again


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi paul!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Shameful post.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

--1


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 8, 2010)

+1 to shame


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

--1


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh no. This crap again? Glad its only 5k. It will be crazy the day it is decided to go to 10k. What is the record?


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 8, 2010)

Record for I am a Gigantic DoucheBag

I think the most we have done is a 10k.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

--1


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Lots of shameless post padding.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 8, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> Record for what?
> 
> I think the most we have done is a 10k.


Record time. I remember that the last time this looked like a radio marathon. C'mmon, we can do 2k before 3PM!!!! and stuff like that. It was crazy.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeehaw.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

--1


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 8, 2010)

--2

Huh???


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Mary is kicking in to gear as of late. I thought you were doing work or something.

Edit: TOP bitches.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 8, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Mary is kicking in to gear as of late. I thought you were doing work or something.Edit: TOP bitches.


She is not the only one.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

We're trying to get to 2000 chuck


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 8, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> We're trying to get to 2000 chuck


So you are the one leading the charge. Nice av


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Post


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Giggity.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

lusone:


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

--1


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 8, 2010)

I think we should have a "Ten Words minimum" rule!!!


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 8, 2010)

Dang it. Let me join the parade then. Had nothing better to do anyways.

lusone:


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 8, 2010)

notice how my rule was exactly ten words!....


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 8, 2010)

Are the mods allowing triple posts this time around? It was not allowed before. What is the prize?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

Undertaker said:


> Nice av


Thanks. That is either 1977 or 78.

No double posts. 

I forgot what the prize is!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 8, 2010)

triple posting will be severely punished


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

we should have a race between this thread and the "Horse is to stable" thread to see which would get to 15k first.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

ten lashes!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

bamboo shoots under the fingernails


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 8, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Undertaker said:
> 
> 
> > Nice av
> ...


Youre welcome.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 8, 2010)

can I pick who gives the lashes?


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 8, 2010)

I just drank a rockstar and it didnt help with my lack of motivation.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 8, 2010)

+1!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> I just drank a rockstar


How did you melt him?


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 8, 2010)

motivation -1


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 8, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> ten lashes!


:wub: How sweet.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 8, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> I just drank a rockstar and it didnt help with my lack of motivation.



Lita Ford maybe? I sure hope not Steven Tyler....that guy looks like acid is rotting him away already!


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 8, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Santiagj said:
> 
> 
> > I just drank a rockstar
> ...



With my mind. It contained 160mg of caffeine.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

NC you oughta go back and delete your extra posts.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Thanks. That is either 1977 or 78.


Sooo...1 or 2 years before I was born.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 8, 2010)

Pandora = great success


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 8, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> NC you oughta go back and delete your extra posts.



I was hoping for the 10 lashes!?????


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 8, 2010)

hmmm, hey whats over there!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> With my mind. It contained 160mg of caffeine.


Righteous!



wilheldp_PE said:


> Sooo...1 or 2 years before I was born.


And don't you forget it, young'un. ld-025:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Motivation is dropping past 0. I'm starting to demotivate other people.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Motivation is dropping past 0. I'm starting to demotivate other people.


Bring some refreshments into the office.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 8, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. That is either 1977 or 78.
> ...


Didn't think about that. I can only imagine how hard was it to be a female engineer in a men's world.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Motivation is dropping past 0. I'm starting to demotivate other people.
> ...


CABs?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

I can provide several pointers for demotivating others. I think it's why I was hired...


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 8, 2010)

Lader dudes. Happy spamming.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

Undertaker said:


> Didn't think about that. I can only imagine how hard was it to be a female engineer in a men's world.


It has not been that bad. Sometimes challenging, but most of the guys over the years have been just super to work with. Usually once they saw that I didn't mind getting my hands dirty and pulling my own weight then they were fine.

Now my old age kinda speaks for itself ! 

Eleven moar posts !!11!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Now I'm tired. Lunch was hard work.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 8, 2010)

TGIF


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Spam


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

1993 - The year I turned 14


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

--1


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 8, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> 1993 - The year I turned 14


I was 29


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

Six more. No four more!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Now 3


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > 1993 - The year I turned 14
> ...


I turned 33. If I got the math right.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

woo HOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 8, 2010)

Next one is top!


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

OK, back to work.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 8, 2010)

top!

Awe... missed the mark.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 8, 2010)

Gotta be quicker on the guns than that


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 8, 2010)

I tried my ninja skillz...

Epic Fail


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

Yay !!

My work here is done. Time to go home and check the pot roast!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> 1993 - The year I turned 14


I turned 27.


----------



## Supe (Jan 8, 2010)

Afternoon RFU rescheduled, so I get to go home as scheduled.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 8, 2010)

Post


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Time to go home and check the pot roast!


Hope it's not burned.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 8, 2010)

Hooray I just 1.2% raise! (lots and lots of sarcasm in this post)


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 8, 2010)

TranspoVA said:


> Hooray I just 1.2% raise! (lots and lots of sarcasm in this post)



and I bet your boss said

(wait for it)

(wait for it)

(keep waiting)

"you're lucky to still have a job in this economy"


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 8, 2010)

^I am sick of that going around. BOO! *wags the finger*


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

I hate that "lucky to have a job" line almost as much as "it is what it is".


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 8, 2010)

I kind of like the "It is what it is".

Its just brutal honesty.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 8, 2010)

TranspoVA said:


> Hooray I just 1.2% raise! (lots and lots of sarcasm in this post)


I haven't had a raise in two years. Enjoy the raise.

And I am glad I have a job (but I do hate hearing that phrase).


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 8, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > 1993 - The year I turned 14
> ...


I was 11


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

post


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 8, 2010)

Well we got the "we're not laying off anyone"...translates to lucky to have a job...which I always want to say your lucky I work here...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 8, 2010)

TranspoVA said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman1349 said:
> ...


Whippersnappers!

ld-025:


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

^^^ Old timer


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> I kind of like the "It is what it is".
> Its just brutal honesty.


It's the ultimate in stating the obvious, not to mention an overly used, cliche phrase.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

I just finished cleaning the latest installment of global warming off my driveway. The snow blower is nice, but I still wish I had time to fix the hydraulics on the tractor.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> I just finished cleaning the latest installment of global warming off my driveway.


BUWAHAHA!!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 8, 2010)

TranspoVA said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman1349 said:
> ...



I was 13


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 8, 2010)

post - had a fair amount of global warming to contend with here too - goin' drinkin' at my all tiime favoriteist bar tonite :woot:


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

Global warming? So that explains the -10 degree overnight temp last night.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

I keep forgetting to update my vocabulary to "climate change".


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

POST #900!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 8, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Global warming? So that explains the -10 degree overnight temp last night.


Global Cooling?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

meh, I think it's just "Global Heat Re-arranging" Some places are heating up, and to balance the equation, others are cooling...


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 8, 2010)

I like the ice sculpture they build of Al Gore in Alaska every year...fitting...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> POST #900!!!



It's hard to believe I've stared at that avatar 900 times. Man I've wasted a lot of time.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 8, 2010)

alrighty then!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > POST #900!!!
> ...


I haven't had it for all 900, probably closer to the last 200 or so.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 8, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> I haven't had it for all 900, probably closer to the last 200 or so.


Just do not change it bro. Unless you do it for a better looking avatar.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

Why would I change it? Having it here allows me to look at it all day without putting it as my work computer's desktop (frowned upon)

Each time I see it, I swear the left boob creeps just a little more towards the middle...


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 8, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Why would I change it? Having it here allows me to look at it all day without putting it as my work computer's desktop (frowned upon)
> Each time I see it, I swear the left boob creeps just a little more towards the middle...


:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 8, 2010)

Jim Mora Jr. fired after one season ehh?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

RG, any way for you to go clean-up the "horse is to stable" thread. Got a noob all up in that last page.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm going to spend the weekend rigging up a webcam and alarm booby trap on my sliding glass door to thwart the retard bandits.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

Can you post the resulting video on Youtube. I think it may end up quite entertaining...


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 8, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Why would I change it? Having it here allows me to look at it all day without putting it as my work computer's desktop (frowned upon)
> Each time I see it, I swear the left boob creeps just a little more towards the middle...


those are boobs!? I thought it was a couple bald guys watching a chick sunbathe


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> those are boobs!? I thought it was a couple bald guys watching a chick sunbathe


I was looking at her upside down for a week.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > those are boobs!? I thought it was a couple bald guys watching a chick sunbathe
> ...


I didn't realize you swung that way, Fluv. Very kinky.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

There really isn't a bad way to look at it.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> I didn't realize you swung that way, Fluv. Very kinky.


Haha! No, I was looking at it as if her knees were her boobs. But no boobs I ever saw looked like that. So it puzzled me for a while. Then one day it clicked.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

It clicks several times a day for me!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 8, 2010)

I guess this goes in the "Sometimes you need to scream" thread but Mrs. Chuck is driving me crrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

chuck, why don't you hit something?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

You sure you weren't crazy before?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

How long is the drive?

Edit: TOP :bananalama:


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Hope it's not burned.


Came out perfect.

Something's wrong with my oven though. I keep on burning cookies. Grrrr! :madgo:


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

Usually when cookies burn, it's user error. At least that's what I thought until my last piece of $hit oven. It just burned everything


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

I didn't used to have this problem with it. I usually bake a lot of Christmas cookies to give to clients in December. It had been working fine in 2008. But this past Christmas it just wasn't doing right at all. My brother suggested that I was blocking some of the heat by putting two cookie sheets at once. Last night I used only one but the first batch was underdone and the second burnt. Dangit.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Can you post the resulting video on Youtube. I think it may end up quite entertaining...


Absolutely.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> It clicks several times a day for me!!


I thought it was a melting chocolate rabbit. ?!?!?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Mmmm...chili.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmm ... noodle soup!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

mmmmmm, time to go home


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

My nose is runnin'...this chili is hot.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

chili is supposed to be hot.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

Went to the pharmacy and my prescription was expired. By one day !


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

At least it wasn't expired by 1 year...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Better than having the cop find you with your license expired by one day.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

Man. It is so cold. I have a wool blanket on my lap but my feet are getting cold.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 8, 2010)

My feet just got warm. I have slipper socks on, but if I put my feet on the floor, they get cold. I've got them curled up on the couch with me.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 8, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Man. It is so cold. I have a wool blanket on my lap but my feet are getting cold.



Sounds like you need a Snuggie. 

It's 12 deg here now with a forecast low of +1 tonight and I still have to walk the dog when I get home. Definitely using the Carhartts tonight.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 8, 2010)

19 here, course a couple feet of snow on the ground gives you that warm fuzzy feeling, unlike our friends south of mason-dixon


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 8, 2010)

the only thing warm &amp; fuzzy down there is moldy fromunda


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 8, 2010)

I now have 3 pairs of sox on. That helped.

Contemplating whether or not to go to the gym in the morning.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 8, 2010)

That means you should go. Never not go when you're waffling. It will make it easier to flake out the next time.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah. It's just gonna be mighty cold when I come out of there, after being in the pool.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 9, 2010)

I would really like to go swimming right now


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow. The pond is frozen over this morning! I know that isn't a big deal for y'all that live up North, but I haven't seen that happen here in years. Hubby says the pond has only frozen over one other time that he can recall.




It makes for some cool photos. Those white spots are little ice crystals - they look like individual snowflakes, but they're bigger.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 9, 2010)

Stuck at work today!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 9, 2010)

Is it quiet up there?


----------



## frazil (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm at work too. At least its quiet. After a hectic week, its nice to be here by myself.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 9, 2010)

Also the only one here...I always feel like I can get more done in 4 hrs on a Saturday than 40 during the week...key ingredient is lack of people...


----------



## frazil (Jan 9, 2010)

agreed. how's work going?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 9, 2010)

It's snowing here again. None of the stuff that fell the last 3 days has melted since we have had a high of 20-something since then. It's supposed to get up to the low 40s next week, so maybe some of it will melt off.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 9, 2010)

this deep freeze going all the way thru texas and even into florida has got to be freakin' out all the confederates southerners 

Hell its sunny w/ blue skies up here...and a balmy 20 - perfect skiing weather!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 9, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> this deep freeze going all the way thru texas and even into florida has got to be freakin' out all the confederates southerners


I have taken the opportunity to get some very cool photos:


----------



## frazil (Jan 9, 2010)

^ Frazil ice!


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice pics...looks like something from one of those inspirational posters..."You are a unique snowflake, just like everyone else"


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 9, 2010)

I wish the NFL had a 1 pm game today.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 9, 2010)

Works not going too bad...nice and quiet here...doing some grading calcs putting a plan set together...really making up for this week of pulling my hair out waiting for the PE results...patience is definitely a virtue I dont possess...but now that thats over I can finally focus.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 9, 2010)

&lt;---------- at work too, looking for a topo which I'm beginning to think is nonexistent.



frazil said:


> ^ Frazil ice!


There was some more, but I won't bore everyone with all that.

Fraz I still love that dog, rockin' that wig. It makes me smile.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 9, 2010)

Keep posting them....they are very professional looking...


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 9, 2010)

Aww, thanks.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 9, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> this deep freeze going all the way thru texas and even into florida has got to be freakin' out all the confederates southerners
> Hell its sunny w/ blue skies up here...and a balmy 20 - perfect skiing weather!


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 9, 2010)

View from your office?


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 9, 2010)

Ya nothing frozen here...actually warmer than it has been in the last few weeks..a whopping 40 but thats way better than 30 and windy


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes my brother (in Richmond) was remarking a day or so ago that it was warmer there than here. Weird!


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 9, 2010)

Im in VA Beach...so its even warmer (and I use that loosely) than Richmond...ocean current keeps away the snow here


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 9, 2010)

Ah, my folks used to love to go to VA beach when they were courting. He was stationed at Norfolk, IIRC.

Here's some more frazil ice. This photo would probably improve with some cropping.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 9, 2010)

Should start a thread for weather pics...anyways...Im done for the day...heading home...see ya Monday morning


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 9, 2010)

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 9, 2010)

I miss the early football game too...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 9, 2010)

I now have 2 motion sensing cameras set up where the morons kept breaking in. They automatically send me a picture and 10 seconds of video by email whenever they sense motion. I can also monitor the cameras remotely from a website. I should get a nice picture of these retards if they try again.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 9, 2010)

break out the ice skates Fluvial!

I kid...


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 9, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> They automatically send me a picture and 10 seconds of video by email whenever they sense motion. I can also monitor the cameras remotely from a website. I should get a nice picture of these retards if they try again.


I can't wait!! opcorn:

*EM*: Yeah, I put my Christmas avatar away too soon huh?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 9, 2010)

I should update my avatar now that Orthodox Christmas is done too. Time to go picture hunting again.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 9, 2010)

I messed up the sensitivity on the cameras. While I was out to dinner, I got about 50 emails of my empty basement, and lots of darkness after the sun went down.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 9, 2010)

Well at least you know they work.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 9, 2010)

or it coule mean you're up against Ninjas


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 9, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Well at least you know they work.


Definitely. I'd rather have false positives than missed opportunities.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> top!
> 
> 
> Awe... missed the mark.


Not too hard when you are only hanging 1 1/2" .....

Just sayin' ....

:17:



wilheldp_PE said:


> I hate that "lucky to have a job" line almost as much as "it is what it is".


I am reaching the point of really disliking the *attitude* behind the statements!



Chucktown PE said:


> TranspoVA said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


I was .... 22 yrs old. 



Dexman1349 said:


> meh, I think it's just "Global Heat Re-arranging" Some places are heating up, and to balance the equation, others are cooling...


Rather than calling it 'heat re-arranging' - it is more like energy re-arranging where the measured temperature is secondary to the energy transformations or so my theory of it plays out ...

JR


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a popcorn hull stuck in my teeth...I hate that.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 9, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> > Well at least you know they work.
> ...


ahh, talking pregnancy tests


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 9, 2010)

It looks like Dallas has this one pretty well in the bag. I'll probably be asleep by the time the 4th quarter starts.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 9, 2010)

WAKE UP! oh hell, that woke me up. [would be] First post-season win since what'd they say...'96?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 9, 2010)

The priest at our church is a BIG Dallas fan. He should be in a good mood tomorrow.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 9, 2010)

3 of the 4 NFL games this weekend are repeats from last weekend.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 10, 2010)

Only thing I hate more than watching Wade Phillips win is watching Jerry Jones win.

I have no issues with the cowboys, I just hate those two...


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 10, 2010)

Sunday post. Belgian waffles &amp; thick cut bacon for breakfast - yummo!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 10, 2010)

Still cold here at +1F. I guess it's better than the -2 they were calling for.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 10, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> Sunday post. Belgian waffles &amp; thick cut bacon for breakfast - yummo!


Shut up!

24 degrees here when I woke up. The power was off as well.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 10, 2010)

oh, i left out the best part...real maple syrup! My wife &amp; daughter have to have bananas w/ their waffles too. If i'm making pancakes, i just throw the slices in the batter - much better that way cuz then their cooked &amp; not cold.

hope you get [got?] your power back quick!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 10, 2010)

I has to eat my oatmeal. Cholesterol and all that.

But yeah, the power is back on, otherwise I couldn't be posting.  I don't know what happened, I woke up about 6:30 when a neighbor cranked their generator up. I was so sleepy that I though my son had cranked his car up, and I wondered where in the sam hill he was going at that hour.  It came back on before 8. But I had already talked Hubby into setting up the fish cooker so that we could make coffee!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 10, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> But I had already talked Hubby into setting up the fish cooker so that we could make coffee!!



That has got be some nasty tasting coffee.

Happy birthday to my daughter, Ms. Chucktown. She's 2 years old today.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 10, 2010)

Special duck and cow-shaped waffles for breakfast for me and the kiddos.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 10, 2010)

HI EVERYBODY!


----------



## maryannette (Jan 10, 2010)

I slept 12 hours last night. it waas good.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 10, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> That has got be some nasty tasting coffee.
> Happy birthday to my daughter, Ms. Chucktown. She's 2 years old today.


Ya don't use the fish-fryin' pot, silly. You use a regular pan. Haven't you ever roughed it? 

Happy Birthday to Little Miss! Our youngest turns 20 on the 16th.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 10, 2010)

Patriots &lt;&gt; Wolverines...?

Get it together Brady!


----------



## frazil (Jan 10, 2010)

^ he is sucking. It's painful to watch.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't care who wins this game as long as they beat the Colts.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 10, 2010)

Did you get the cameras tweaked wil?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 10, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Did you get the cameras tweaked wil?


Yeah, I think everything is good to go. I hope I never have to rely on them, but I think they'll work if I do.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 10, 2010)

I hope not as well, but it sure would be satisfying to catch them. There is nothing in this world I hate more than a thief.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 10, 2010)

I hate these thieves more than thieves in general.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 10, 2010)

Green Bay just tied the game after being down by more than two TDs. Hard not to root for them.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 10, 2010)

Is that a football team?


----------



## Dleg (Jan 10, 2010)

Morning - happy birthday to little Ms. Chucktown.

I attended my son's Christmas show this morning. It was canceled on Dec. 23 due to rain, so they did it today instead. In the rain, and with 30 mph winds this time.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 10, 2010)

96 combined points in an NFL playoff game. You'd expect a little more defense than that from the pros.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 10, 2010)

Neither of those teams deserves to go on.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a feeling that it's going to be the Colts versus either the Saints or the Vikings in the Super Bowl. I hope the Colts don't make it, but I think they will. I also hope the Vikings make it and win it. I tried to hate Brett Favre for his retirement fiasco, but dammit, I just like the guy. I think it would be awesome for him to win a Super Bowl after his 40th birthday.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 10, 2010)

I like Kurt Warner but I despise the Cardinal's owner. I think that's the goofiest playoff game I've seen since "The Comeback" (Bills/Oilers) in the early '90s.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 10, 2010)

Dleg said:


> I attended my son's Christmas show this morning. It was canceled on Dec. 23 due to rain, so they did it today instead. In the rain, and with 30 mph winds this time.


So, how did he do?


----------



## Dleg (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, at least he stood up there in the line with the other kids. He didn't sing along or do the hand motions. But then again, a good 1/5 of his class was doing the same (Kindergarten), so it wasn't too big of a deal. He did the singing and dancing with eveyrone on the last show (Halloween?), so I know he can do it.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 11, 2010)

Go Ravens!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Monday morning lusone:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > That has got be some nasty tasting coffee.
> ...


I know, I was just joking. I actually pulled out the fish cooker last night to cook some sweet potato fries and fried shrimp for little miss for dinner. That's her favorite meal.



Fluvial said:


> Happy Birthday to Little Miss! Our youngest turns 20 on the 16th.


I'm at the point now where I want both of ours to stop growing up. It's hard to believe how fast 2 years go by.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 11, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> Go Ravens!


See Rice Run!!!! Watching him score 2 TD's was awesome... just like watching him playing for my alma mater...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Howdy y'all.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

lusone: Good morning everyone! Back in the states after 2.5 weeks, and boy is it cold!! I knew I was in for it when we got to Miami on Saturday and it was 38.


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2010)

So junior came back last night after the scheduled visitation with the dickface father and "nana", aka. dickface's mother. She was acting very weird around me, wouldn't look me in the face, wouldn't give me a hug, etc. After MIAF sat down and talked to her to ask what was wrong, we discovered that dickface and company were instructing her that it wasn't ok to give me hugs, etc, because I'm not her real dad, and because I'm "bad."

Talk about low-life scum of the earth. As though it's not hard enough for a three year old to figure out what's going on as it is without those scumbags feeding her crap like that.

I can't wait until all of this comes down to a court case. A couple who's happily living together, financially stable, the mother of whom is the primary caretaker... vs. the single "rehab" alcoholic with a history of drug abuse, multiple felonies for assault, a pending assault charge on the mother of the child that took place IN FRONT OF the child, doesn't pay child support, doesn't have a stable job, and routinely misses scheduled visitation for weeks at a time. I will throw a party the day this jackass and his jackass family lose all their custodial rights. I'll even bring a slice of cake to him in jail.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2010)

i have a bead feeling that since Bama is back in terms of being relevant in college football that (&amp; I hate to say it) I predict the Cowgirls winning the big one this year..


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

^Say it ain't so!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 11, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I actually pulled out the fish cooker last night to cook some sweet potato fries and fried shrimp for little miss for dinner. That's her favorite meal.


Such a good daddy!



> I'm at the point now where I want both of ours to stop growing up. It's hard to believe how fast 2 years go by.


It's a cliche, but 25 years go by in a wink of an eye too. My oldest is now the age *I* was when she was born. I still don't quite believe it.

24 degrees again this morning! Okay, the novelty has worn off. I'm ready for this $hit to be over.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

I just put 65 cents in the vending machine to buy some pretzels for breakfast. I got my pretzels and $2 in change. It's like a slot machine, and I just hit the jackpot.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 11, 2010)

Monday again...


----------



## cement (Jan 11, 2010)

+1!


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I just put 65 cents in the vending machine to buy some pretzels for breakfast. I got my pretzels and $2 in change. It's like a slot machine, and I just hit the jackpot.



Talk about lucky. Best I ever got was either a) a freebie when the spiral mechanism hung up the first piece and spun a second time delivering a 2 for 1, and B) a $1.50 sandwich that was marked as $2.00.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Supe said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I just put 65 cents in the vending machine to buy some pretzels for breakfast. I got my pretzels and $2 in change. It's like a slot machine, and I just hit the jackpot.
> ...


All I ever get is something free that just went out of date. But Doritos are still good after the Best By date!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Supe said:


> So junior came back last night after the scheduled visitation with the dickface father and "nana", aka. dickface's mother. She was acting very weird around me, wouldn't look me in the face, wouldn't give me a hug, etc. After MIAF sat down and talked to her to ask what was wrong, we discovered that dickface and company were instructing her that it wasn't ok to give me hugs, etc, because I'm not her real dad, and because I'm "bad."
> Talk about low-life scum of the earth. As though it's not hard enough for a three year old to figure out what's going on as it is without those scumbags feeding her crap like that.
> 
> I can't wait until all of this comes down to a court case. A couple who's happily living together, financially stable, the mother of whom is the primary caretaker... vs. the single "rehab" alcoholic with a history of drug abuse, multiple felonies for assault, a pending assault charge on the mother of the child that took place IN FRONT OF the child, doesn't pay child support, doesn't have a stable job, and routinely misses scheduled visitation for weeks at a time. I will throw a party the day this jackass and his jackass family lose all their custodial rights. I'll even bring a slice of cake to him in jail.



Dang Supe, tough situation. I can't believe the courts allow him to have any custodial rights, even on a temporary basis. Shame as it is but animals like that think that the only thing that makes you a "real daddy" is the fact that she has his DNA.


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Dang Supe, tough situation. I can't believe the courts allow him to have any custodial rights, even on a temporary basis. Shame as it is but animals like that think that the only thing that makes you a "real daddy" is the fact that she has his DNA.



What amazes me, is that she has a restraining order against him, and despite the violent history (one of them was an attempted murder charge dropped down to assault, he nearly stabbed a guy to death), a NC judge still gave him UNSUPERVISED visits. I really feel for MIAF, knowing just how nerve wrecking it is that every time we have to send her off, we fear for her safety.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Supe said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dang Supe, tough situation. I can't believe the courts allow him to have any custodial rights, even on a temporary basis. Shame as it is but animals like that think that the only thing that makes you a "real daddy" is the fact that she has his DNA.
> ...


That is a really bad situation. My sister-in-law had a pretty rough divorce, but this makes her's seem completely amicable in comparison.


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2010)

Of course, the whole public defender crap comes into play. Can't expect much done by the state-appointed legal reps. You can bet that I will gladly shell out my own money for a good lawyer when the time comes.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Supe said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dang Supe, tough situation. I can't believe the courts allow him to have any custodial rights, even on a temporary basis. Shame as it is but animals like that think that the only thing that makes you a "real daddy" is the fact that she has his DNA.
> ...


How often does he have custody and for what duration?



Supe said:


> Of course, the whole public defender crap comes into play. Can't expect much done by the state-appointed legal reps. You can bet that I will gladly shell out my own money for a good lawyer when the time comes.


So you have a public defender now or dickface does?

On another note, it's freaking cold here. It was 20 degrees this morning. I hope my lemon tree survived the cold. I put it in my shed with a 60 watt light bulb on it. Hopefully that was enough heat to keep it from freezing.


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...



He gets her 2x a week, overnight, unsupervised. MIAF has had to use a public defender. I don't know what he's using. More than likely, the white trash grandmother is probably shelling him some $ just to keep him out of jail.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

At least I don't have too many pressing issues to deal with at work right now because I am still exhausted!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 11, 2010)

+1!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 11, 2010)

hello


----------



## cement (Jan 11, 2010)

Supe said:


> Of course, the whole public defender crap comes into play. Can't expect much done by the state-appointed legal reps. You can bet that I will gladly shell out my own money for a good lawyer when the time comes.


what about the child welfare office? or are they held to the court's direction? visitations with a felon don't seem proper.


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2010)

cement said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, the whole public defender crap comes into play. Can't expect much done by the state-appointed legal reps. You can bet that I will gladly shell out my own money for a good lawyer when the time comes.
> ...



They wouldn't even warrant an inspection of his home despite us mentioning that he lied on a police report, left his daughter with someone else so he could go to a bar (which violates his parole), and that he has firearms, including a handgun, in his possession.

I have zero faith in the court system today. It's an f'd up world we live in, and people are just too lazy to care.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Like my dad always says, if you want justice go to the whorehouse, if you want to get fucked, go to the courthouse.

Edit: It's just a saying, I know my father has never been to the whorehouse.


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Like my dad always says, if you want justice go to the whorehouse, if you want to get fucked, go to the courthouse.
> Edit: It's just a saying, I know my father has never been to the whorehouse.



That's about as accurate a statement as I've ever heard!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

cement said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, the whole public defender crap comes into play. Can't expect much done by the state-appointed legal reps. You can bet that I will gladly shell out my own money for a good lawyer when the time comes.
> ...



Yea, i don't see how they can allow a convicted felon to have unsupervised visits. I agree that our court system is f'ed up.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Dickface's family sounds like the kind that always come out with "he was such a good kid" argument when he is killed by police during the course of a shootout or something. They are so delusional it's ridiculous.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 11, 2010)

Good Morning! I'm wondering if the people in the tall building across the street can see real well into my office? and now thinking back to see if there was something I've done that would have been embarrassing? lol


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dickface's family sounds like the kind that always come out with "he was such a good kid" argument when he is killed by police during the course of a shootout or something. They are so delusional it's ridiculous.



You got that right. It's such a stereotypical setup. She's divorced after the husband realized she was basically a giant bitch (very loud, obnoxious, always tries to control the situation), remarried to a guy who stands outside and drinks in the driveway because he can't stand her, and tries to play supermom after raising a scumbag. She knows that his time with custody (or out of jail for that matter) is limited, so she tries to act super nice to MIAF whenever she's talking to her face. Fortunately for us, MIAF sees through her like an Anderson window that someone just cleaned with Invisible Glass and a Shamwow.

She actually had the balls to ask MIAF "when this silly charade would end" so the two of them could get back together and "be a family again." Yes, I'm sure the woman who took out a restraining order on your son and is trying to get him locked up in every possible manner is just clamoring to reunite with him :screwloose:


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> Good Morning! I'm wondering if the people in the tall building across the street can see real well into my office? and now thinking back to see if there was something I've done that would have been embarrassing? lol



Did you put your clothes back on yet?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Dickface's mother has probably been an enabler his entire life. I really hope for junior's sake that you and the lady friend get sole custody.

In all seriousness Supe, have you thought about popping the question? Sounds like you're really taken with this girl and you sure are putting up with an unmerciful amount of crap to be with her.


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Dickface's mother has probably been an enabler his entire life. I really hope for junior's sake that you and the lady friend get sole custody.
> In all seriousness Supe, have you thought about popping the question? Sounds like you're really taken with this girl and you sure are putting up with an unmerciful amount of crap to be with her.



It'll probably happen eventually. Still need to see how things play out for a while. In the meantime, I have a financial situation to consider, living arrangements, my personal health, etc. We're both content with the way things are for the most part. If not for the issues surrounding junior, everything would be great. She refuses to borrow any money from me despite losing her job, she cooks, cleans, we rarely argue, and have loads of fun together. Maybe I'll look into things 6 months or so down the road when things have stabilized and we have a clear picture of how things are going to shape up. I will say that if things did end between us, it would be very difficult to part ways both with her, and with junior.

Honestly, the way I just keep trudging through it is to remind myself that sooner or later, karma is going to come back to bite him in the ass. Even if we move and he's allowed some sort of visitation, he's too big a deadbeat to even bother, especially when she's out of the "cute phase." Time flies by, and it's only a matter of time before she's able to understand what kind of person he really is, especially when it's "no, you can't go to so and so's birthday party, you have to have your weekend visit."


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 11, 2010)

Supe said:


> Of course, the whole public defender crap comes into play. Can't expect much done by the state-appointed legal reps. You can bet that I will gladly shell out my own money for a good lawyer when the time comes.


Careful - mine was $50k. Hers was $70k. I got tabbed with both, with costs still rising trying to stop the costs from rising any further. Yes, the legal system is all jacked up and expensive to infinity.

I have two cents worth of advice to share from someone else who shared it with me: be patient and give 'em rope. Eventually, they'll hang themselves.

The guy that told me that finally won custody of his children after 7 years and his Ex's 9 DUI's. It takes a while, but persistence pays was his message I think.

EDIT: oh and SIX MONTHS PREMARITAL COUNSELING. No excuses. You've been warned.


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2010)

Wolverine said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, the whole public defender crap comes into play. Can't expect much done by the state-appointed legal reps. You can bet that I will gladly shell out my own money for a good lawyer when the time comes.
> ...



Appreciate the advice. I'm inclined to agree. He's on parole, has already slipped up, and a single conviction in anything gets him extradited to VA where he awaits further charges. Even if that doesn't happen, he will certainly fall into the wrong crowd and get hit with something else. Karma's a bitch, and he can't dodge it forever.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 11, 2010)

I definitely recommend the premarital counseling. Me and Mrs. Chucktown did some that was required by the church, I wish we had done more.



Wolverine said:


> Careful - mine was $50k. Hers was $70k. I got tabbed with both, with costs still rising trying to stop the costs from rising any further. Yes, the legal system is all jacked up and expensive to infinity.
> I have two cents worth of advice to share from someone else who shared it with me: be patient and give 'em rope. Eventually, they'll hang themselves.


Damn dude, are you trying to get sole custody or something? I had no idea it was that expensive.


----------



## cement (Jan 11, 2010)

Supe said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


send a case of Jack Daniels to his place anonomysly just to speed the process.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Supe said:


> NCcarguy said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning! I'm wondering if the people in the tall building across the street can see real well into my office? and now thinking back to see if there was something I've done that would have been embarrassing? lol
> ...


You double-posted...I'm tellin'.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> 24 degrees again this morning! Okay, the novelty has worn off. I'm ready for this $hit to be over.


Oh puhleaze!!! It was -10F here with the windchill with plenty of the white stuff.

I managed to barely miss the apartment complex sign sliding through the complex exit this morning!



Chucktown PE said:


> I definitely recommend the premarital counseling. Me and Mrs. Chucktown did some that was required by the church, I wish we had done more.


I am not sure there is any amount of 'pre-marital' counseling that really ever helps, IMHO. Marriage is a legally binding contract - if you don't respect the law that surrounds it, you aren't going to respect the covenants that surround it either.

Just the opinion of a guy who divorced and remarried because he didn't allow one person's sour attitude reflect negatively on how GOOD a marriage can be with a GOOD person.



Chucktown PE said:


> Damn dude, are you trying to get sole custody or something? I had no idea it was that expensive.


When you start at base level and add details, the price increases GEOMETRICALLY - not linearly due to the nature and number of communications involved.

And, Chucktown, take this FWIW - the attorneys know your worth. Do not make any mistakes - they are out to make a $ while representing your interestes but you will find the advice will change as your financial reserves take a dive. Seriously. Ask anyone who has gone thru a divorce, they will tell you that it seems that the billables roughly match your level of assets.

JR


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Man, just got some bad news here at the office about a job prospect. Not sure what the future's going to hold if we don't get some more work soon...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

ble31980 said:


> Man, just got some bad news here at the office about a job prospect. Not sure what the future's going to hold if we don't get some more work soon...


We have a company meeting starting in 20 minutes...should be interesting.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

I only get to hear about the stuff through the grapevine, so I'm not too sure what's going on behind the closed doors.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 11, 2010)

jregieng said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Damn dude, are you trying to get sole custody or something? I had no idea it was that expensive.
> ...


Just to clarify, I am in no way thinking about divorce.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Just to clarify, I am in no way thinking about divorce.


Good to know. But is she?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Just to clarify, I am in no way thinking about divorce.
> ...


Something to think about.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 11, 2010)

www.proflowers.com

Not that anyone WOULD need it, just putting it out there in case...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 11, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Just to clarify, I am in no way thinking about divorce.
> ...






ble31980 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...



I sure hope not. At least she hasn't given me any indication that's a possibility.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 11, 2010)

Having to clean out your laid off co-workers offices sucks...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

^I can only imagine Ray. Sorry you have to be the one to do it.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 11, 2010)

I have figured out how to diminish the time that a very talkative coworker spends in my office. I don't talk back. Not a word. Just a smile or nod, but no speaking.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 11, 2010)

^ I'm going to use that!


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 11, 2010)

ble31980 said:


> ^I can only imagine Ray. Sorry you have to be the one to do it.


Yeah, my boss doesn't have the balls to do it.. I at least make sure no one pillages what is left just in case they forgot something personal.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Our company meeting was the same song and dance. It's going to be a difficult year, but it should go smoothly.

I feel kinda like Peter Gibbons. I got a raise and they are forcing the old dude that sits next to me to retire.


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 11, 2010)

I wish they'd offer up some retirement stuff here because I think some people would take it. They are just laying people off


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 11, 2010)

jregieng said:


> Oh puhleaze!!! It was -10F here with the windchill with plenty of the white stuff.


Hey!! Nobody held a gun to your head and made you move to the Frozen North.

Ray: it's very good of you to do that.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 11, 2010)

That sucks...a sign of the times though I suppose


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Our company meeting was the same song and dance. It's going to be a difficult year, but it should go smoothly.


That's what I hate about any meetings about the state of the office. Everything is always positive and you can't get a good feel for how things really are. Fortunately my boss is very vocal and typically tells us stuff he probably isn't supposed to.

Edit: BOP!


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 11, 2010)

top


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 11, 2010)

Wait 'til Supe deletes his extra post.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 11, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I feel kinda like Peter Gibbons. I got a raise and they are forcing the old dude that sits next to me to retire.


No kidding, I got a small raise for my hard work and putting the company first on a few occasions (plus the anticipated sh!t storm of work I will have to take on over the next year or so)... it was an eerie feeling at the office Holiday party where all you could think is who was getting the axe after management sat down and ate dinner with you and your spouse.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

I was hoping that they would announce 4Q bonuses today, but the books from December are still open for 2009 closeout. We were profitable in Oct. and Nov., so as long as Dec wasn't horrible, we should be getting something.


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Wait 'til Supe deletes his extra post.



Never. It is my duty to create as much 5k thread chaos as possible.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

There are 5 or 6 double posts now. I don't think the are all going to get fixed, so we might as well ignore them at this point.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Supe said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> > Wait 'til Supe deletes his extra post.
> ...


That's what I'm doing as well. It gives me something to pass the time with.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 11, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> There are 5 or 6 double posts now. I don't think the are all going to get fixed, so we might as well ignore them at this point.


That's pretty much what I figured.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 11, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> There are 5 or 6 double posts now. I don't think the are all going to get fixed, so we might as well ignore them at this point.






roadwreck said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > There are 5 or 6 double posts now. I don't think the are all going to get fixed, so we might as well ignore them at this point.
> ...



Do you really want to win that way?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 11, 2010)

Any port in a storm I guess !


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Do you really want to win that way?


Do you really care who wins given the prizes being offered? When it was a $50 gift card, the stakes were a bit higher.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

I just want to win, no matter what!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

ble31980 said:


> I just want to win, no matter what!!


What would you doooooooo, for a Klondike bar?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Any ideas for what I could/should get my wife for her 30th birthday?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 11, 2010)

I got mine a stuffed Hippo puppet for her 30th. Granted it was the same hippo from NCIS (Abbey's "farting" hippo, Bert), which is her favorite show.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Any ideas for what I could/should get my wife for her 30th birthday?


Granny panties?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

That'll go over well.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 11, 2010)

So far we have a farting stuffed hippo and granny panties. Any other suggestions? Anyone.

*crickets chirping*


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 11, 2010)

I think the custodian is pissed at us... we are throwing out old drawing sets faster than he can shuttle them to the dumpster...


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 11, 2010)

You can never go wrong with jewelry. How about a necklace?

Does she like to read? Does she have any hobbies or interests besides driving you crazy?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> So far we have a farting stuffed hippo and granny panties. Any other suggestions? Anyone.
> *crickets chirping*


It doesn't matter since her parents will just get her something better to one-up you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> I wish they'd offer up some retirement stuff here because I think some people would take it. They are just laying people off


My company isn't laying anyone off but has offered incentivized departing packages since about 25% of the company is within 5 yrs of retirement age. It's interesting to watch the dynamic proceed forward ... creates some interesting drama for those who are so inclined.

opcorn:



Fluvial said:


> jregieng said:
> 
> 
> > Oh puhleaze!!! It was -10F here with the windchill with plenty of the white stuff.
> ...


I actually kinda like it ... strangely tranquil.

In the next month or so, I am imagining an exchange between Mrs. JR and I that sounds a lot like this ....

Mrs JR: What happened to my Jeep?!

JR (in the Long Duck Dong Voice): Automobile???!! Vroom .. (screech) ... *CRASH* ...








Dexman1349 said:


> I got mine a stuffed Hippo puppet for her 30th. Granted it was the same hippo from NCIS (Abbey's "farting" hippo, Bert), which is her favorite show.


Hey ... where can I get one of those?! Mrs. JR is REALLY wanting one .. I am thinking Valentine's Day gift! :true:



Fluvial said:


> You can never go wrong with jewelry. How about a necklace?
> Does she like to read? Does she have any hobbies or interests besides driving you crazy?


On a serious note, there seems to be a trend in women who like the personalized jewelry being sold at some sites, for instance http://www.etsy.com/

It is reasonably priced, shows that you are trying to support a fellow person rather than corporation, and shows that you placed some thought into the gift.

My :2cents:

JR


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> So far we have a farting stuffed hippo and granny panties. Any other suggestions? Anyone.
> *crickets chirping*



A vacuum cleaner?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 11, 2010)

Or you can give a 1 year subscription to Sirius radio. That was my wife's xmas present (2 weeks after her birthday).


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2010)

Pearl necklace.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> You can never go wrong with jewelry. How about a necklace?
> Does she like to read? Does she have any hobbies or interests besides driving you crazy?


She doesn't really have time to read due to the kiddos. Neither of us has much time for hobbies. She does read, it's just a bunch of fictional crap.



ble31980 said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > So far we have a farting stuffed hippo and granny panties. Any other suggestions? Anyone.
> ...


True. Maybe I'll just get her a card that says, "I thought about getting you something but I knew your parents were getting you something better so I didn't bother."


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 11, 2010)

jregieng said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine a stuffed Hippo puppet for her 30th. Granted it was the same hippo from NCIS (Abbey's "farting" hippo, Bert), which is her favorite show.
> ...


Unfortunately, you have to make your own as they don't sell an official NCIS Bert.

It's a Folkmanis Hippo puppet (~$35), then you can pick up a self-inflating whoopie cushon at any It's Your Move store in the mall (~$5), and a studded dog collar (~$10).

I cusomized the one for my wife in that I gave it a pink collar instead of the traditional black.

more info:

http://cbsncis.wetpaint.com/page/Bert+The+Hippo


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > So far we have a farting stuffed hippo and granny panties. Any other suggestions? Anyone.
> ...


I was going to say something derogatory about the cleanliness of our house but decided to delete it.



Supe said:


> Pearl necklace.


I knew that was coming, and I wish. Maybe for my 30th.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 11, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Pearl necklace.
> ...


It's a gift you can keep giving...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


Be sure to tell her that when you are giving it to her. I'm sure she'll love it!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 11, 2010)

I think I gave that gift one time. She decided she didn't like it and told me she wouldn't be giving me any more gifts that would result in that gift ever again.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I think I gave that gift one time. She decided she didn't like it and told me she wouldn't be giving me any more gifts that would result in that gift ever again.


DENIED!

I just found out that my closing has been delayed until at least the 29th due the buyer being out the country and not getting all his paperwork signed before he left. Douchebag.


----------



## benbo (Jan 11, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > I think I gave that gift one time. She decided she didn't like it and told me she wouldn't be giving me any more gifts that would result in that gift ever again.
> ...


Maybe he's in Canada trying to sell a slightly used laptop computer.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 11, 2010)

What does that have to do with a pearl necklace?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

benbo said:


> Maybe he's in Canada trying to sell a slightly used laptop computer.


He's in Chile, where apparently they don't have email or fax machines where he could get this paperwork taken care of remotely.



Chucktown PE said:


> What does that have to do with a pearl necklace?


Not a damn thing...those were 2 different thoughts. The DENIED was for your pearl necklace. The bit about the closing date was a separate bitch of mine.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> What does that have to do with a pearl necklace?


Maybe he wants to give the owner one after the closing?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 11, 2010)

At least the theives didn't leave a pearl necklace behind for Wil...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> At least the theives didn't leave a pearl necklace behind for Wil...



How could one leave a pearl necklace behind? I thought it had to be on the recipient to be a pearl necklace?


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 11, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> At least the theives didn't leave a pearl necklace behind for Wil...









The Travelocity gnome says:

If someone breaks into your hotel room and steals everything but your toothbrush and your camera...buy a new toothbrush.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 11, 2010)

lol, the all-knowing gnome...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

jeb6294 said:


> If someone breaks into your hotel room and steals everything but your toothbrush and your camera...buy a new toothbrush.


And don't look at the pictures on your camera.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 11, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone breaks into your hotel room and steals everything but your toothbrush and your camera...buy a new toothbrush.
> ...


I think the resulting pictures would not quite be as entertaining as the camera from The Hangover...


----------



## klk (Jan 11, 2010)

I regifted some garden gnomes this year for Christmas.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

I think my wife regifts something every year. I could never do that because I don't remember who got me what, so inevitably I would give it back to the person who gave it to me.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

That's ok, they may not remember they gave it to you in the first place.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 11, 2010)

re-gifting is the unofficial theme for most office-party secret santa's...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

If you're like me, you don't really know what you got anyone since the wife does all the shopping and wrapping.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 11, 2010)

ble31980 said:


> If you're like me, you don't really know what you got anyone since the wife does all the shopping and wrapping.


That sounds very familiar!


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 11, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> So far we have a farting stuffed hippo and granny panties. Any other suggestions? Anyone.
> *crickets chirping*



OK...that's funny right there!

I'm amazed how soon we turned this post into an ALL SEXUAL thread! it's a talent this group shares for sure!

A Kindle? A new smaller Digital camera? a mountain bike? A bakers rack for the house? New crystal wine glasses? a new watch?

I find that if I throw money at these things It works out alright.....then maybe you can get the pearl necklace privalege back!!! lol


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 11, 2010)

I may end up getting her a bike. I already have a bike with a seat on the back for little Miss Chucktown and we're getting little Master Chucktown a bike for his 4th birthday. If I get her a bike we can take family bike rides together.

Thanks for the asexual help NCCarguy.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 11, 2010)

skip the hippo and just give her some farts?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Totally missed the chance for a BOP there. Gotta start looking at the post numbers! This vacation has made me lazy.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 11, 2010)

Only an hour left to kill!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Thanks for the asexual help NCCarguy.


Yet another unusual juxtaposition of words brought to you by EB.com.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 11, 2010)

The way she's been acting lately I should be giving her a bag of coal, but that would probably only contribute to the feeling of marital bliss around our household as of late.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 11, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> skip the hippo and just give her some farts?


The gift that makes her say "Oh really, you shouldn't have"?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Out o' here. See you guys this evening.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> The way she's been acting lately I should be giving her a bag of coal, but that would probably only contribute to the feeling of marital bliss around our household as of late.


You sure she's not thinking divorce? 

See ya Wil!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 11, 2010)

jregieng said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine a stuffed Hippo puppet for her 30th. Granted it was the same hippo from NCIS (Abbey's "farting" hippo, Bert), which is her favorite show.
> ...


i don't know if they still have them, but build a bear had a hippo and a fart noise box you could buy to put in it. My mom got My sister who is also an ncis fan one last year.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 11, 2010)

Another 5 minutes and I am out of here!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Me too Ray, this was a long day, that's for sure!


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 11, 2010)

ble31980 said:


> Me too Ray, this was a long day, that's for sure!



spamming is rough some times!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

It seems that my distaste of military law/CSI-type shows has forced me to miss out on some sort of farting hippopotamus action.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

It seems that my distaste for just about everything on television has caused me to miss out on the same.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> It seems that my distaste for just about everything on television has caused me to miss out on the same.


I suppose we could get the same effect by taking a can of Beefarino to the zoo.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 11, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> It seems that my distaste of military law/CSI-type shows has forced me to miss out on some sort of farting hippopotamus action.






Flyer_PE said:


> It seems that my distaste for just about everything on television has caused me to miss out on the same.



Call me crazy but I just don't thing we're missing out on a whole lot.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

L'ville is about to get thrashed by 'Nova.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

All I know about the current TV shows is what I see during commercial breaks during NFL games and NASCAR races. I don't feel deprived.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 11, 2010)

Morning!

The future is gray and rainy.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 11, 2010)

busy day


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Dleg said:


> Morning!
> The future is gray and rainy.


Wow...George Orwell was right!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> jregieng said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman1349 said:
> ...


Thanks for the tip!!! The fact that you have to make it and it isn't off-the-shelf makes it even better! 



Chucktown PE said:


> Thanks for the asexual help NCCarguy.


Hey!!!! What about me - I steered away from the low-hanging fruit too!!! 



Chucktown PE said:


> The way she's been acting lately I should be giving her a bag of coal, but that would probably only contribute to the feeling of marital bliss around our household as of late.


I am all for bags of coal these days ... nothing much more american than coal! 

JR


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 11, 2010)

no prob, jr. The wife really loves it, moreso because I made it for her


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 11, 2010)

The wife is out with her friends, the kids are all at least in their rooms and quiet... the beer is cold... time to relax!


----------



## maryannette (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't believe there is a western on that my husband has never seen!!!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 11, 2010)

sweet, I forgot I have cold beer in the fridge


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

I hate watching the Cards play basketball. They have been up by 17, and they have pissed that away to 7.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 11, 2010)

good night, moon


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 11, 2010)

Dexman1349 said:


> sweet, I forgot I have cold beer in the fridge


That is hard to forget... that is a given in my house!!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

From 17 up to 6 down. I don't even like this stupid game.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

^And yet you are still watching it. Fascinating.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^And yet you are still watching it. Fascinating.


Oh no. I gave up on that while we still had the lead. I just have the gamecast on ESPN.com going on one of my tabs.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 11, 2010)

Time to get another beer and fire up the old N64... why the hell not?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

The new Super Mario Brothers Wii is harder than Chinese arithmetic.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm done for the evening.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm watching Hoarders. It's amazing how much crap these people have in their houses.


----------



## csb (Jan 11, 2010)

It's actual crap in some of the cases!


----------



## rudy (Jan 12, 2010)

Yucky!


----------



## cement (Jan 12, 2010)

rudy is back, can 5k be far now?


----------



## Dleg (Jan 12, 2010)

Damn. I'm about to get real busy at work. Probably no 5k fun for me over the next few weeks. It'll be done before I am, I'm sure.


----------



## cement (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm buried too. I just dodged a bullet tonight when my night shift guy finally showed up.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Tuesday morning lusone:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Wood


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

lusone: Good morning everyone! Time to get this Tuesday started!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a case of the Tuesdays.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm back, after being out sick yesterday.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Downside of working from home. If I stay home because I'm sick, I'm still at work.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I'm back, after being out sick yesterday.


There are no sick days from the 5k.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 12, 2010)

Another Tuesday, another day to try to find 8 billable hours...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Billable hours are hard to come by here.


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't miss that about the private sector


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a billable morning, then I get to clean out the subcontractor plan room this afternoon.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Luckily for me, the nuke plants are still spending money. It also looks like there's a little action starting on the fossil side again.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

My firm isn't that strict about billable hours, but they also don't like you to artificially inflate the labor hours on your projects.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 12, 2010)

Good morning EB...I am working on my first billable hour of the day!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't have a problem finding billable work for projects, I do have a problem with the fact that every one of our projects is grossly over budget.


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Luckily for me, the nuke plants are still spending money. It also looks like there's a little action starting on the fossil side again.



Anything good fossil-wise? Haven't heard of us placing or winning any bids on much as of late in regards to fossil work.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Billable hours are hard to come by here.


Ain't that the truth. Thankfully my company allows you a lot of training time, so that is keeping me busy right now. Hopefully something comes along soon.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 12, 2010)

Jinx! Double Post


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

What double post?


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 12, 2010)

I am also helping to, ummm, write the department's manual for part of this week... yeah, uh huh, right....

Our offices are all really, really clean right now...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Supe said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Luckily for me, the nuke plants are still spending money. It also looks like there's a little action starting on the fossil side again.
> ...


Nothing big. The stuff we do is mostly modifications to keep the older units running. We do smaller jobs that the larger companies can't make money on due to their overhead costs.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

bigray76 said:


> I am also helping to, ummm, write the department's manual for part of this week... yeah, uh huh, right....
> Our offices are all really, really clean right now...


Now there's an idea. I could clean my desk up a little. But that would require physical effort, so that's a no!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I can't wait to finish up this stormwater permitting, get these contracts out the door, finish up these submittal reviews, finish this pump station design, and answer these RFIs. Then my desk should be really clean.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Flyer_PE said:
> ...


This is exactly why my company is having trouble getting work. There are too many overhead costs to compete on proposals.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 12, 2010)

Good morning from Fayetteville all! I'm working on 2-3 different items this morning, so all day may be billable!! that's a good thing since eventually I'll have to make a house payment!


----------



## cement (Jan 12, 2010)

good news NC!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

We might make it to the halfway point today.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

We'll have to do some serious spamming to make it!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm laying out the stud walls in my basement on AutoCAD right now.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm laying out the stud walls in my basement on AutoCAD right now.


How many studs to you need?


----------



## cement (Jan 12, 2010)

it can't be that hard


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 12, 2010)

Internet is running wacky here today..page not loading correctly...so it showed up as a double post...error error..Anyways seems to be back to normal for the time being


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

cement said:


> it can't be that hard


that's what she.... nevermind...



Chucktown PE said:


> We might make it to the halfway point today.


are you challenging me?


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 12, 2010)

Post...175 to go


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

+1!

this pace will never do.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

We've got to try harder!!


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 12, 2010)

Im givin it all shes got captain!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

stop me from double posting.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Spamming is a good way to pass the time.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

yes.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 12, 2010)

billable hours? you mean we're supposed to bill for our work?

so that's why my boss is cranky right now...


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

double post attempt #2...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

trying to keep sschell from double posting


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> double post attempt #2...


Nice!!!

f'ng awesome!

keep up the good work.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I love praise!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

double post attempt #3...

are you fast enough to stop me?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm trying to be!


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 12, 2010)

poooooooost...are we there yet?


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> double post attempt #3...
> 
> are you fast enough to stop me?


well done. If we had a couple more people in this thread, we could hit the half way point with in the hour.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Yea, it seems pretty slow in here today.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> double post attempt #4...


damnit


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

There is no such thing as multi-tasking when the 5k thread is going on!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

yeah... I give up.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 12, 2010)

Its true we'll never make to 5k if we keep stopping to do actual work


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh yes there is.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

TranspoVA said:


> Its true we'll never make to 5k if we keep stopping to do actual work


Wait to see how fast the last 200 posts go.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

%!#^


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

dang, things are moving pretty good now.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 12, 2010)

2500 here I come...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Keep on keeping on!

TOP!! :bananalama:


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

faster?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

^^^ Double post, double post, double post.

Edit: Never mind, you deleted it.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> nice job on the TOP ble!


Damn double.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 12, 2010)

Almost lunch time!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

We're not posting fast enough for sschell!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ Double post, double post, double post.
> ...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

ble31980 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm laying out the stud walls in my basement on AutoCAD right now.
> ...


Don't know yet. The initial estimate is "a lot".


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell is really screwing the pooch here.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

ble31980 said:


> We're not posting fast enough for sschell!


I agree. I want to see 2500 before the hour is up.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Single post.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

^^ That's just crazy talk. There's no incentive.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> sschell is really screwing the pooch here.


He's just excited!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

The Dude has left the building.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> sschell is really screwing the pooch here.


hey is it your pooch? I didn't think so. so stop complaining. I didn't hear the pooch complain.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

That means this will slow down for a while!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Nevermind...he's back.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> The Dude has left the building.


the dude abides.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > sschell is really screwing the pooch here.
> ...


Was that because he was wearing a muzzle?


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

ble31980 said:


> That means this will slow down for a while!


negative.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Where is the dude? I haven't seen him post in a long time.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I drink caucasians now because of that movie.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Where is the dude? I haven't seen him post in a long time.


DUDE!!!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Aren't you BIO too?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

What movie?


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I drink caucasians now because of that movie.


I did the same thing for quite a while... until my dog drank one and puked all over the place.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

So sschell_PE = The Dude?


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 12, 2010)

Must be an eastern thing...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm hungry already.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Aren't you BIO too?


no, that is somebody else... there is a way to check all that you know?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> So sschell_PE = The Dude?


Yes.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm hungry too. I guess I shouldn't have eaten all the time on vacation. Now I'm used to it!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm hungry already.


same here.... but it's only 7:30 for me.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

ble31980 said:


> What movie?



The Big Lebowski, it's totally awesome. You should watch it.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> So sschell_PE = The Dude?


Bravo!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Why the name change Dude?


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> ble31980 said:
> 
> 
> > What movie?
> ...


damn double


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> ble31980 said:
> 
> 
> > What movie?
> ...


Will do, although I have seen parts of it several times.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Why the name change Dude?


just went back to my original handle


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

How do you check for aliases?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

We've almost made it through an entire page in 10 minutes!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

ble31980 said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > ble31980 said:
> ...


its one of those movies you have to watch all the way through to get it.... I think all cohen bros movies are that way.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

ble31980 said:


> We've almost made it through an entire page in 10 minutes!


A page in 3 minutes is not unusual at the end game.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

FLBuff is in the building!!!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Why the name change Dude?
> ...



I like the Dude better. It was so much more distinguishable.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

The Sschell doesn't really work without the snail avatar.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> ble31980 said:
> 
> 
> > We've almost made it through an entire page in 10 minutes!
> ...


True, but that's with about 20 people posting whereas this was done with about 5 people posting.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> How do you check for aliases?


you cant really check for aliases, you can check for name change history... I could tell you how, but wouldn't it be more rewarding if you figured it out on your own?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

ble31980 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > ble31980 said:
> ...


The Dude has that effect on threads.


----------



## csb (Jan 12, 2010)

Good morning!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Definitely some impressive pre-lunch spamming.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Trying for TOP!

Edit: Damnit!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> The Sschell doesn't really work without the snail avatar.


you don't like the give-a-fuck-o-meter?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> but wouldn't it be more rewarding if you figured it out on your own?


No.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Definitely some impressive pre-lunch spamming.


nice TOP.




ble31980 said:


> Trying for TOP!
> Edit: Damnit!


almost!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> sschell_PE said:
> 
> 
> > but wouldn't it be more rewarding if you figured it out on your own?
> ...


x2


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I thought mods could trace IP addresses?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > The Sschell doesn't really work without the snail avatar.
> ...


I do...it just doesn't say "Sschell".


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

csb said:


> Good morning!


morning CSB... nice BOP!


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 12, 2010)

time for a sasparilla


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

About an hour left until lunchtime!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I thought mods could trace IP addresses?


yes.. mods can.... you, me, wil, cannot.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Mental Floss is funny.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> sschell_PE said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


It sure as shit shays sschell to me!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

^^ Double post


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Snacking on Nilla wafers!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > sschell_PE said:
> ...


Does it go to 11?


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> we've got a decent # of folks in the thread now...


damn 'nother double....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Stop doing that, Dude.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

How many is that now?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

He's deleting them...doesn't matter.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> sschell_PE said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


not sure... it is pegged on the low end of the scale at the moment... like -12 or so.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> ble31980 said:
> 
> 
> > How many is that now?
> ...


When you post twice in the same minute, it's going to be a double.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Maybe I should change my avatar now since Christmas is 12 months away.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

ble31980 said:


> Maybe I should change my avatar now since Christmas is 12 months away.


11.5


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> not sure... it is pegged on the low end of the scale at the moment... like -12 or so.






sschell_PE said:


> ble31980 said:
> 
> 
> > How many is that now?
> ...






sschell_PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Stop doing that, Dude.
> ...






sschell_PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > He's deleting them...doesn't matter.
> ...


that's a freaking quadruple!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> that's a freaking quadruple!


Congrats.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> ble31980 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I should change my avatar now since Christmas is 12 months away.
> ...


Don't remind me. Time is already flying by fast enough.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I should probably change my avatar from a duck to a turkey as that is what I will be killing in the coming months.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> sschell_PE said:
> 
> 
> > that's a freaking quadruple!
> ...


hey... I try.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

We know.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Stop being a dick, Dude.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > I should probably change my avatar from a duck to a turkey as that is what I will be killing in the coming months.
> ...


dude!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Your new name should be Puck.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

That would be a triple.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> sschell_PE said:
> 
> 
> > sschell_PE said:
> ...


I can keep going... but I'm getting sick of deleting


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Some impressive posting this morning.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm sick of being at work.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

We've been working hard.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Some impressive posting this morning.


morning cap!


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 12, 2010)

Alright..Im calling it early..goin to lunch!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

DLeg is gon' be pissed.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Man, lunch at 11 is too early for me. It makes the afternoon too long.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> DLeg is gon' be pissed.


only if we hit 5k before he gets in... again...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Not too much further to halfway!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Man, lunch at 11 is too early for me. It makes the afternoon too long.


Ditto. I only stay 3 hours after lunch.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Not too much further to halfway!


sadly, we will not make it in the next 3 minutes as I had hoped.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

It's not for lack of trying!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

We'll make it before noon EST.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree!

Edit: BOP!!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> It's not for lack of trying!


yes... I have to give credit where credit is due...

but I get sick of patting myself on the back all the time!

J/K... we had a pretty good run there. I know I cannot do it alone.

edit: TOP!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice TOP Dude! All we need to do is fill up this page to get to 2500!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

FLBuff!!!! quit reading and start posting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Not BoP. Not ToP. MoP?


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Nice TOP Dude! All we need to do is fill up this page to get to 2500!
> ...


another deleted post...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

No, MOP is post number xx25 or xx75.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

pre-MoP.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

so then its SWOTP (somewhere on the page)


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

My SWOTP post.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Next.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

damn... I'm not even in the top 10 for this thread!

wilheldp_PE 323

Chucktown PE 276

Fluvial 238

Ble_PE 185

Dexman1349 165

Mary  126

Flyer_PE 119

EM_PS 110

Dleg 86

Santiagj 84


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

What's amazing is that I was gone for 2.5 weeks and am still in the top 4. That shows you how much spamming I did in the first few days of the 5k.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm winning a contest with no prize.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey, you are going to get a hat that Cement doesn't want.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Hey, you are going to get a hat that Cement doesn't want.


I thought that went to the poster with post #5000.

The other prize is for the most ToPs.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> FLBuff!!!! quit reading and start posting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Sorry Dude, not really up to it right now. Trying to catch up from my 2 forced furlough days.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, you are going to get a hat that Cement doesn't want.
> ...


Ah yes, you are right. My bad.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

You took the numbers out of your name, Ble.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 12, 2010)

Back working for the first time in 13 wks...at least I remembered all my dumb passwords.


----------



## Parks and Rec (Jan 12, 2010)

Is this all I have to do?


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 12, 2010)

If I'm not careful I won't keep my spot in the top5


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> You took the numbers out of your name, Ble.


Yep, I figured I'd change it up a little.



snickerd3 said:


> Back working for the first time in 13 wks...at least I remembered all my dumb passwords.


How hard was it to leave Mini-snick? Mrs. Ble is still at home with mini-ble, but I think she would like to head back to work  .


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm almost at my goal of 1000 posts


----------



## Parks and Rec (Jan 12, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Back working for the first time in 13 wks...at least I remembered all my dumb passwords.


You took 13 we3eks off to research the college football bowl games, didn't you?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Parks and Rec said:


> Is this all I have to do?


Easy, isn't it?

Edit: MOP!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I want 13 weeks off. Maybe I should have a kid.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 12, 2010)

spamming is so hard to do, considering all the rules... oh wait.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

We're getting closer to 2500 and lunch!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 12, 2010)

2500 is well before lunch for me


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

30 minutes, 21 posts. Piece of cake.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

It won't take long now.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Decided to update the display name since everyone else seems to have PE in their names for some reason


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm hungry.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> 30 minutes, 21 posts. Piece of cake.


What kind of cake?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Some impressive posting this morning.
> ...


Hey, sschell!


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > 30 minutes, 21 posts. Piece of cake.
> ...


raspberry cheese cake w/ a chocolate-grahm crust


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Seems like being hungry is a constant theme around here.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Decided to update the display name since everyone else seems to have PE in their names for some reason


I don't know about you, but I have it in there because I'm a PE.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


Too fruity. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Decided to update the display name since everyone else seems to have PE in their names for some reason
> ...


really? [/sarcasm]


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

9 more posts to go!


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)

2500 yet?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Nope, but it's getting closer!


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> 2500 yet?


Damn, I was expecting a speed up of posts...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


Nah...just joshin' ya.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


I hate it when people say that to me!


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)

blah


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Closer...


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


is your name josh?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Top

Edit: BOP!!! and 2500!!!!

:bananalama:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Nah...just joshin' ya.
> ...


Really? I haven't even heard that since the early '90s.

EDIT: Holy ToP, Batman! :bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)

multi-damn


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> top?


Too late.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)

now I just need to continue the rush to 1k posts for me


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> now I just need to continue the rush to 1k posts for me


That should easily happen today.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


It doesn't happen often, but there are a few people who seem to think it's funny.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 12, 2010)

Could this meeting get any longer... oh wait, it's all billable... yeah, let's keep meeting through lunch...


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)

long meetings are great as long as I can sit in the back and wear a pair of sunglasses.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Meetings. None of us is as dumb as all of us.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I remember seeing an exponential graph somewhere showing how the collective IQ reduces to 0 as the # of participants increases


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> I remember seeing an exponential graph somewhere showing how the collective IQ reduces to 0 as the # of participants increases


I bet there was a large meeting to assemble that graph.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)

probably a series of several large meetings


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Each progressively dumber.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd be glad to sit in a meeting right now if it was billable. Or if they had lunch.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)

just finishing up some printing before I head out to the field. I love field visits, especially by myself so I don't have to worry about meeting anyone else's schedule.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 12, 2010)

post


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)

post +1


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Lunchtime!! I finally get to eat.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Dang, I take off a couple of hours to do work and ya'll got 100 posts in.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

That's what you get for working!


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 12, 2010)

top?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Not quite.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 12, 2010)

mis-read the number count...thats what I get for coming back from lunch early


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm full. Just polished off a giant sammich.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 12, 2010)

I went pizza and jalapeno peppers...Im ready for a tums commerical


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

damn... missed it... by almost an hour... oh well... I'll pop back in around post 4200.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

TranspoVA said:


> I went pizza and jalapeno peppers...Im ready for a tums commerical


Sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)

time to go get me a sammich


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I think I'm going for an STP dipper at Groucho's today. Capt and ElCid know what I'm talkin bout.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 12, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > You took the numbers out of your name, Ble.
> ...


Nope, people have been looking at me funny when I tell them that when they ask that same question. minisnick is fine with new people and we spent a couple hours at the daycare a while back, so I know he will be just fine.



Parks and Rec said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Back working for the first time in 13 wks...at least I remembered all my dumb passwords.
> ...


yeah sure, thats just what I did. 



wilheldp_PE said:


> I want 13 weeks off. Maybe I should have a kid.


Just make sure your company is large enough to be required to follow the family leave laws.



Supe said:


> I'm hungry.


Me too!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

And for the rest of us?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Just make sure your company is large enough to be required to follow the family leave laws.


A friend of mine is a bigwig at Microsoft. He got 6 months of PATERNITY leave last time his wife had a kid. I'd never heard of such a thing.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 12, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> I'd be glad to sit in a meeting right now if it was billable. Or if they had lunch.


still in the meeting... and we ordered lunch...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

bigray76 said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be glad to sit in a meeting right now if it was billable. Or if they had lunch.
> ...


Nice.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 12, 2010)

bigray76 said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be glad to sit in a meeting right now if it was billable. Or if they had lunch.
> ...


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)

its always beer-thirty when the company offers to pay for it


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Post-lunch food coma coming on strong.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> its always beer-thirty when the company offers to pay for it


It's always beer-thirty for me. Trouble is finding the beer.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I think I'm going for an STP dipper at Groucho's today. Capt and ElCid know what I'm talkin bout.


The Groucho's in Colatown is pretty pricey. I prefer Andy's Deli if I'm in Five Points, but Hooligan's has them both beat.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm going for an STP dipper at Groucho's today. Capt and ElCid know what I'm talkin bout.
> ...


Is that what they're calling your house now?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks like another slow afternoon in cubeville.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm going for an STP dipper at Groucho's today. Capt and ElCid know what I'm talkin bout.
> ...



Never been to Hooligan's. Is that the place with all the goofy shit on the walls and the mozzarella sticks?

I definitely prefer Andy's but there is no Andy's in Chucktown.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 12, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...






Chucktown PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...


Yup...sounds like Capt's house.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Is that the place with all the goofy shit on the walls and the mozzarella sticks?


You mean Shenanigans?


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...


Hooligan's is in Trenholm Plaza. Don't remember anything odd on the walls...

Yeah, Buff, that's mi casa!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ...
> Yeah, Buff, that's mi casa!


Well, you are always talking about some delicious sammiches. I just figured that you and the missus had opened up shop.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 12, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


As many overpriced sammich shops as there are in Colatown, we probably could. dang college kids will spend all kinds of mommy and daddy's money on food.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I never understood paying a lot of money for a sandwich. It's not like it's hard to make your own at home.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> I never understood paying a lot of money for a sandwich. It's not like it's hard to make your own at home.


Yeah, I know what you mean. That's why I have a hard time going to those places. We really only go if we're already in the area for something else.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> I never understood paying a lot of money for a sandwich. It's not like it's hard to make your own at home.


Don't be messin' with the Captain's business plan!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I can't believe it took that long to get a BOP and TOP.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> I can't believe it took that long to get a BOP and TOP.


I know...I waited forever.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 12, 2010)

It is the never ending meeting... now we are sitting and waiting for someone to call in...

Cha-ching!


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 12, 2010)

It's funny to see how many people are watching this thread as it gets closer to the top.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, the ToP competition has really made the page turns a lot slower.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Post


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

.tsoP


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 12, 2010)

The set up...


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2010)

Alley-oop.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Hooligan's is in Trenholm Plaza. Don't remember anything odd on the walls...



I was quoting super troopers. I'll have to check it out some time.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Hooligan's is in Trenholm Plaza. Don't remember anything odd on the walls...
> ...


That'll happen.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Mid afternoon post.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 12, 2010)

Damn it, the meeting is over... almost stretched it out for the whole day... granted I am going to bill a whole day to it and I didn't even fall asleep once!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

bigray76 said:


> I didn't even fall asleep once!


Slacker!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> bigray76 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't even fall asleep once!
> ...


second!

WTF, ray?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I have almost finished the most difficult task in engineering. What is that one may ask, is it sending a man to the moon....no. Is it splitting the atom.......no. Is it designing airplanes that will break the sound barrier......absolutely not. Is it designing skyscrapers....hell no. I have just completed the stormwater design for a wastewater treatment plant. All the aforementioned engineers can go screw themselves because I'm smarter.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm watching six people standing around staring into a hole they dug outside my office.....I guess that makes SEVEN people staring into the hole!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Is it designing airplanes that will break the sound barrier......absolutely not.


Of course not...it's designing airplanes capable of taking off on a conveyor belt.


----------



## cement (Jan 12, 2010)

wholly crap!


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 12, 2010)

Post meeting bliss... actually got some billable work for 1/2 a day later this week as a result.

Score!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Is it designing airplanes that will break the sound barrier......absolutely not.
> ...



touche'


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Two hours until quittin' time!


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 12, 2010)

+1 before I slowly breakdown my meeting crap and head back to my office... that should take a while...


----------



## cement (Jan 12, 2010)

if we could get the dude to use his powers for the good...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 12, 2010)

cement said:


> if we could get the dude to use his powers for the good...


Darkness has a hunger that's insatiable.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 12, 2010)

WELL, y'all been busy.


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2010)

If people you've never met are going to harass you via e-mail, they should, at the very least, use spelling and grammar that somewhat resembles the English language.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Supe said:


> If people you've never met are going to harass you via e-mail, they should, at the very least, use spelling and grammar that somewhat resembles the English language.


,AKWDHFCKLJHLUEROIUEROLJKG!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> WELL, y'all been busy.


Howdy Fluvial!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Supe said:


> If people you've never met are going to harass you via e-mail, they should, at the very least, use spelling and grammar that somewhat resembles the English language.



MSIFAPTM's ex-in laws been sending you dirty emails?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 12, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Howdy Fluvial!


Howdy Ble PE !

Cute puppy.


----------



## Paul S (Jan 12, 2010)

Howdy. Anyone having a good day?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 12, 2010)

Not yet. I suppose there's still time.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 12, 2010)

T-minus one hour and 19 minutes...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

T-15 minutes.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> T-15 minutes.


Bastard.


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 12, 2010)

I have to come back to work tonight for a public meeting...downside of govt work!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> I have to come back to work tonight for a public meeting...downside of govt work!


Damn public, always getting in the way of things. Wait...


----------



## klk (Jan 12, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > T-15 minutes.
> ...


Agreed!

&lt;-- Just finished eating lunch . . .


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm already thinking about dinner!


----------



## maryannette (Jan 12, 2010)

past the 1/2 mark!


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 12, 2010)

took less than a month


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Outie 5000.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Paul S said:


> Howdy. Anyone having a good day?


Howdy Paul, I was wondering when you would show up!


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 12, 2010)

Lots of watching not a lot of action!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Outie 5000.


Later Wil. I'll be out in about 50 minutes!


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 12, 2010)

I got 20 minutes then back by 6:30 :shakehead:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Let me try this where I meant it. The set up...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

TOP

:bananalama:

Man, I waited on this for a while!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 12, 2010)

Paul S said:


> Howdy. Anyone having a good day?


I am. Got to start late since had to take son to first day of daycare. Looks like since we gave my sites to someone while I was out, they get now get to keep them and I get to move on to bigger better things, but they can't talk about it just yet. I'm in Limbo this week until the boss gets back, cuz we aren't sure if he really meant everything.



Melanie11 said:


> I have to come back to work tonight for a public meeting...downside of govt work!


Downside...that's overtime (well comptime for me). The last two public meetings I had to go to, absolutely no one from the public showed up. Just me, the Air Guard folks and the contractors.


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > If people you've never met are going to harass you via e-mail, they should, at the very least, use spelling and grammar that somewhat resembles the English language.
> ...



Actually, the boyfriend/ex boyfriend? of one of my friends back in Texas. It was basically "jibberish, jibberish, nude photos, jibberish, idle threat regarding being in the military, jibberish, jibberish." He stopped sending replies after I used a big word he didn't understand, and I told him to give his girlfriend a kiss on the cheek for me.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 12, 2010)

Amusing public meeting story from a friend:

Public meeting on the MS Gulf Coast to unveil the new flood mapping post-Katrina.

Little old lady: Why is my neighborhood a V-zone now ?!!

my friend: 'Cause it will be inundated in case of a hurricane.

Little old lady: But that's ridiculous !!!

friend: How much water did you get in your house during Katrina?

LoL: Oh, my house was washed away.

friend: 0.o


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Quittin' time! Hope that everyone has a good night!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Supe said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


Sounds pleasant. So much drama in the LBC.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 12, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Amusing public meeting story from a friend:
> Public meeting on the MS Gulf Coast to unveil the new flood mapping post-Katrina.
> 
> Little old lady: Why is my neighborhood a V-zone now ?!!
> ...


That's pretty funny.

I've got maybe 20 minutes to spam and read the news, etc., before I get real busy again.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Top of the mornin to ya Dleg.


----------



## csb (Jan 12, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Sounds pleasant. So much drama in the LBC.


It's kinda hard bein' Snoop D-O-double G


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

But i, somehow, some way

Keep comin up with funky ass shit like every single day


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm back! Just heard a loud thud on the front of my house or the roof. I don't know if it was a branch falling off a tree or the idiot bandits throwing something at my house.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm back! Just heard a loud thud on the front of my house or the roof. I don't know if it was a branch falling off a tree or the idiot bandits throwing something at my house.


Sorry. I was aiming for the camera.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Sorry. I was aiming for the camera.


I checked it out and didn't see anything. Maybe it was something in my attic.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry. I was aiming for the camera.
> ...


The Boogey Man?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> The Boogey Man?


Clearly.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 12, 2010)

lonely post ...

very lonely.


----------



## cement (Jan 12, 2010)

post something RW


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Got a framing book and a basement finishing book on the way. Time to do some practical learning.


----------



## cement (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm reading Three Cups of Tea


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

cement said:


> I'm reading Three Cups of Tea


Sounds dainty.


----------



## cement (Jan 12, 2010)

it's not.


----------



## klk (Jan 12, 2010)

So tired, want to go home . . .


----------



## cement (Jan 12, 2010)

have some tea!

I need to go back in to work pretty soon :smileyballs:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Are you knitting a cozy?


----------



## csb (Jan 12, 2010)

cement said:


> have some tea!
> 
> I need to go back in to work pretty soon :smileyballs:


WHY?

I ask in all caps because we are but mere state workers, you and I. We lack drive and ambition, right?


----------



## Dleg (Jan 12, 2010)

Me too. Except that I somehow always end up feeling responsible and doing the extra work to get it done......

WHY???????????


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Dleg said:


> WHY???????????


Because.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Good evening folks.


----------



## csb (Jan 12, 2010)

Dleg said:


> Me too. Except that I somehow always end up feeling responsible and doing the extra work to get it done......
> WHY???????????


Appears we're exceptions to the rule...I worked till midnight last Wednesday to get a project done.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks like Cali might legalize weed for recreational use.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Just beat alternate finish #1 for Grand theft Auto 4, now to attempt alternate finish #2


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 12, 2010)

Just got back from gassing up the plane and plugging in the engine heater for a flight tomorrow. Snow on the ramp + golf cart used for a tug = Golf cart donuts!


----------



## cement (Jan 12, 2010)

csb said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > have some tea!
> ...


this is a furlough week so I am strictly forbidden from working more than 32 hrs. I seriously considering saying fuck it and phoning it in.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 12, 2010)

Tired of the cold !!


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

Ha! it's warm up here this week. The elk came down today looking for spring grass.


----------



## frazil (Jan 13, 2010)

Where's all the snow everyone's been talking about?! I expected to walk into 14 ft snowwalls here in Colorado, but I haven't seen a bit!


----------



## Supe (Jan 13, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Just beat alternate finish #1 for Grand theft Auto 4, now to attempt alternate finish #2



I'm thinking of going back and replaying "infamous" to be good instead of evil this time, though part of the plot was extremely confusing and the game was very repetitious. It will likely take a back seat until I finish Assassin's Creed 2. I've also got the downloadable content for Arkham Asylum to play. The graphics in that game were top notch.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

lusone: Good morning everyone! Happy Hump Day! (For me it's Thursday since I don't work this Friday!)


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Wednesday morning lusone:

I'm off to visit a client today. Happy spamming.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Have fun Flyer. Looks like I'll be here spamming all day yet again.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Morning.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Wood


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 13, 2010)

member


----------



## Supe (Jan 13, 2010)

I continue to wonder what RW's avatar looks like, since it's blocked by websense.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

cement said:


> this is a furlough week so I am strictly forbidden from working more than 32 hrs. I seriously considering saying fuck it and phoning it in.


I would be an effin' ghost if I wasn't being paid. There have to be consequences when employers take the furlough cost-cutting route, or else they will keep doing it.



Supe said:


> the game was very *repetitious*.


I think the word you are looking for is repetitive.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Yea, there's several that are blocked for me.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Supe said:


> I continue to wonder what RW's avatar looks like, since it's blocked by websense.


It's a complicated round-a-bout.


----------



## Supe (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I think the word you are looking for is repetitive.



rep·eti·tious (-əs)

adjective

full of or characterized by repetition, esp. tiresome or boring repetition

:dunno:


----------



## maryannette (Jan 13, 2010)

yoo hoo

morning.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

:wave2: Mornin' Mary!

Edit: BOP!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Supe said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I think the word you are looking for is repetitive.
> ...


You just stole the grammar gun and pointed it back at me. No fair!

But at least I got a ToP out of it. :bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

That's one of the reasons I try not to correct someone's grammar. I rarely use correct grammar myself and I can't remember all the rules I learned in elementary school.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Power up!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> That's one of the reasons I try not to correct someone's grammar. I rarely use correct grammar myself and I can't remember all the rules I learned in elementary school.


Repetitious just isn't a word that I have seen spelled out very much in my life, but I have heard it spoken several times. That's what threw me off.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Slow morning.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

time to get to work


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 13, 2010)

Mornin...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Or get to training.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 13, 2010)

so what are we working on today? 2.7K


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Too easy. But there's not an exciting milestone like the halfway point yesterday.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> lusone: Good morning everyone! Happy Hump Day! (For me it's Thursday since I don't work this Friday!)


me too!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > lusone: Good morning everyone! Happy Hump Day! (For me it's Thursday since I don't work this Friday!)
> ...


That's great that the first week you have mini-snick in day care is a short week.


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

frazil said:


> Where's all the snow everyone's been talking about?! I expected to walk into 14 ft snowwalls here in Colorado, but I haven't seen a bit!


welcome to the January thaw! it happens almost every year, February comes back with a vengance.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> It's a complicated round-a-bout.


Isn't it the Magic Roundabout?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...


It's going to be a short week for awhile. T-Th for as long as they'll let me.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I've been working on the framing plan for my future basement project. It's going to require a lot of lumber.

The board is acting funny today. Sometimes I can't connect, and when I do it's really slow.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> The board is acting funny today. Sometimes I can't connect, and when I do it's really slow.


Yea, I've noticed that too. It has taken several minutes to load a page quite a few times this morning.


----------



## csb (Jan 13, 2010)

Sometimes the board is really slow and it has nothing to do with connectivity issues...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

This is seriously slowing down the 5k.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Bit of a sore throat this morning. Hope I'm not gettin sick !


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

working on hydraulic profiles this morning. fun stuff.....seriously, I love hydraulics. I guess that's why I decided to get a master's degree in that field.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I've had a runny nose for this whole year so far.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Just trying to move things along. We've been on the page for almost 2.5 hours and we aren't even halfway!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Post!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

now on to writing contracts, amendments, and task orders. Damnit.

ldman:


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Another post!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Sounds like work Chuckles.


----------



## csb (Jan 13, 2010)

mmm...apple fritter


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

*snatches csb's fritter*


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Bit of a sore throat this morning. Hope I'm not gettin sick !






Fluvial said:


> *snatches csb's fritter*


That apple fritter won't get rid of your sore throat. Drink some pickle juice.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> *snatches csb's fritter*


Hawt.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> > *snatches csb's fritter*
> ...


Pics?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Fluvial said:
> ...


Have to ask the frittering ladies for those.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Yea, I quoted the wrong person for that one. Please don't send pics!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> That apple fritter won't get rid of your sore throat. Drink some pickle juice.


rlyflag:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Pickle juice is gross.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

I have seen kids drink it. Kids are weird.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > The board is acting funny today. Sometimes I can't connect, and when I do it's really slow.
> ...


I had the same problem earlier, but it seems to be back to normal now...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Pickle juice is gross.


I'll take your word for it.


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

fritters are awesome!

hold the pickle juice.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Safe arrival at client site. The landing was an "arrival" but that's to be expected after a 6-week hiatus. Also haven't quite shaken a cold so I was damn near deaf when I landed. Got to go flying though!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

why are we talking about snatches and fritters?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Why not?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

What else is there to talk about?


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Safe arrival at client site. The landing was an "arrival" but that's to be expected after a 6-week hiatus. Also haven't quite shaken a cold so I was damn near deaf when I landed. Got to go flying though!


you must attract allot of attention in that P-40


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I've been working on the framing plan for my future basement project. It's going to require a lot of lumber.


i can so relate. When we finished the basement in our old house, we only had to box out ductwork, extend a wall 4 feet and box out the cinderbrick wall/foundation to make a ledge. and that took what seemed an outragously large amount of wood.


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

now you said it


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

And now the talk goes from snatches and fritters to wood.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm looking at about 260 eight foot 2x4s. It's going to take me a while.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Tired of waiting. Here's the set-up.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

top

or not.

hey, I just found out that One a Day Men's Health makes you puke! I was starting to think I had an ulcer or something...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

And it's Wil with another TOP!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> It's going to take me a while.


That's what *she* .....


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

cement said:


> you must attract allot of attention in that P-40


I just wish the guns worked.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > It's going to take me a while.
> ...


ZING!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

cement said:


> hey, I just found out that One a Day Men's Health makes you puke! I was starting to think I had an ulcer or something...


Wow...that's a selling point for them.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2010)

Leno or Conan?

I have gotten used to Conan already!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > hey, I just found out that One a Day Men's Health makes you puke! I was starting to think I had an ulcer or something...
> ...


Yea, they could market it as a weight loss vitamin.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

cement said:


> hey, I just found out that One a Day Men's Health makes you puke!


That, or you're pregnant.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> And now the talk goes from snatches and fritters to wood.






wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm looking at about 260 eight foot 2x4s. It's going to take me a while.


Don't forget to ream the butt joints with your rigid wood member.


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

now that makes no sense


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > And now the talk goes from snatches and fritters to wood.
> ...


And use plenty of grease for the fittings.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 13, 2010)

and are you planning on NAILIN' em....or SCREWIN' em together?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > hey, I just found out that One a Day Men's Health makes you puke!
> ...


I'll look for a cement post in the 'Expecting' thread.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> and are you planning on NAILIN' em....or SCREWIN' em together?


Does it matter?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Screwing takes longer.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Screwing takes longer.


Depends on who's doing the screwing and what you're screwing.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> that took what seemed an outragously large amount of wood.



that's what she said


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

double post, double post!!

Edit: Too slow.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Screwing takes longer.



that's what she said


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> > cement said:
> ...


I got fixed.

snipped.

cut.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

cement said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > Fluvial said:
> ...


neutered.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

^ I'm thinking about getting snipped.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

^then you can point it at anyone, they won't care.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 13, 2010)

cement said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > Fluvial said:
> ...


My time is coming, after we have #2 (if we are so blessed).


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

> ^then you can point it at anyone, they won't care.


that's _not_ what she said


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > FLBuff PE said:
> ...


Not the same thing. You need to talk to a urologist.



Ble_PE said:


> ^then you can point it at anyone, they won't care.


It still has a firing pin man. It just shoots blanks.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Lunch-n-learn time. This will be my first chance to actually get continuing education credits!


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

my dogs got nuetered. that's a little more invasive.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Lunch-n-learn time. This will be my first chance to actually get continuing education credits!



So you are going to learn about the difference between a vasectomy and neutering.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't wait to get a 22 caliber nail gun. I'm gonna shoot me some concrete and wood.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

forget that, tell the wife to get snipped. It's just no fun unless you're playing with live ammo


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> forget that, tell the wife to get snipped. It's just no fun unless you're playing with live ammo


Misfires are expensive.


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

careful where you point that thing!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I can't wait to get a 22 caliber nail gun. I'm gonna shoot me some concrete and wood.


You'll shoot yer eye out, kid



Dexman PE said:


> forget that, tell the wife to get snipped. It's just no fun unless you're playing with live ammo


So will you.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > forget that, tell the wife to get snipped. It's just no fun unless you're playing with live ammo
> ...


Already done. She was snipped 6 weeks after our 2nd (mid 2007). It was more because she HATED being pregnant. She didn't care if I got snipped or not as long as she never got pregnant again.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait to get a 22 caliber nail gun. I'm gonna shoot me some concrete and wood.
> ...


If it gets to my eye, it'll probably shoot my whole head out.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah they are sweet. I have a ramset gun but its only one shot at a time. Ive seen a version of the gun where it has a revolving mechanism and holds 8 rounds.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Nah, 22 caliber just enters the skull and bounces around a bit. I don't think I've heard of a 22 creating an exit wound for a head shot.

Not sure how that translates to a 16d nail though...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Nah, 22 caliber just enters the skull and bounces around a bit. I don't think I've heard of a 22 creating an exit wound for a head shot.
> Not sure how that translates to a 16d nail though...


My guess is exponentially.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

I think the nail will go in but not out the other side if you don't have a washer on the end. It will bounce around and make some nice pimento loaf in there. I think it will sit flush with the skull if you use a nail with a washer in the end.

Plus you can always vary the charge if you want to be precise in killing yourself.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

The single-shot 22cal nail gun I used made it pretty difficult to shoot oneself in the head.

EDIT: 1000th post!!!! 10940623: :beerchug: :woot: :bananalama: :multiplespotting: :th_rockon: :w00t:

:spammers:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't know who's getting snipped in our house, but one of us is getting it sooner or later. I can attest to the fact that misfires are expensive.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> The single-shot 22cal nail gun I used made it pretty difficult to shoot oneself in the head.


Holding the hammer and the gun at the right angle would probably be difficult.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Whoa!

_An earthquake estimated at magnitude 7.0 hit Haiti's capital, Port-au-Prince, on Tuesday evening, razing countless slum dwellings and leveling the presidential palace and the UN headquarters. Thousands of people are believed to have been left homeless, and hundreds are feared dead._


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

The gun I have has a trigger fire feature. You have to push it in to disengage the safety but I think you can successfully shoot yourself in the head.

I am not a fan of the guns that have to be hit with a hammer because I like having one hand free.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah flu,

it was all over the news this morning. some pretty nasty damage. prayers go out to all and hopes that loved ones are found and safe.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Whoa!
> 
> _An earthquake estimated at magnitude 7.0 hit Haiti's capital, Port-au-Prince, on Tuesday evening, razing countless slum dwellings and leveling the presidential palace and the UN headquarters. Thousands of people are believed to have been left homeless, and hundreds are feared dead._


That happened yesterday. Where were you?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Working. Sorry!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

ToP

:bananalama:

3 in a row!


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

we should change to rules to see who has more BoP's. wil is making this no fun...


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

Man Im bored


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> we should change to rules to see who has more BoP's. wil is making this no fun...


I only have about 10 of them.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm conspiring to conspire.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I rolled over 4000 posts recently.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> The gun I have has a trigger fire feature. You have to push it in to disengage the safety but I think you can successfully shoot yourself in the head.
> I am not a fan of the guns that have to be hit with a hammer because I like having one hand free.


Are we still talking about vasectomies? I don't think hitting anything with a hammer would be a good idea.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I could modify my 30/30 lever action gun to fire nails. I may be able to get them to go clean through the concrete slab.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh I thought we were still on the "Can you kill yourself using a concrete nail gun" topic.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 13, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> why are we talking about snatches and fritters?


you forgot about "pickle juice"


----------



## csb (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure a concrete nail gun could make procreating difficult if used right...

And no snatching my fritter! Yeesh...I leave one harmless comment...


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Too late. The fritter has flittered.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

snatching of fritters?

I may not be a smart man... but I know what an inuendo is...


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

there are a series of different, but seperatly quite interesting conversations here:

fritters, snatches &amp; pickle juice

22 caliber nail guns and the ability to cause harm to oneself with one

getting the "snip"

This board is awesome


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

Out of all my nail guns my favorite is the .22 Ramset. Don't tell my other nail guns though. They might get upset.

Ive seen a pneumatic concrete nail gun but too but its 400+ bucks and runs at 150 psi or something rediculous like that.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Yabbut can you use your nailgun while eating a fritter and getting a vasectomy?


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Yabbut can you use your nailgun while snatching eating a fritter and getting a vasectomy?


and you're wearing a snuggie while seasoning your cast iron cookware.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

Sounds like something Mythbusters can answer!


----------



## csb (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't think it'll fly...


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> > Yabbut can you use your nailgun while snatching eating a fritter and getting a vasectomy?
> ...


wrong thread!


----------



## csb (Jan 13, 2010)

There is no wrong thread in these things!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

csb said:


> There is no wrong thread in these things!



Ya'll are just going to confuse things if you change topics like that.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 13, 2010)

We should get back on track here....

boobs


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

fritter snatch!

New game by parker brothers.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> fritter snatch!
> 
> New game by parker brothers.



Mmmmmm, fritters.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 13, 2010)

snatch and grab?


----------



## csb (Jan 13, 2010)

most fritters are fruity but more fritter snatchers are not?


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

You do have to be wary of the people who are snatching.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 13, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> You do have to be wary of the people who are snatching.


...or grabbing their snatch?


----------



## csb (Jan 13, 2010)

okay, one more post to move this along


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

bigray76 said:


> Santiagj said:
> 
> 
> > You do have to be wary of the people who are snatching.
> ...



whoa

:blink:


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

either way, you don't know where that hand has been.


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

csb said:


> okay, one more post to move this along


how did posts get into the fritter snatch discussion?


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

It was easy.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

cement said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > okay, one more post to move this along
> ...


Nuclear physics would take less time to explain. Just go with it man.


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

I think that I have recovered enough to go get a fritter


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Mmmm......fritters. I might see if I can have some fritter tonight. It's been a really long time since I've had fritter.


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

what are you talking about?


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

Hope you don't have to do alot of convincing to get some fritter.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

^ Fritters


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Mmmm......fritters. I might see if I can have some fritter tonight. It's been a really long time since I've had fritter.


Yeah, I'm hoping my to get some fritter soon too. unfortunately the kitchen is under routine maintenance this week.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh it sucks to be too busy to get some fritter.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 13, 2010)

post


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

+1.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I might have to get some fritter off of a to-go menu. They're a little pricey, but I'd think the extra $ is for the variety.


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

countdown to TOP!


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

4....


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

2..


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

3..

Bop =(


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

asd

:multiplespotting:


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

ppppffftttttt


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

It's like a koala bear crapped a rainbow in my brain.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

Sense?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Damn...missed my 4th in a row.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

hmm


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

The kitchen has been open for business but the chef hasn't been offering me any fritters.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I've got at least 3 buddies that want to come help me finish my basement. Problem is that I don't even own the house yet.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

time to remodel the kitchen? all applicances need to be replaced eventually


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Man, it's been slow as hell all morning and then I go away for a while and this thread explodes!



Chucktown PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Lunch-n-learn time. This will be my first chance to actually get continuing education credits!
> ...


&lt;sarcasm on&gt; Yes, of course since I am dumb enough to not know the difference. &lt;sarcasm off&gt;


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm getting nothing accomplished today except maybe turning in an expense report.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Sadly, that's more than I'm getting accomplished.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm hoping to score some fritters later this evening.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

You're going to start associating food with sex like Costanza if you're not careful, Chuck.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

More than one?


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

George Costanza?

Make sure your fritters are warm when you get them.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> George Costanza?
> 
> Make sure your fritters are warm when you get them.


And moist.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

Thats right. You don't want to snatch a cold &amp; dry fritter.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Dead fish fritter?


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dead fish fritter?


with cheese


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 13, 2010)

oh my


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

The beauty of eb.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dead fish fritter?
> ...


Frumunda cheese?


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

Some rank fritter your describing.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday :multiplespotting: https://engineerboards.com/index.php?showuser=620

mbparksPE(*29*), Strickland(*30*)


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> Some rank fritter your describing.


wil started it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Santiagj said:
> 
> 
> > Some rank fritter your describing.
> ...


Did not. Fluvial and CSB started it.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Santiagj said:
> ...


Yea, talk to the fritter snatching girls!


----------



## klk (Jan 13, 2010)

Interesting discussion here . . .

Makes it difficult to just read the last page


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Yea, you've really got to keep on top of things here in the 5k thread, cause topics shift rapidly.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

we are a dynamic bunch.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

It sucks when you fall a few pages behind. You have to wade through 100 posts of nonsense to figure out what started the nonsense.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

The beginnings of nonsense... sounds like an interesting book.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

it makes things fun.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

And it passes the time when you are waiting on billable work.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> And it passes the time when you are waiting on billable work.


And it helps extend the work you have...


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

I hate it when I'm not having fun.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey, you're posting on eb, why aren't you having fun??


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

I am having fun. see =)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

How do you make your eyes elongate like that?


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Such a convincing post, Santaigj


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> Thats right. You don't want to snatch a cold &amp; dry fritter.






Dexman PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dead fish fritter?
> ...


Got it, so stay away from cold, dry fritters and dead fish fritters with cheese. I didn't know these existed but if I see them I'll be sure to send them back to the chef.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

Duct tape


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Santiagj said:
> 
> 
> > Thats right. You don't want to snatch a cold &amp; dry fritter.
> ...



The problem is that I'll have such a damn appetite by that time, I'm liable to go ahead and eat the fritter regardless.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

You duct tape your eyes?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> The problem is that I'll have such a damn appetite by that time, I'm liable to go ahead and eat the fritter regardless.


Grody.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

theoretically


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Anecdotally.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is that I'll have such a damn appetite by that time, I'm liable to go ahead and eat the fritter regardless.
> ...



What are we talking about?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is that I'll have such a damn appetite by that time, I'm liable to go ahead and eat the fritter regardless.
> ...


x2


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

explicitly


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Damn, set Wil up again!


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...


if you plug your nose, it helps cut back on how much you taste


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

noted


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Damn, set Wil up again!


You're my huckleberry, Ble.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


Now this is one subject we need to just let die.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Now this is one subject we need to just let die.


Of many.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

If I catch you eating Simones cake again...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...



Well it's either this, pickle juice, or snatches?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't get it.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I hate it when lines are posted from movies/tv shows that I have no clue about.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

Its from the Terrible Terry Tate superbowl commercials.

Check out "The Office Linebacker" on youtube. There are 4 or 5 episodes, mayber 4 mins long each.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Talk about random. I did love those commercials though.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I've seen them, but never felt compelled to quote from them.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

Indeed.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

We could probably hit 3000 today at this pace.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

Lets do the damn thing


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

You're right, let's go!


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

GO!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Post


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

+1.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Hurry up!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Where's the dude when you need him?


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

faster!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Just a post.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm giving her all she's got cap'n.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

The dilithium crystals!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I'm giving her all she's got cap'n.


Why does capn care?


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

cap'n morgan?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

cap'n crunch


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

cap'n america!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

cap'n planet


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow...what did I start?


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

Cap'n "Sully" Sullenburg


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I was wondering when you were going to post again!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Cap'n Ahab.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

Serious spammin skillz


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I was reading a McGuire article.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Wow...what did I start?


Now we can really say Wil started it!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm hoping to hit 4,000 by the end of the week.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

Cap'n Kirk!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...what did I start?
> ...


I disavow any knowledge.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I was reading a McGuire article.



McGruber?


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

almost there


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Cap't Stabbin...in my pants.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Maybe I can hit 2k by the end of the 5k. I'll try!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

We don't need to post especially fast to get 105 posts by the end of the day.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

nice


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> We could probably hit 3000 today at this pace.


Quoted for record keeping. Now you can't disavow any knowledge!

Edit: TOP!! :bananalama:

Edit Edit: BOP


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

ToP

:bananalama:

At least it will be when santiagj delete's his double.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Edit: Damnit


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

damn, I shot a bogey.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

That worked out nicely.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

For you maybe.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> For you maybe.


5 for 6 today.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

oh yea


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Giggity.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

thats right


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Man, not many people reading the topic now.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> damn, I shot a bogey.



More sexual inuendo?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Santiagj said:
> 
> 
> > damn, I shot a bogey.
> ...


Of course.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Man, we made it to 2900 and everything just died.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> damn, I shot a bogey.


With your nail gun?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Still going at about a post a minute.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm sharpshooter with my nailgun.

One shot one kill


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> damn, I shot a bogey.


More like you hit out of turn.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

still not fast enough. this place dies in about 2 hours...


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

That would be a better analogy. I'm not much of a golfer as you can tell.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

I have never played golf in my life. True story.

Unless you count putt-putt.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

Same here.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not a good golfer either, but I still play...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Sadly, Putt-Putt is the only golf I've played in about 2 years.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

There not enough action in golf. Mabye if there were more brawls on the green i would be interested.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> There not enough action in golf. Mabye if there were more brawls on the green i would be interested.


You should come out to play with me and my friends. There's a reason there are 18 shots in a bottle of jack...


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

35 days 'til I turn 50 !! hmy:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> There not enough action in golf. Mabye if there were more brawls on the green i would be interested.


There's a lot more sex than there used to be...but that's mainly due to the efforts of one man.

I wonder if it's tomorrow in Dleg land yet.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> There not enough action in golf. Mabye if there were more brawls on the green i would be interested.


You evidently missed the whole Tiger Woods getting beat with a 9-iron story.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

doh


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm told that the reason Tiger hasn't appeared publicly since Thanksgiving is that Elin nearly tore his nose off when she hit him in the face with a golf club. He had to have major reconstructive surgery, and has lots of scarring.


----------



## csb (Jan 13, 2010)

Tiger is now in sex rehab!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Wouldn't it be like almost 6 am there?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Santiagj said:
> 
> 
> > There not enough action in golf. Mabye if there were more brawls on the green i would be interested.
> ...


And a reason there are 24 beers in a case, but I digress.


----------



## csb (Jan 13, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Wouldn't it be like almost 6 am there?


Nah...he's in Arizona, so it's 11:45


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

csb said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't it be like almost 6 am there?
> ...


Dleg is on Saipan. Unless you are insinuating that it's a conspiracy...like the moon landing.


----------



## csb (Jan 13, 2010)

I was talking about Tiger Woods!


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 13, 2010)

Goin home. C u guys tomorrow.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

csb said:


> Tiger is now in sex rehab!


How does sex rehab really work? Do they tie you hands behind your back and make you look at naked pictures of Margaret Thatcher?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

csb said:


> I was talking about Tiger Woods!


You have to get better about following multiple topics of conversation.

It's 5:50 am in Saipan.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Dex is in AZ.

Or maybe Tiger Woods is.

Bye Santiagij!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> Goin home. C u guys tomorrow.


What the hell, it's not even 3 yet!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Tiger is now in sex rehab!
> ...


What would you do with untied hands while looking at naked pictures of Margaret Thatcher? I'd gouge my eyes out.


----------



## csb (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Tiger is now in sex rehab!
> ...


From what I can tell from viewing Sex Rehab with Dr. Drew on VH1, it involves a lot of crying.

Sex Rehab with Dr. Drew sounds like a porn..

...or a great start to a new In My Pants game! TV shows...go!

Sex Rehab with Dr. Drew in my pants


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> How does sex rehab really work?


You didn't see Clockwork Orange?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > How does sex rehab really work?
> ...


Negative.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

I didn't care for it, actually.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

So you want me to suffer through it?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm looking for a plot synopsis.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> I didn't care for it, actually.


Your droogs not into the ultraviolence?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> 35 days 'til I turn 50 !! hmy:


Is the hubby getting you granny panties?



wilheldp_PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...


I think if your hands were free you'd be able to cover your eyes, thus defeating the point.



csb said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...


I saw one of those people had sex with like 3,000 women or something. 1 girl a day for 10 years. I would assume your penis would fall off after something like that.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

ToP

:bananalama:

I didn't even have to wait for that one.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

damnit, you're good with the TOPs


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I've given up on getting TOPs. Now I just set him up.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> damnit, you're good with the TOPs


Today at least. 6 for 7.

Tiger Woods has given up on Jack Nicklaus's records. Now he's going after Wilt Chamberlain's.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

The criminal, Alex, goes through a kind of brainwashing:



Alex is selected to become the subject in the first full-scale trial of the Ludovico Technique. The technique itself is a form of aversion therapy, in which Alex is given a drug that induces extreme nausea while being forced to watch graphically violent films for two weeks. Strapped into a seat before a large screen, Alex is forced to watch an unrelenting series of violent acts. During the sessions, Alex begins to realise that not only the violent acts but the music on the soundtrack is triggering his nausea attacks

_A few weeks later, Alex is presented to an audience of prison and government officials as a successfully rehabilitated inmate and potential member of society. Alex's conditioning makes him unable to defend himself against a pummelling bully and cripples him with nausea when the sight of a scantily clad woman arouses his predatory sexual impulses._

I guess I was thinking about that part about sexual impulses.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > damnit, you're good with the TOPs
> ...



^^ That's another one who's penis should have fallen off by now after all the rotten fritters he's messed around with.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I like the beginning of that movie better...he has lots of sex and commits lots of crimes.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I read some about on wiki. I've never really been a Kubrick fan, but he did do a good job with The Shining.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Don't forget 2001.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Clockwork Orange is one of the more dicked up movies I've ever seen....pun intended.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

San Diego, which of course in German means a whale's vagina.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Yea, I forgot about 2001. I watched Eyes Wide Shut, but it was more for the nudity.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Don't forget 2001.


His best, I think. So creeepy.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Yea, I forgot about 2001. I watched Eyes Wide Shut, but it was more for the nudity.


That was a bizarre flick too.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Yea, that seems to be a trend with him. He certainly has his followers though.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

just catching back up after missing the last 30 minutes...

when did I move to AZ?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

My favorite Kubrick film is definitely Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> just catching back up after missing the last 30 minutes...
> when did I move to AZ?


About 30 minutes ago.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > just catching back up after missing the last 30 minutes...
> ...


Try to keep up.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Yea, that seems to be a trend with him. He certainly has his followers though.


Lolita was rather amusing for a Kubrick film.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Only 30 posts til 3k!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I need to watch some Kubrick movies. I think all I've seen are The Shining and Clockwork Orange.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't think Mrs. ble would like them too much.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Full Metal jacket and Dr Strangelove were pretty good.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I need to watch some Kubrick movies. I think all I've seen are The Shining and Clockwork Orange.


You've never seen FMJ? That's a classic.

EDIT: MoP! lusone:


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

i remember seeing Full Metal Jacket in high school, but I don't remember too much of it. Too much beer in college I guess.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry about that Dex !


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Fluvial is 50 posts from passing Ble...and she joined 2 years after Ble did.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Moving right along.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Moving right along.


Indeed.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Fluvial is 50 posts from passing Ble...and she joined 2 years after Ble did.


The funny thing is that probably 95% of my posts are from the last 10 months.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Fluvial is 50 posts from passing Ble...and she joined 2 years after Ble did.
> ...


About 10% of my posts are in this thread.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

The MDOT office in Jackson is closed due to the water crisis in City of Jackson. Amazing.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

About 18% of my posts are in this thread and if you combine my posts in this thread and the last 10k, then you have 50%.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> About 18% of my posts are in this thread and if you combine my posts in this thread and the last 10k, then you have 50%.


Yeah...betweeen 2 5ks and the 10k, that's probably half or more of my posts.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

1.5 hours to go!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

And 13 more posts. It's a lock.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Yea, won't be a problem to make it to 3k.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Although support has dwindled.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Yea, it is a 2 man show right now.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah, but we are strong like ox.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

+1 !


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the help Fluvial!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

A new competitor emerges.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

More folks watching now.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm back for a moment.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

They are trying to get the ToP.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

That'll be you again.


----------



## Supe (Jan 13, 2010)

They are complaining about us leaving 5 minutes early every day. Therefore, I will no longer show up 1/2 hour early.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Who will get it?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Me?

Foiled again dadburnit!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

wil is a ToP magnet.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Me?


Sorry, no. There were 3 quick posts there, and I had my ToP message copied and ready to paste in Fast Reply.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Yea, I didn't think I would get it, but I figured I'd try.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Damnit, Wil again.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Today was definitely my day for ToPs. I'm sure it won't happen again.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Today has been a pretty prolific day for the 5k considering we're not close to the end yet.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

We've put on about 1000 posts between yesterday and today.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE
433
Chucktown PE
326
Ble_PE
303
Fluvial
272
Dexman PE
211
Santiagj
138
Mary  
130
Flyer_PE
123
EM_PS
110
Capt Worley PE
97
cement
91
Dleg
88
FLBuff PE
82
sschell_PE
80
TranspoVA
77
bigray76
76
csb
41
roadwreck
40
NCcarguy
38
Supe
37
rudy
36
Dark Knight
32
snickerd3
25
ElCid03
20
Road Guy
19
Melanie11
12
Undertaker
11
Mutha PE PS
9
jregieng
7


----------



## klk (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't know how you all have time for this during the day.

I have a project deadline this week


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm just at the computer most of my waking moments. That's why I have so many posts.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

klk said:


> I don't know how you all have time for this during the day.
> I have a project deadline this week


I've had about a grand total of 2 billable hours this week. I have some long meetings tomorrow and Friday, but other than that...REALLY slow week here.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

klk said:


> I don't know how you all have time for this during the day.
> I have a project deadline this week


How can you ever HAVE time, if you don't ever TAKE time?

love that quote from the 2nd Matrix


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> klk said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how you all have time for this during the day.
> ...


I didn't think there was anything worth quoting in the 2nd or 3rd Matrix movie.


----------



## Paul S (Jan 13, 2010)

Just another post.


----------



## klk (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> klk said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how you all have time for this during the day.
> ...


Yeah, I guess that would do it.

No one is ever around when I show up in the evenings.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

meh, they were enjoyable. I just bought the entire box set for the Matrix on BluRay. Much better in HD.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am sick of crunching numbers...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

So I just found out the 7 isn't working on my cell phone. In Charlotte, the area code is 704 and you have to dial it every time you make a call, so I'm pretty much screwed if I don't have the number in my contacts list.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> So I just found out the 7 isn't working on my cell phone. In Charlotte, the area code is 704 and you have to dial it every time you make a call, so I'm pretty much screwed if I don't have the number in my contacts list.


A key on my keyboard (I think it was 'h') quit working one time. It was a bitch trying to avoid words with that letter in them.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

klk said:


> No one is ever around when I show up in the evenings.


Go ahead and post in. I am in and out all the time at odd hours.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> So I just found out the 7 isn't working on my cell phone. In Charlotte, the area code is 704 and you have to dial it every time you make a call, so I'm pretty much screwed if I don't have the number in my contacts list.


bummer


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

shameless post


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

klk said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > klk said:
> ...


Yea, I'm pretty much out at 5 and then don't check back in until i get back to work.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 13, 2010)

--1


----------



## klk (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> So I just found out the 7 isn't working on my cell phone. In Charlotte, the area code is 704 and you have to dial it every time you make a call, so I'm pretty much screwed if I don't have the number in my contacts list.


I know how that is. I had that happen on my blackberry, but it was for a whole row of keys, so not only could I not type the numbers 4, 5 or 6, I also couldn't type the letters a s d f g h j k or l. Luckily it was still under warranty and I got a replacement. Can you get a new phone?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm out. You guys have fun while I'm gone.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> shameless post


I would say you should be ashamed of yourself, but it wouldn't do any good.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > shameless post
> ...


You would be correct sir.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Mary!


----------



## csb (Jan 13, 2010)

43? I'm slacking


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

klk said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > So I just found out the 7 isn't working on my cell phone. In Charlotte, the area code is 704 and you have to dial it every time you make a call, so I'm pretty much screwed if I don't have the number in my contacts list.
> ...


That's what sucks. I'm about 4 months away from being out of contract, so I can't get a new phone yet.



wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm out. You guys have fun while I'm gone.


Later Wil, maybe someone else can get a TOP now.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

I've only gotten one ToP so far, I think.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I've gotten quite a few BOPs, but I'm not sure how many TOPs.

40 minutes.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> klk said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...



Well you can get a new phone, you'll just have to pay $18,945.23 for it.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > klk said:
> ...


True, but I'm a tightass, so that's not happening.


----------



## klk (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> That's what sucks. I'm about 4 months away from being out of contract, so I can't get a new phone yet.


Sometimes they'll let you upgrade a few months early. Can you select phone numbers from text messages or e-mails? Or maybe edit numbers via the phone provider's website (if you have a SIM Card, sometimes you can manage contacts from the web)


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I haven't tried any of that yet, but thanks for the tips. I'll have to see what I can do before I can upgrade, but I think I might be eligible for a new phone at a discounted rate next month sometime, so we'll see.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

I've gotten some good deals on phones on Ebay. My current phone was an Ebay purchase.

ETA: my service provider (AT&amp;T) has a handy little thing on their website, shows you when you are eligible for upgrade.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Off to the dentist. See y'all later!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Have fun FL! Better you than me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 13, 2010)

i have a dentist appt next week. good luck buff


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I had to cancel mine yesterday and reschedule it for next month.


----------



## klk (Jan 13, 2010)

back to work for me. Maybe I'll check in tonight . . .


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Do that klk. I'll be up working on a flood study.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll be changing diapers, so you won't see me in here.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> I'll be changing diapers, so you won't see me in here.


me too, although they have been interesting of late.


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 13, 2010)

Almost time to leave! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll be arguing with Mrs. Chucktown but rest assured I'd rather be here.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> Almost time to leave! arty-smiley-048:



same here, 9 minutes and counting

woohoo TOP :bananalama: i think this is my first


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 13, 2010)

I never make top


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be changing diapers, so you won't see me in here.
> ...


You know you are officially a parent when you start using 'interesting' to describe diapers.

Looks like it's about quitting time. Hope that everyone has a good night.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 13, 2010)

night all


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 13, 2010)

It's quittn' time here...


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I'll be arguing with Mrs. Chucktown but rest assured I'd rather be here.


You could disrupt the space-time continuum by not arguing back when she starts up.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be arguing with Mrs. Chucktown but rest assured I'd rather be here.
> ...



That has been my approach as of late, which means we just don't talk. I have a feeling that there will be no place to hide tonight. :suicide1: Definitely no fritters for Chucky.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Dang. Everyone left the building but me.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm still here, but I'm heading home now. Maybe I'll be on later.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

C Ya Chuck!


----------



## csb (Jan 13, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Dang. Everyone left the building but me.


Aren't you the only one in the building?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Nope. Remember the guy who wanted a partner then didn't want a partner? Well he moved his office. Since I was leasing the office next to him (since I subcontract so much work from him) then I moved my office too. Now we are closer to my house, which is good. I still have my home office too. Confusing isn't it?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm back. And I'm disappointed by how much I missed. Slackers.


----------



## klk (Jan 13, 2010)

Quick post between specs.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 13, 2010)

here for a little while


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Leftover pork roast, yum!


----------



## klk (Jan 13, 2010)

^For some reason, that doesn't sound appetizing to me right now.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Having peanut butter sammiches. They good.


----------



## klk (Jan 13, 2010)

^Those don't sound good to me either. No food sounds good right now. Sigh


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

did you take a vitamin?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Maybe you need a margarita instead?


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

my vitamin reference: one a don't


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

MeataVitaVegamin !


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2010)

is that Monte Python or I Love Lucy?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Lucy. Good catch.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 13, 2010)

I haven't eaten yet and I'm not really hungry. I might have a bowl of cereal.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

'S funny but I haven't eaten cereal in years. I used to love it.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 13, 2010)

I wish I had some Fruit Loops, but I think I just have Cheerios or Mini Wheats.


----------



## klk (Jan 13, 2010)

Cereal is one of my favorite dinners, at least it used to be . . .


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

random post


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Good afternoon, good evening, and good night!


----------



## klk (Jan 13, 2010)

Random Post x2


----------



## maryannette (Jan 13, 2010)

good night, moon


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Family Guy reruns are great.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Last one!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Cheerios *are* good. I like the Cheerios snack mix.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I wish they still made Sugar Smacks. Dig'em!


----------



## maryannette (Jan 13, 2010)

I loved Sugar Smacks and Sugar Pops.


----------



## klk (Jan 13, 2010)

^ew, I hated those. I like cheerios &amp; chex, although I tend to stick with one type of cereal for a while and then get super tired of them. My fav "non-healthy" cereals were Cookie Crisp and Peanut butter capt'n crunch.


----------



## ElCid03 (Jan 13, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...


Yowzers! You guys still haven't made nice yet?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Cap'n Crunch is definitely good, but you have to have milk with it or it will fuck up the roof of your mouth.


----------



## ElCid03 (Jan 13, 2010)

Language!


----------



## klk (Jan 13, 2010)

^Agreed.

well, it seems everyone is gone now  I guess its time to leave work. Hopefully someone will post something later . . .

Edit: I was agreeing with wil's statement, I have no problem with language


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

ElCid03 said:


> Language!


English, please.


----------



## klk (Jan 13, 2010)

Japanese


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Swahili.


----------



## klk (Jan 13, 2010)

Spanish


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Spanglish.


----------



## ElCid03 (Jan 13, 2010)

Mandarin


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Southern


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2010)

panamanian

ahh HOLY SHIT TOP BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Got scooped for top. Dammit.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA


----------



## klk (Jan 13, 2010)

Ha ha ha! Nice one RG!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

I was hoping to get my 8th ToP today. But got scooped with only 3 people in the thread.


----------



## klk (Jan 13, 2010)

You're losing your edge wil.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

klk said:


> You're losing your edge wil.


Yeah...I suck.


----------



## klk (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> klk said:
> 
> 
> > You're losing your edge wil.
> ...


Yup, totally  I mean 7 ToP's today is a really poor showing on your part. I expect more out of you tomorrow . . . oh wait, didn't you say you have all day meetings for the rest of the week? Maybe the 5K thread will be over by then . . .


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2010)

I am on a major caffine / pissed off / rant so I just got lucky!

If I get drunk later and arbitrarily delete threads and screw the whole thread up I aplogize in advance


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

klk said:


> Yup, totally  I mean 7 ToP's today is a really poor showing on your part. I expect more out of you tomorrow . . . oh wait, didn't you say you have all day meetings for the rest of the week? Maybe the 5K thread will be over by then . . .


No, they are half day meetings, so I will only get 3.5 ToPs.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 13, 2010)

Drunken time, checking in....


----------



## klk (Jan 13, 2010)

well good luck on that . . .

I'm going home now. Catch ya'll later! :wave2:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

L8r.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello.

Goodbye. Time to start writing up the findings of my 9 hour inspection of two different facilities.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

18 hours total?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

^ Is that island big enough to take that long??


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Apparently it's dirty enough.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Ew.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 13, 2010)

No - 9 hours for both. 4 hours yesterday, 5 today. Landfill and transfer station stuff. Yes, kinda dirty.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 13, 2010)

Passing through on my way to bed. I landed about 4 hours ago and I still can't hear out of my left ear. My right one cleared about an hour ago. Stupid cold.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Sounds like fun Dleg...

Dang sore throat. Now drinking tea to soothe it.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 13, 2010)

Not really fun... the feds are coming next week to basically decide whether or not to take over from us in enforcement. So it's do or die. Fortunately, this does not rest in my hands. I've done my job all along, and the record shows that. It's all up above me ^^^^^^^ where the inaction has taken place. Nevertheless, I have a ton of writing and reviewing records to do now, and I really should stop procrastinating.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Spanglish.


No bueno por shit


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 13, 2010)

Dleg said:


> Not really fun... the feds are coming next week to basically decide whether or not to take over from us in enforcement.


This happens with different stuff in MS too. But you knew all that.

Have you been following the news about Jackson's water problems?


----------



## Dleg (Jan 13, 2010)

No - what is happening? (might as well procrastinate - 30 minutes until meeting now)


----------



## klk (Jan 14, 2010)

howdy!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey there, klk! I'm just passing through, but I might bounce back and forth with ya a little.


----------



## klk (Jan 14, 2010)

just made mac and cheese for dinner. Yum!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I had waffles, per the munchkin's desire. How's the enviro world up in the NW? It is D-E-D dead here in western CO.


----------



## klk (Jan 14, 2010)

well, all I know about is the water/WW world, and we've got tons of work. Our clients are having a hard time coming up with the money, but are raising rates when needed because you gotta provide the water when needed and treat the WW to the req'd limits.

that's too bad its slow in your neck of the woods. Any signs its picking up?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I got a large asbestos proposal out today, but not really. Luckily, I dabble in geotech as well, but we're hurtin' in that area too.


----------



## klk (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah, its good to be versatile that way. Of course, when everything is slow, I guess it doesn't help that much.

I don't know if you were hit by the housing crash as much as other areas, but ours didn't seem to be too bad, although we have had horrible unemployment rates.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Nothings selling, b/c no one is willing to drop there asking price. But I'm not interested in selling, so it doesn't meatter all that much to me. I'm still right side up on my mortgage, which is saying something.


----------



## klk (Jan 14, 2010)

Same here, although we're considering moving within the next 6 months or so. We bought our house over 5 yrs ago before the prices became too unreasonable so we'll still sell for more than we paid.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 14, 2010)

About all you can ask for. Well, I'm out. Lack of sleep is starting to catch up with me. Buenos noches.


----------



## klk (Jan 14, 2010)

goodnight! Its taking me forever to get the board pages to load, so I'm out too.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

lusone: Good morning everyone! Looks like ya'll had a busy night. Had quite a bit of catching up to do.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

That was a lot of posts after I went to bed. I'm proud of y'all.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Only took 35 minutes before I could post again. Mornin' Wil.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Thursday morning lusone:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Only took 35 minutes before I could post again. Mornin' Wil.


Mornin'. I wasn't even awake when you first posted. It took me 37 minutes to get up, get ready, and get to work.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

It takes me about 20 to drive to work, so I'm usually up by 6 and on the road by 6:30 at the latest. Unless I'm going to the gym, then I'm up at 5. Haven't been able to do that yet since coming back from vacay.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I can't stand working out in the morning. I'll do it if I have something to do that evening, but most of the time I work out after work.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Morning


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Wood


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

This morning's meeting is shaping up to be an ugly one. We are discussing a $65000 change order with the customer on a job that has already gone over the budget, and used up the whole contingency fund...and we have another 8 months of construction left. They aren't going to be pleased.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Good luck with that Wil.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Good luck with that Wil.


Thanks...I need it.


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 14, 2010)

Anybody get Monday off??


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Nope, but I don't have to work tomorrow.

Edit: BOP!

Now, who caught the alley oop?


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 14, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhh

Wow top for a change!


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 14, 2010)

Checking in with a +1 for the morning...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Mornin' Ray.

And it's Melanie with the first TOP of the morning!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2010)

What's up with the board again? It took three attempts to get on. it was running slooooow earlier but seems OK now.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I've noticed that sporadically all week. I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 14, 2010)

It's the weather, I tells ya. Too frickin' cold for the servers.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

It was running slow for me last night. Seems ok now.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Yea, it's definitely picked back up. Early this morning it was slow.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 14, 2010)

Good morning all from Fayetteville! I think I have a FULL day of billable work!! woohoo!! Never freaked out about it so much until it directly related to making my house payment!


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah I had some problems this morning with it running slow too but it seems ok now


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 14, 2010)

+1.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> Anybody get Monday off??


Yes. partly cuz I only work t-th, but it is an official holiday if I were working full time...I wonder if I get holiday comptime since it falls on my day off?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 14, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> Never freaked out about it so much until it directly related to making my house payment!


Makes your booty squinch up don't it?

I've finally gotten some of this other stuff out of the way so that I can actually work on billable things. That's a relief 'coz I was beginning to wonder if I could make it through the month.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2010)

having some serious slowness issues this morning with this website


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> Good morning all from Fayetteville! I think I have a FULL day of billable work!! woohoo!! Never freaked out about it so much until it directly related to making my house payment!



Great news Carguy!! That's the main reason I don't think I could have my own business. My risk tolerance is pretty low.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 14, 2010)

^^ It helps if you have a working spouse to even out the rollercoaster. Hubby pays the mortgage, so I don't worry about that.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Yea, my wife has thought about trying to start a company of some sort, but with the little one at home, it's a little difficult to get things started.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2010)

wow website totally had no access for away for me.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Yea, I kept getting an IPS server failure or something. :dunno:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> wow website totally had no access for away for me.


I couldn't get oin for a while.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice to see things back up, but now we've got to get everyone back. I'm the only person in this thread right now!


----------



## csb (Jan 14, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Nope. Remember the guy who wanted a partner then didn't want a partner? Well he moved his office. Since I was leasing the office next to him (since I subcontract so much work from him) then I moved my office too. Now we are closer to my house, which is good. I still have my home office too. Confusing isn't it?


totally!

morning, everyone


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

:wave2: Mornin' csb!


----------



## csb (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm not sure why the board is running so slowly, but it's a good public service announcement for everyone to go in and delete attachments you aren't using anymore. It's under "My Controls" and then "Manage My Attachments." I know in the past it's slowed us down.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the tip csb.


----------



## Supe (Jan 14, 2010)

I think the server is dying. Dying a slow, painful, snuggie-riddled death.


----------



## csb (Jan 14, 2010)

It's totally a snuggie death


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

We can't let the snuggie bring down eb!!


----------



## Supe (Jan 14, 2010)

Everyone, wear robes in protest!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Supe said:


> *Men*, wear robes in protest!


Women, wear nothing at all!


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 14, 2010)

Damnit I shoulda concurred!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Almost lunchtime!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

That meeting sucked. Now they want us to recircuit all of the emergency lights to save about $5000 of a $65000 change order. Dammit.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Pretty big jump from $65000 to saving $5000. That sucks.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Pretty big jump from $65000 to saving $5000. That sucks.


No, they are saving $5000 of the $65000, so it becomes a $60000 change order.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh, I see. Not as bad as I thought.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Morning folks. Had an optometrist appt. this morning. I can't see shit because they dilated my eyes. There is no telling if this is spelled corerctly, ont that it matters.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I hate it when the dilate my eyes. It always takes forever for them to get back to normal.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

bump.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Yea, not much going on in here this morning.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 14, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> ^^ It helps if you have a working spouse to even out the rollercoaster. Hubby pays the mortgage, so I don't worry about that.



lol....Me and My wife split in October! So I'm trying to incorporate as many stressful events at once in my life! Still don't have health insurance taken care of, hopefully TOMORROW!! now If I can just not get run over or sick today!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> I hate it when the dilate my eyes. It always takes forever for them to get back to normal.


I hate it too, but not for the same reason...they don't usually have to dilate my eyes, a dark room is usually enough. I'm tired of the comments from the eye dr...oh my god I've never seen eyes dilate that much before. There is absolutely no color left.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

^That's interesting. How do they check your eye with the blinding light?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 14, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> Still don't have health insurance taken care of, hopefully TOMORROW!! now If I can just not get run over or sick today!


Good luck with that. I have myself and one kid on a policy. I had to go to a $10k deductible to be able to afford the premium.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 14, 2010)

Lunch break...

I am creating a database of historical construction costs for all kinds of healthcare projects (new, renovations, big, small, etc.)....

When in doubt, make your own work!!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Almost time for the post-lunch crash.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 14, 2010)

Getting close to the bottom of the page here...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

And Wil is lurking for a TOP.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2010)

now we're one closer


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> And Wil is lurking for a TOP.


I hadn't pictured him as a bottom, but anything is possible...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Try

Edit: TOP!! :bananalama:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> ^That's interesting. How do they check your eye with the blinding light?


I dunno, but it must have worked cuz she was able to get what she needed without dilating.

half hr til lunch, i'm starting to get hungry.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 14, 2010)

My eye doctor doesn't use drops anymore... it is great.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Did I get it?

Edit: Damnit


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

bigray76 said:


> My eye doctor doesn't use drops anymore... it is great.


I went to a Dr. a few years ago that had a machine that took a picture of the inside of your eye so they didn't have to dilate. It cost about $20 more, but was well worth it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Did I get it?
> Edit: Damnit


Only missed by 4.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> bigray76 said:
> 
> 
> > My eye doctor doesn't use drops anymore... it is great.
> ...



My doctor does both. Something about me having an enlarged optical nerve and glaucoma (even though no one in my family has ever had glaucoma). It totally sucks.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

My Dr. has to keep an eye on me (no pun intended) because my dad had a macular hole in one eye. I would much rather them take a picture of it so that they can have a record of what my eye looked like each year instead of going by memory.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 14, 2010)

More meetings please.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 14, 2010)

I could use a post-lunch nap...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

^They are better than sitting around charging time to training.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2010)

just cuz


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Post pad. Only ~4 hours left!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Sammich, lays chips and Code red.

Now I'm full...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I have tired.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

^And on a sugar high from the code red.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Sammich, lays chips and Code red.
> Now I'm full...


college ruined the whole sammich from home for me. After eating a hot lunch for so long it is very difficult to just eat a plain sammich. I wish we had a cafeteria here at work.


----------



## csb (Jan 14, 2010)

You know, back when I was your age, the last 2000 posts of this thing would be finished today


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I have tired.


Well you better let him go cause I need him down here!


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have nothing useful or insightful to add, other than +1


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Just to keep things moving along, lusone:


----------



## csb (Jan 14, 2010)

I hate days where the hour before lunch takes 3 hours...


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 14, 2010)

csb said:


> I hate days where the hour before lunch takes 3 hours...


That feels like most days...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

What worse is when the hour after lunch takes 3 hours.


----------



## klk (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello everyone, quick post before I get back to work.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

The afternoon is crawling so far.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Shameless post


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

shameless follow-up post.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 14, 2010)

Full of shame post.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2010)

now that I have half hour lunches, i kinda miss the hour lunch...but it is nice leaving at 4 instead of 4:30


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Shame.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Afternoon lusone:

Nothing to add.


----------



## csb (Jan 14, 2010)

It's like a Garth Brooks song in here


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 14, 2010)

mega shame.


----------



## csb (Jan 14, 2010)

megadeath


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 14, 2010)

sweating bullets


----------



## csb (Jan 14, 2010)

Silver Bullet


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 14, 2010)

werewolves kickin ass


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Just signed some MORE forms for my mortgage. I don't even think I had to sign this much shit a closing last time. The mortgage folks are really covering their ass these days.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Just signed some MORE forms for my mortgage. I don't even think I had to sign this much shit a closing last time. The mortgage folks are really covering their ass these days.


can you blame them though? I'd want to take some extra cautions too.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 14, 2010)

I hate it when your reading the forms and they look at you like your wasting their time. Yes, I am going to ready every word of this contract.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I remember all the signing I had to do when I refinanced and it made me not want to do that again for a while.


----------



## csb (Jan 14, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Just signed some MORE forms for my mortgage. I don't even think I had to sign this much *shit* a closing last time. The mortgage folks are really covering their ass these days.


There were stool samples involved?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

csb said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Just signed some MORE forms for my mortgage. I don't even think I had to sign this much *shit* a closing last time. The mortgage folks are really covering their ass these days.
> ...


Man, they really are being thorough now.


----------



## Paul S (Jan 14, 2010)

They are protecting their ass-ets.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I bet they require you to pee in a cup as well.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 14, 2010)

Ummmm, we are going to need a "dna" sample.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

It's over if they ask me to bend over though!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> It's over if they ask me to bend over though!



"Yeah, we're going to need to check your prostate to make sure you're in good enough condition to buy this house."


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Time for the set-up.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Just signed some MORE forms for my mortgage. I don't even think I had to sign this much shit a closing last time. The mortgage folks are really covering their ass these days.
> ...


I blame them for people with A+ credit like me. If I had a bad credit score, I wouldn't blame them.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Wil got another TOP. How many assists do I have now?


----------



## cement (Jan 14, 2010)

astrg


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

jbnil


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2010)

speaking of banks, since we finally got his ssn I need to remember to go to the bank tomorrow and open a savings account for mini-snick.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

You going to put him to work already?


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 14, 2010)

You got to start em young these days.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Yea, or they'll never be able to retire.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 14, 2010)

Or buy a house.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Or go to college.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> You going to put him to work already?


he has received several $ presents and he really doesn't need any more toys or clothes right now...so in the bank is goes. Although I found out last night I am supposed to buy a savings bond with one of the checks he got. My aunt was too lazy to go to the bank and buy one for him.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 14, 2010)

"I shake, I move, and girl get hot"

Okay!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> Ummmm, we are going to need a "dna" sample.


They want to make sure that if something happens to you, they can clone you and force the clone to take over payment.

Betcha didn't catch that little clause in the paperwork, did you?


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 14, 2010)

Taking recourse to the next level.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Only 2.5 hours until the weekend!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Or go to college.


this is the part the hubby and I tend to disagree. I paid/took loans myself to pay for school and his parents paid for everything for him and his brother (hubby did fine, his older brother however was a professional student until about 4 yrs ago).


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

We've started a college savings plan for mini-ble, but at the most all we are looking at paying is for tuition. I took loans and worked my butt off through school and he'll do the same.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 14, 2010)

Anyone listen to pandora while at work? Any suggested band for radio stations? right now I'm listening to Hyper crush radio.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Everything like that is blocked at work. This is the only entertaining site I can access.


----------



## Mutha PE PS (Jan 14, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> Anyone listen to pandora while at work? Any suggested band for radio stations? right now I'm listening to Hyper crush radio.


W.A.S.P. For Hair Metal only.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2010)

"We're going to need to check your prostate to make sure you qualify for this interest rate"

:blink:


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 14, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Everything like that is blocked at work. This is the only entertaining site I can access.



Man that sucks. IT had blocked pandora but it threw the employees into a frenzy. We convinced them to unblock the site. It really improves productivity. Especially when your in a cubicle farm like me. It helps me focus on what I'm doing.

I'm not really into hair metal anymore.


----------



## Mutha PE PS (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm not really into hair metal anymore.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 14, 2010)

I listen to the AOL radio, their Ambient channel. It's music without words. It helps me zone in to my work without being distracting.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I've got small college funds for mini Mr. Chucktown and little Miss Chucktown started ($2000 each). I probably need to roll them into 529 accounts. They also each have $2000 in savings accounts but I should probably take that money and invest it for them so it will return something. I intend to pay for my childrens' educations. My parents did the same for me and my brothers and we all did quite well in school. I think it is probably one of the greatest gifts you can give your child.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

My wife had everything paid for, but we both agree that we won't pay for everything for our kids, but we are planning to help out. I consider my kids college education to come after my retirement and cash savings.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Holy crap...I didn't even know I had gotten a top. Yay me!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I wondered when you were going to figure it out.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 14, 2010)

I wasn't able to put back any money for my kids, and neither was hubby with his kids. They are getting student loans, I've taken out a couple of parent loans, and oldest son is going on the G.I. Bill.

My folks weren't able to pay for us either, so it seems normal to me.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2010)

My parents paid tution and I paid for books/materials. I also stayed home to save on that expense and had a decently sized scholarship.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

My first two years of college were paid by an athletic scholarship, but after that I worked and took out loans to pay for school. I'm the only one of my siblings that has not lived with my parents since I left for college when I was 18.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> I wondered when you were going to figure it out.


I'm not even going to put the bananalama on it.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I wondered when you were going to figure it out.
> ...


Slacker


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 14, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> I'm the only one of my siblings that has not lived with my parents since I left for college when I was 18.


The first four of us pretty much hit the road after high school. I did have to come back briefly one time.

It takes a bigger percentage of what a person makes to live now, I think. When I was 18 and rented a house, it was about $100 a month. I was making $2.65 an hour. Now minimum wage is - what - $7? And rents are more like $600.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> The first four of us pretty much hit the road after high school. I did have to come back briefly one time.


A friend of mine told me she was leaving home the day she turned eighteen. I thought she was full of it, but sure enough, the day she turned eighteen, she sang "Happy birthday to me," packed her bags, and was in the wind before 9am. Ended up getting an engineering degree from Virginia Tech, IIRC.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I really got lucky with being able to find a job before I graduated. My brother graduated with a computer degree right at the dot-com bust, so he was screwed.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

My parents' deal with both my sister and I were that they provided us with our first car and our college education. After that, we're on our own. My sister is a lawyer and I'm an engineer, and neither of us have had a need to move back home. So my parents consider their decision a success.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 14, 2010)

There are many paths to sucess.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

But only one path to awesomeness!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I think all of the clocks have slowed down to half speed.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

They're resting so they can be ready to fly through the weekend.


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> They're resting so they can be ready to fly through the weekend.


I like your thought of the day!


----------



## klk (Jan 14, 2010)

I was lucky - my parents were willing to support me through college, although I did have an academic scholarship that paid nearly all my tuition for 4 years. I imagine if they had forced me to get loans and pay for it myself, they would have had much less input on what I studied or if I went to college at all. They did have limitations though - and would only pay for college at in-state tuition rates and they insisted I get a degree in something that would let me get a job that pays the bills. If I really wanted to go to some prestigious school, I'd have to figure out a way to make up the difference in cost.

When I have children, I don't want college to be optional for them. I feel if we were to force them to go to college, we should help them pay for it. I think my husband has a different opinion though, so that future discussion will be interesting . . .


----------



## ElCid03 (Jan 14, 2010)

Almost Friday


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Crawling forward, one post at a time!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

My buyer is back stateside and has all his info to the underwriters. Maybe this thing will close sooner than the 29th.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

When is the house you're selling going to close?


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 14, 2010)

It reached 70 in FL for the first time this year!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 14, 2010)

klk said:


> I feel if we were to force them to go to college, we should help them pay for it.


A kid always does better making their own choices rather than having things forced on them. The trick is to teach them how to make wise choices as they are growing up. You ought to allow them to fail every so often to teach them good problem solving skills and resiliency.

College isn't for everyone, either.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I blame global warming!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Another assist. Why isn't there a prize for BOP. I'm sure I'm winning that.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> When is the house you're selling going to close?


Both houses will close on the same day. The one I'm selling is the hang up because the buyer left the country for several weeks without turning in his paperwork.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > When is the house you're selling going to close?
> ...


he should be taken out back and beaten to a pulp for such inconsiderate behavior


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I totally misread your post. I was thinking seller came back to the country.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 14, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> My buyer is back stateside and has all his info to the underwriters. Maybe this thing will close sooner than the 29th.



That's the way I read it too. I think what he means is, it was a hold-up so far, but now the guy's back. Or something.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2010)

My parents had about $40k set aside for each of our college eductions. They told each of us that we could go anywhere in the country we wanted to go, except for the University of South Carolina. If it costed more than $40k they would make up the difference, if it costed less due to scholarships, we got to keep the leftovers. After scholarships and going to an in state school (Clemson) I ended up using about $10k. My parents gave me the $30k in a brokerage account in the form of blue chip stocks when I graduated with my M.S. degree. That $30k is worth about $45k now even with all the ups and downs of the market. I plan on using that to send my kids to school one day. My middle brother ended up with about the same left over, he also went to Clemson. My youngest brother, who is also at Clemson, is getting paid to go to school right now so he's going to have it made when he graduates.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 14, 2010)

I need a drink after crunching cost data from the last 16 years on hospital projects...


----------



## csb (Jan 14, 2010)

hookers and blow for everyone!


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 14, 2010)

csb said:


> hookers and blow for everyone!


You could get elected with that kind of campaign...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I'd vote for her.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

So we just found out that a job that we're bidding on is being cancelled, leaving us with exactly 0 projects down the tube. Not good.


----------



## csb (Jan 14, 2010)

It would be cheaper than universal health care...

No good, Ble.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> So we just found out that a job that we're bidding on is being cancelled, leaving us with exactly 0 projects down the tube. Not good.


Ouch


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

This might be a weekend to do some drinking.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2010)

csb said:


> It would be cheaper than universal health care...
> No good, Ble.



True. I got this email earlier today, and your comment made me think of it:



> Subject: To Lease or not to Lease
> Purchasing
> 
> The math on the Paul McCartney-Heather Mills divorce is as follows:
> ...


----------



## csb (Jan 14, 2010)

Shouldn't that be she has two legs?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2010)

csb said:


> Shouldn't that be she has two legs?



You are correct. I accidentally deleted the two when I was deleting all the annoyong &lt;, &gt;, and * characters from the email.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm out. Hope that everyone has a good night!


----------



## csb (Jan 14, 2010)

East coast quitting time!


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 14, 2010)

It's quittin' time!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Time to shut down for a while here in CST also.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm just sitting here goofing off now! I need to get a little more done, then my 55 mile trip back to Raleigh!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm home and worked out. Time for vegetating in front of the boob toob.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Mmmmmm......boobs


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Mmmmmm......boobs


Sacrilicious.


----------



## klk (Jan 14, 2010)

I have heartburn


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmmmm......boobs
> ...



I don't even know what that means.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 14, 2010)

Morning! Time to stop procrastinating again and get back to report writing....


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I hate writing reports. Much more fun generating numbers than documenting them.


----------



## klk (Jan 14, 2010)

Good morning Dleg.

Report writing = uke:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Without me, it's just aweso.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...


It's what Homer says when he eats the ceiling waffle that he thinks is God.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


Gotcha


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I had post 3333. Svit.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm heading home now. Maybe I'll grace you with my presence later this evening.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Hanging with us beats getting yelled at by your wife.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Have a good night everyone, off to watch a movie and drink some rum!


----------



## ElCid03 (Jan 14, 2010)

Worked from home today because the contractor can't schedule to save his life.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 14, 2010)

2nd attempt to get on the site. I hate dealing with idiots


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2010)

evening


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 14, 2010)

Gumbo! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> evening


WOOD


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 14, 2010)

Today was nice, sunshine and highs in the 50's !


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 14, 2010)

evening


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 14, 2010)

What's happenin Chuck.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

2 rum and cokes down, how many to go?


----------



## maryannette (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh, my. ...


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 14, 2010)

As many as it takes, I guess.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Still in the upper 30's here tonight. All the snow is turning into a slushy mess. Still made for a much more pleasant walk with the dog.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Time for bed. It'll be hard getting up in the middle of the night when mini-ble wants to eat after so much rum.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Rum gives mini-ble the munchies?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 14, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Still in the upper 30's here tonight. All the snow is turning into a slushy mess. Still made for a much more pleasant walk with the dog.


Talked with my ex-husband last night. He lives in North MS. I asked him what the coldest it had gotten up there was, and he said 7, or maybe 10. I said, that cold, who could tell the difference? He said listen, there is a lot of difference between 7 and 25 for example. He said "me and the boys decided that was our limit, we wasn't going back to work until it got to 25".

I thought that was funny.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 14, 2010)

This thread is a waste of good resources. I'm ashamed of all y'all who are part of it.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 14, 2010)

Comment allez-vous, cherie?


----------



## csb (Jan 14, 2010)

evening post!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Talked with my ex-husband last night. He lives in North MS. I asked him what the coldest it had gotten up there was, and he said 7, or maybe 10. I said, that cold, who could tell the difference? He said listen, there is a lot of difference between 7 and 25 for example. He said "me and the boys decided that was our limit, we wasn't going back to work until it got to 25".
> I thought that was funny.


Have a good relationship with your ex?


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 14, 2010)

I refuse to particpate in this blatent spamfest...


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 14, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Have a good relationship with your ex?


Finally. It only took about 15 years. 

He's my kids' daddy, so that has something to do with it. I don't keep up with my second husband, haven't talked to him in years.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> I refuse to particpate in this blatent spamfest...


Where is DK? He hasn't posted a "non-post" here for a few days now.


----------



## csb (Jan 14, 2010)

good night, everyone!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 14, 2010)

byeeeeeeee csb!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> I refuse to particpate in this blatent spamfest...


I see...get to 1k, then abandon us. Jeez!


----------



## cement (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm going to report this thread to the state board!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh, crap! Gotta delete all my posts!

On a seperate note, does one's post count reduce if you delete a post? If I delete all my posts, would I be an uber-n00b again?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 15, 2010)

cement said:


> I'm going to report this thread to the state board!



Are you going to have all of us disbarred?


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 15, 2010)

Its Purple Friday!!!

Get your fritters worked up people!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Friday morning  lusone:



FLBuff PE said:


> Oh, crap! Gotta delete all my posts!
> 
> On a seperate note, does one's post count reduce if you delete a post? If I delete all my posts, would I be an uber-n00b again?


The post count only goes one way. Deleting posts doesn't reduce the number.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

TGIF.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello everybody!


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 15, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to report this thread to the state board!
> ...


I don't know about cement, but I'm going to get all y'all *dispared *(a cookie to those who get it).


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 15, 2010)

My youngest son didn't want to sleep last night... 1 hour of sleep + getting over a cold = one miserable friday!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Good morning everyone! Probably won't post much today since I'm at home. Don't have too much fun!!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

No worries of too much fun here. I'm dealing with nuclear paperwork. I like designing this stuff, it's documenting that's not so much fun.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 15, 2010)

Posting from bad - good evening EB world!!!!

edit - i meant bed


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 15, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Have a good relationship with your ex?
> ...


hummm....How many are there? lol



Flyer_PE said:


> No worries of too much fun here. I'm dealing with nuclear paperwork. I like designing this stuff, it's documenting that's not so much fun.



Nuclear!.....that kinda makes the driveway I'm doing today look like a booger!


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 15, 2010)

Don't ya mean nucular?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

^I'd be willing to bet that you're having more fun than I am though.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone feel like going bowling?


----------



## Dleg (Jan 15, 2010)

I feel like sleeping...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 15, 2010)

I feel like I'm ready for the long weekend.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Morning. What's this long weekend stuff you speak of?


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 15, 2010)

Bigray76, I went Midnight bowling last weekend. I'm really amazed at how there is a DIRECT coorelation to the amount of beer I drink and the number of pins I knock down!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

lusone: Just checking in!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 15, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> Bigray76, I went Midnight bowling last weekend. I'm really amazed at how there is a DIRECT coorelation to the amount of beer I drink and the number of pins I knock down!



That's interesting, there is an inverse correlation between the number of beers I drink and the number of pins I knock down.


----------



## cement (Jan 15, 2010)

shameless


----------



## Dleg (Jan 15, 2010)

my best game of bowling was when we had a test in bowling class in college. I've always been good under pressure. not so good when there's nothing at stake.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 15, 2010)

More data to play with... all the jobs that are in the system from 1994 back to 1989....

billable hours!!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Time to get to designing a scum pumping system. Woo hoo. I love scum.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 15, 2010)

The cup of shame is half full.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 15, 2010)

Getting near the bottom of another page...


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 15, 2010)

Cup of shame is half empty.


----------



## csb (Jan 15, 2010)

Holla! It's Friday!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 15, 2010)

We there yet?


----------



## csb (Jan 15, 2010)

Not quite


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 15, 2010)

Two girls one cup of shame.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 15, 2010)

getting closer


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 15, 2010)

where's wil for the ToP?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 15, 2010)

test


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 15, 2010)

ToP?

Sweet, I got one!!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

I guess we'll find out.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 15, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> hummm....How many are there? lol


I'm on my third. They say three's a charm.


----------



## Paul S (Jan 15, 2010)

Almost time for pizza - Yeah!


----------



## csb (Jan 15, 2010)

Whoa! It's Paul S! :wave2:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm both unmotivated and behind schedule. This is not a recipe for success.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 15, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Where is DK? He hasn't posted a "non-post" here for a few days now.


OK...Here you go...Not a post in the 5k thread.

-1

(I've been busy these days. It is my day off so I decided to catch up with EB)


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> NCcarguy said:
> 
> 
> > hummm....How many are there? lol
> ...


It worked for me (and csb) on the PE! Hey, that rhymes!



Dark Knight said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Where is DK? He hasn't posted a "non-post" here for a few days now.
> ...


Hola, mi amigo! Que pasa?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey....Aqui en casa. Es mi día libre. Como están las cosas en tu lado del mundo?

(I am at home. It is my day off. How are things in your side of the world?)

lusone:


----------



## Paul S (Jan 15, 2010)

csb said:


> Whoa! It's Paul S! :wave2:



Hi birthday buddy!!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Hey....Aqui en casa. Es mi día libre. Como están las cosas en tu lado del mundo?
> (I am at home. It is my day off. How are things in your side of the world?)
> 
> lusone:


My Spanish is a little rusty, but I actually understood that, before looking at the translation you included! Things are looking allright. We have put out about $100k in proposals this week, and if they come through, back to full time for us! I'm in the office today, but I'm taking Monday as my 'forced furlough day', so 3 day weekend for me!


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 15, 2010)

My eyes are starting to burn from looking at more hospital/medical office building cost data... I am going to be spouting off these numbers in my sleep.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

That's good news FL. Hopefully things will work out and we'll get some work soon.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 15, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> My Spanish is a little rusty, but I actually understood that, before looking at the translation you included! Things are looking allright. We have put out about $100k in proposals this week, and if they come through, back to full time for us! I'm in the office today, but I'm taking Monday as my 'forced furlough day', so 3 day weekend for me!


Sweet. Good luck with the proposals.

(This is not a post...just a friendly conversation)

lusone:


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 15, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Hey....Aqui en casa. Es mi día libre. Como están las cosas en tu lado del mundo?
> ...


Good luck FLBuff... our fingers are crossed for you...


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 15, 2010)

Have fun and a good day my friends. I am out of here. Have things to take care at home, hit the books for a couple of hours(did start the quest for a Masters degree), and to the gym in the afternoon.

Just in case....HAVE A SUPER WEEK-END.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2010)

bigray76 said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dark Knight said:
> ...


Thanks. It's all good. AT LEAST I HAVE A JOB!

(Sorry, had to say it)


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow, it's almost lunch time!!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm having a great time doing stormwater modeling in HEC HMS.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 15, 2010)

Whats so fun about watching water flow downhill?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 15, 2010)

^ It's the most difficult task in engineering.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> Whats so fun about watching water flow downhill?


The really fun projects are the ones that find a way to make the water flow UP-hill...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Shameless padding of post count.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 15, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Shameless padding of post count.


same here


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm back from my stadium meeting. This one went much better because it's spending budget that is already in the project instead of in a change order.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 15, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Santiagj said:
> 
> 
> > Whats so fun about watching water flow downhill?
> ...



Did the Europeans invent that?


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 15, 2010)

Another Lance "Toast-Chee" lunch today....that's THREE this week. Combine that with the Pop-Tarts for breakfast, and microwave lasagna for dinner, and I should be a diabetic very soon! I swear if I can get to the point that I'm eating healthy as much as I work out I would probably be in real good shape!


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 15, 2010)

Brown bagged a sandwich for today... time to eat!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

shameless.


----------



## csb (Jan 15, 2010)

lots of shameless activity on page 69

(see that? I made a joke like a sixth grade boy!)


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 15, 2010)

I was just noticing santiagj's member number is in the 12,000 + range. That's amazing! how many EB members are there now?


----------



## csb (Jan 15, 2010)

You joined right before my 27th birthday!


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 15, 2010)

csb said:


> lots of shameless activity on page 69
> (see that? I made a joke like a sixth grade boy!)



I still make those, but I'm a GUY....It's expected of us!

EDIT: Just noticed this was post 11[SIZE=18pt]69[/SIZE] for me! lol


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 15, 2010)

Just a number?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Numbers are everything.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Sammich, chips and Code red. yummy!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Sammich, chips and Code red. yummy!


I sense a pattern here, Capt.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 15, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Sammich, chips and Code red. yummy!


I read that as Sammich, chips and *Co-ed* red. yummy!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Sammich, chips and Code red. yummy!
> ...


Hookers and blow?


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 15, 2010)

This day is goin by incredibly sloooooowwwwwww


----------



## Paul S (Jan 15, 2010)

All this talk about eating = time for pizza.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

The morning went fast for me. But they slow down the clocks in the afternoon here.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 15, 2010)

Bang Your Head! Wake the Dead!!


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 15, 2010)

Same here. I guess I can read some Staad.Pro output. My mind will be melted in no time.


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 15, 2010)

I stayed in at lunch today and I usually don't do that so it will make the day seem that much longer


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 15, 2010)

My lunch was hella weak. I was too lazy to make a sandwich. I pretty much shoved an apple, some crackers, and a diet dr pepper in my lunch bag this morning.


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah I had yogurt and apple and some salad. I wasn't in the mood for salad so I barely ate that. I will be hungry in a couple hours for sure!


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 15, 2010)

Hunger strikes with no mercy.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 15, 2010)

That wouldn't keep a mouse alive!

I have a roast beef sammich from home.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe I'll take a nap.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 15, 2010)

Roast beef mmmm.... whooo top! :bananalama:

I bought some pimento loaf the other day. It looked really wierd so I wanted to try it out.


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll assist!

or not!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Shite...those were some quick posts.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 15, 2010)

Shot down by Rambo!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

There were 4 posts at 12:50.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats right!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Who wants to play the answer a question with a question game?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Who wants to play the answer a question with a question game?


See the HOF for that.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 15, 2010)

Pimento Loaf FTW!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> Pimento Loaf FTW!


Grody.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 15, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> Thats right!


Hawt!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Who wants to play the answer a question with a question game?
> ...


That would be 3 pages of fun for the 5k.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 15, 2010)

Check out that randomn arm hanging over the side of the jeep. Who lost that?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> Check out that randomn arm hanging over the side of the jeep. Who lost that?


Whoever it is, I'm sure they don't miss it.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 15, 2010)

That's no arm, that's a headless torso.

Well, maybe not.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe it's from the Black Knight.

Whoever it is is unarmed.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Maybe it's from the Black Knight.
> Whoever it is is unarmed.


:banhim: :banhim: :banhim:


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 15, 2010)

oK. Only 45 minutes left till I get to leave.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Chick-Fil-A for lunch for me. Just met a cabinet guy over at the house I'm trying to buy.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm teaching minible how to spam.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it's from the Black Knight.
> ...


I see how it is. My puns are not appreciated here.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> Pimento Loaf FTW!


HAHA Check this out....

http://www.boingboing.net/2008/05/05/clown...-pork-lunc.html


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

^I don't think I want my lunch meat smiling back at me.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 15, 2010)

What has been seen cannot be unseen ...


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 15, 2010)

Delicious!


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Chicken Burrito smothered with green chili, a bag of Fritos and some Guava juice.

I really like my new diet.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> Pimento Loaf FTW!


As my brother in law says about hot dogs, ^^ that ain't nothing but lips and assholes, and pimentos in this case.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 15, 2010)

Many parts *are* edible.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 15, 2010)

They copied the face from the creepy clown train.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Talk about giving your kids nightmares!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Motivation today is approaching zero.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Motivation for me is at or below zero.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Chicken Burrito smothered with green chili, a bag of Fritos and some Guava juice.
> I really like my new diet.


Are you on the Taco Bell drive thru diet?


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 15, 2010)

My motivation is starting to wane too! that can't be good! I want to drink BEER!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> They copied the face from the creepy clown train.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Hang in there guys, not much longer to go!!


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 15, 2010)

I just found out we got a $170k project!!! woohoo!!! now all I need to do is figure out how ONE PERSON can get that done in a month! short term excitement....but better than the alternative!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats Carguy!!!! It's a sign of great things to come!


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice score there NCcarguy!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm tired.


----------



## klk (Jan 15, 2010)

Yay! Congrats NCcarguy!

Eating mac &amp; cheese for lunch, not hungry though and a little sick to my stomach . . .


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Mac and cheese is good stuff. Especially homemade.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 15, 2010)

klk said:


> Yay! Congrats NCcarguy!
> Eating mac &amp; cheese for lunch, not hungry though and a little sick to my stomach . . .



Are you preggers klk?


----------



## nashbmattPE (Jan 15, 2010)

thanks for the great read today. life is starting to get back to normal. my MIL had emergency open heart surgery on monday and this week has been a blur.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 15, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> klk said:
> 
> 
> > Yay! Congrats NCcarguy!
> ...


you are never supposed to ask that question unless a woman is actually giving birth!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Mac and cheese is good stuff. Especially homemade.


My wife made some killer homemade mac and cheese a couple of weekends ago. It was delicious.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

^I'm jealous!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm outta here!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 15, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > klk said:
> ...


I thought that was only if you were looking at a fat woman. Like hypothetically, you see a rather plump woman chowing down on a piece of cake and say something like "when are you due, is it a boy or a girl" and then she whacks you in the face with her purse like it was an unreasonable question or something. Then she calls her husband over and says "did you hear what this stupid little shit asked me" and the husband says no. Then the woman who is apparently not with child tells to husband to hold her cake while she white boy's ass.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> I just found out we got a $170k project!!! woohoo!!! now all I need to do is figure out how ONE PERSON can get that done in a month! short term excitement....but better than the alternative!


Great news, Carguy! Congratulations...now get to work!



Ble_PE said:


> Mac and cheese is good stuff. Especially homemade.


I made Nacho Mac and Cheese last night. Good stuff.



nashbmatt said:


> thanks for the great read today. life is starting to get back to normal. my MIL had emergency open heart surgery on monday and this week has been a blur.


Sorry to hear about that, nash. I hope she heals quickly. In the mean time, continue to take your mind off things by hangin' with us!


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 15, 2010)

time to go home yet?

BOOM!!! Accidental ToP!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2010)

I didn't even realize I set someone up for that.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 15, 2010)

damnit, I turn my head for one minute to do actual work and someone gets the TOP.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Shameless post somewhere on the page.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

T-5 minutes.

Screw it...I'm leaving 5 minutes early.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

You get off at 3:58?


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 15, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> You get off at 3:58?


he must have gotten to the office at 6:58 today.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Talk about working to the minute!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Plus 1.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm still refusing to participate.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> I just found out we got a $170k project!!! woohoo!!! now all I need to do is figure out how ONE PERSON can get that done in a month! short term excitement....but better than the alternative!


Congrats on getting the work!

We have a client that just asked us to do about 12 weeks worth of work with due date of March 1. I'm curious to see what our official response will be.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 15, 2010)

So our corporate douche bags decided to implement a new filing system throughout our company. It's totally awesome, they just forgot to include a file for drawings and specifications. Fucking geniuses.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 15, 2010)

I am starving... I need to find a snack...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> I'm still refusing to participate.


Not doing too good of a job.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 15, 2010)

Damn it! Ever since they laid half of the staff off, there is no food to be found...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Bring your own, thief!!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

bigray76 said:


> Damn it! Ever since they laid half of the staff off, there is no food to be found...


When I was in Engineering at the power plant, our secretary was always wondering who was pillaging her candy stash.

After I transferred to maintenance and started working midnights, I discovered who it was. The hours sucked but there was a lot of fun to be had working backshift.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 15, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> bigray76 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn it! Ever since they laid half of the staff off, there is no food to be found...
> ...


When I was working at a big engieering firm downtown, I knew a technician who kept a big ziplock bag full of Chex mix.

One day I caught one of the oh-so-important bridge engineers in the guy's cube, wolfing down the chex mix.

He didn't see me. It was all I could do not to bust out laughing.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still refusing to participate.
> ...


meh, I tried.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

^That's just wrong.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 15, 2010)

evening


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Evening. Time for a drink I think.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm heading home, then I'm packing up and driving to the in-laws this evening. We're staying there for the weekend so I'll be drinking a lot.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Pop a top again.


----------



## csb (Jan 15, 2010)

evening?! it's 3:30!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2010)

csb said:


> evening?! it's 3:30!


I think she's been drinking again.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

csb said:


> evening?! it's 3:30!


you're on the wrong side of the country!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > evening?! it's 3:30!
> ...


Oh, I beg to differ. We have real mountains over here.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...


Give me the Carolina beaches any day!!


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 15, 2010)

^^^ with real snow.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...


I'll take the FL beaches over the Carolina beaches. I get to see those when I visit my folks.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea, but the carolina beaches are about 3 hours away vs. 10+, so I'll stay here. Also, I've been to beaches in both places, and the Carolina beaches are pretty darn good.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Clocks at work are 2 minutes fast. It's a blessing and a curse.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 15, 2010)

Morning. It's raining in the future and that sucks because:

1. I have a small leak in my roof that I have tarred over several times but it's STILL leaking, and removing the Christmas decorations revealed that I am going to have to replace part of the ceiling where it has been water damaged. ^*$^#*^*!z!!!!

2. I have to take the trash to the transfer station, and my old truck has no aircon and a dead rat in the defrost blower so I have to drive with the windows open to keep it from fogging up.

Time to get moving I guess.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Any news on the job of tomorrow, Dleg?


----------



## klk (Jan 15, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> So our corporate douche bags decided to implement a new filing system throughout our company. It's totally awesome, they just forgot to include a file for drawings and specifications. Fucking geniuses.


:laugh: I love it when non-engineers try to tell us how to do our jobs.


----------



## cement (Jan 15, 2010)

took my furlough day skiing at Breck today. it was pretty nice!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

lusone: I'm out. Hope that everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 15, 2010)

nashbmatt said:


> my MIL had emergency open heart surgery on monday and this week has been a blur.


Heavens!! I'm sorry to hear that. I hope she is improving.

bye ble!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

I need to start packing.

I don't want to start packing.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 15, 2010)

^^ Ugh. I feel your pain wil. Moving is so hideous.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 15, 2010)

I made my baked potato soup tonight. It was soooooo good. mmmmmmmmmmmm mmmm

So tired.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 15, 2010)

hmmm... to drink beer or not... any advice?


----------



## Dleg (Jan 15, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Any news on the job of tomorrow, Dleg?


My job? Yes, as a matter of fact - just got the final local approval yesterday. In another two months or so I should be putting on the shoulderboards of a Lt. Commander with the US Public Health Service - and starting a new 20 year career..... at age 42! And, assigned to the Pacific Islands (through EPA), working out of the same office. At least initially... And probably much too late to be deployed to Haiti.

This will get buried in here so I feel free to post about it "publicly" this one time.

The rat truck was nasty, BTW - live rats in there again. fresh poop all over the seats and floor. I really need to get that air gun now, but I will have to resort to traps again for the truck.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 15, 2010)

post


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 15, 2010)

office


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 15, 2010)

space


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Dleg said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Any news on the job of tomorrow, Dleg?
> ...


Congrats on the new job.

Packing sucks.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes it does.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Dleg said:


> Yes it does.


Thanks for the ToP.

:bananalama:


----------



## Dleg (Jan 15, 2010)

You're welcome.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 15, 2010)

Dleg said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Any news on the job of tomorrow, Dleg?
> ...


Congrats Dleg, but isn't is sort of frowned upon for Public Health Service personel to have rat problems? If you need me to make a trip over there with my Benjamin air rifle let me know.

Seriously though, why do you say a 20 year career? Is there a defined amount of time that you work for the Public Health Service?


----------



## Dleg (Jan 16, 2010)

It's one of the 7 uniformed services and follows the same pay and retirement system as the armed services - I have to put in 20 years to get anything in the way of retirement, but what I do get after 20 years is better than the regular civil service. Not to mention the active duty benefits during those 20 years. Out here, anyway, it's a great deal. And it allows me to continue doing what I really love to do, but with an even greater opportunity to serve. Honestly!

Yeah, I really need to take care of the rat problem. I was on the leptospirosis task force for a few years so I should be all over it, but I am failing...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats on the new career. Sounds like a great deal. Do you get anything in the way of retirement from your old job?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats on the new job Dleg!! Being able to retire at 62 isn't too bad considering the way things have been going lately. It's always good to be able to do what you love though.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 16, 2010)

I get to walk away with what I have put into it for the past 11.5 years, plus my oilfield 401k money from the 90s. So I should be good to go at 62. Hopefully I will live long enough to enjoy it, but that's why I have as much fun as possible in case I don't make it that far.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 16, 2010)

Hubby could retire this year with 28 years if he wanted to. He's only 52. I'm jealous !!

Dude at the blueprint shop says P.E.s never retire. "As long as they can pick up that stamp, they're using it."


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 16, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Dude at the blueprint shop says P.E.s never retire. "As long as they can pick up that stamp, they're using it."


Based on some of the folks I've worked with, I'd agree with this statement.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 16, 2010)

My Dad retired at 52 from the Forest Service. I can barely even remember him working now. I can't imagine retiring so early.

Now he's become this hard-core libertarian who rants and raves about the expansion of the federal government. Oh well - at least I can best him by saying I work for an agency that's been around since Jefferson's time (1798). The Forest Service was nearly 100 years later. Of course, USPHS didn't have engineers until around that time, too. But that can be justified because people hadn't even figured out germs in Jefferson's day.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 16, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Based on some of the folks I've worked with, I'd agree with this statement.


Yep. Every time some engineer retires from a state agency here, there is a lot of courting done by the consultants to see who can woo him/her to their firm.



Dleg said:


> Now he's become this hard-core libertarian who rants and raves about the expansion of the federal government.


:blink: If hubby does that I will knock him in the head.

He is looking for another job to take after retirement. As he says, he's got to be able to "pay for his toys".


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm supposed to be cleaning, but I'm too lazy.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm drawing some avatars for another message board. I should go up to the office and finish fixing the file cabinets up, but my head &amp; throat hurt this morning. Stupid cold.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 16, 2010)

Everyone in my house has a cold right now. Babies don't sleep well when they are stopped up!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 16, 2010)

I got a little bit of packing done last night. I'll probably do some more after golf today. And mom is coming over to help pack tomorrow. Now, if I could just get a closing date.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 16, 2010)

This is not a post. This is not a post.

It is just your imagination since DK does not post in the 5k thread. :w00t:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 16, 2010)

Saturday morning lusone:

Late night last night. Moving slow today.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 16, 2010)

Going into the office for awhile. Have a nice morning y'all.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 16, 2010)

Time for a beer!


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 16, 2010)

Anybody else trapped at work today


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 16, 2010)

Negative. I'll drink a beer for you.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 16, 2010)

Good I need one...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 16, 2010)

It's good and cold.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey Ble, you're in second place now.

Also, now your name seems like "Bleepee" to me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Everyone in my house has a cold right now. Babies don't sleep well when they are stopped up!!


we went through that when we got home from Christmas in the CHicago area. Both grandmas had some form of cold so mini-snick ended up with it who in turn gave it to me.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 16, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Hey Ble, you're in second place now.
> Also, now your name seems like "Bleepee" to me.


Yea, it's hard work spamming!

I hadn't really thought of it that way, but it does sound like Slurpee.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 16, 2010)

Good morning again! Rainy in the future again. Weather forecasters are predicting a cold front/gale later this week - real mid-latitudes weather. Extremely unusual this far into the tropics. You can tell from the forecast language that the meteorologists are really geeking out about it.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 16, 2010)

Morning Dleg! It's rainy in the present too! Sounds like you are in for some weird weather.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 16, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Both grandmas had some form of cold so mini-snick ended up with it who in turn gave it to me.


That is the great thing about having kids - they bring home all the latest germs. 

Morning Dleg! It's been raining at my house all day.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 16, 2010)

Shot an 85 with 2 birdies. Not bad for my first round of the year.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 16, 2010)

No rain in Louisville?


----------



## maryannette (Jan 16, 2010)

It's supposed to rain here tomorrow.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 16, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> No rain in Louisville?


Nope. Partly cloudy and 54 this afternoon.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 16, 2010)

It rained a skunk here.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 16, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> It rained a skunk here.


Time to refill the Glade plug-in?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 16, 2010)

Ha! Naw. That's what they say in the country.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 16, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Ha! Naw. That's what they say in the country.


What country?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 16, 2010)

Don't tell me you don't hear any colloquialisms in KY.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 16, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Don't tell me you don't hear any colloquialisms in KY.


Not nearly as many as I hear from my dad, an Alabamian.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 16, 2010)

My daddy's from KY. He's just full of crazy old sayings.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 17, 2010)

Damn there isn't ever anything on tv as football season comes to a close..


----------



## Dleg (Jan 17, 2010)

Our weather forecast discussion from the NWS:



> MODELS CONTINUETO SHOW A MAJOR CHANGE IN THE WEATHER COMING TUESDAY NIGHT AND
> 
> WEDNESDAY. A STRONG NORTHERLY SURGE WILL PUSH A COOL DRY MID-LAT
> 
> ...


Better get out the winter coats and batten down the hatches!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 17, 2010)

So it's going to feel cooler but still be in the mid-80s? Man, that's rough!!

Good morning everyone!!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 17, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> Damn there isn't ever anything on tv as football season comes to a close..



I think my son has our cable box convinced that the only two channels are Disney and Noggin. There's nothing on that I feel is worth my time to watch anyway. Too many books to read.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 17, 2010)

Rain, rain. At least it's not 40 degrees and rain. And I think the rain is supposed to blow through by this afternoon.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 17, 2010)

Yea, the rain quit down here this morning, so at least it only rained when we were sleeping.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 17, 2010)

That's some freaky weather Dleg. Don't y'all need to toss a virgin into a volcano or somethin' and stop that mess?


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 17, 2010)

Dleg, that's just freakin sick AND wrong.

As for rain, I HOPE we get some to wash all the GD cinders off the road, I'm tired of tracking that black crap into my house. Man, I hate winter. Come on spring!


----------



## maryannette (Jan 17, 2010)

AAAAUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 17, 2010)

mary :) said:


> AAAAUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


Sunday morning not going well, Mary?

I'm at work... again.

Kind of a pisser when the only time to work on machines is when they aren't running on the weekend. Life of a maintenance engineer.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 17, 2010)

It's okay. I'm just sore. I was up and down a ladder all day yesterday.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 17, 2010)

mary :) said:


> AAAAUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


Doesn't this usually go in another thread?


----------



## maryannette (Jan 17, 2010)

It's not really a scream, it's a grumble.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh, well that's ok then!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 17, 2010)

Taking down the Xmas lights Mary?


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 17, 2010)

A rare Sunday morning +1 from me....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 17, 2010)

Nother house packing day for me. Yay!


----------



## maryannette (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm putting up the last of the Christmas decorations today, but yesterday, I was caulking above my head on a ladder. I'll finish tomorrow.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 17, 2010)

Have fun Wil, I don't envy you at all!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't envy me either. But once it's all done, this will just be a distant memory.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 17, 2010)

mary :) said:


> I was caulking above my head on a ladder.


It's amazing how heavy even the lightest of things gets when you're holding it above your head, isn't it?


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 17, 2010)

No kidding, just doing new tasks that you haven't done in a while can make you super sore. Hope all goes well, Mary!

I just finished up what I needed to do at work, now off to my daughter's gymnastics meet!

Later all!


----------



## cement (Jan 17, 2010)

I never forget the first time I cut a tree branch from a ladder.

wholly crap!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 17, 2010)

My feet hurt and my back was killing me yesterday afternoon from walking 18 holes. I hadn't done that in a few months, so my body wasn't really prepared for it.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 17, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I don't envy me either. But once it's all done, this will just be a distant memory.


That's true. Once you get moved in, you'll forget all about it. Good luck!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 17, 2010)

Seems like whenever I move, I lose one of my favorite things but also find a long-lost favorite thing.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 17, 2010)

somehow our christmas tree is still up...


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 17, 2010)

^^ Oh snap!

I was just reading " On the 23rd day of Christmas, my true love gave to me ... take down that tree already dammnit!!"


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm glad we decided to not put up Christmas decorations this year. It would have been too hard to take them down after coming back from a 2 week vacay.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah that is a pain. I came back from 3-day vac to kids moving out and in, and office moving. No wonder I was late getting Xmas stuff down! A lot of it is still sitting on the dining room table, waiting to be boxed up &amp; put in the attic.

Last year when we went to NYC for Xmas, we didn't put up any decorations here.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm about 75% packed. But that last 25% is probably going to take 75% of the time. My mom likes to pack because she thinks she's abnormally good at it. I let her continue to think that and benefit from her packing my stuff.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 17, 2010)

My wife's family likes to think they are pro movers too. I just like to let them go with it. It only costs me the price of some beer and lunch.


----------



## ElCid03 (Jan 17, 2010)

I only help move if there's beer involved.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 17, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> That's some freaky weather Dleg. Don't y'all need to toss a virgin into a volcano or somethin' and stop that mess?


Yeah, well.... I guess that's the whole problem around here. No more virgins.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 17, 2010)

How are the "tropical storm winds" today?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 17, 2010)

My dad came over with mom today. He hauled some stuff to the trash for me, but he basically sat around and watched the football game. I was basically sorting and packing a few things, but mom was doing the bulk of the packing. I'm still tired from it though.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 17, 2010)

It fatigues your mind as well as your body.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 17, 2010)

At least I'm good about throwing stuff away. My huge trashcan is packed completely full of crap I'm throwing away. When I moved to L'ville from Cincy, I threw away more than this. It's an excellent time to purge.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 17, 2010)

maybe you should have a talk with my wife about throwing crap away. each time we move, we seem to get MORE crap.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 17, 2010)

Every time I move, I realize that stuff expands to fill the available space. I had only lived in apartments before I bought this house, but now every nook and cranny is full of stuff.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 17, 2010)

Tomorrow is a holiday for me!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 17, 2010)

mary :) said:


> Tomorrow is a holiday for me!


Don't rub it in.

You wanna come pack up stuff in my house on your day off?


----------



## maryannette (Jan 17, 2010)

No. I have my own project that I'll be working on. More caulking.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 17, 2010)

What are you caulking?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 17, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Every time I move, I realize that stuff expands to fill the available space. I had only lived in apartments before I bought this house, but now every nook and cranny is full of stuff.


It's even worse after your kids get big. Things just kind of "appear" in my house now. Sometimes nobody will even claim them.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 17, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> It's even worse after your kids get big. Things just kind of "appear" in my house now. Sometimes nobody will even claim them.


My dad keeps making snarky comments about me getting some of my crap out of his basement when I get my new house. He made the same idle threats when I bought this house, so I'm largely ignoring him.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 17, 2010)

Today's already a holiday for me, but I haven't been able to relax much. The gas ran out while we were cooking lunch for the kids, so now we have a half-cooked pizza and a bunch of money I am going to have to spend because the gas ran out 2 months early, which must mean that the hose is leaking. Fortunately it appears to be leaking outside the house. I'm sure I would have smelled it if it was leaking inside. A little scary....

Plus I've got to bring my car in for the 30,000 major servicing tomorrow, including brake pads, and that's going to run me a pretty substantial sum. Uggh.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Good thing you are getting a fancy new job to pay for all your emergency expenditures.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Good morning everyone!!



wilheldp_PE said:


> At least I'm good about throwing stuff away. My huge trashcan is packed completely full of crap I'm throwing away. When I moved to L'ville from Cincy, I threw away more than this. It's an excellent time to purge.


That seems to be the way it works for me too. I'll hold on to stuff more than I need to, but when I move, in the trash it goes.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Monday morning lusone:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

I think I'm more motivated to throw stuff away now that I have been watching Hoarders. But my house looks more like theirs than it ever has because I have emptied out all of the storage areas to get stuff packed.


----------



## Supe (Jan 18, 2010)

J-E-T-S Jets! Jets! Jets!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Man, this morning is already crawling by.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 18, 2010)

Good Morning all! I actually don't mind "Holidays" when most government employees are out of work, but I'm not. Makes the drive in SO MUCH easier!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

^That's the truth. Traffic was much smoother this morning.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 18, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I think I'm more motivated to throw stuff away now that I have been watching Hoarders. But my house looks more like theirs than it ever has because I have emptied out all of the storage areas to get stuff packed.


I know the feeling... half of my garage is now packed with stuff my wife wants to keep to have a yard sale this spring (we had one in the fall and made about $400 selling old exercise equipment, outgrown baby clothes, etc.) Our 4th bedroom is still filled with boxes of crap from when we moved out of our first house in '04 and ended up in storage for a year until we moved into our current house... my basement is coming along though - we went through piles of old baby clothes last night (yard sale, donation, garbage) and have a little more to do.

My motivation for the basement is to re-establish my man-cave (bar, TV, dart board, poker table, old N64, etc.)


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

bigray76 said:


> My motivation for the basement is to re-establish my man-cave (bar, TV, dart board, poker table, old N64, etc.)


That's one of the reasons I would like to have a basement.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 18, 2010)

I moved in September...still not totally unpacked my garage looks like a landfill


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

My office doubles as the man-cave. My other hide-out is the detached garage (a.k.a. toy shed).


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

It took us about a year to get everything totally unpacked when we moved 3 years ago. I don't look forward to moving again if we have to.

Edit: BOP and the set up goes too...


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 18, 2010)

top?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

We still have stuff packed from moving here 5 years ago. It's getting better though, we've had one garage sale and there have been a couple of truck-loads off to Good Will.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Man, that TOP sat there for a while.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 18, 2010)

That was a little too easy...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

^Yea, it's a little slow in here this morning. I was thinking we might knock this thing out today, but it's not looking good so far.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 18, 2010)

hopefully will pick up this afternoon


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 18, 2010)

Maybe a lot of folks are off work today.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Yea, I was wondering if there were many folks that had today off.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 18, 2010)

Not I.


----------



## Supe (Jan 18, 2010)

Not I.

On a side note, I am largely unimpressed with Windows 7. Having stability issues. Some Dell facial recognition software keeps crashing, and won't stop alerting me until I go into task manager and close it myself. I've also had problems with the desktop shortcuts freezing and becoming unresponsive, and also problems with Windows not coming back after a sleep/power save period, all you see is the mouse.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

I've actually got some real work to do today. Better sharpen the pencil!


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 18, 2010)

Im also at work and was here most of the weekend too


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

I just ordered a new work machine. I'm the company guinea pig for Windows 7. I'll be re-installing Office 2003 though. Somebody else can take the Office 2007 plunge.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Morning. Got back last night at 8:00, had the car unpacked by 8:30. No more road trips for another month...woo hoo.

Wifey's 30th birthday is tomorrow. Need to go pick up the bicycle (her present) during lunch. I can't find my stinking Dick's Sporting Goods Coupon.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I can't find my stinking Dick.


Sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 18, 2010)

Why does it smell so bad.... Wait, I don't want to know the answer.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 18, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find my stinking Dick.
> ...



I walked in to that one.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Indeed you did.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Getting close to lunchtime here.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Monday+Holiday=Slow day today.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 18, 2010)

sad news this morning...I just found out that a friend of mine from the beach died yesterday morning from a heart attack at the age of 49!

It reminded me that like Tim McGraw sang about.....Live each day like you are dying, and always be a friend, a friend would like to have!!!!

Life is short, make the most of it!

RIP Lee!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow, that's terrible NCcarguy. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

The 5k just took a depressing turn.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your friend NC. 

On another depressing note, Jmbeck just posted that his office is closing and he's out of a job.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Coincindence? I think not.

Blue Monday


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

^That certainly fits today. The only thing that doesn't fit is the fact that it is such a beautiful day outside.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 18, 2010)

It is a gorgeous day.

I'm grumpy 'coz I've got a bit of a sore throat and headache. Stupid cold. Bah humbug on this Monday !!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

My cold is starting to clear up, but I've still got this dang runny nose.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 18, 2010)

My day is sucking right now. I need to go out and pick up my wife's bicycle but the MLK Day parade (which basically is a bunch of people driving cars slowly and honking the horns repeatedly) is going on right now and they have the street blocked so I can't leave. I can't work due to the horn honking and the occasional marching band. This has been going on for an hour now. Hopefully it will end soon.

Edit: It apparently will not end soon. I looked out of the window and there are at least another 50 cars...I mean floats to go.


----------



## cement (Jan 18, 2010)

tough news NC


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear it NC.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Time to get back to work after lunch. How long until the post-lunch crash?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a meeting right after lunch. I *hope* I don't crash!


----------



## Supe (Jan 18, 2010)

This day has been better than most Mondays, anyways. They're sending something back to the vendor, which means my hands are washed of it, I just ordered my new TIG welder and extension cord, there's a package from Summit Racing waiting for me at my house with a ton of fuel lines and fittings for the racecar, and it's a gorgeous enough day outside for me to work in the garage with the door open and without a snowsuit!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

I like the term "Forced Landing" much better than "Crash".


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Here's a laugh to help everybody through the day.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

^Too bad I don't see anything.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> ^Too bad I don't see anything.


What do you get? Red X, broken image deally, or some sort of "Not Available" picture? I see it fine on mine.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2010)

I am not in this thread.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> I am not in this thread.


What? Who said that?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^Too bad I don't see anything.
> ...


All it is for me is a blank space beneath your message. I guess it's websense at work.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 18, 2010)

Post lunch +1 post...


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 18, 2010)

note to self, do not do a google search for "Ennio Morricone The Ecstasy of Gold" while at work. The company internet filter now thinks I'm trying to score drugs.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 18, 2010)

Damn it is quiet at work today...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> note to self, do not do a google search for "Ennio Morricone The Ecstasy of Gold" while at work. The company internet filter now thinks I'm trying to score drugs.


Must resist urge to search google...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

```
ToP Count:

wilheldp_PE     21
roadwreck        8
Fluvial          5
Dexman PE        4
Ble_PE           4
Cement           4
Mary :)          3
Melanie11        3
Chucktown PE     3
EM_PS            3
Flyer PE         3
TranspoVA        2
santiagj         2
sshell PE        2
RoadGuy          1
snickerd3        1
Rudy             1
Dark Knight      1
NCcarguy         1
ElCid03          1
FLBuff PE        1
```

And yes, I am that bored at work.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Considering that there are only 25 pages left, I'd say it's a safe bet that you'll win the TOP contest!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Nobody is out of it yet.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 18, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > note to self, do not do a google search for "Ennio Morricone The Ecstasy of Gold" while at work. The company internet filter now thinks I'm trying to score drugs.
> ...


this may help

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?url=sear...amp;x=0&amp;y=0


----------



## cement (Jan 18, 2010)

indeed


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

ToP

:bananalama:

#22


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 18, 2010)

^^

somebody has far to much spare time


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> ^^somebody has far to much spare time


No argument here.


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello. Must return to the never ending project. Bye.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Just passing through.

lusone:


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Just checking in for a bit. I see that Wil has extended his lead for the most TOPs. If I had the time and the willingness, I would see how many BOPs I've had, cause I know I've set up many a folk for a TOP.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 18, 2010)

Shameful post padding.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that! lusone:


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not posting. I hate spamming.... oh wait, dammit.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 18, 2010)

+1 for me...


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 18, 2010)

another


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Might as well.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm actually getting a Bulletin out between spamming today.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm getting some micropile analysis done while spamming, so it actually feels like I'm being productive.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 18, 2010)

I am milking my latest assignment...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm trying, but it's a rush job, so there's only so much milking I can do.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm just seeking motivation today. Not having much luck finding it. I'm always like this the first day of a new project though.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

I have 2 W2s. One of them only shows my local wages. Apparently there is some trick that I can do to get back some of my local wages because I traveled out of state for part of the year.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2010)

I am not in this thread.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

^Are you sure?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Did somebody say something?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> I am not in this thread.


Me either. h34r:


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Who's not in this thread right now?


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 18, 2010)

Could we start a VOTE FOR SCOTT BROWN thread?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

How many people here in Massachusetts?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Who's not in this thread right now?


Aye.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Who's not in this thread right now?
> ...


Where did you go??


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello there folks. Just popping in for a bit.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2010)

I am not in Massatoosits.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

There's that slacker guy again. I swear, he's in here all the time!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...


Up.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> I am not in Massatoosits.


I heard it was pronounce more like:

Mass of two shits


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 18, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > I am not in Massatoosits.
> ...



Not if they give the Republicans that 41st senate vote!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Master slacker said:
> ...


I'm not going to hold my breath, but it would be nice.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2010)

I am not in this thread.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 18, 2010)

^^ There's a real shot though....The people that keep the president up to speed on this are already telling him that they're certain Brown will win.

That in itself says it all really!

Hey, on a side note.....Since it's been so long since I've tried this....wonder if we could get enough hotties to do an EB calendar now! We have 12000+ members...for SURE we can talk 12 girls to pose real sexy like!!! hehehehe...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Lots of lurkers hanging around right now. I see you MS, Flyer, Supe, NC, rw, Dexman, and P&amp;R. Where's wil, he might miss his TOP.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Only 40 minutes until quittin' time!!


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 18, 2010)

C'mon clock.... go clock go!!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Shameless post.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> ^^ There's a real shot though....The people that keep the president up to speed on this are already telling him that they're certain Brown will win.



I've seen a lot of anecdotal stories that indicate Brown has a real chance. I also saw a Chris Matthews clip with him pretty much saying flat out that Brown will win it.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 18, 2010)

I would like to kick Chris Matthews in the balls.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2010)

MIDDLE!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I would like to kick Chris Matthews in the balls.


Tell us what you really think about him.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2010)

I enjoy me some good pizza.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

You sure are in here a lot for someone who's not posting in this thread. 

And share some of your pizza please!!


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2010)

Pizza is at home... not made up yet... and certainly not put on the grill yet.

I was never here.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Pizza is at home... not made up yet... and certainly not put on the grill yet.


Damnit.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2010)

I'll mail some to you, but I think the grill smell would be gone by the time you get it.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 18, 2010)

wil is going to miss the TOP.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks like Wil is going to miss this set up.

Edit: Well I'll be, a TOP!! :bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2010)

top?

no... flop


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 18, 2010)

You're welcome ble.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks, I was getting tired of setting up Wil all the time.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, I'll live. Being on top is fun, but at other times being on the bottom is better.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Well, I'll live. Being on top is fun, but at other times being on the bottom is better.


Yea, but you weren't on the top or the bottom, you were just somewhere in the middle. That doesn't sound like fun to me, unless I was between two Sports Illustrated swimsuit models!!


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2010)

Are you two Sports Illustrated models?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Are you two Sports Illustrated models?


I'm about the same size as 2 sports illustrated models combined.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2010)

Darn... oh well.

One more post for the road. I'ma goin' home.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Later slacker. I'll be out in about 10 minutes.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 18, 2010)

Checking out for the day....


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Me too, later everyone!!


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 18, 2010)

Tidying up here. Clock has moved like a snail for the last 30 minutes. Monday - check-ing-out.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 18, 2010)

ui,i iziX z,xzsjmsaz,zwzwzzzz wed ,,


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 18, 2010)

finishing up contracts then heading home for the evening. we have a sick kid at home now.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 18, 2010)

Man. I can't believe it's afternoon already.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Shameless post.

lusone:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

```
ToP Count:

wilheldp_PE     22
roadwreck        8
Fluvial          5
Ble_PE           5
Dexman PE        4
Cement           4
Mary :)          3
Melanie11        3
Chucktown PE     3
EM_PS            3
Flyer PE         3
TranspoVA        2
santiagj         2
sshell PE        2
RoadGuy          1
snickerd3        1
Rudy             1
Dark Knight      1
NCcarguy         1
ElCid03          1
FLBuff PE        1
```


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 18, 2010)

I still say all the duplicates and non-conforming posts need to be deleted. That would make the ToP list completely different...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Meh.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

I think the precedent has been set. Early doubles don't mean anything when the wheels are spinning at the end.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> ui,i iziX z,xzsjmsaz,zwzwzzzz wed ,,


Did mini-snick post this? 

Have a good night everyone!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

I have no motivation to pack. Maybe, if I get a closing date tomorrow, I'll feel more like it.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 18, 2010)

Back to work tomorrow. Hmmmmm.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

Me too...but I was back to work today too.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 18, 2010)

I really don't feel like posting before going to bed, so I won't.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 18, 2010)

^It is pretty late for you not to be posting here.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 18, 2010)

Night time post !


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not submitting late night posts either...


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 18, 2010)

I just noticed Slacker's title. Very cute.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

lusone: Good morning everyone!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Wood


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Got some more work to do today, so that's always good.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Tuesday morning lusone:


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

Well... I'm still breathing. Guess I haven't pissed off enough people.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 19, 2010)

Checking in on a crappy Tuesday morning.... +1


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Well... I'm still breathing. Guess I haven't pissed off enough people.


That would be a good thing.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Hopefully today will be the day that I get a closing date.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Good luck Wil, I know it's frustrating waiting on a closing date.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

This is getting out of hand. We are going to have to file contract extensions if the closing date isn't this week...and the contracts were good for 40 days.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I thought this thing would be over by now.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

We were waiting for you Cap'n!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Yesterday was pretty slow.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 19, 2010)

The future beat is on.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

rppearso is an idiot.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

^Yea, I stopped reading his posts a while ago.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I like making fun of him because he doesn't understand why people don't like his posts.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 19, 2010)

Helping the big set up here as we head to the bottom of the page.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 19, 2010)

Where's Wil?


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 19, 2010)

Not here?


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 19, 2010)

I guess not


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 19, 2010)

His loss is your gain...


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 19, 2010)

yup!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Man, I go and get coffee and come back to a new page!


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 19, 2010)

Time to start getting some real work done here... bastards give me work to do when I could be spamming all day...


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 19, 2010)

What's the difference between a puppet and a muppet?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Is this a trick question?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> What's the difference between a puppet and a muppet?


Who cares; they are both tools of The man.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

The truthful answer: They are one and the same, grasshopper.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 19, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> The truthful answer: They are one and the same, grasshopper.


then why do they have different names?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

So Disney can make money?


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 19, 2010)

what is it that Disney calls their "engineers"? Fungineers? Imaginieers?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Mousegineers


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> then why do they have different names?


So many questions, young one.

"muppet" is proprietary:

_Technically, the only people who can use that name is The Muppets Studio (a part of the Walt Disney Company) as it’s a registered trademark. Henson invented the term to refer to his foam puppets, combining the word "marionette" with the word "puppet". _


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 19, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> So many questions, young one.


I'm just trying to keep this thing moving.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Mrs. Chucktown turned 30 today.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Well, that shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 19, 2010)

good Morning all.....I have absolutely NOTHING witty to say this morning. Of course I think that's a lot like most mornings! Good thing I'm not a syndicated talk show host....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

```
ToP Count:

wilheldp_PE     22
roadwreck        9
Fluvial          5
Ble_PE           5
Dexman PE        4
Cement           4
Mary :)          3
Melanie11        3
Chucktown PE     3
EM_PS            3
Flyer PE         3
TranspoVA        2
santiagj         2
sshell PE        2
RoadGuy          1
snickerd3        1
Rudy             1
Dark Knight      1
NCcarguy         1
ElCid03          1
FLBuff PE        1
```


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

Nothing to see here. Keep it movin'. blah de blah blah.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

If you choke a Smurf, what color does it turn?


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

Is "smurf" a codeword for "chicken"? :huh:


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Maybe for you, but not for me!!


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 19, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Is "smurf" a codeword for "chicken"? :huh:



What's "Chicken" a code word for?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Is "smurf" a codeword for "chicken"? :huh:
> ...


Mystery meat?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I used to love the rectangular lunchroom pizza at school. I wonder if I could find that stuff commercially.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I used to love the rectangular lunchroom pizza at school. I wonder if I could find that stuff commercially.



I'm sure you can go to your nearest homeless shelter and find some. Or go to an elementary school and see where they get it.


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 19, 2010)

I didn't mind the lunchroom pizza. One time though, we got rib sandwiches, you know like the McRib.

It - was - CRAZY.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I always loved that pizza too. I always looked forward to pizza Friday's.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

I remember when my kids' junior high started having a 'cheeseburger' line. I thought "man wish we had that".


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 19, 2010)

I really liked the school lunches. Don't know why.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a little brother who is 12 years younger than me. When I would come home from college he loved for me to come eat lunch with him at his school. They had stepped up the quality of the food significantly by the time he was in elementary school. They'll probably be feeding my kids organic chickens and beef tenderloins.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I have a little brother who is 12 years younger than me. When I would come home from college he loved for me to come eat lunch with him at his school. They had stepped up the quality of the food significantly by the time he was in elementary school. They'll probably be feeding my kids organic chickens and beef tenderloins.


I doubt it.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Note to self: make kids lunches to take to school so they aren't eating dog food.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah we used to be able to go eat lunch with the kids when they were in elementary school. By appointment only though.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Pointless post.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 19, 2010)

That is wierd.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 19, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Pointless post.


aren't they all?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Pointless post.
> ...


Speak for yourself, all my posts have points. I ended that sentence with a point, and here is another one.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Point! (Anybody remember Pinky and the Brain?)


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I think there was some quoting of Pinky and the Brain in the last 10k. Narf!!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Ick!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Egad!


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I like making fun of him because he doesn't understand why people don't like his posts.


+1


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Shameless post.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Brain: Are you thinking what I'm thinking, Pinky?

Pinky: I think so, Brain, but where are we going to find rubber pants at this hour? *NARF*


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Brain: Are you thinking what I'm thinking, Pinky?

Pinky: Uh, I think so, Brain, but we'll never get a monkey to use dental floss.


----------



## maryannette (Jan 19, 2010)

Shut up, Pinky.

Brain


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Shameless post pad.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Rectangular School Pizza


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn! I love Animaniacs! Remember the squirrels?

The Band is playing!

The Who?

The Band!

I know The Band, but Who?

No, Who plays later!

:tv:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

^^^ Do you have like a stock ticker on your desk that spits out real time post counts?


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 19, 2010)

sigh


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

^He just has that much time on his hands.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

thigh


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I just happened to notice that my last post ended in 49, so I refreshed once and sure 'nuff, somebody had set me up.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Rectangular School Pizza


I remember my mom getting food from Schwan's when I was a kid. The truck would come to the house once a month or so and she would place her order and get the food. Good stuff.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> ^He just has that much time on his hands.


He needs a smurf.



wilheldp_PE said:


> I just happened to notice that my last post ended in 49, so I refreshed once and sure 'nuff, somebody had set me up.


That somebody is me and I have a name, ya know...


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

I liked Schwan's too but some of their stuff was pricey. Great ice cream, the kids loved it.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

By "the kids", you mean what? :huh:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> That somebody is me and I have a name, ya know...


It was my understanding that you are not in this thread, and therefore cannot be mentioned by name.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Yea, I looked into it a couple of years ago, but I figured I could get better deals at the store.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Fly-by posting. Have some work to do to catch up from my forced furlough day yesterday. Happy spamming!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> By "the kids", you mean what? :huh:


You know, rug rats. Curtain pullers. Yard apes.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > By "the kids", you mean what? :huh:
> ...


Pieces of sh!t.

Oh, wait, that was just me.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

You didn't weigh 29 pounds did you?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Porch monkeys (not the racial slur...you'll get it if you've seen Clerks II).


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Porch monkeys is a racial slur?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> You didn't weigh 29 pounds did you?


At some point in my life I did.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > That somebody is me and I have a name, ya know...
> ...


I just decided that, at least temporarily and indefinately, I will be part of this thread.

[SIZE=8pt]Terms and conditions are subject to change at any time without notification to the board.[/SIZE]


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

lots of posting here today. hard to keep up


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Master slacker said:
> ...


Lucky us!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I may or may not actually be in this thread right now.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I might be here. I'm not sure.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

You also may or may not be moving this week.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

List of Helicopter Prison Escapes.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Schrödinger's post?


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 19, 2010)

^^ didn't that last TOP assure you of that honor? crap...there were THREE posts by the time I added this!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> You also may or may not be moving this week.


Probably leaning more towards the "may not". Haven't heard from the realtor yet. Apparently her "first thing in the morning" is a little later than my "first thing in the morning".


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

^^^ maybe she's stuck on the potty.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Apparently I'm the only person in this thread. Or at least the only person that knows they are in this thread.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

You sure are having a pretty extensive and eclectic discussion with yourself, Ble.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Or at least the only person that knows *they* are in this thread.


You're a plural?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Yea, it's pretty amazing.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm half man and half dog. I'm my own best friend.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

Or, if you're a corn (for whatever reason), it's amaizeing. :rotflmao:


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Or, if you're a corn (for whatever reason), it's amaizeing. :rotflmao:


That's corny.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Clones?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Just like Multiplicity!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

She touched my peppy, Steve!


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I love how the only people who visit here are in the "veteran" or "supporting member" group.

When will the noobs learn to use this thread to pad their post count?

BTW, I'm still not here.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

they are n00bs for a reason.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I got a wallet. I'm gonna drive a car!!


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> She touched my peppy, Steve!



I want peetha. (hard to type with a lisp)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I love when he puts that pizza in his wallet to save for later.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > She touched my peppy, Steve!
> ...


"lithp"


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> I love how the only people who visit here are in the "veteran" or "supporting member" group.
> When will the noobs learn to use this thread to pad their post count?
> 
> BTW, I'm still not here.


The last 10k took me from about 60 posts to over 500 I think.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Giggity.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Porch monkeys is a racial slur?


Yeah, so is yard ape. I didn't know this until my mid-twenties. Both were common slang for 'kids' when I was growing up.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that page went quick. I am also not here.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

DAMMIT!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Might as well quit trying for a TOP.


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2010)

He's a friggin machine!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

```
ToP Count:

wilheldp_PE     24
roadwreck        8
Fluvial          5
Ble_PE           5
Dexman PE        4
Cement           4
Mary :)          3
Melanie11        3
Chucktown PE     3
EM_PS            3
Flyer PE         3
TranspoVA        2
santiagj         2
sshell PE        2
RoadGuy          1
snickerd3        1
Rudy             1
Dark Knight      1
NCcarguy         1
ElCid03          1
FLBuff PE        1
bigray76         1
```


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

No contest.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm half man and half dog. I'm my own best friend.


so you're a mog


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm half man and half dog. I'm my own best friend.
> ...


Hey! Somebody got the Spaceballs reference.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

he has somehow already mathmatically elimated all but 10 members from even catching him (including 5 of us who would need EVERY ToP till the end).


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm half man and half dog. I'm my own best friend.
> ...


Could be a dan.

I see what I did there.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

^^^ the others just have the spaceball itch


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Yeah, so is yard ape. I didn't know this until my mid-twenties. Both were common slang for 'kids' when I was growing up.


The things you learn on EB.com!

Don't tell my children that I called them a racial slur. Shhhhh.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


Pizza the Hut...

May the Swartz be with you!!!

I see your Swartz is as big as mine


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


we are big mel brooks fans


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Could be a dan.
> I see what I did there.


It's funny because my name is Dan.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Candygram for Mongo!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

shameless post


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Tada!


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> we are big mel brooks fans


To the point that you don't even capitalize his name. LIAR!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Random post.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

random?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Anybody know the name of the boat in the Jackal off the top of their head? I do. It's useless facts like that clogging my brain that keep me from learning new, useful stuff.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

Jean Claude RanDam!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Anybody know the name of the boat in the Jackal off the top of their head? I do. It's useless facts like that clogging my brain that keep me from learning new, useful stuff.


I had to search to even see what that movie was.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

The Insolent Minx.

How about Gargamel's cat?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Azrael or however you spell it. I completely blanked for a minute though.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

The other guy in Scooby Doo (not Shaggy)?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Fred. Scooby doo was my favorite cartoon growing up.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Do Smurfs reproduce asexually? If not, then Smurfette is one busy broad.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Fred, Wilma, Dafnie (sp?), Scooby, &amp; Shaggy (and occasionally the Harlem Globetrotters, then later Scrappy)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Don't tell my children that I called them a racial slur. Shhhhh.


HAHA. Imagine my surprise when I said it and people got all worried that I was going to offend someone. I got sushed!

'Boy' was another one I didn't know was racial until my twenties.



wilheldp_PE said:


> The other guy in Scooby Doo (not Shaggy)?


Fred.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Do Smurfs reproduce asexually? If not, then Smurfette is one busy broad.


If she was that busy, she would be quite "broad".

Eventually the kids could just walk right out, no need to even stoop over...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Not to mention she would, by definition, be older than all of them except Papa Smurf...so she must be a MSLF.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

How do you pronounce MSLF?


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

with a lisp


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> with a lithp



fixed it.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Lunchtime!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Bojangle's sausage biscuit today.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

lunchtime?! It's 9:37!


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

9:38


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> lunchtime?! It's 9:37!


It's never too early for lunch!!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

10:40 here. Not long 'til lunch.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

just had some rice cakes and an orange for my pre lunch snack


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

11:41 here. Ya'll's clocks are slow!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> 'Boy' was another one I didn't know was racial until my twenties.


That one I *did* know. However, us white folks could use it with impunity on each other.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > 'Boy' was another one I didn't know was racial until my twenties.
> ...


This is one that I did not know. It's amazing how many slurs are out there. You could get labeled as racist and not even know why.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 19, 2010)

Time to kick it in the ass this afternoon!!!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh my word - the school just inadvertently send a phone message to all parents saying "your child is not in school today". :wacko:


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

bigray76 said:


> Time to kick it in the ass this afternoon!!!


What are you kicking in the ass?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


When i went to work with the AF, they gave us noobs a cultural sensitivity class. One of the slides was a list of racial slurs. The instructor said if anyone wanted to know what they were for, feel free to ask and she'd explain.

I rapidly came to the conclusion that southerners didn't know many slurs for italians and Jews.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

^I'm sure I wouldn't know hardly any of them.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 19, 2010)

There needs to be a racial slur database somewhere.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

TOP!

:bananalama:


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 19, 2010)

way to go Ble!

rack up those TOPs while Wil's not looking!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Somehow I got one on the last page too. How did that happen?


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 19, 2010)

must have been a temporal distortion in the space time continuum, I blame Dleg and his flux capacitor.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Somebody is deleting posts. That BS happened in the 10k too.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> bigray76 said:
> 
> 
> > Time to kick it in the ass this afternoon!!!
> ...



* scoots out of range of ray *


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Somebody is deleting posts. That BS happened in the 10k too.


Uh oh. That's not good for you.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Somebody is deleting posts. That BS happened in the 10k too.


Who is John Galt?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody is deleting posts. That BS happened in the 10k too.
> ...


I don't care. I just hope whoever it is plans on going back through and re-doing the ToP count. I'm not going to keep doing it if people are deleting posts just to be a dick.

I don't even ski. What do I need with a binder strap?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Well, there *were* a lot of double posts - maybe just admin cleanup.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I don't even ski. What do I need with a binder strap?


good question


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I just got a PE exam prep catalog in the mail. It felt great to be able to throw it away without thinking about it.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I passed the thing in '07 and I still get the catalogs and emails from PPI. The catalogs never make it past the recycle bin on my way back from the mail box.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

So i got to thinkin' today


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> So i got to thinkin' today


Don't hurt yourself!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Well, there *were* a lot of double posts - maybe just admin cleanup.


No, they were only deleted from 2 pages ago. That's when the ToP posts stop appearing at the top of the page.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Let's keep this moving people, I'm trying to get to 2k posts!!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble is a poopy head !!!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey, that's not very nice!


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > So i got to thinkin' today
> ...


That's the best part. I'm indestructable.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

So Master Slacker is really Superman?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Hey, that's not very nice!


You're supposed to say "am not!" so that we could post a bunch of "is too" "am not", you goober.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, that's not very nice!
> ...


am not!!


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 19, 2010)

Wonder what happens if someone deletes the FIRST post???? hummmm....


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

or is he Clark Kent?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Why can't he be both?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> Wonder what happens if someone deletes the FIRST post???? hummmm....


That would be like dividing by zero.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> Wonder what happens if someone deletes the FIRST post???? hummmm....



Similar to what happens when you divide by zero.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2010)

The Duster 340 was originally to be called Clark Kent.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> The Duster 340 was originally to be called Clark Kent.


That sounds like a vacuum cleaner name.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

black hole?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

brown hole?


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

doughnut hole?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Grody.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

No, you're supposed to say, "Cinnamon ring?"


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

lost cause?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Guess what. I still don't have a closing date. I haven't heard either way, but I'm getting more pissed off by the minute.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

^That sucks. Hope you hear something soon.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 19, 2010)

Almost there....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

bigray76 said:


> Almost there....


That's what she said!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

No, she said "Is it in yet?"


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I thought it was "Are you done yet?"


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Never lasted long enough to hear that.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

D'oh!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Indeed.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

one more


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Let's return to this cinammon ring discussion


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

and you're all waiting for TOP


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

TOP! :bananalama:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

good work ble


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

A guy was trying to fly around the world...he crashed in the English Channel 5 hours after he started his trip and died. Epic fail.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

hi


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Who said that?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Avatar kills.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

Post #800! :woot:

:thankyou:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 19, 2010)

afternoon


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Man bites off cop's nipple.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wood?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Post #800! :woot:
> :thankyou:


That's a lot of posts from someone who's never posting.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 19, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> NCcarguy said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder what happens if someone deletes the FIRST post???? hummmm....
> ...




Are you SURE??? Wouldn't it move every single post up ONE spot, hence moving Wil out of those 22 TOPS and into 22 BOTTOMS?? lol


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

"Former pitcher now a catcher"


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> Are you SURE??? Wouldn't it move every single post up ONE spot, hence moving Wil out of those 22 TOPS and into 22 BOTTOMS?? lol


I had a lot of 2nds and 3rds too. I have almost 600 posts in this thing.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Need some coffee to stay awake.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> A guy was trying to fly around the world...he crashed in the English Channel 5 hours after he started his trip and died. Epic fail.


I saw that this morning. I know I shouldn't have, but I laughed. I wanted to see if it was just me that was so cold and heartless, so I told a coworker to see what he thought.

It wasn't just me.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > A guy was trying to fly around the world...he crashed in the English Channel 5 hours after he started his trip and died. Epic fail.
> ...


I laughed to...but it's well established fact that I'm going to hell.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

You'd have to be an idiot to try to fly that thing around the world!


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...



and as me and my buddies always say....see you at the big FIRE!

OK, that's really not funny!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

This Taco Bell obituary is fascinating.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Note to self: get back on eb tonight when I get home so I can see Wil's post.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Note to self: get back on eb tonight when I get home so I can see Wil's post.


Do I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Note to self: get back on eb tonight when I get home so I can see Wil's post.
> ...


I just assumed that you had some attachment to that last post about the Taco Bell obit.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...


No. It's another thread on eb.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


Yea, I just saw it. He was a really interesting guy.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > A guy was trying to fly around the world...he crashed in the English Channel 5 hours after he started his trip and died. Epic fail.
> ...


I'd say Darwin at work but he seems to have reproduced already.

I've had an engine pack it in while in the air. No way I'd go out over any body of water with a glorified hang glider.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Many people have crossed the English Channel in less.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

^Doesn't make 'em smart.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Yea, but they were in the water to begin with.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...



I thought you didn't believe in hell.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I thought you didn't believe in hell.


Don't.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Won't


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Love this analysis of the Jet's defense for the upcoming AFC Championship game (from ESPN):









> "You assume I will blitz, so I will play straight coverage. But perhaps you assume this. Because I know you assume I will play straight because you assume I will blitz, I should blitz. Then again ..."


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't want to be at work any more.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Yea, me neither, but I still have 3 hours to go.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm leaving in an hour to bake Mrs. Chucktown a cake and prepare her birthday dinner.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

What are you cooking?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Only 2 hours left for me.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Only 2 hours left for me.


Bastard don't rub it in!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

What? You mean the fact that you must work an entire hour after I leave? I would never rub that in.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Yea, I figured as much.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

n00b alert. We have one lurking.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> n00b alert. We have one lurking.


Unacceptable. His posts don't count...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

We see you!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I have less than an hour and a half to go.


----------



## ElCid03 (Jan 19, 2010)

Getting close here.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

So, when will we finish this thing? Tomorrow?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

rppearso is defending himself again. I love provoking that guy.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> What are you cooking?



Blue cheese crusted steaks with red wine sauce (all cooked in the cast iron skillet), spinach and celery salad with lemon vinaigrette, and I'm undecided on the starch at the moment.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Where?


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

hi.

edit: TOP, biotches!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

is the skillet seasoned properly?


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> rppearso is defending himself again. I love provoking that guy.


He makes it so easy


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> is the skillet seasoned properly?



yes and no. not to sschel's standards, but yes to Lodge's standards.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Where?


Gvmt jobs in Philly thread.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > rppearso is defending himself again. I love provoking that guy.
> ...


He's just a troll looking for attention.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

And I'm happy to provide...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> He's just a troll looking for attention.






Dexman PE said:


> And I'm happy to provide...


Me too.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

who is this "rppearso" person and where can i find his entertainment?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Where?
> ...






Master slacker said:


> who is this "rppearso" person and where can i find his entertainment?


See above.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Where?
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

It's like poking a dead guy in the eye with a stick...it never gets old.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> See above.


All I see are acoustic tiles and flourescent lights. Can you be more specific?


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

lol wil.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm a little gassy.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> It's like poking a dead guy in the eye with a stick...it never gets old.


:Locolaugh:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

We haven't sent rppearso completely over the edge yet. He hasn't threatened to dispar anyone.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Ya'll need to start working harder!


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't know how someone can spend 200k on an engineering education but he sure figured it out.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> I don't know how someone can spend 200k on an engineering education but he sure figured it out.


It's ok, once he gets that and his condo paid off, he'll be a millionaire...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> We haven't sent rppearso completely over the edge yet. He hasn't threatened to dispar anyone.


Grammar nazi here...don't you mean 'disBar'?


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

FL, I think he's more into golf.

Wil isn't on par...


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

I think he is alluding to rppearso's atrocious spelling. "Cannon fauder" was the bestest.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > We haven't sent rppearso completely over the edge yet. He hasn't threatened to dispar anyone.
> ...


That's what that one guy meant to say, but he threatened to dispar us. He didn't take a lot of shit for that little slip up. I can't remember that guy's name though.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


FLBuff? That guy's a jerk. FLBuff PE is much nicer.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> I'm a little gassy.


I thought this thread smelled funny.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 19, 2010)

It was the guy that was the only licensed HVAC PE guy in florida.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> It was the guy that was the only licensed HVAC PE guy in florida.


Yeah...that's the one.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I thought TMckeon was the guy that threatened to disbar us?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Santiagj said:
> 
> 
> > It was the guy that was the only licensed HVAC PE guy in florida.
> ...


Is that the same one that did the hardest thing in engineering?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I thought TMckeon was the guy that threatened to disbar us?


No, I'm pretty sure it was after his time.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Santiagj said:
> ...



No, the hardest thing in engineering is stormwater modeling, and that was TMckeon. You can still find that doucebag on his own website, and he started engineertrades.com as competition to this.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Does anybody still go to his site, or does he still talk to himself on there?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I found his site via google. Man, when did he design his webpage, 1997?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Does anybody still go to his site, or does he still talk to himself on there?



I just tried it and it doesn't work.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody still go to his site, or does he still talk to himself on there?
> ...


If it doesn't work, how did Ble find it?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

From his resume: "If you want to be "Wowed", meet with me."

What a DB.

Edit: Wil, I found his company website, not the message board. When I tried to go to the message board, it wouldn't work.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> From his resume: "If you want to be "Wowed", meet with me."
> What a DB.
> 
> Edit: Wil, I found his company website, not the message board. When I tried to go to the message board, it wouldn't work.


Does he have his own company?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't know, but I found this website.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh yeah...that's where we got his picture.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I meant that engineertrades.com didn't work.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

So he's the goofy looking guy with the hard hat and coveralls on? lol


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I meant that engineertrades.com didn't work.


I gotcha.

His site is really sad.

Basically, he works for a real company, and has his one man show side business.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I like how he posts screenshots from google searches of his company name.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

> 3/1991 EI Certificate #1089ET379 US-FL-Orlando - Certification
> Successful completion of this exam is a prerequisite to the PE exam. This exam was a two part test to see if the engineering person had a basic fundamentals of engineering.


Good thing the FE doesn't test English skillz.


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, between the grammatical flaws and all that speaking in the third person, there is no doubt in my mind; that is the most prestigious website on the Internet.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

^^ Hell yes.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

He is also a maroon.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

We are better engineers for having seen that site.


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> We are better engineers for having seen that site.



And also better Christians.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

TOP! :bananalama:



> And also better Christians


Amen brother!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks like we might finish this bitch up this week and my productivity will resume somewhat respectable levels.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> He is also a maroon.


What's that? It sounds degrading


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> TOP! :bananalama:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(FYI, that was in reference to his "About Us" section)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

This page cracks me up because there are 3 files listed, 99% of which were created by his shell company. How do you calculate 99% of a set size of 3?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> This page cracks me up because there are 3 files listed, 99% of which were created by his shell company. How do you calculate 99% of a set size of 3?


He assumed since 1/3 is .33, then 3/3 would be .99?


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

please don't introduce statistics. I'm good with most math, just not statistics.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> please don't introduce statistics. I'm good with most math, just not statistics.


And stormwater modelling?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Wait. Is it kosher to be advertising engineering services by price?


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 19, 2010)

On a positive note, I am plowing through my current assignment here at work... +1


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > please don't introduce statistics. I'm good with most math, just not statistics.
> ...


I can't even begin to grasp the fundamentals of this complex subject. I am not worthy!


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 19, 2010)

Too bad I am hitting that mid/late afternoon wall and productivity will grind to a halt very soon...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Statistics are easy:

1. Make up statistic.

2. Present it as fact.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

bigray76 said:


> Too bad I am hitting that mid/late afternoon wall and productivity will grind to a halt very soon...


That and the fact that it's almost beer thirty.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

40 more minutes.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> bigray76 said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad I am hitting that mid/late afternoon wall and productivity will grind to a halt very soon...
> ...


I can almost taste that first, colf, refreshing brew....


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Add an hour to that time and you have how long I have to be here.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Closing Update: Still no news.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Wait. Is it kosher to be advertising engineering services by price?


Not on state jobs (at least here in CO). State and state projects with federal funds are only given to firms selected based on qualifications. Once a firm is selected, then prices are negotiated.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Afternoon lusone:

Nothing to add.


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2010)

It's beer:28, is that close enough?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

T-Half Hour.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Hitting the afternoon wall. Need caffine.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Can anyone guess what made Coakley blow a 31 point lead in the polls?

I bet it had something to do with health care.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Man, this day is dragging.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Not on state jobs (at least here in CO). State and state projects with federal funds are only given to firms selected based on qualifications. Once a firm is selected, then prices are negotiated.


I'm thinking it's that way with all projects here in MS. No competing by price, only by QBS. Wonder what FL's law says.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Health care and calling Curt Schilling a Yankees fan.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Man, this day is dragging.


You ain't lyin.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

MIDDLE!

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Can anyone guess what made Coakley blow a 31 point lead in the polls?
> I bet it had something to do with health care.


It'll be interesting to see if he actually wins this one. That's one that few people would have seen coming a few months ago.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> MIDDLE!
> :bananalama:


29 is not the middle. I have been scolded for that before.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn, I need a drink...


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Health care and calling Curt Schilling a Yankees fan.


Or calling Ray Bourque not worthy of the HOF.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

bigray76 said:


> Damn, I need a drink...


It's 5 o'clock somewhere.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

It's 3:40 here.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

It's always beer thirty.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> 29 is not the middle. I have been scolded for that before.


Well shizzle. If being 2nd is not the top (assume now that 2nd to last is not the bottom) then everything else is the middle. I'm an engineer (officially), dammit. I am obligated to make assumptions.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> It's 3:40 here.


Your post time stamp says 3:38.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

We've gone over this...the work computers here are 2 minutes fast.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> We've gone over this...the work computers here are 2 minutes fast.


Do y'all make up for this computer issue by being slow?


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> We've gone over this...the work computers here are 2 minutes fast.


We've gone over this...the only time that matters is EB.com time.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Yea, I know.

And this is my 2000th post!!! :band: :th_rockon: :multiplespotting: :bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

^^^ Not Miller time?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm a Coors man anyway. SILVER BULLET!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm a Coors man anyway. SILVER BULLET!


If I drink a light beer, it has to be Coors. I don't drink the too often because they are just like water to me.


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Can anyone guess what made Coakley blow a 31 point lead in the polls?
> I bet it had something to do with health care.



Quick! Someone give me a confidence interval on this!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

2.4


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

37.99999


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Tick tock


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Done. Outa here. See y'all after my workout.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Later and thanks for the TOP!!

:bananalama:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 19, 2010)

quick post to give the eye a break from looking at microfilm


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

You only have one eye?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> You only have one eye?


shutup.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

is it pirate day?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Maybe it's time for a "Hookers and Blow" post.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

Hookers and blow for everyone!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Arrr, hookers and blow fer all ye scallywags!

Edit: See what I did there, csb?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Hip Hip Hooray!!


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

I prefer booze and whores. Blow is just immoral.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> I prefer booze and whores. Blow is just immoral.


Depends if its a noun or verb.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Blow is just immoral.


Says the guy wanting booze and whores.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

I was just impressed that I checked the thread when I did. My hookers and blow sense must have been tingling...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> I was just impressed that I checked the thread when I did. My hookers and blow sense must have been tingling...


So many ways to take that comment, hmm...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> I was just impressed that I checked the thread when I did. My hookers and blow sense must have been tingling...


You sure that wasn't your nose that was tingling?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Bravo, ble. Congrats on 2k, BTW.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks FLBuff!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

so, how is everyone doing?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll be doing great in about 30 minutes.

How you doin'?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Billable. Which is good. I also have great anticipation on the career front, which has me nervous.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm doing well. I'm not billable, because I'm from the government and I'm here to help.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Do you want to help me become billable?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> I'm doing well. I'm not billable, because I'm from the government and I'm here to help.


*cough* bullshit *cough*


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

you know you want to be one of us!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> you know you want to be one of us!


It seems some politicians would like everyone to be one of ya'll.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> you know you want to be one of us!


A-yup. Gettin' tired of being scared of being sued.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

T-minus 28 minutes.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

Last post from the work 'puter. I'm out like the gout!


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 19, 2010)

+1 for me...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Another for me because I can.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Post so that ble can post again...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks. It helps pass the time. I can't wait to get some more work to do around here.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 19, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > you know you want to be one of us!
> ...



Hmmm... In my government job I've been both scared and sued. Routinely!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Uh oh. There goes that plan.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Dleg!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Good morning Dleg!!

Almost time to hit the road.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Hope the weather is nice there. Sunny and warm, 70 degrees here today. Come on Spring!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Snowy and cold here. It's GREAT!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Mid 60s and sunny here, but by Thursday it'll be rainy and in the 40s.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Snowy and cold here. It's GREAT!



Dude. Snow belongs in globes.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > Snowy and cold here. It's GREAT!
> ...


Or in cones.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Finally melting some here. Another few days like today and I'll be able to put the outside Christmas decorations away.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Just about time to hit the road.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > you know you want to be one of us!
> ...


Could it be...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Hope everyone has a great night. Catch ya'll later!!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

Bye Ble!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

tornados in southern cali!!! WTF???


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

GRAB THE DOG AND HEAD FOR THE STORM CELLAR, DOROTHY!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

hey... only 800 more posts to go... we can finish this thing tonight!


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

4200 posts on this beast? we need dude to bring it home in 10 minutes. unless you are running for the storm cellar...


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

lets knock it out.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

TOP?


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

stop


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

anybody with me?


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

flop


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

let's go!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

cement said:


> stop


wait... why?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

wha?


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

don't be a double


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

thats the spirit.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

now we're moving!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

we're all veterns here right.. we know how to do this?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

ok!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

we can continually increase the speed as long as ther are no doubles...


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

post until your fingers bleed!


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

yahoo!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

which I had one, but deleted.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

we can go back and delete if we do


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

and it appears we're a go


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

very nice!!! soon more people will catch on, and this will really start moving


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

like that lol


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

vroom!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

booyah!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

and it don't stop


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

thats what I'm talking about!!1


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

moving now


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

dinna know if she will hold togither kiptin


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

I like it when the east coasters leave work and we finish these things


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

+1!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

keep it up! Faster!!1


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

ha ha on them


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

one more


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

ha ha indeed.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

miss


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

+1 again


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

this is awesome!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

mary


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

and now the fun begins


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

she caant stand the strain!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

I love this part of the 5 k threads!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

daddy


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

who?


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

the end?


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

faster and faster!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

mack


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll put a stop to this spamfest!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

boobs!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

all dressed in


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

round and round!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

one more


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

black


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

Who gets the top spot?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

with silver


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

I got it!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

buttons


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

that's my first top in this one


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

damnit I doubled!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

sweet


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

all down


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

buttons?


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

I doubled too


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

her


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

good job CSB


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

and deleted


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

I got gaiters!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

on the top... no tthe double!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

back back back


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

we might need more people?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Has the race begun?


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

something insightful.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

nah just got to get the rhythm down


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Has the race begun?


yes.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

one more


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I can play for a little bit. Getting toward dinner time.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> nah just got to get the rhythm down


yes.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

and another


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

THAT'S WHAT SHE ...... heh.


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

yes!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

hello


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> I can play for a little bit. Getting toward dinner time.


yes.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

hey csb


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Lets see how far this is from my last post.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> THAT'S WHAT SHE ...... heh.


yes.


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

si!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

what's the fastest we've finished?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

how much


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Lets see how far this is from my last post.


yes.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

town


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

I love this part!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> what's the fastest we've finished?


very fast?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

would a


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

oen more


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

hey buff


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> I love this part!


me too!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Evening lusone:

Edit: TOP :bananalama:


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

ski


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Chucktown


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

is it snowing out that way?


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

dang


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

chuck


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> post


yes.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

if a


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

cement: yes


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

it snowed Sunday in Vail Pass


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

cause I don't wanna work


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Chucktown


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

something deep...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

I meant on


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

could


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

something profound.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

tank


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Need powder


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

math


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

and snowy road mean


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

chuck


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

...k...d...w..r.f.f.f.fkjhsflkjfs!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Hookers and blow for everyone!


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

stay home daddy!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

not bad roads


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

town?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

lusone:


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> chuck


norris.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

hookers and blow for sure!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Whee!


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

chucky?


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Hookers and blow for everyone!


WOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

My gal is


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

uh oh we lost dude


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Dleg is awake for this. Where the hell is he?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

red hot!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

re-post


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

tick


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

ble


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

MMM... BEER!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Your gal


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

ain't


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

cement said:


> tick


tock


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

was suppsed


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Pretty late in the day for this.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

ooh! I was TOP


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

dooodley


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

and ya dont stop!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

what the hell happened?


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

it's only 3:42


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> dooodley


due


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

squat !!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Let's piss off all those east coasters!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

I thought Ble was gone?


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

spock


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> what the hell happened?


to I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

rowr


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

cement said:


> spock


dr.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

but he's back?


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

crikey!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

bazzle


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

faster


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

poop on a stick.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

I've only got 15 more minutes


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

teaching mini-ble how to spam young!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

faster still


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

well


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> post


wood.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Two minutes for last page. Might be doable tonight.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

one more


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

spam


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

ble is back eh...


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

come on bleepie!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

go!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

one more


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

beats working!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

one


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> spam


mmm spam!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

add on


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

two


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

hey csb!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

wil is going to be pissed.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

what's work?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

three

TOP! :bananalama:


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

three


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

sweet


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

is it snowing up that way?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

four


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Nothing to see here.


move along!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

more spam.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

bring


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

We're movin' now!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

600 more to go!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

thank you drive through.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

it on


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Keep going!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

more


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

and den?!?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

home


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

faster


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

my kid ordered books online and now I have to deliver them


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

tiny


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Keep going!


yes, but faster!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

baby


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

faster


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

little


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

help


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

seventy


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> tiny


hey!!!!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

saves him money...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

know


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

more


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

We'll be at 550 shortly


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

HUGE


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> help


you're on your own.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

in my pants


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

who


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

impressive


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> HUGE


thank you!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

for


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

where


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

one more


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

lusone:


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

are


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

wow!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

dog


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

faster


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

can


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

damn


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

we going


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

yabba


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

I post


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

green


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

one more


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

so fast


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Less than 500...go!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Another page down.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

as fast


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

money


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

and


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Git r dun


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

dabba, that's right


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

as I


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

fast


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

why are


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

slow


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

want?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Done pretty soon.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

we in


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

dang


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

spam, it's what's for dinner


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

yes I


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

this


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

moving


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

boss


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Fluvial's having a convo...


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

can!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

hand


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

red


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

screwed


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

wow


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

ass


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

basket ??


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

No worries about a double.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

in my pants


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

in my pants


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

my


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

this is a


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

bring it home!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

&lt;--- poster child


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

can


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

ahah!! I got 99


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

rhythm


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

small


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

as long as I type more than one character.


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

who?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

are we there yet?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

name


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

group


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

bed


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

in my pants


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

for


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

lead


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

woo hooo !!!


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

sneeze


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

car


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

This thread dies tonight!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Inigo mopntoya


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

the


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

hater


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

I have 12 more minutes!


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

breeze


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

rat


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

final


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

put


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

gater


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

shoot


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

sprint


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

fleas


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

fred


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Under 500 before we know it.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

cellar


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

trees


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

* feeling faint *


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

haul


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

get


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

itch


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

timmy


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

ing


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

feets


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

dog


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

go


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

better


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

don't


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

throw a pillow!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

ass!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

truck


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

fail


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

said


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

next!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

hole?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

chicken


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

where


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

me now !


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

nothing to add.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

is everybody


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

udder


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

now!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

this


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

else?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

moo


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

milk


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

is gonna


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

shameless post padding.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

in my pants


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Full


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

read


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

not


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

it worked!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

book


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

more shameless post padding.


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

when?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

strangely


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

paying


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

hire


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Hold my beer and watch this!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

tomorrow.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

attention


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

fire


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

I say, I say


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

loser


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

to the


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

please?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

pink


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

what number did we start at?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Another lusone:


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

faster


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

TOP!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

post #


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

dang


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

pie


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

another


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm so


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

casa bonita


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> what number did we start at?


4200... just like I said.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

beer


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

dazed


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

apple


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> what number did we start at?


1, just like any other thread.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm back in my TOP mojo!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

and


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

doing


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

hookers


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

ha ha


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

pizza


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

confused


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

pretty


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

blow


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

and blow!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

good


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

I think


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

And now for something completely different.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

blow and blow


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

cavernous


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

must


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

my keyboard


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

keep


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

30 posts/minute


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

gonna


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

llama


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

late


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

spam


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

the


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

wear


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

slowing down


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

spam and eggs


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

fast cars


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Did somebody say "hookers"?


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

pace


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

out


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

quick


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

spam, spam and eggs


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

sam I am


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

nothing


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

spam and spam


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

and blow?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

almost


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

everything


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I saw cars mentioned too.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

TOP again!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

locate


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> slowing down



Noooooo


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> spam and spam


nice top!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

welcome Dexman!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

done?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

diapers


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

where's Dex's posts


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

keep


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

so close


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

the


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

FTW


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

How long between posts?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

about 300 to go


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

rythm!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

every


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

WTF


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

finger


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

talk


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

will


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

to the


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

i'll have to actually read this tomorrow


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

kill


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

in my pants


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

now?


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

where?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Rollin rollin rollin....


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

this


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

sorry


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

dill


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

wheel!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

ha!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

jill


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

stinkin


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

who dat?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

almost got another 100


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

not in your pants


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

thread


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

go!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

tire


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

come on 700


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

sorry, didn't know it was a spam fest


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

6 minutes left for me


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

in no


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Ack!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

faster


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

forty


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

sweet!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

ha ha


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

club?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

time!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

I keep


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

king cobra


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

See, I can only TOP when it's going fast


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

not fast enough


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Can we kill it before the top of the hour?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

getting


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

I just broke a sweat!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

what's for dinner tonight?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

wowsers


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

prize for TOP?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

99's


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

&lt;--- pasta


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

6 more for 1100 for me


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> what's for dinner tonight?


food.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I dunno. I'd stay a little late for this.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

beef!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

and


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

this is serious!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

this


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

fuggetabout double posting. it's impossible!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

bread


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

5 more


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

wow!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

tired


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

is crazy!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

no joke!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks like I can stay for a few more minutes.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

4 more


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

who?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

and


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

almost there!!!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

no giving up bleepie !!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Jim Beam


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

lmao


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

today it was on page 71


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

can't stop


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Dleg might catch the end of this


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

good work everybody!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

don't


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Show some dedication. Under 250 left to go.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

now 95


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

make


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

4 min...go


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

do it


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

top?


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

woo hoo! I got a top!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

nike


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

me drag


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

my boss will think I'm dedicated!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Home stretch.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

you


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

2 more


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

not even close!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

finally!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

so close


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

zebra


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

stripes


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

darn


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

what else to write?


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

nice


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> my boss will think I'm dedicated!



You are. Just not to what he thinks.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

wrist


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

love


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

biscuits


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> my boss will think I'm dedicated!


IT will know better!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

don't worry....


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

gettin


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wil will be pissed when he comes in tomorrow to see it over

1100 posts!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I figured this would be over tomorrow.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

tired


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

there will be another top in less than a minute!


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

hello


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

hurry


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

ok, 5 more minutes


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

no joke!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

top?


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

top?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wife's coming


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> I figured this would be over tomorrow.


It will


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

hi, mentie!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

they


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

again


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

too soon!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

top?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

200 more


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

won't


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> wil will be pissed when he comes in tomorrow to see it over
> 
> 1100 posts!!



Tomorrow hell, it'll be done before he signs back on tonight.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

ToP!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> wife's coming


She's not even breathing hard yet


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

too late!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

too late


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

know


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

not much longer


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

~190 left


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

what


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > wife's coming
> ...


wait... I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

lusone:


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

not much longer


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

again


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

happended!


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

did she get there?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

not much longer


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

i'm slow today.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

not much longer


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

I was near Climax, CO this weekend


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

again?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

ha ha ha


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...



LMFAO!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

sombody is coming back to talk to me!!!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

where's Fluvial?


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

definately have to read this tomorrow


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

&lt;-- had a double, but deleted!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

oh! it was just too fast


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

Must finish before he gets here!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Still!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

3 more pages.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> sschell_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Fluvial said:
> ...


HEY!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

hope he walks slow!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

I've doubled and deleted a lot


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> I was near Climax, CO this weekend


Grew up just south of there.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

post faster!


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> &lt;-- had a double, but deleted!


ur fast then


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Stall them.

Edit: TOP!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

NO TALKING TO HIM


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

not much longer


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> where's Fluvial?


Someone have the nerve to ask me a work related Q


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

Fart!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

except csb


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

hope we finish before anyone else comes in here


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

bastards!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> Fart!


excuse me!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

who


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

cement said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > &lt;-- had a double, but deleted!
> ...


That's what she said...wait.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

are


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

a fart will stall them from talking to you!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

~140 left


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

you


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

This page and one more.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

bastards


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

toys


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

not


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

or they'll leave fast


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

~130


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

talking


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> This page and one more.


wait... two more right?


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

top?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

to?


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

~120


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

jinx!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

working


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

fast


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

bop?


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

have to finish page 100


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

brb


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Another minute or two should do the trick.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

faster


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

faster


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

bop?


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

dang


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

sop?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

seriously,who's reading posts now?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

100

Top!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Maybe more like 5.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

bop?


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

top?


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

there.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Swing and a miss.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

damn!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

whoa


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

not even close!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Just checking for doubles


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

1.5 more pages


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

TIME


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

just a couple more minutes!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Boom!


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

50 posts/ page


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

lusone:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Boom!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

work it


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

last


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

&lt;--- given up on TOP's


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Boom!


boom pow


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Boom!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

50 posts / minute


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

oh boy


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Boom!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Almost there!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

80! whoa!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

damn gotta go!


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

~70 left


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

hang


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Boom!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Stay on target!!


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

countdown!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Boom!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

onto


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

next


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Boom!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

your


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

10!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Boom!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Time to break out the Star Wars DVD.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

hat


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

lol, I was hoping to break 1000 posts here, I'm now over 1100. You guys have corrupted me.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Boom!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

in my pants!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

cat


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

all right, 50!


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

last page


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

We're on the last page.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

faster


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

inna


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

almost there


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

almost!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

hat


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

it's the final countdown!!!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

don't


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

double!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

25 left


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Boom!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

one more


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Boom!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Not quite


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

make


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what.. I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Boom!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

me come


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

one last one


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Another minute or two.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

closer!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Boom!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

in before the end


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Boom!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

My last post in this thread?


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

in there!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Boom!


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

another second or two


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

done


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Shit. I almost caught you guys in the act.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

post


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Missed it.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

whoa!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Boom!


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

aack!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

GOOD JOB!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

It is done.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

oh hells yea!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

whoop whoop Bleepie !!!!


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

ble for the win!


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I got the 5000'th reply. Does that count?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> that's what she said


Not a bad winning post.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

congrats Ble!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Time to vacate. Adios, 2k9 5k!


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcom back wil!!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Shit. I almost caught you guys in the act.


I think you did!


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

that was what, 10 minutes for the last 800?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Jesus, Ble. You had over 100 posts since I left work.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

that was exciting! now mini-ble feels neglected.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok, I'm out too. Time for my son's Karate class!!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay, go to go...co-worker just asked why I was here late


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Final post count?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Jesus, Ble. You had over 100 posts since I left work.


i caught these guys trying to end it, so i had to help out


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

good night, all!


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> that's what she said


damn I missed it... best 5000 post ever!


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble_PE 696

wilheldp_PE 618

Fluvial 507

Chucktown PE 401

Dexman PE 289

FLBuff PE 251

Flyer_PE 233

csb 232

sschell_PE 211

Santiagj 183

cement 177

mary  148

Capt Worley PE 127

bigray76 122

EM_PS 110

Dleg 108

TranspoVA 85

NCcarguy 59

roadwreck 59

snickerd3 53

Supe 48

Master slacker 48

Dark Knight 37

klk 36

rudy 36

ElCid03 27

Road Guy 24

Melanie11 22

Mutha PE PS 11

Undertaker 11

Paul S 10

TouchDown 7

jregieng 7

chaosiscash 7

DVINNY 6

frazil 5


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

good night everyone!!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Ble and I accounted for 1300+ posts of this thing.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

csb said:


> good night, all!


Bye! That was fun.


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Ble and I accounted for 1300+ posts of this thing.


And me &amp; Chuck another 908. Top four had nearly half of all posts?

2222 - what a weird number.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

cement said:


> Ble_PE 696 wilheldp_PE 618
> 
> Fluvial 507
> 
> ...


Another top 10 finish for me. I'll take it.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

at 3:03 someone came into my office to talk... at 3:05 it ends... damn.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

double post!!!!!


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

that's what she said!


----------



## maryannette (Jan 19, 2010)

When did this happen? I missed it. I was busy and missed it!


----------



## Fluvial (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry Mary.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 19, 2010)

I like it when the girls are on top!

Edit....Now what do we do?


----------



## Sschell (Jan 19, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> damn... missed it... by almost an hour... oh well... I'll pop back in around post 4200.






sschell_PE said:


> hey... only 800 more posts to go... we can finish this thing tonight!



I love it when I'm right...


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2010)

cement said:


> 4200 posts on this beast? we need dude to bring it home in 10 minutes. unless you are running for the storm cellar...






Ble_PE said:


> that's what she said


ok, 36 minutes.


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

I think I had 43 post in this thing yesterday...


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

hi


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> hi


That's an illegal post. Must have 3 characters.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 19, 2010)

SHIZZLE! I just realized I missed the whole damned thing.  I feel left out. $%^!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2010)

I know the feeling. But I only missed it by 2 posts...you missed it by 43.


----------



## ElCid03 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well done senor!


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 19, 2010)

Fluvial said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ble and I accounted for 1300+ posts of this thing.
> ...


If you count me (5th place) we have well over half.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 19, 2010)

You guys, and gals, are too fast for me.

Congrats Ble!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 19, 2010)

very impressive

BOP!


----------



## csb (Jan 19, 2010)

Top!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 20, 2010)

Good morning everyone!! And now comes the post 5k funk.


----------



## Santiagj (Jan 20, 2010)

Where do I post now&gt;?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 20, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> Where do I post now&gt;?


Random Thoughts thread.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 20, 2010)

Dang, go home early to cook the wife a nice dinner for her birthday and I missed it. I should have told her that her birthday dinner would have to wait for the end of the 5k.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh, now I know why i couldn't get on the board this morning. Took three tries.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 20, 2010)

Did I miss anything???


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 20, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> that's what she said



Is this our winner?

:burgerking:


----------

